#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89750 in kde-guidance (main) "Doesn't detect CPU frequency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89746 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "HP Pavilion dv6103eu laptop - all Ubuntu versions gets frozen during X startup until I specify "noapic" boot option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89752 in e2fsprogs (main) "skipping fsck while booting on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89753 in filezilla (universe) "File Zilla quits unexpectedly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89754 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "gdm crashes on pressing button 'Enable Desktop Effects'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89756 in space-orbit (universe) "[apport]  orbit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89757 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver breaks mouse input in nxclient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89758 in kdebluetooth (main) "bluetooth: passkey-agent ends with /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89759 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV in stats_ReinitInputStats()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89761 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while trying to "save image as"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89763 in acpi-support (main) "Changes in sysfs power/state handling has broken 'ibm-wireless.sh'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89764 in Ubuntu "XMMS crashes when attempting "double size" this also happened in Fiesty but NOT Dapper so I don't think it hardware issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89765 in Ubuntu "XMMS crashes when attempting "double size" this also happened in Fiesty but NOT Dapper so I don't think it hardware issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89767 in bluez-utils (main) "bluetooth security=auto not working, pin_helper failing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89766 in php5 (main) "autoload of php modules fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89768 in mono (main) "mono-jit crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89769 in Ubuntu "desktop effects in feisty: shadow on transparent panels looks bad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89770 in Ubuntu "USB ports work only after acpi=off but then WLAN crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89771 in laptop-mode (main) "touchpad does not work after switching users on laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89772 in openoffice.org (main) "floating point exception on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89773 in udev (main) "Cannot Create initrd image for kernel < 2.6.19" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89774 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89775 in debian-installer (main) "alternative feisty installer detects jp keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89776 in dbus (main) "dbus-daemon crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89777 in grub (main) "grub fails to load on macintel mini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89778 in xfree86-driver-synaptics (universe) "xfree86-driver-synaptics not installable/needed" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89779 in acpi-support (main) "Regression [feisty]  HP TC4200 fails to resume properly after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89780 in Ubuntu "Need udef rule for Fuji Finepix F20 digital camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89781 in emacs21 (main) "update package of "emacs21" is borked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89782 in kubuntu-meta (main) "After removing the package "apt-get autoremove" recommends the removal of 140 packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89784 in ava (universe) "Please sync ava (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89783 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89785 in gnome-panel (main) "KDE applications do not get added in gnome panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89786 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop-effect does not enable cube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89787 in plucker (universe) "plucker package installs the wrong symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89790 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash clicking any folder / is also crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89788 in keep (main) "Unable to backup to ntfs-fuse mounted drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89789 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89791 in synaptic (main) "Mark all Upgrades Icon does not correspond to Human Theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89793 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "xorg upgraded to 7.2, xorg-driver-fglrx still on 7.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89794 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin sets incorrect default gateway when setting up static IP configs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89795 in Ubuntu "Installation of Ubuntu Ultimate 2.1 Crashes During last step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89796 in i810switch (universe) "No support for "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GM"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89797 in gossip (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89797
<pschulz01_> Is the 'gtk-go-forward' button in herd 4 installer a known bug?
<Hobbsee> pschulz01_: herd 4?  you'd have to check in herd 5
<pschulz01_> Whou... missed that one.. ok.. I'll download and try..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89799 in procmeter3 (universe) "Crashes on launch in Edgy: cannot stat mail file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89799
<pschulz01_> The bug was.. instead of getting a 'Forward' button, I see 'gtk-go-forward'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89800 in Ubuntu "External video not working on Toshiba Satellite A130 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89801 in glibc (main) "svc_getreqset doesn't work on 64bit hosts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89802 in Ubuntu "strange crash during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89803 in compiz (main) "compiz + xgl crashing upon execution of compiz-tray-icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89804 in firefox (main) "f11 doesnt work if navigation toolbar not visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89805 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89806 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome segfaults connecting to new network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89807 in Ubuntu "Inconsistent Power Button behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89808 in devhelp (main) "libdevhelp-1-dev does not correctly depend on libwnck-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89808
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89813 in Ubuntu "title bar of windows are not visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89814 in gossip (universe) "UVF gossip: 0.22 -> 0.23" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89815 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89817 in nautilus (main) "Can't drag breadcrumb directory to trash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89817
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89822 in Ubuntu "Gnome Clock 2.17.92 crashes Gnome Panels if Preferences set to "UNIX" style" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89823 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.2 crashes while using CSS Web Developer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #43328 in update-manager "The build-in terminal is not set read-only" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89824 in alacarte (main) "Window doesnt focus on new dialog box automatically" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89825 in evince-gtk (main) "Ftbfs on feisty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89826 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes often - does not interfere with anything else." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89827 in Ubuntu "Driver TDFX (Voodoo3) not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89828 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc_consolidate()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89831 in Ubuntu "UBUNTU NOT CONNECT TO INTERNET" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89832 in f-spot (main) "An unhandled exception was thrown: Unable to open the session message bus." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89832
<yuriy_> hi dholbach
<dholbach> heya yuriy_
<yuriy_> i took the liberty of changing the hug day date on the wiki page. what else needs to be done?
<dholbach> an announcement should be prepared and maybe some lists of bugs prepared for the hug day
<dholbach> bdmurray can help with that
<dholbach> i'd suggest "forward bugs upstream"
<dholbach> maybe some explanation on how to do that
<dholbach> (which should exist somewhere on the wiki)
<Kagou> seb128: i'v opened Bug #89835
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89835 in ubiquity "French alternative keyboard must be default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89834 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89834
<Kagou> i let you set importance/status/assigned to
<seb128> "must" is rather strong
<seb128> I'll just subscribe to it
<seb128> and let Colin decide ;)
<Kagou> seb128: yes indeed
<yuriy_> dholbach: bdmurray can help with the list or with the announcement? or both?
<dholbach> yuriy_: both
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89836 in totem (main) "totem always asking for codecs even if installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89835 in ubiquity (main) "French alternative keyboard must be default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89835
<Kagou> seb128: i change "must be" by "had to be" is it right ?
<seb128> Kagou: it's still an order, don't bother though
<seb128> Kagou: you probably want to use "alternative keyboard should be"
<seb128> or "would be nice to have"
<Kagou> merci
<seb128> de rien ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89837 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89838 in beagle (main) "beagle crash after login in is coplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89839 in beagle (main) "beagle crash after login in is complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89840 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth0 to become free" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89841 in kdebase (main) "Moving background image file to another location causes problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89842 in wine (universe) "[UVF Exception Report]  wine 0.9.32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89843 in Ubuntu "Share files doesn't work!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89844 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice word correction gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89845 in kdebase (main) "Moving window hits barrier with kwin and xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89847 in Ubuntu "RTL8180 WLAN PCMCIA does not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89849 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte Does Not Run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89850 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89851 in heartbeat (main) "ftbfs in feisty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89853 in xorg (main) "[regression]  X broken in Feisty Herd 5 Live " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89855 in gaim (main) "suddenly crashes on gaim " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89856 in Ubuntu "Protection at what cost? " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89856
<fernando> hey all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89857 in debconf (main) "Debconf crashes with an integer error while updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89859 in kdebase (main) "kwin crash have to start beryl 2 times before it launches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89858 in kdebase (main) "Bad documentation in README.Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89858
<pochu> hello :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89863 in asterisk (universe) "Asterisk 1.2.16 fixes a recently discovered security vulnerability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89863
<fernando> hey pochu
<pochu> heya fernando :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89860 in Ubuntu "/proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state always says "open"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89864 in Ubuntu "libgksu no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89865 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89867 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "broken network with Thinkpad Z61p (Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5752M)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89867
<caravena> Problem with kernel or hal ? -> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/89800
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89800 in Ubuntu "External video not working on Toshiba Satellite A130 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<caravena> In notebook serie compaq presario V2000 idem problem
<caravena> Hello PriceChild.
<PriceChild> Hi caravena
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89868 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus hangs when showing Desktop in window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89869 in zip (main) "[apport]  zip crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89870 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps needed to work winth compiz and radeon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89871 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with IOError in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89872 in Ubuntu "Beryl Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89873 in Ubuntu "Centrino wireless not working (herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89874 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] Winetool works very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89875 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89876 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] Gxine,Mplayer,Totem play problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89878 in ubiquity (main) "Screen blanks, locks during install of herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89879 in goffice (main) "Wording in /goffice/gtk/go-action-combo-text.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89880 in last-exit (universe) "[apport]  last-exit crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89881 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver does not work with pam_unix2.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89882 in Ubuntu "shortcut to logout in ubuntu 6.10 is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89883 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89883
<j00bar> howdy -- is there no fix for bug 72125 for breezy?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72125 in tzdata "Daylight Saving changes in Western Australia" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72125
<j00bar> i know tzdata was in libc6 for that release, but i don't see a package that has 2006p in it...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89884 in gaim (main) "Giant memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89886 in Ubuntu "my edgy don't turned off." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89887 in gksu (main) "gksu won't accept password - "Incorrect password"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89885 in knetworkmanager (main) "[feisty]  konqueror fails to connect to web when knetworkmager is running (in offline mode)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89889 in Ubuntu "Audio not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89888 in firefox (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89890 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89891 in picard (universe) "[apport]  picard crashed with AttributeError in remove_file()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89892 in Ubuntu "Omnibook 6100 turns off or freezes during boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89893 in Ubuntu "update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89894 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird hangs when forwarding an email from IMAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89895 in totem (main) "Totem-xine can't play vorbis files in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89896 in ndiswrapper (main) "no wlan0 device after loading ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89897 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QVBoxLayout()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89898 in Ubuntu "CD drive locked while restarting Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89899 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings - bluetooth needs kedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89899
<thekorn> dholbach: can you please have a look at bug 89902 and set importance to "high", because it breaks bughelper
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89902 in bughelper "bughelper is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89901 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[services-admin]  Services' description not quite informative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89901
<dholbach> thekorn: are you working on the patch or do you want me to?
<thekorn> dholbach: i'm working on that
<dholbach> thekorn: if you have something let me know and I'll test
<dholbach> thekorn: also let me know of a test case to confirm it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89900 in Ubuntu "blank screen when booting with lid closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89900
<thekorn> dholbach: i added a patch to 89901 to add --status and --importance to bughelper
<dholbach> thekorn: ok super
<dholbach> thekorn: that's straightforward - if you want - commit it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89903 in monodevelop (universe) "Printing partially broken in monodevelop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89904 in localechooser (main) "Synchronize the translation of "Finnish" with Debian etch (4.0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89904
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah, but you have to commit it to the main branch
<dholbach> why me? :)
<dholbach> I can do it though
<dholbach> bdmurray: can you add thekorn to bugsquad?
<thekorn> dholbach: because i'm not allowed to!?
<dholbach> thekorn: pushed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89905 in mutagen (universe) "[apport]  mid3iconv crashed with AttributeError in __unicode__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89905
<dholbach> thekorn: bdmurray will add you to the busquad team - that way you can commit the patch next time
<dholbach> thekorn: we just want each other to cross-review patches
<dholbach> thekorn: who does the actual commit does not matter that much
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, thanks
<dholbach> I don't want to be SPOF (single point of failure) :)
<dholbach> we work quite well as a team and I'm very happy with that
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks for fixing it!
<thekorn> dholbach: it was my fault!
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks for fixing it! :-)
<dholbach> I added you to bughelper-dev too
<thekorn> dholbach: :-)
<thekorn> dholbach: nice, thanks.
<dholbach> anytime :)
<cjwatson> caravena: you and I need to talk about bug 89665
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89665 in linux-source-2.6.20 "rt73usb fails should use open source alternative" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89665
<Nafallo> ehrm...
<Nafallo> rt73usb IS GPL...
<Nafallo> no?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89906 in kdebase (main) "kblankscrn.kss refuses to unlock accounts with blank password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89906
<bdmurray> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> bdmurray: gracias
<pochu> bdmurray: did you read my message about the topic?
<pochu> dholbach: nice spanish ;)
<dholbach> pochu: thanks for the flowers :)
<bdmurray> pochu: yes, I saw that
* Nafallo commented
<pochu> bdmurray: is the next hug day this Wednesday?
<bdmurray> I guess so, yuriy was getting it going
<pochu> nice :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89908 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with TypeError in on_tvSMBBrowser_cursor_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89907 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with OSError in on_btnPMakeDefault_clicked() (dup-of: 84842)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89909 in Ubuntu "slowdown caused by network-admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89909
<pochu> network-admin is gnome-system-tools?
<pochu> does anybody know why bug 89848 doesn't have a coredump?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89848 in listen "Listen crashes randomly when downloading missing covers" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89848
<pochu> (also any help with it is appreciated :) )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89910 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89911 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89912 in Ubuntu "Upgrade process leaves desktop with blemish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89913 in Ubuntu "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89913
<yuriy> hi bdmurray
<yuriy> bdmurray: can you help with an announcement and bug list for hug day?
<bdmurray> yuriy: yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89915 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89916 in apport (main) "[Feisty] apport-retrace fails to retrace bugs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89917 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89918 in sysklogd (main) "[apport]  syslogd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89919 in gaim (main) "crash when chatting with specific person" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89920 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89922 in debconf (main) "Trying to download updates in Kubuntu Feisty Fawn beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89922
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89927 in Ubuntu "CPU frequency scaling stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89929 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when I was downloading a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89930 in Ubuntu "screen size not detected correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89931 in Ubuntu "Module "cciss" not loaded at boot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89932 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89933 in apport (main) "XGL crash while changing to console 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89934 in Ubuntu "password not recognized as administrator after today upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89934
<thotz> installer team: is bug 89418 same as 79490 ? why is this bug only set to "high" importance. i also couldn't install feisty with the alternate cd (same errors).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89418 in debian-installer "Partition Setup Bug in Alternative Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89418
<thotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/79490
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79490 in debian-installer "Problems with partitioning on Feisty (alternate iso)" [High,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89936 in gmail-notify (universe) "Gmail notifier crashes when new e-mail is found and the user are supposed to be alerted about it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89937 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes on GRUB on iMac 17" Core 2 Duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89937
<epsi> hmm there seems to be some kind of problem with flashplugin-nonfree. Installation fails and says: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes. Is this known issue?
<epsi> and this is 6.10
<pochu> epsi: maybe the adobe server is down. when did that happen?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89939 in banshee (universe) "UVF exception: banshee 0.12.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89942 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Screen corruption after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89940 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "UVF exception: service-discovery-applet 0.4.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89941 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager doesn't recognize my password anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89943 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89943
<epsi> pochu: I tested just before I messaged here. first time I tried was maybe 10 hours ago?
<epsi> of course it could be the server but that's quite a long downtime
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89944 in Ubuntu "computer crashed after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89944
<pochu> epsi: then report a bug ;)
<pochu> epsi: though it worked for me
<pochu> so I think that's not a package problem
<gnomefreak> pochu: epsi try again later that sounds alot like the adobe server
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89945 in openssh (main) "scp doesn't report correct filenames with spaces in verbose mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89945
<epsi> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89946 in Ubuntu "computer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89947 in openssh (main) "scp miss --version option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89948 in gparted (main) "gconf2 &c broken after full upgrade (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89949 in gksu (main) "[feisty]  gksu broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89950 in nautilus (main) "User's trash suddenly includes a copy of /var/run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89951 in gcc-4.1 (main) "lib32gcc1 and lib32stdc++6 depend on onler versions of gcc-base than is installed, and are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89953 in compiz-extra (main) "compiz-extra binary packages failed to build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89953
<exosyst> evening - is there a specific team to triage Nautilus for ubuntu?
<pochu> exosyst: ubuntu-desktop
<exosyst> pochu: thanks
<pochu> exosyst: but you can triage it without being in that team :)
<pochu> exosyst: np
<exosyst> pochu: I might give it a go, the problem is I think it might be a biggie lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89955 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89955
<paul__> I think I have found the cause of bug #68267, now how to make it examined?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68267 in xorg "x11-common is uninstallable when debconf method is kde" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89957 in cupsys (main) "Option "BrowseShortNames Yes" does not work (Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89957
<pochu> paul__: the persons who should examine it are subscribed to the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89956 in gaim (main) "crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89956
<paul__> Maintainer: Ubuntu core developpers, I hope they will!
<pochu> paul__: also you can join #ubuntu-x and ask there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89958 in listen (universe) "Listen crashes randomly when downloading missing covers (full one) (dup-of: 89848)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89959 in Ubuntu "gnome panel crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89960 in beagle (main) "[feisty]  Beagle not integrated into gnome menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89960
<paul__> pochu: thanks for the tip, I'll try
<pochu> paul__: good luck ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89961 in xorg (main) "Xorg 7.2 radeon driver doesn't support ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89962 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "[apport]  sshfs crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89963 in Ubuntu "clvm does not install automatically like most stuff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89964 in Ubuntu "xchat-gnome not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89965 in Ubuntu "Beryl-core crashed - Screen went blank" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89966 in comix (universe) "Python crash when I used Comix" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89966
<concept10> What specific package should kernel bugs for 2.6.20-9 be reported under?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89968 in update-manager (main) "will not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89969 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus burn cd fails when overburn needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89967 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash on opening a 2nd mp3 file in Icon view only in ssh folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89967
<pochu> concept10: linux-source-2.6.20
<concept10> pochu, thnaks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89970 in vlc (universe) "No framebuffer output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89971 in mythtv (multiverse) "[Feisty]  mythbackend crashes constantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89952 in devmapper (main) "Debian bug #376283 breaks pvmove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89973 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel panic: atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89974 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "usb disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89975 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in print_help()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89976 in udev (main) "udev not setting permissions on all non-removable devices correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89977 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with OSError in getsize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89978 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer crashed while watching video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89979 in Ubuntu "Secure Shell Client with Kerberos not working at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89980 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound not working well on Apple Mac Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89980
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89982 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_close_cancellable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89981 in totem (main) "totem crashed while playing .mkv file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89983 in Ubuntu "Feisty reports suspend failed after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89984 in portmap (main) "NFS broken, "cant read superblock"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89985 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome panel crash at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89986 in tcpdump (main) "Please sync tcpdump (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89987 in python-sqlite (main) "A error in the python instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89988 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89989 in cvs (main) "cvs package installation: post-installation script returned error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89990 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89992 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89993 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89994 in Ubuntu "Problem when opening printer folder on system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89995 in evince (main) "[apport]  evince crashed with SIGSEGV in poppler_page_render_selection()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89998 in flightgear (universe) "FlightGear crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89999 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "MP4 video does not have sound after installation of codecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90000 in xorg (main) "adept_updater crashes on x11-common update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90000
<ajmitch> finally, we're at 90000 :)
<yuriy> ajmitch: scary!
<ajmitch> what's scary is the number of open bugs we have
<yuriy> ajmitch: yup... speaking of which, want to update the hug day page bug lists for your team(s) for wednesday?
<ajmitch> update how? adding instructions on debugging?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90002 in gaim (main) "Gaim closes without aparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90002
<yuriy> ajmitch: i guess if there are any particular areas people should be looking at. or instructions
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90001 in firefox (main) "Firefox unexpected crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90001
* ajmitch will think about what to add
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90003 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90004 in Ubuntu "issuing ldconfig causes Bus error and core dump, inhibits execution of postinst script for libgcc1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90006 in jokosher (universe) "[apport]  jokosher crashed with RemoveError in Export()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90005 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90007 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Impress crash when closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90010 in gdebi (main) ""Open" should be "Open..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90008 in f-spot (main) "f-spot can't email files with ampersands in the filenames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90009 in gdebi (main) "No menu bar item for copying selected text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90011 in gdebi (main) "After successful installation, Package Installer window reports "Error" status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90013 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90012 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_remove_weak_pointer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90014 in Ubuntu "Event interface not working for mouse (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90016 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90017 in Ubuntu "Disk space is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90018 in ubiquity (main) "Failed to install grub on sdb0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90020 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete should not use a patched contact list by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90021 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90023 in Ubuntu "All java gui application Core Dumps." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90024 in Ubuntu "Control Center is in the preferences menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90025 in Ubuntu "Suspend will not resume and interferes with boot-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90026 in firefox (main) "FF crashed on opening JPG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90027 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90029 in kvm (universe) "kvm will not use kvm-intel kernel module." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90030 in k3b (main) "Cdrecord returns error code 255 when trying to write a cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90031 in swi-prolog (universe) "Please include java package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90032 in spampd (universe) "[apport]  package spampd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90033 in git-core (main) "[apport]  git-pack-objects crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90034 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90035 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse many folders in .gnome2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90036 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "pg_createcluster should run if process has write access to /etc/postgresql/8.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90036
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90037 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90040 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90043 in nautilus (main) "nautilus/scim conflicts on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90045 in Ubuntu "clear_console crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90046 in padevchooser (universe) "[apport]  padevchooser crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90047 in aptitude (main) "[apport]  aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc() when starting up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90047
<Kagou> cjwatson: do you want that i try to do a patch for Bug #89835 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89835 in console-setup "French alternative keyboard should be default" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90039 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90041 in network-manager (main) "network-admin crashes before starting " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90044 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in requiredDownload()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90038 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90042 in Ubuntu "SATA disk's partitions not detected (but drive is)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90042
<Kagou> i think that we had to add "default_variant=oss" ro  for fr_FR in debian/config.proto
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90052 in glom (universe) "UVF glom: 1.3.8 -> 1.3.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90050 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "problem installing and booting Herd 5 on a Toshiba Tecra S3 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90053 in openoffice.org (main) "ooqstart error message when starting OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90056 in Ubuntu "X login does not succeed for the admin user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90057 in sbackup (universe) "simple-restore-gnome should open a thread while restoring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90058 in f-spot (main) "UVF Exception for F-Spot 0.3.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90059 in Ubuntu "Beryl-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90060 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90061 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90063 in udftools (universe) "Packet writing should work as default in most systems - put "DEVICES=/dev/cdrw" in /etc/default/udftools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90065 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "[Merge]  proftpd-dfsg 1.3.0-21ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90064 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not correctly display mounted NFS share properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90066 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90067 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Please remove human-gtk-theme from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90069 in kdebase (main) ""Shift+click" _de-selects_ files in KDE "Open file" -dialog and Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90070 in apt (main) "[apport]  apt-cache crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90071 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90072 in Ubuntu "[feisty5]  kcmshell crashes on closing following administrator mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90074 in openoffice.org (main) "Disappearing icons and menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90075 in network-manager (main) "cannot configure wireless access with static IP and WPA encryption using network-manager-gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90075
<pochu> dholbach: what do you think about bug 89762? I've tested it, and it works really fine
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<dholbach> pochu: for 0.2?
<pochu> dholbach: or 0.1 :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> dholbach: 0.2 is also fine for me
<dholbach> I'd like to only have real bugfixes go into 0.1
<dholbach> I just did a call for help and comments on bughelper@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> regarding getting 0.1 out of the door and work done on 0.2
<pochu> that sounds reasonably
<pochu> dholbach: yes, I've read your message
<pochu> I'm gonna take a look at the doc
<pochu> do you want we to update the wiki also?
<dholbach> oh - that's a good idea - yeah
<dholbach> thanks a lot pochu!
<pochu> np
<pochu> dholbach: and what about bug 88719? do I need to file another bug for a --tag=<tag> option?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88719 in bughelper "Completely support tags" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88719
<dholbach> no, probably not
<pochu> it seems to be trivial to implement
<pochu> as the search url has it
<dholbach> ok, then file a separate bug report
<dholbach> the other part of the 'tag support' should take more time then that
<dholbach> it needs html processing, changes to the xml format, etc etc
<pochu> ok, I'll do it :)
<pochu> in a moment
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90078 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with OSError in _checkAptCache()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90076 in apport (main) "apport-retrace AssertionError on 404 dbgsym package download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90076
<thekorn> hi pochu, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90079 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGILL in visual_cpu_initialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90079
<pochu> heya thekorn :)
<pochu> thekorn: bugtool works really fine!! :)
<thekorn> pochu, dholbach: the "bugtool" in bug 89762 is for 0.2 from my point of view
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90077 in apport (main) "[apport-retrace]  would be nice to have an option to specify a package to install " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90077
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<dholbach> ok
<pochu> thekorn: yes, i've talked to dholbach and he also thinks that
<pochu> thekorn: that would give time to improve it :)
<dholbach> mark it as 0.2 then
<thekorn> pochu: it needs improvement!
<pochu> thekorn: I have some ideas :)
<pochu> I can't do that
<pochu> thekorn: can you?
<thekorn> pochu: just add the ideas to the bug report, will have a look
<dholbach> pochu: try again
<pochu> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> I added you to bughelper-dev.
<pochu> updated :)
<dholbach> super thanks
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah, thanks a lot for the icons in my profile :-)
<Hobbsee> hrm, agenda for MOTU looks interesting
<pochu> thanks to you!
<pochu> Hobbsee: though a little short, don't you think?
<Hobbsee> pochu: true.  it'll likely be over by when i get there.
<Hobbsee> in fact, i probably wont get there at all.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90080 in macchanger (universe) "[Feisty]  macchanger doesn't work with rt2500." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90080
<ajmitch> people can still drag out their arguments
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90081 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Packages fails to install on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90082 in firefox (main) "Firefox Possible Cause of System Reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90082
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: true that.  but i wouldnt get there until at least 7.45
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90086 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGILL in visual_cpu_initialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90085 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "When /tmp is mounted noexec, preconfigure fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90085
<cypher1> Ubugtu seems to have missed bug 90084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90084 in bughelper "proxy support for bugsquad tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90084
<cypher1> Ubugtu seems to have missed bug 90083
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90083 in rosetta "Insert manual word breaks to force long words to wrap" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90083
<pochu> cypher1: no, it's because those aren't bugs in ubuntu
<pochu> cypher1: they are bugs in upstream products :)
<pochu> thekorn, dholbach: Bug #90087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90087 in bughelper "RFE: Option to search bugs with tags (--tags)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90087
<thekorn> pochu: will have a look at Bug #90087 after lunch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90087 in bughelper "RFE: Option to search bugs with tags (--tags)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90087
<pochu> thekorn: and I'll comment bug 89762 soon :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<pochu> thekorn: thanks!
<pochu> seb128: regarding bug 89848, can it be a gtk problem? I think not, but to be sure...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89848 in listen "Listen crashes randomly when downloading missing covers" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89848
<pochu> look at the last comments, if you can :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90088 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unionfs: 'df' hangs if an Unionfs branch is a NFS mount" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90089 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with AttributeError in gc_services_cb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90090 in gqview (main) "/etc/papersize not taken into account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90091 in gnome-media (main) "Volume control crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90092 in xaralx (multiverse) "[apport]  xaralx crashed with SIGSEGV in wxWindow::OnInternalIdle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90093 in Ubuntu "GTK apps crashing via drag and drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90094 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "madwifi should respect countrycode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90095 in Ubuntu "can't install any version of Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90095
<pochu> lol ^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90097 in kubuntu-meta (main) "USB memory stick light stays on after "safely remove" (and 'sync'/'sudo umount') (KDE)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90099 in openoffice.org (main) "Ubuntu freezes when clicking OpenOffice.org Impress' "Presentation" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90099
<pochu> thekorn: thanks for the patch!
<thekorn> pochu: i hope it works
<thekorn> pochu: maybe we should also change the status/importance filter into an URL-based search
<thekorn> that would minimize traffic, maybe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90100 in Ubuntu "beryl keep crashing" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90100
* Hobbsee wondesr why someone has even responded to that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90101 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "Installation instructions are incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90101
<afflux> Hobbsee: responded to what? the beryl bug?
<Hobbsee> afflux: yep
<afflux> I was just looking at it... And hat the same question as you :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> "why are you reporting this if you know we cant fix it"
<afflux> I'm wondering if we need to answer these beryl bugs or if we may just click set them to "rejected"
<Hobbsee> just reject them
<Hobbsee> afflux: basically, if the packages arent in ubuntu, then wedont support them, therefore reject
<afflux> so, no "please report them at...." stuff?
<zul> yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90102 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy note closes when middle-clicking on a hyperlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90102
<mooey> afflux, there is a prewritten response on the wiki @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90106 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel quit spontaneously and restarted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90103 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy link-clicking opens malformed URLs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90104 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90105 in update-manager (main) "RFE: permanent deselection of updates until a new release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90107 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_value_holds()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90108 in music-applet (universe) "[apport]  music-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_log()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90109 in restricted-manager (universe) "Add Alpha RGB GLX Visuals to xorg.conf for nVidia cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90110 in evolution (main) "evolution imported vcf file problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90112 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90113 in Ubuntu "update manager crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90114 in quagga (main) "Update TCP-MD5 patch to support Linux 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90115 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90117 in hal (main) "Patch for supporting Transcend T.Sonic 520 usb mp3 player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90119 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90119
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90121 in sitecopy (universe) "Reads only first site in .sitecopyrc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90122 in totem (main) "set subtitle none, totem is internal error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90120 in pgadmin3 (universe) "New version of pgadmin3 available" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90126 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in lirc_freeconfig()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90127 in xine-lib (main) "libxine 1.1.2 DVD audio sync problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90123 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in lirc_freeconfig()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90124 in thunar (main) "Thunar and Bulk Rename in "System" menu" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90125 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90130 in Ubuntu "There is no $-dbg metapackage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90128 in Ubuntu "system freezing when having two gnome sessions and disconnecting one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90129 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90132 in mono (main) "Mono craches regularly when using Majestic12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90131 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv backend crash when wathing PIP " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90131
<pochu> thekorn: I can get --tag working :S
<pochu> thekorn: rev 114 of your branch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90133 in Ubuntu "sound quality is bad (distorted in high frequencies)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90134 in Ubuntu "Cannot upload report data to Launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90134
<pochu> thekorn: I've commented the report. Bug #90087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90087 in bughelper "RFE: Option to search bugs with tags (--tags)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90135 in apport (main) "unusable backtraces for xine-lib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90135
<thekorn> pochu: will have a look at it...
<pochu> thekorn: ok, ty!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90136 in totem (main) "totem browser plugin do not play mms protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90137 in zoph (universe) "zip import in zoph doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90138 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager does not save password for WPA enterprise" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90138
<thekorn> pochu: wel, I think the problem is that there is not bug that matches the clue-File AND the given tag
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> a clue issue...
<pochu> thekorn: that makes sense :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90139 in xorg (main) "xorg broken vmware upgrade 6.06 to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90140 in firefox (main) "Firefox Freezes opening tabs or windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90141 in network-manager-vpnc (main) "UVF: 0.3.2svn2315 -> 0.3.2svn2422" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90142 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90143 in mozilla (universe) "Mozilla Firefox crashes unexpectedly when a number of tabs are opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90144 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90145 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90147 in soundconvert (universe) "cant handle special chars in folder name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90148 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in lirc_freeconfig()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90149 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90151 in rhythmbox (main) "too many podcast notifications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90152 in beagle (main) "Beagle loses file index on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90153 in gamin (main) "gam_server crached again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90154 in gatos (universe) "Cannot install Gatos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90155 in gnome-panel (main) "Keyboard applet does not work in gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90156 in Ubuntu "beep during boot and shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90157 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5 on kdm login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90158 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  HAL fails to initialize (popup window) on gnome start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90159 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90159
<yuriy> mornin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90160 in Ubuntu "SpeedCrunch closes without any warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90160
<yuriy> hey bdmurray
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90162 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90161 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "dom0 oops crash on xm restore when memory is short" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90163 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashed when playing ripped dvd in ntfs partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90164 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90166 in firestarter (universe) "[apport]  firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in strcasecmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90167 in Ubuntu "No man page for grub-set-default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90168 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90170 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90169 in mesa (main) "SecondLife, GL.O.B.S. and other GL apps have a Black Window on Radeon drivers - Patch available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90171 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes on Hindi input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90172 in Ubuntu "FTDI (USB Serial) failure. Possibly HAL related" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90173 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Edgy Server doesn't install fsck.mkfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90174 in Ubuntu ""Feisty Fawn" herd5 - offers no manual partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90175 in Ubuntu "vesa driver used instead of radeon for R300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90176 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90177 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90178 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90180 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "loading r818x kernel module crashes feisty on boot, when inserted later the sytem gets extremely unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90179 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90184 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  desktop effects problem (ATI)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90181 in libbtctl (main) "python-libbtctl package doesn't contain anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90182 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90183 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes when clock preference is set to 'internet time'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90186 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90185 in libx11 (main) "libx11-6 2:1.1.1-1ubuntu1 crashes Azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90187 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90190 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  ssindex crashed with signal 7 in ms_biff_query_next()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90191 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90192 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90193 in ksniffer (universe) "UVF exception, KSniffer 0.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90194 in nautilus (main) "binfmt_misc (win32) program leads to "No application suitable for automatic installation"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90195 in nautilus (main) "Opening folder in ~/Desktop leads to optical drive spinning up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90196 in xrdb (main) "[apport]  xrdb crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90197 in apport (main) "Allow necessary .ddebs to be install on first-crash for complete stack-trace" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90198 in gnome-utils (main) "libpng/zlib segmentation fault in gnome-screenshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90198
<yuriy> bdmurray: announcement?
<yuriy> er nvm
<yuriy> ping sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90202 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90199 in amule (universe) "aMule doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90200 in network-manager-vpnc (main) "I do not connect to vpn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90201 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90203 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  Wrong version in OpenOffice splash shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90204 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crashes on ubuntu 6.10 with ATI 9250 256 mb AGP card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90205 in restricted-manager (universe) "enabling nvidia needs to check for nvidia-glx" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90206 in liferea (main) "liferea shutted down " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90207 in adept (main) "First Adept update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90208 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90209 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel later than 2.6.20-6 crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90210 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Feisty Upgrade Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90212 in firefox (main) "when i close the application firefox crashed without ask me the permission of closing tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting (universe) "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90214 in initramfs-tools (main) "initramfs-tools does not include uli526x network module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90211 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV (after amarok was frozen)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90215 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DVB-T USB stick does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90216 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_class_signal_emit_by_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90217 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate() (dup-of: 86794)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90218 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90219 in mythtv (multiverse) "frontend up/down arrow keys don't change channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90220 in Ubuntu "Desktop unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90221 in openoffice.org (main) "QuickStart .desktop file calls wrong application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90222 in adept (main) "crasch report by sart-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90225 in qt-x11-free (main) "Skype fonts are huge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90223 in Ubuntu "window corners are not drawn correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90226 in Ubuntu "can not move the recording level window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90227 in Ubuntu "can not move the volume meter window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90228 in apt (main) "Impossible to list only user installed packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90229 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90230 in gimp (main) "gimp: single window screenshot doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90232 in xsane (main) "Xsane crashes while adjusting white level" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90231 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager gets reset every reboot (dup-of: 90138)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90234 in stopmotion (universe) "[apport]  stopmotion crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::fromLocal8Bit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90233 in adept (main) "Incorrect package information is displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90235 in Ubuntu "dmraid / FakeRAID support should work automatically in installers." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90236 in debconf (main) "[Feisty Herd 5 alternate cd]  Installer hangs while configuring xserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90237 in Ubuntu "Alternate Install CD does not detect partitions correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90239 in compiz-extra (main) "patch to trailfocus to workaround mozilla/openoffice menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90238 in gimp (main) "Crash on "open as layer..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90238
<yuriy> can we get the topic changed to say hug day tommorrow and get an announcement out?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90240 in firefox (main) "Crash when logging in to digg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90240
<yuriy> bug 59566
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59566 in ksplash-engine-moodin "moodin transparency bug with xorg twinvieworientation leftof" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90242 in Ubuntu "No Usplash when shutdown from desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90242
<bdmurray> yuriy: I don't see an op on this channel. I'm working on the announcement e-mail right now.
<yuriy> bdmurray: ah nice!
<yuriy> and indeed what's with no ops o_O
<bdmurray> Seveas: Do you know how the topic on this channel gets changed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90243 in Ubuntu "Lockups running Feisty on x86-64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90244 in nautilus (main) "sub-folders not closed when sent to the trash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90244
<yuriy> bdmurray: :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90245 in compiz (main) "UVF exception 0.3.6 to 0.4 (pre-version)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90246 in gtkpod (universe) "[apport]  gtkpod crashed with SIGSEGV in gp_import_itdb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90247 in Ubuntu "edgy kernel panic - 'io scheduler cfq registered'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90248 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90249 in Ubuntu "logitech usb microphone doesn't work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90250 in cupsys (main) "Problems with color printing on Laserjet 2600n" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90254 in ipython (universe) "[apport]  ipython crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90251 in firefox (main) "loading speed test from www.speakeasy.net/speedtest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90252 in cohoba (universe) "[apport]  cohoba-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90253 in update-manager (main) "[feisty]  Unable to update some packages." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90253
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-07
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90256 in Ubuntu "Lots of d-bus stuff fails if you log out then log back in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90258 in evolution-data-server (main) "e-d-s does not exit with gnome-session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90257 in mono (main) "mono crashes for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90257
<jml> Hello!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90259 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse crashes when I right click in the navigator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90259
<jml> I will give a great big hug to whoever fixes bug 83479 or bug 83224
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83479 in ndiswrapper "new ndiswrapper version for feisty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83479
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83224 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper doesn't work in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83224
<jml> but I guess the first step is for me to compile and try out the latest ndiswrapper on 2.6.20-9
<pochu> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<pochu> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 06 2007, 23:37:52
<pochu> @time Madrid
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Madrid: March 07 2007, 00:37:57
<pochu> woh! March 07!!
<pochu> Hug DaY :D
* pochu hugs the BugSquad, and goes to sleep
<pochu> night all :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90260 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90263 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90261 in xfce4-mixer (main) "Volume Control plugin can't be added to xfce4-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90264 in Ubuntu "EDGY: Pb w/ "contact-lookup-applet"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90264
<bdmurray> jml: a new ndiswrapper is in the works
<jml> bdmurray: *awesome*
<bdmurray> the fix has been committed and should be uploaded soon
<jml> bdmurray: that's great news. thanks.
<jml> bdmurray: 2.6.20 makes using a macbook that much nicer.
<crimsun> heh, yeah.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90265 in Ubuntu "w83627ehf driver does not detect the chip on Asus P5B-E" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90265
<paul__> Please someone in QA team could set importance of bug #68267!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68267 in xorg "x11-common have an important debconf bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
<crimsun> set.
<paul__> thanks!
<paul__> is it a good idea to mark it as affecting adept? Most reporters consider it a bug of adept.
<crimsun> adept simply exposes the underlying bug; it's not at fault
<paul__> yep, but it would make likely than someone add a duplicate in adept, if they see it while searching
<paul__> but I accept your judgement
<paul__> meant make it less likely...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90266 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90267 in Ubuntu "ntp starts before the network is up in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90268 in util-linux (main) "nfs mount hangs if nfs subsystem isn't installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90269 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90270 in alsa-driver (main) "Alsa won't record from rear mic, only front." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90271 in Ubuntu "RealTek 8139 hard-locks system on installation/modprobe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90272 in mindi (universe) "Recommends lacks generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90274 in pdl (universe) "feisty + gimp, any 2x2 filter fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90275 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "can't start X after installing nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90276 in ubiquity (main) "Mount point for NTFS partition is not editable during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90146 in gnome-power-manager (main) "No tray icon when using peksystray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90278 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90279 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdesktop crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90280 in tkgate (universe) "I was using TKGate 1.8.6, when I tryed to run a simulation and suddenly the program crashed." [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90281 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90281
<fernando> topic is wrong or the next hug day is in 2008? :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90282 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90283 in kernel-package (main) "make-kpkg with ubuntu sources creates gigantic package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90284 in adduser (main) "/etc/skel files not copied to home directory during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90284
<yuriy> fernando: it's actually tomorrow (or today depending on where you are) but we need an op to change the topic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90285 in Ubuntu "firefox embedded flash "issues" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90286 in Ubuntu "USB flash drive recognized as a music player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90287 in gaim (main) "crash - file transfer name includes comma ','" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90288 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV apon login - Gnome Failsafe login was successful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90289 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90290 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer crashed at startup in ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90291 in compiz (main) "Window rendering freezes sometimes with Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90292 in Ubuntu "6.10 amd64 installer hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90293 in ubiquity (main) "6.06 amd64 installer crashes if disk already partitioned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90294 in Ubuntu "System restart notification logs off in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90295 in Ubuntu "Computer Administration - Printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90297 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in change_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90296 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-gtk crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90299 in desktop-effects (main) "when desktop-effects enabled, apps requiring sudo permissions not showingup correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90298 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90300 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90300
<graynoise> bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90301 in Ubuntu "Can't enable Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90303 in Ubuntu "High pitched noise from one channel when playing sounds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90304 in kdeutils (main) "Kubuntu Herd 5: Ark language issue." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90306 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90307 in evolution (main) "Evolution closed while changing the date of an appointment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90308 in Ubuntu "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90310 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after updating any extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90311 in Ubuntu "non default keyboard layout on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90312 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90313 in Ubuntu "Edgy and XP use different system clock time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90314 in gconf2 (main) "[apport]  gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90315 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when loading the music." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90316 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QVBoxLayout()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90317 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90318 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Windows workgroups unusable when in Korean" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90319 in epiphany-browser (main) "cursor redraw lingers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90319
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90320 in Ubuntu "allocate users to groups based on login name, not real name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90320
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY!
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY!
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<Rooy> hi, can i report crash in universe packages here (crashes in sexy-python when using gimmie on feisty x64)
<dholbach> no, not here
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimmie/+filebug is the right place
<Rooy> thanks, couldn't find my way around LP :D
<dholbach> Rooy: thanks
<Rooy> when i prog crash with seg fault (core dumped) how do I find that core and what should I do with it?
<dholbach> have a lookat /var/crash
<Rooy> thx
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90321 in firefox (main) "Firefox lost all the personal information during session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90323 in Ubuntu "855GM and Intel 915 widescreen does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90324 in gksu (main) "gksu doesn't accept/rejects password, no choice but use sudo instead on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90326 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Network History legend does not match the corresponding graph" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90325 in gimmie (universe) "Seg fault in gtk-2.0/sexy.so when using gimmie, apport doesn't catch crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90328 in file-roller "file-roller leaves gigantic hidden files on disk when it fails due to lack of disk space" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90327 in Ubuntu "Since I upgraded Xubuntu to Xfce 4.0, /user/libexec/evolution-data-server-1.8 sporadically crashes immediately after the system starts and the desktop has built" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90330 in Ubuntu "[apport]  sabayon-apply crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90332 in aspell (main) "aspell should detect repeated words" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90333 in totem (main) "totem plugin causes frequent gecko crashes because NPPVpluginKeepLibraryInMemory is broken" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90334 in perl (main) "5.8.8-7build1 segfaults on x86" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90334
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90335 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_buddy_icon_get_scale_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90335
<Seveas> bdmurray, what needs to change?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90337 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90338 in music-applet (universe) "rythmbox bring system freez after clicking on control>visulization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90339 in evolution "[edgy]  Can't read signed + encrypted mail when sig-key not available" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90341 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Sound is displayed as mute after suspend/resume whereas it is not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90342 in evolution (main) "HTML appear as plaintext unless first line is <HTML>" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90343 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "fast-user-switch-applet not displaying buddy from other users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90344 in ubiquity (main) "grub error during nubuntu installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90345 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "fast-user-switch-applet icon too small on taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90346 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90346
<popey> happy bug day \o/
* popey wonders if someone might look at bug 86343 today
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86343 in gnome-pilot-conduits "Location field does not get sent to pda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86343
* popey is disappointed that bug 43572 wont be in feisty, but only feisty+1 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43572 in hal "Dell Laptops don't talk to HAL about brightness correctly" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90347 in xorg (main) "[Feisty]  x11-common fails to upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90348 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90348
<dholbach> seb128: which bugs are you looking at, atm?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90349 in Ubuntu "On Inspiron 9100 the volume and mute controls on the keyboard don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90349
<seb128> dholbach: old unread bugs to my bugs box
<seb128> I've ~150 mails backlog
<dholbach> there's been a lot of bugs, especially crashers in the last weeks
<seb128> I've manager most of them I think
<seb128> if a crasher is not retraced quickly it's useless
<seb128> you need the same versions to retrace
<dholbach> yes
<seb128> I try to keep uptodate on crashers
<dholbach> i'm working on incoming bugs at the moment too
<seb128> k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90350 in python-numpy (universe) "f2py part of python-numpy has missing dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90350
<xerxas> what should I do with #3984
<xerxas> bug 3984
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3984 in grip "The size of grip is to smal to show the test of a option" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3984
<xerxas> this one is old, I can confirm this on an edgy with low resoltion
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90351 in hotkey-setup (main) "multimedia keys misconfigured on Inspiron 9100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90351
<mooey> xeros, if you can confirm it as well as the reporter, best to set the status to confirmed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90353 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg cannot be upgraded on feisty (xserver-xorg_1%3a7.2-0ubuntu4_all.deb)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90353
<xerxas> mooey,  but first, the bug is old, then , I think it appears only on low resolution , third, I think it applies more to gtk than grip
<xerxas> mooey,  what do you think about that ?
<mooey> xeros, on what resolution does it occur?
<xerxas> mooey,  I think 640x480
<mooey> xeros, and under that resolution what can you not do? the bug is not very clear
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90355 in xorg (main) "Cannot install package x11-common" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90355
<StevenK> That is so a duplicate.
<mooey> i was thinking just that ^_^
<xerxas> mooey,  my nick is xerxas, not xeros
<mooey> xerxas, sorry. lazy tab completion :-)
<xerxas> mooey,  the bug seems clear to me
<xerxas> the only thing is that the string is "cutted"
<xerxas> but if I enlarge the window, it works then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90356 in matplotlib (universe) "matplotlib 'spy' function gives incorrect plot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90356
<xerxas> maybe grip is based on a glade file with a default length which could be enlarged
<xerxas> ?
<mooey> im running 640x480 now, and i can why its a bug :p
<mooey> xerxas, its a bug in grip, i'm not sure its GTK's responsibility to fix that sort of thing
<tepsipakki> hey, if you see those silly x11-common bugs, just mark them as dupe of 90347
<xerxas> mooey,  how could grip fix that bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90357 in evolution (main) "Cannot create folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90357
<xerxas> by enlarging the default size of it's main window ?
<mooey> xerxas, yep. but i think the minimum size is set because of the config settings height, and those areas would probably need a scroll bar to see them all
<xerxas> mooey,  then, this should be reported upstream ?
<mooey> xerxas, i think so yep
<jwendell> seb128, good morning
<jwendell> seb128, do you handle xorg bugs too?
<seb128> hi jwendell
<seb128> jwendell: I can fix them if required, I'm not maintaining xorg though, why?
<jwendell> seb128, bug 90358
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90358 in xorg "the x11-common in Distribution updates cannot install" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90358
<jwendell> seb128, as today's dist-upgrade
<seb128> it's already fixed
<jwendell> really??
<seb128> and there is like n duplicates
<seb128> bug #90347
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90347 in xorg "[Feisty]  x11-common fails to upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90347
<jwendell> that happens because malone's search doesn't include dupes by default...
<tepsipakki> but it does suggest bugs that have been reported
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90358 in xorg (main) "the x11-common in Distribution updates cannot install (dup-of: 90347)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90358
<seb128> jwendell: when you open a bug it should list closed bugs though
<seb128> recently opened ones and similar title
<jwendell> seb128, yep, i guess reporter did not look it right...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90359 in liferea (main) "liferea 1.2.7 no german translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90360 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "jackd crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90361 in debconf (main) "Configuring x11-common debconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90361
<koni> hi
<fernando> happy hug day all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90362 in backuppc (main) "backuppc does not install correctly without sendmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90363 in Ubuntu "Impossible to shape bandwidth in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90365 in xorg (main) "x11-common fails to configure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90365
<davmor2> hey guys has anyone done an update today?  I get an error pop up about the nice value of X11-common
<fernando> davmor2: confirmed
<coNP> hey pochu
<davmor2> and the new bug above too
<coNP> davmor2: read the topic in #ubuntu+1 :)
<pochu> heya coNP!
<davmor2> ta
<coNP> Can any kde expert give me a hand to confirm / reject bug 66634?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66634 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice thinks gnome is metacity" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66634
<coNP> I feel this is *not* a bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90364 in mono (main) "Mono craches at Nautilus start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90366 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90367 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crash Right Before Next Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90368 in kpowersave (universe) "kpowersave won't suspend to disk but powersave --suspend-to-disk works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90369 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_direction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90371 in blogtk (universe) "[apport]  BloGTK.py crashed with NoOptionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90370 in ubiquity (main) "install crashed on usb drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90370
<pochu> heya thekorn :)
<thekorn> hey pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90372 in tdom (universe) "WAY too old version." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90373 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu needs a centrified control panel and disk organizer to manage mount points graphically." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90373
<pochu> thekorn, dholbach_ : do you know wether the 0.1 manpages are updated or not?
<thekorn> pochu: I dont know, sorry
<thekorn> pochu: I had a quick look, i think all options are mentioned in the manpages
<pochu> thekorn: also in bugnumbers and bugxml?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90374 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu needs a centrified control panel and disk organizer to manage mount points graphically. (dup-of: 90373)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90374
<thekorn> pochu: yes, i think so
<pochu> thekorn: that's fine :)
<pochu> dholbach_: we are ready for 0.1 release :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90377 in xorg (main) "x11-common update stuck (dup-of: 90347)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90379 in software-properties (main) "Select Best Server can be more efficient by pinging in parallel" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90381 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Does not provide /usr/bin/java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90382 in xen-source (universe) "Server xen kernel for AMD64" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90378 in firefox (main) "Should make downloaded files-read only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90380 in gcj-4.1 (main) "Cannot load AWT toolkit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90376 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90383 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90385 in evince (main) "left button to scroll when there is no text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90387 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90388 in dhcp3 (main) "hostname supplied by dhcp server is not used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90389 in xorg (main) "Debconf dont have a field to put the nice value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90389
<xerxas> seb128,  are you working on a specific package ?
<xerxas> it's hug day , how can I help ?
<seb128> xerxas: not working on a specific one, no, why?
<xerxas> I've rejected quite a few old bugs with no activity
<seb128> xerxas: triage bugs maybe? ;)
<seb128> good
<xerxas> "Tomorrow we will work on gnome-utils" ...
<xerxas> and today ?
<xerxas> are you still working on gnome-utils ?
<xerxas> "The desktop team picks a GNOME package and we work on it during the day to clean the list of bugs"
<seb128> ah, that's cleanup day
<seb128> we did gnome-utils some days ago and didn't pick anything else since
<seb128> I've too many things to do and there was no other people really joining
<seb128> I still want to send a summary mail about gnome-utils
<seb128> so feel free to do some work on it ;)
<xerxas> ok
<mooey> to whom should i speak to get some movement on bug 55374?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55374 in asterisk "upgrade issue with configured asterisk" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55374
<coNP> mooey: I am a bit confused about bug 93081, can you help me understand things better? I thought this was duplicate of bug 84790, but you stated it is a dup of bug 86103 and  marked as a dup of bug 88434...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84790 in sun-java6 "[feisty]  update-alternatives doesn't notice java6" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84790
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86103 in sun-java5 "azureus-> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86103
<pochu> mooey: isn't it fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88434 in sun-java6 "[Edgy]  Java 6 has no symlink in the path" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88434
<coNP> err, mooey that is 90381
<mooey> pochu, it is fixed in feisty but it should be fixed in dapper too imo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90390 in nexuiz (universe) "Nexuiz and played it for 30 sec and it crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90390
<dholbach_> thekorn, pochu: I'll take a look at it in a bit
<pochu> hey dholbach
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> mooey: looking
<mooey> thanks
<mooey> coNP, one moment
<mooey> coNP, well spotted, i put the wrong link in my comment
<coNP> mooey: thanks
<mooey> coNP, i didn't see the rejected bug when i searched. have you tried it? if logging out & in again fixes it then they should both (90381 & 88434) be marked a dupe of 84790
<coNP> by the way I guess you should not use beta lp links
<pochu> mooey: I think pitti: Patch looks fine for dapper-updates. Can be applied when the *-updates embargo is lifted again."
<mooey> pochu, i spoke with pitti about it and he said to speak to fujitsu about it being wrongly marked as fix released. i think its only proposed for dapper, and it needs to be accepted to have somebody package up the fix in the report
<mooey> coNP, yea :-)
<coNP> mooey: sure that 88434 is the same issue?
* UsagiJer needs to grab the new LiveCD. herd3 crashed loading Xorg7.2 + fglrx  on AMD64_SMP 
<coNP> yep it seems so
<pochu> mooey: you can build it in pbuilder, and if it works, attach a debdiff, so an archive-team member can approve it
<mooey> coNP, yea i think they are the same issue
<coNP> mooey: okay I marked them as dups
<coNP> but I still think no login/logout should be necessary
<coNP> hence I reopen it as a bug
<coNP> mooey: do you agree? ^^
<mooey> coNP, if you can reproduce it and have to login and out again then yea i would think that is worth filing a new bug for
<mooey> pochu, hrhrhrhrm, more fighting with packages :(
<coNP> mooey: I do not think we should file a new bug, just reopen it as "confirmed"
<pochu> mooey: hehe
<pochu> mooey: I think you should do that, but I'm not an archive-team member, so I can't ensure you that it will be approved ;)
<mooey> coNP, i'm not sure it should be confirmed until at least one more person says that logging out & in again fixes the problem
<mooey> pochu, i'll see what i can do :-)
<coNP> mooey: sure but I am thinking that this is a real bug in the state of "needs info" that should be either confirmed and rejected
<pochu> mooey: good luck ;)
<mooey> i'm going to need it. seems any tool that starts with the name 'de' hates me :-)
<mooey> coNP, can you reproduce it?
<pochu> mooey: also updates are not easily approved
<coNP> mooey: not yet, I am trying it now
<mooey> pochu, indeed. i would hope the simplicity of the patch would help that though
<pochu> I haven't looked at the patch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90391 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with OSError in makedirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90392 in slab (universe) "[apport]  main-menu crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90392
<pochu> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90393 in cupsys (main) "[apport]  lpr crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90393
<mooey> coNP, i've just tried and i can't reproduce that here. i think it should be needsinfo until somebody can provide steps to reproduce it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90394 in Ubuntu "system borked after testing login sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90394
<coNP> mooey: okay, we agreed on that finally :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90395 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90395
<coNP> mooey: by the way I also tried to reproduce it and failed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90396 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with EOFError in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90396
<mooey> thanks coNP :-)
* coNP hugs mooey 
* mooey hugs coNP 
<coNP> btw happy hug day everyone! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90398 in zoph (universe) "zoph: importing images does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90398
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b kdebreak!*@*]  by dholbach
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b kdefreak!*@*]  by dholbach
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<coNP> oh, some happy gnome panel crashes for today :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90400 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "Nameservers not updated after VPN connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90400
<apokryphos> dholbach: the ban is on the hostmask
<apokryphos> *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dholbach> ah thanks
<dholbach> I knew I was too stupid to get it right.
<Seveas> dholbach, I'm too stupid as well
<Seveas> so I have scripts that figure it out for me :)
<dholbach> I usually don't care about banning people etc - I guess I'm too friendly :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90399 in evolution-scalix (universe) "UVF evolution-scalix: 10.0.0.357 -> 10.0.1.1" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90399
<coNP> mvo_: may I bug you with that old install-recommends issue? :)
<slytherin> Am I the only one who is getting OOPS on LP very frequently? I am using beta interface if that matters
<mooey> nope, slytherin
<slytherin> mooey: I am getting OOPS for almost every search I try.
<mooey> slytherin, yep, same here
<Seveas> slytherin, mooey: #launchpad and file bugs please :)
<slytherin> Seveas: I guess we need a separate Hug Day for launchpad. ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90402 in xorg (main) "Update Manager not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90404 in amarok (main) "Amarok needs kmail to report crashes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90405 in meta-kde (main) "Lost key combinations in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90405
<jayteeuk> Afternoon all. :)
<pochu> heya jayteeuk
<pochu> jayteeuk: hug day :)
<jayteeuk> Yes, that's how I ended up here -- I'm intrigued and wondered if there was anything I could do to help out.
<pochu> jayteeuk: sure you can :)
<pochu> jayteeuk: for example, you can hug the whole channel ;)
* jayteeuk hugs the whole channel.
<kdefreak> bugs like Bug #90407 , can be set to confirmed, wishlist, right?
* pochu hugs back jayteeuk
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90407 in wesnoth "UVF exception 1.2 -> 1.2.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90407
<jayteeuk> I have very long arms. :)
<pochu> kdefreak: do not set it as confirmed
<pochu> kdefreak: the motu-uvf team will do it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90406 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90406
<jayteeuk> I actually have to update a couple of bugs that I raised or commented on... since upgrading to Feisty a lot of the issues I was having in Edgy have apparently been fixed.
<pochu> jayteeuk: that's nice :)
<pochu> feisty rocks!
<jayteeuk> So I'll start there.
<jayteeuk> I'm inclined to agree -- Feisty is looking like it's going to be a very polished release.
<coNP> kdefreak: I am not sure
<coNP> kdefreak: yep, pochu has right, only motus should do that
<coNP> but thanks anyway :)
* coNP hugs pochu & kdefreak 
* pochu hugs back coNP ;)
<jayteeuk> I'm feeling a lot of love in here. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90407 in wesnoth (universe) "UVF exception 1.2 -> 1.2.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90407
* coNP just figured out that kdefreak is in fact ryanakca 
<kdefreak> coNP: only motus should do?
<kdefreak> coNP: lol, this is me at school, done all my work and killing time while waiting for lunch break
<coNP> :)
<coNP> kdefreak: leave UVF exceptions for MOTUs, but you can confirm any bugs you can reproduce
<kdefreak> ah... hmm... what if I'm a motu hopefull?
<pochu> kdefreak, coNP: UVF are not for MOTUs, but for motu-uvf team
<coNP> oh, sorry, even worse ;)
<kdefreak> kk...
<pochu> http://launchpad.net/~motu-uvf
* kdefreak takes off wishlist and confirmed from the bug
<coNP> wishlist is okay in my opinion
<pochu> 1.2.2-1: arm i386 mips powerpc
<pochu> 1.2.1-1: alpha amd64 hppa ia64 kfreebsd-i386 sparc
<pochu> that's in debian experimental
<pochu> dunno why 1.2.2 is just in those archs
<pochu> maybe it's building in the others :)
<coNP> maybe compilation issues
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90408 in mono (main) "mono crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90408
<pochu> coNP: it's easier to get a sync request, so if 1.2.2 get debian experimental, you can make a sync request
<pochu> it's even better :)
<coNP> pochu: yep, but does that not count as an UVF exception?
<pochu> coNP: dunno :)
* coNP not either
<pochu> coNP: yep, it counts
<pochu> it won't count if ubuntu and debian versions are equal :)
<coNP> thx pochu
* coNP has to go ... :(
* coNP hugs the whole channel
* dholbach hugs coNP back
<pochu> dholbach is late :P
<bdmurray> morning - for me at least
<mooey> howdy
<bddebian> Morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90409 in metacity (main) "metacity forgets "(on Hostname)" annotantion on remote apps sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90409
<bddebian> I wonder if Bug #27630 really still needs to be there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27630 in libcompface "libcompface: FTFBS - make up-to-dateness confusion on fast machines" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/27630
<bddebian> What do you folks suggest we do with wishlist bugs that are just ludicrous?
<bddebian> sfllaw: ^^ ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90410 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on email save as, with attachment error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90410
<bdmurray> bddebian: do you have an example?
<bddebian> Bug #30735
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30735 in colormake "colormake should replace default make" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30735
<bddebian> Bug #30734
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30734 in colorgcc "colorgcc should replace default gcc" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30734
<bdmurray> I think the changing defaults stock response would be fine as they aren't really bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90411 in glibc (main) "[apport]  ldconfig crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90411
<dholbach> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<dholbach>   bughelper_0.1.dsc: done.
<dholbach>   bughelper_0.1.tar.gz: done.
<dholbach>   bughelper_0.1_source.changes: done.
<dholbach> Successfully uploaded packages.
<dholbach> YOOHOOOO :-)
<bdmurray> dholbach: sweet!
<dholbach> i'll branch it and announce it on the list
<bddebian> bdmurray: ??
<bdmurray> bddebian: "
<bdmurray> bddebian: "Thanks for your suggestion. The changes you are requesting require more discussion, which should be done on an appropriate mailing list or forum. <http://www.ubuntu.com/community/forums/> might be a good start."
<bddebian> bdmurray: And then what, reject it or leave it out there forever?
<bdmurray> bddebian: reject it because it isn't a bug
<bddebian> OK, thanks.
<bdmurray> bddebian: maybe I should modify the stock response more to indicate why it is being rejected
<asac> heh ... so when is a wishlist bug a bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90412 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90412
<bdmurray> asac: I think most of the time a wishlist bug is a bug.  Those two in particular were about changing default system configurations.
<bddebian> asac: I have the same question at times.  Especially when the wishlist requires changes to synced packages
<hggdh> bdmurray: morning/afternoon/evening -- can I apply to the UbuntuQA?
<bdmurray> hggdh: absolutely, do you have a list of bugs you have triaged?
<hggdh> yes, how do I send them over to you?
<hggdh> bdmurray: bug #90242
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90242 in usplash "No Usplash when shutdown from desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90242
<bdmurray> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90413 in python2.4 (main) "juego balazar se cae al iniciarlo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90413
<hggdh> bdmurray: done, 5 bug links put in
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you have url for me to check out there?
<hggdh> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9097/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90414 in xorg (main) "x11-common_1%3a7.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb problem by config script, wrong value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90414
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay give me a wee bit
<hggdh> bdmurray: certainly. Thanks.
<pochu> dholbach: good work :)
<dholbach> pochu: thanks - we all worked hard on that
<pochu> dholbach: lol
<pochu> version name xD
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90415 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta, missing library, not properly installed "undefined symbol"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90416 in Ubuntu "crashes when starting, maybe my own fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90417 in Ubuntu "Constant tapping sound from speakers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90417
<macogw> there's a bug in launchpad
<macogw> when you try to report a bug, it times out
<macogw> so i guess i have 2 bugs to point out now
<pochu> 05:18	dholbach	Riddell: we'll have harry potter release names for it - thanks for the suggestion :-)
<pochu> hehe
<dholbach> pochu: I hope the majority of people won't hit me for that :-)
<pochu> dholbach: you were sleeping :P
<pochu> 06:18...
<bddebian> bdmurray: Would you reject this since the submitter doesn't seem to care about it anymore?  Bug #2702
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2702 in libtrash "Request: Log of delete times" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2702
<fernando> pochu: congrats
<pochu> fernando: why?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90418 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90419 in pouetchess (universe) "/var/crash/_usr_games_pouetChess.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90419
<bdmurray> bddebian: sure
<bdmurray> hggdh: what is the current status of 87606?
<hggdh> bdmurray: give me a few
<slytherin> bug 87606
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87606 in network-manager "[apport]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87606
<hggdh> bdmurray: darn it! fell thru... sorry. Will check on it
<bddebian> Is there a "Policy" posted somewhere for requirements for backporting to Dapper of Universe packages?
<bdmurray> bddebian: yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<bdmurray> or that might be more generic than you want
<hggdh> bdmurray: a follow-up question was sent to 87606.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90421 in Ubuntu "Nautilus doesn't update after performing operations on remote (samba) filesystems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90422 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  KDE apps in Ubuntu are slow in appearing and in using them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90423 in gnome-menus (main) "Apps not always removed from GNOME menus after uninstall [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90423
* dabaR has landed
<dabaR> Which is good, btw.
<bdmurray> hggdh: in which case 87606 should be set to needs info and assigned to you
<bddebian> bdmurray: Yeah.  I'm looking at: Bug #5347 which I don't think could be backported, it would have to be "fixed" in Dapper?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5347 in skencil "sketch does not start" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5347
<hggdh> bdmurray: roger
<macogw> bug 84439 is annoying me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84439 in tomboy "[feisty]  Gnome panels and alt+f2 don't work" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84439
<bddebian> Gads all these old bugs are annoying
<macogw> hm interesting....
<macogw> i dont know what the hell just happened on my computer
<bdmurray> bddebian: I think it has a possibility of being fixed though since it is completely broken
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90424 in procps (main) "Top command crashes when the window size if reduced to very small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90424
<bddebian> bdmurray: Not bloody likely but I won't touch it :_)
<dabaR> !welcome | dabaR
<dabaR> :-(
<bdmurray> hggdh: I noticed 90242 is assigned to the Ubuntu Desktop Bugs team.  How did that happen?
<hggdh> bdmurray: should it not be set to desktop-bugs?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I did it...
<macogw> can someone in here please try adding Tomboy to a panel and tell me if it goes psycho?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90426 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90426
<bdmurray> hggdh: what was your intent when assigning it? or did you read about assigning bugs to groups / people somewhere?
<dabaR> macogw: on dapper? the tomboy from the repos?
<macogw> dabaR: no on feisty
<macogw> yes the one from repos
<macogw> 0.6.0-0ubuntu1
* dabaR has dapper here.
<slytherin> macogw: it doesn't go psycho on me at least.
<macogw> why does it hate me?
<pochu> macogw: neither here
<hggdh> bdmurray: I recall asking about it, and being told that once confirmed it should go there.
<slytherin> macogw: Is it happening all the time?
<macogw> yes
<dabaR> Maybe you add it differently than they do.
<dabaR> Do you add a launcher, or drag it onto the panel from the menu?
<macogw> every time i add tomboy to the panel, my gnome-menu locks up and the launchers on the panel become unusable
<bdmurray> hggdh: hmm, I think it is redundant as that team is already subscribed to those bugs and getting notifications about them
<macogw> i right click and choose "add to panel" then click on tomboy and click "add"
<dabaR> I see.
<macogw> and autohide on the panel goes away
<hggdh> bdmurray: should I then leave the bugs I confirmed (but are out of my depth) unassigned?
<macogw> it used to destroy half the panel, but that has thankfully stopped
<macogw> (used to have 0.5.6)
<mvo_> seb128: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/90324 <- sounds like the bug you asked me about yesterady? where gksu suddenly stoped accepting your pw?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90324 in gksu "gksu doesn't accept/rejects password, no choice but use sudo instead on feisty" [Medium,Needs info] 
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes, generally people "take" bugs as seen in that hal bug that was in your list
<slytherin> hggdh: it is good not to do bug assigning unless you are part of the team.
<hggdh> bdmurray: k
<bdmurray> but the I'll admit the assigning part is not well documented
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90425 in hal (main) "HAL should not try to use powermanagement-interface first but last" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90427 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90427
<macogw> heh democracy player does very little BUT crash :p
<hggdh> bdmurray: also, I cannot find the packages that should be under desktop-bugs
<pochu> dholbach: maybe slytherin can help you with bughelper release names :-)
<dholbach> pochu: hehehe
<slytherin> pochu: what release names?
<bdmurray> hggdh: what do you mean?
<pochu> dholbach: I'm really curious: how much time did you spend to find that name?
<thekorn> dholbach: what the hell is "Wingardium Leviosa" ;-)
<pochu> hehe
<dholbach> pochu: not much :)
<pochu> heya thekorn!
<dholbach> pochu: some seconds - I decided that in the meeting :)
<macogw> bug57455 has been around since dapper at least. the fix has been posted on there.  is there a way to make it so that feisty does it correctly
<macogw> ?
<pochu> thekorn: I've commented the --comments bug
<dholbach> thekorn: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2007-01-11.html at around 05:16
<pochu> dholbach: hehe
<pochu> 05:18	dholbach	Riddell: we'll have harry potter release names for it - thanks for the suggestion :-)
* thekorn dont know ANYthing about Harry Potter!
<dholbach> 05:16	Riddell	dholbach: what's bughelper?
<dholbach> 05:16	dholbach	bughelper will be a tool that hopefully everybody in the bugsquad will empty his/her brain in to
<dholbach> 05:16	sfllaw	*plop*
<dholbach> 05:16	Riddell	bit harry potter that :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: which packages are under (for example) desktop-bugs responsibility? I see no list anywhere -- but, then, this is, right now, a mostly rethorical question, since I will refrain from assigning bugs, expect to myself
<macogw> dabaR: do you know of any config files i should check to see what might be causing tomboy to rape gnome?
<dabaR> macogw: no.
<bdmurray> hggdh: It is hard to find - https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<thekorn> pochu: will have a look at --comments and bugTagMask-RegEx later this evening
<bdmurray> dholbach: can the bughelper developers team name be changed in lp?
<bdmurray> the lower case b seems different than most teams
<pochu> thekorn: ty :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: thanks. And I see usplash is not there...
<dholbach> bdmurray: bughelper-dev?
<pochu> what about bugmagic?
<pochu> bdmurray: what are u thinking about? :)
<dabaR> bugglitter
<bdmurray> dholbach: when I look here https://launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ it says "bughelper Developers"
<bdmurray> vs Bughelper Developers
<dholbach> and?
<dholbach> ok
<bdmurray> it just seems every other team has first letters capitalized.
<bdmurray> I know it is silly.
<macogw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/57455 there's a fix listed. it's one line in /etc/modules.  is there a way to get it into feisty for those modules to be automatically told to load if its that card?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57455 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Sound works sometimes on boot - sometimes not" [Low,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> done
<bdmurray> hggdh: Your list of bugs looks good.  Have you read the bugs importance page?  Do you have any questions?
* pochu thinks LP team admins should change the Team Description to one line
<macogw> (it's in linux-source-2.6.17 & 2.6.20 and everything in between too and its on gentoo too but thats not a choice)
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I read it. In fact, I have worked quite a long time in development/support, so I am used to bug classification.  Right now I do not have any questions; as I find something I am unsure of, I will poll #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-desktop. My usual way is to be very cautious on assigning importance.
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, sounds good.  Welcome to UbuntuQA!
<rexbron> bug 90418
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90418 in debconf "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90418
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you, and I apologise for the mistakes
<slytherin> hggdh: Does working as developer affect bug classification some way? I always tend to give lower priority to bugs that a QA member would do. ;-)
<rexbron> I am getting debconf errors complaining that I need to enter a nice value between -19 and 20
<rexbron> anyone else have this or know of a solution
<rexbron> as both adept and aptitude have this problem
<hggdh> slytherin: my perception is that it does: most developers I have seen do not see issues as an user would; also, we usually tend to think of the big picture (whatever that means), and the other issues we are working on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90428 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in connection_listen_cb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90428
<slytherin> hggdh: Apart from that we (developers) always think of more than 1 bug simultaneously. If we know that fixing one thing will fix 2 others then the priority changes accordingly.
<hggdh> slytherin: Agree. The hell of it is that sometimes the fix/improvement we are working is for a new version, and the old one gets to remain buggy...
* pochu hugs hggdh :)
<slytherin> hggdh: Yes. I have experienced this. Usually during QA cycles in my office. Bugs are logged on a handoff about 3 weeks old and I can't reproduce it with latest code. :-)
<hggdh> pochu: thanks for the hug. I would also hug you if I knew how to get it done here :-)
<pochu> hehe :)
<dholbach>  /me hugs <somebody>
<slytherin> hggdh: /me does something
* pochu hugs dholbach ;)
* dholbach humps seb128's leg
<hggdh> slytherin: and this is a problem right now for me: I have a reduced set of machines I can play with, and cannot downgrade at will
* pochu is going to study :(
<pochu> hggdh: you can use chroots
* hggdh hugs both dholbach and pochu
* yuriy hugs hggdh
<hggdh> pochu: yes, I can, and I have two of them. But, still, some of the issues would require (for example) edgy, and I do not have edgy
<bddebian> Hey, when did Hug day become Hump day?? :-)
* hggdh hugs yuriy
<hggdh> humping the legs should be allowed, bddebian :-)
<pochu> what's up with sebastien's leg? :)
<hggdh> pochu: or i386, and I only have AMD64s
<macogw> bddebian: when it hump day and valentines day happened simultaneously?
* pochu has read this friday is Universe Hug Day
<hggdh> and, of course, shalom to you all
<dabaR> all your bugs is belong to me
<yuriy> and all next week for KDE
<pochu> hggdh: I can sell a nice i386 laptop to you :)
<yuriy> pochu: it's a bug triaging bonanza
<pochu> or to anybody else... if somebody wants a beutiful laptop :)
<pochu> hmm... I don't like kde :)
* pochu wonders when will be Gnome Hug Day :)
<hggdh> pochu: let me see... 256M of memory, 386, 20G of disk?
<yuriy> pochu: i386 or intel 386? :P
<pochu> hggdh: 80GB, 1GB ddr2, pentium centrino mobile, ipw2200bg, intel gma 915 mobile :)
<yuriy> pochu: didn't they just have a desktop-team thing for gnome?
<pochu> yuriy: yes, but I want a hug day :)
<pochu> dholbach: when are we planning for a bughelper hug day?
<pochu> :)
<yuriy> i don't think anybody on the desktop team would object to hugs
<yuriy> maybe humps
<hggdh> pochu: almost in sync with my two laptops... but I have to decline (although thanking you): carrying two laptops around is enough!
<bdmurray> a bughelper clue day would be good
<pochu> bdmurray: indeed :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: a clue day would certainly be welcome, from my own clueless perspective
<dholbach> looks like people prefer to keep locale clues
<bddebian> Grr, these old bugs are driving me nuts
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+branch/bughelper-data/main
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90430 in Ubuntu "beryl y k3b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90430
<bddebian> dholbach: Bug #22835 ?? :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22835 in gstreamer0.8 "Gstreamer apps don't report useful error messages" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22835
<mooey> what is the policy on bugs submitted in foreign languages?
<yuriy> if anybody is on kde with a french or german locale, there are a few encoding and input bugs that need to be confirmed
<dholbach> mooey: best to ask one of the ubuntu-<country> teams to translate and help out
<dholbach> mooey: we don't have a policy to reject them
<mooey> alright, thanks dholbach
<dholbach> mooey: but until you have somebody who can help with translation you can ask back if english is an option for the reporter too
<dholbach> and gnome-translate!!! - it rocks
<dholbach> mooey: which language / bug is it?
<mooey> bug 90430
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90430 in Ubuntu "beryl y k3b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90430
<mooey> suspect its a beryl bug and can be rejected anyway, but i cant read italian (?)
<dholbach> sounds spanish?
<pochu> spanish?
<pochu> where?
<mooey> "pero no se ingls" i understand that part :-)
<pochu> mooey: that's spanish :)
<dholbach> "Pardon to write in Castilian, but not English.
<dholbach> The error me gives it when trying to record dvd. When giving him to
<dholbach> the button to record leaves the screen selection of recording options
<dholbach> and once selected the options when giving him to the button to record,
<dholbach> when the screen of recording options disappears, it is when beryl
<dholbach> fails and it changes of manager of windows metacity."
<dholbach> is what gnome-translate makes of it :)
<mooey> aha
<hggdh> Pardon to write in Castelan, but I do not know English
* dholbach hugs gnome-translate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90431 in network-manager (main) "network-admin fails when wireless-key contains a space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90432 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with KeyError in get_column_id()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90432
<hggdh> I get the error on trying to record a DVD
<mooey> can anybody translate "Please submit beryl bugs to the beryl bugtracker" into spanish?
<hggdh> mooey: I translated it: <butchered translation>
<hggdh> Sorry for writing in Castelan(?), but I do not know English. I get the error when trying to record a DVD. On selecting the option to record, the select options window is presented and, one the options are selected and I click on record, the options window goes away, beryl fails and moves to the metacity windows manager.
<hggdh> </butchered translation>
<mooey> i just saw that, thanks hggdh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90433 in gksu (main) "upgrade path broken due to missing gksu version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90433
<hggdh> mooey: welcome. It did tax my knowledge of castellan
<mooey> showing ignorance: is castellan a dialect of spanish?
<hggdh> mooey: I *think* yes, sort of: there is catal, there is castellan, and some two others, but I do not know details
<hggdh> moeey: it is very similar to spanish (which, BTW, I do not really speak)
<pochu> no, castilian is spanish
<pochu> they are the same
<pochu> just another way to say the same :)
<pochu> hmm, ad catalan, and gallego... aren't dialects. they are differents languages
<pochu> s/ad/and/
<hggdh> pochu: thanks. You can see the depth of my ignorance... I do speak Portuguese, and castilian and catalan are quite related, so I can blunder by
<pochu> hggdh: hehe, I'm spanish, and I understand a little of portuguese and italian (and even french)
<hggdh> pochu: there you go. I did speak French and Italian, but after 30 years... not anymore.
<pochu> hehe
<hggdh> pochu: and for Gallego... you just need to get to the right area in Portugal... it gets quite similar
<mooey> i updated it, in what gnome translation calls castellan
<pochu> mooey: what?
<mooey> bug 90430
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90430 in Ubuntu "beryl y k3b" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90430
<pochu> mooey: insecto xD
<mooey> lol, yea
<mooey> i hope he will understand :D
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> mooey: he will understand better if you say bug :P
<mooey> i thought about changing it, but i dont know if such words are litterally translated
<mooey> doh :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90434 in xorg (main) "please enable dontzap by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90434
<hggdh> bdmurray: I edited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam to have a link to the packages desktop-bugs is a contact for. Hope it is OK.
<Durand> looks good
<hggdh> Durand: thanks. Peer review is always appreciated
<Durand> yeah
<Durand> its too quiet
<mooey> bdmurray, if you have some time, can i apply to UbuntuQA please?
<mooey> bdmurray, i've pastebin'd some bugs here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9117/
* pochu points to https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/~chris-vault5/+subscribedbugs
<pochu> :)
<mooey> aheh
<mooey> many :-)
<pochu> mooey: it's nice :)
<mooey> i subscribe to any bug that i touch, incase i did something wrong and it is commented on later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90436 in yasm (universe) "[apport]  yasm crashed with SIGFPE in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90436
<bdmurray> mooey: checking
<mooey> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90437 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90437
<bdmurray> mooey: bug 88801 doesn't seem to be assigned to you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88801 in Ubuntu "Web cam dosn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88801
<thekorn> pochu: i added a comment to bug 89762 and changes to my branch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<mooey> bdmurray, i'm a little unsure about under what conditions a bug should be assigned to me
<bdmurray> mooey: if it is needs info it should be assigned to you as you are waiting for a response from the submitter
<mooey> bdmurray, and if the reporter provides the information needed to diagnose it, and i refile it under the right package, i deassign myself?
<bdmurray> mooey: yes, after confirming it
<mooey> bdmurray, ok, makes sense. i've assigned it to myself
<pochu> thekorn: ty! looking
<mooey> there are other needinfo bugs that i'm waiting for an update on, i will assign those to myself as well
<bdmurray> mooey: possibly bug 64449 shouldn't be assigned to you unless you are going to apply the patch to the package
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64449 in keep "[edgy]  Mistakes in keep strings" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64449
<mooey> bdmurray, i haven't deassigned myself from that bug as i haven't really finished with the patch
<bdmurray> mooey: okay when finished it would be a good idea to submit the patch upstream too
<mooey> bdmurray, yep. there is a bug already open upstream
<bdmurray> mooey: right, perhaps add the patch there too
<mooey> bdmurray, i need to confirm it works then i will pass it upstream :-)
<mooey> specifically i'm unsure if updating all the .po files is the correct way to do things
<pochu> thekorn: commented :)
<bdmurray> mooey: you could check in kubuntu-devel.  I'm still not clear on .po files.
<thekorn> pochu: man, you are fast :)
<mooey> bdmurray, thanks. i will ask them if it is the right way to patch the bug
<pochu> thekorn: I'm interested :D
<bdmurray> mooey: Have you read the Bugs/Importance page?
<mooey> bdmurray, i have
<bdmurray> mooey: Do you have any questions?
<mooey> bdmurray, i'm pretty clear at the moment i think
<mooey> people in here are helpful with questions i've had :-)
<bdmurray> mooey: you are chris-vault5 correct?
<mooey> bdmurray, yea thats right
<bdmurray> okay, welcome to UbuntuQA!
<mooey> sweet :-) thanks, bddebian
<mooey> erk, bdmurray *
* pochu hugs mooey :)
<pochu> congrats!
* mooey hugs pochu 
<mooey> woo
* bdmurray hugs mooey
<pochu> mooey: now you have to stay here 8 hours a day :P
* mooey hugs bdmurray 
<mooey> pochu, i do already :P
<pochu> hehe
<mooey> i should be working 8 hours a day, but thats boring
<thekorn> pochu: pushed changes to my branch!
<pochu> thekorn: you ROCK! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90439 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "gnome-launch-box 0.2 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90439
<cowbud> should https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/90029 be filed under the linux kernel?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90029 in kvm "kvm will not use kvm-intel kernel module." [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<cowbud> well hrmm
<cowbud> since kvm-intel.ko isn't in the kvm package..
<pochu> thekorn: looks complete to me :D
<mooey> cowbud: i'm not sure thats a kernel bug, he said that the modules are loaded
<cowbud> mooey: right, but it seems like the module should be updated
<mooey> cowbud, ah yea. i misread it.
<cowbud> so you think it should be moved to the kernel or what?
<cowbud> i.e. linux-image-generic
<mooey> if you move it to the kernel, you should move it to linux-source-2.6.20
<bdmurray> mooey: that is correct
<mooey> maybe it would be better to subscribe the kernel team and ask them to decide if it is a kernel bug or not
<cowbud> sounds good
<bdmurray> cowbud: I think it is a kernel-bug
<cowbud> yah since the kvm modules are in the kernel source..
<cowbud> thanks
<bdmurray> cowbud: where are you from?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90440 in mozplugger (universe) "mozplugger ignores embedded video qtnext attributes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90441 in Ubuntu "mouse dissepeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90441
<pochu> thekorn: thanks a lot, looks ok to me :)
<cowbud> bdmurray: the states :) and yourself?
<bdmurray> cowbud: when you left the channel it said ptldor.fios.  I'm in Beaverton, OR.
<cowbud> bdmurray: im in hillsboro :)
<thekorn> pochu: just working on bug 89728, but i don't like RegEx
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89728 in bughelper "Need to change bugTagMask-RegEx to be able to search personal Buglists" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89728
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> thekorn: I can test it once you have commited it :)
<bdmurray> cowbud: cool
<cowbud> bdmurray: no fios available in your area?
<bdmurray> cowbud: I haven't checked in a while and am happy enough with cable.
<cowbud> bdmurray: 40 bucks fro 15mbit down and 2mbit up
<thekorn> pochu: thanks :)
<pochu> thekorn: thanks to you!
<pochu> :)
<bdmurray> cowbud: shh, don't tempt me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90442 in xorg (main) "Please enter an integer between -20 and 19." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90444 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90445 in pbbuttonsd (main) "powerprefs problems with touchpad "tap" and function key settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90448 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev should be in main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90447 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90447
<yuriy_> why are there 2 different bugs that duplicates are being marked against for the xorg/debconf thing?
<hggdh> bdmurray: fios rocks
<mooey> yuriy, i dont think there should be. what are the bug numbers?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90449 in webcamd (universe) "webcamd crashes when launched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90449
<yuriy_> bug 68267 and bug 90347
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68267 in xorg "x11-common have an important debconf bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90347 in xorg "[Feisty]  x11-common fails to upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90347
<yuriy_> i think the issue is that teppsipakki uploaded a fix and it didn't work and that's what 90347 is about
<yuriy_> but that was reverted and the current issue is still 68267
<yuriy_> doesn't matter much though i guess, as long as he's working on it
<yuriy_> tepsipakki: btw should that bug be assigned to you?
<thekorn> pochu: added my final comment to bug 89728 for today. need some sleep, bye everybody.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89728 in bughelper "Need to change bugTagMask-RegEx to be able to search personal Buglists" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89728
<pochu> thekorn: night!
<pochu> and ty :)
<pochu> yuriy_: the fix works :)
<thekorn> pochu: thanks, you are welcome.
<yuriy_> pochu: there's another one?
<pochu> yuriy_: today's update broke x11-common
<yuriy_> (aptitude doesn't seem to complain so i haven't noticed)
<pochu> yuriy_: and it was fixed one or two hours ago
<pochu> (this morning)
* yuriy_ hugs pochu and tepsipakki
<pochu> yuriy_: just tepsipakki, I haven't done anything :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> anyway...
* pochu hugs back yuriy_ :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90450 in kleansweep (universe) "[patch]  make kleansweep detect leftovers file-roller leaves when out of disk space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90451 in hal (main) "Add Tablet PC support (patch included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90452 in axel (universe) "[apport]  axel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc_consolidate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90453 in kleansweep (universe) "kleansweep threatens to delete all duplicated files, including both sets of duplicates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90454 in kleansweep (universe) "please make kleansweep group duplicated files by the directories they were in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90455 in kdebase (main) "Add Tablet PC support to krandrtray and lockprocess (patches included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90456 in rhythmbox (main) "Focus problem in Edit Gnome Audio Profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90457 in subtitleeditor (universe) "subtitleeditor crashes on saving a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90457
<bdmurray> Does anybody have any bright ideas about bug 89660?  I don't that key combination is supposed to work in vi, it isn't documented.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89660 in vim "cursor control regression in vim" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90459 in Ubuntu "Programs random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90459
<reclusivemonkey> hello
<bdmurray> reclusivemonkey: hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90461 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90461
<reclusivemonkey> I have a small issue with Feisty; not quite sure if its a bug. I have a USB drive on which I have an autorun shell script. It worked on Edgy, but now I get a "bash: ./autorun: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied". Is this a known issue does anyone know?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90460 in Ubuntu "crash on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90460
<ryanakca> reclusivemonkey: have you go chmod +x /media/usbdrive/autorun   ?
<reclusivemonkey> monkey@mother:/media/USBDRIVE$ ls -l
<reclusivemonkey> total 176
<reclusivemonkey> -rwx------  1 monkey root   282 2007-03-06 07:58 autorun
<reclusivemonkey> it would seem so
<ryanakca> or wait, umm, what's the    #!/path/to/interpretter line in it? (first line,    head /media/USBDRIVE/autorun )
<reclusivemonkey> #!/bin/sh
<reclusivemonkey> however, I have made sure that /bin/sh links to bash, not dash
<ryanakca> hmm..
<ryanakca> odd
<reclusivemonkey> my other "bashisms" work ok ;-)
<ryanakca> dunno. Asked in #ubuntu ?
* ryanakca doesn't know if it's a bug or no...
<reclusivemonkey> nope, I thought I would have a punt in the bug one today as it was advertised on the forums!
<reclusivemonkey> it gets a bit hectic for me in #ubuntu ryanakca ;-)
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: bug 90464, I'm guessing that's due to him not installing the drivers/modules for it to work?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90464 in Ubuntu "TIACX100 based wireless PCI card not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90464
<ryanakca> or should ubuntu auto detect/load it?
<kynes> hi.. I have some bugs to ask about
<reclusivemonkey> ryanakca: they are just telling me Feisty is alpha in #ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90462 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90462
<ryanakca> reclusivemonkey: oops, #ubuntu+1
<ryanakca> sorry
<reclusivemonkey> no problem ryanakca, thanks
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: i would have him install the drivers. if installed have him upgrade them :)
<kynes> IN FEISTY... with ipw3945 disabled during boot-up in intel core2duo, we end up with a "soft lockup on CPU#0"
<gnomefreak> but im not big on wireless issues
<kynes> and it freezes
<kynes> now... bugs related with nvidia 9755 driver and ipw3945
<kynes> IN EDGY & FEISTY: I can use my nvidia card by installing with nvidia's drivers from the website (9755)
<kynes> however, when I correctly install and use nvidia graphics card ( geforce 7400)
<kynes> ubuntu can't recognize ipw3945 card anymore
<kynes> I can't get it recognized again
<kynes> I think this may be an issue about low level communication between mainboard and these cards.. and also these 2 drivers are both 3rd party..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90463 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90464 in Ubuntu "TIACX100 based wireless PCI card not recognized" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90465 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when pressing back button to stop ogg file playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90465
<reclusivemonkey> ryanakca: someone has tried to help in #ubuntu+1 but we got nowhere. tried explicitly linking to bash, and all manner of permission changes, but no luck. I seem to be the owner of the file, but cannot change the group
<ryanakca> reclusivemonkey: sudo chgrp group /media/USBDRIVE/autorun          ? sudo chown user:group /media/USBDRIVE/autorun
* ryanakca would start with the chown
<reclusivemonkey> sudo chown monkey:monkey autorun
<reclusivemonkey> chown: changing ownership of `autorun': Operation not permitted
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90470 in python2.4 (main) "Bittornado Client closes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90471 in Ubuntu "kde extra panel cannot be resize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90472 in Ubuntu "ATI Radeon IGP 320m misconfiguration after installation (text mode) make the system freeze before x load at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90468 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90468
<reclusivemonkey> ryanakca: the "monkey" I was in Edgy where it worked is the same GUID as the monkey I am now in Feisty too (I do a complete reinstall, just backup my old home and copy in anything not .* except the odd bits I choose to pull in (ie clean settings for everything)
<jayteeuk> Evening all. :)
<reclusivemonkey> evening jayteeuk
<ryanakca> hmm... dunno...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90469 in Ubuntu "horrible sound with my Audiophile 24/96" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90469
<Kazz> Hey, have any of you used LDM (kernel driver for reading "windows dynamic disks" - SFS partitions)?  There seems to be a bug with it in Ubuntu, but it's possible that I'm just brain dead after my multi-week battle with my computer. ;)
<Kazz> The main error seems to be here: [17179581.096000]   sda:<3>ldm_parse_privhead(): Expected PRIVHEAD version 2.11, got 2.12. Aborting. - I can give you the other related messages from dmesg if it'd help, but I don't want to flood the channel...
<totopalma> bye bye :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90473 in Ubuntu "gFTP 2.0.18 do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90473
<pochu> confirmed ^ :)
<Kazz> Last chance to let me annoy you with my kernel bug before I leave for a while...any takers? ;)
<Kazz> Alright, I'll try to file a bug report later then I guess.  Happy...bugging. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90477 in firefox (main) "Copy/paste does not work if Firefox is closed down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90474 in fig2ps (universe) "fig2ps depends on tetex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90480 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90475 in banshee (universe) "Get a 'Cannot Import CD' No such file or Directory' error when importing CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90479 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  pdbbrowse.py crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90482 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90481 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in gossip_telepathy_contacts_send_presence()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90485 in openoffice.org-voikko (universe) "Uninstallable, conflicts with oo.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90486 in vbetool (main) "Chrashed when I suspended the computer and opend it again. Dell Latitude D620 Duo2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90488 in scorched3d (universe) "Scorched crashed when edit settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90489 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90490 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90492 in Ubuntu "wireless card ipw3945 not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90492
<jayteeuk> Night all -- I'll be back tomorrow, need to run a linuxfirmwarekit test on my laptop to support Bug 66900
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66900 in linux-source-2.6.20 "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90491 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90491
<bdmurray> pochu: ping
<pochu> bdmurray: pong :)
<pochu> bdmurray: any weird bug?
<pochu> hehe
* pochu is looking for the dictionary xD
<bdmurray> bug 90413
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90413 in balazar "juego balazar se cae al iniciarlo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90413
<bdmurray> pochu: there you go! ;)
<pochu> lol
<pochu> wtf is that?
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> new language :)
<bdmurray> pochu: you are the translator, don't you know?
<pochu> bdmurray: yes, so I'm learning that new language :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> it's harder than C++ :)
<pochu> hehe, there is a balazar game :)
<pochu> I thought he meant bazaar :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90494 in istanbul (universe) "[apport]  istanbul crashed with AttributeError in stop_recording()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90494
<pochu> bdmurray: done :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90495 in rapidsvn (universe) "rapidsvn in feisty is not in section "devel"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90496 in Ubuntu "Something crashed when switching from user to root in -Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90496
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-08
<cowbud> huh i didn't know this was a hug day
<cowbud> hah
* mooey hugs cowbud 
* pochu hugs both cowbud and mooey :)
<cowbud> yay
<mooey> :)
<mooey> two hugs from pochu in one day >_>
<pochu> :D
<pochu> I'm in love xD
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90498 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90498
<pochu> mooey: but not with you ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90499 in gweled (universe) "gweled on Feisty Herd5 plays annoying sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90499
<pochu> hehe
<mooey> :'(
<mooey> probably just as well >_>
<pochu> mooey: unless you're a nice girl :)
<pochu> haha
<mooey> i can be whatever you want me to be
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90497 in Ubuntu "thunderbird "upgrade" today renders application disfunctional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90497
<fernando> loves in bug day
<pochu> heya fernando!
<fernando> s/bug/love/
<pochu> hahaha
<fernando> pochu: hey
<pochu> :D
<fernando> pochu: #ubuntu-love topic == -ChanServ-        Topic: Make more love and more ubuntu!
<pochu> fernando: joining!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90505 in compiz (main) "Problem starting maximized gnome apps if compiz enabled (Ubuntu 7.04, gnome, AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90503 in Ubuntu "Execution of preseeded command failed on Feisty herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90503
<mooey> bdmurray, what should be done with bug 90441? should i leave it as needsinfo and move it to firefox or should it be rejected (reporter can't reproduce, no backtrace)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90441 in Ubuntu "mouse dissepeared" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90507 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::named_slot_map::begin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90509 in gossip (universe) "Gossip does not connect to anything else but jabber.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90509
<bdmurray> mooey: looking
<pochu> mooey: you should move it to firefox, since mozilla-team has their own policies (IMHO)
<TwoPints> i want to report a bug against cups but it's already been reported against sun-java5 should I report it or not?
<bdmurray> TwoPints: what bug is that?
<TwoPints> or more precisely, printing won't work from java apps, wheter its installed from ubuntu debs or from sun tars
<TwoPints> so perhaps the bug should also be reported for cups?
<bdmurray> pochu: I think they would recject it though since there is no crash report and it is not reproducable
<bdmurray> so I'd reject it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90508 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "totem crash while seeking in WM9 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90508
<TwoPints> sorry i wasn't clear. Printing from java apps doesn't work, regardless of whether or not the jvm is installed from ubuntu debs or  from sun packages
<mooey> TwoPints, what is the bug number?
<bdmurray> TwoPints: I meant what is the existing bug number?
<TwoPints> #86970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89687 in udev "[Feisty] udev does not create symlink /dev/pilot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89687
<bdmurray> TwoPints: If you could update the bug saying that it happened for you using ubuntu packages that would be helpful
<pochu> bdmurray: or maybe they will mark it as 'needs info' :)
<TwoPints> the last comment is mine, i shall add to it/edit it to make that clearer
<mooey> i've rejected it now, i'll poke someone from the mozilla team tomorrow to ask what the correct action to take with bugs like that actually is
<mooey> i moved it to firefox too, so they should have been notified of it
<pochu> mooey: right
<TwoPints> actually read it back it looks clear enough (seeing as i mention edgy). i shall leave things alone then
<pochu> guys, I'm going off to bed
* pochu hugs the whole channel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90510 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in change_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90510
<crimsun> ^ should be a dupe.
<XiXaQ> hey people. I think I may have found a bug in edgy, but I need some help with confirming it. What I did, was simply to enter an irc url in firefox, like irc:irc.freenode.net/mytestchannel
<XiXaQ> Firefox popped up a dialog and asked me if I wanted to open the url using xchat-remote and I said yes. Firefox started opening lots of windows, then. That's not good.. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90511 in nethack (universe) "nethack-gnome loads no windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90512 in Ubuntu "crash firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90512
<bddebian> Firefox can do irc: protocol?
<mooey> i think all the mozilla tools respect the protocols defined in gnome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90513 in openoffice.org (main) "weird document recovery attempt of openoffice after fullscreen slideshow with oo presentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90513
<hggdh> bddebian: actually firefox will fire off a predefined irc client to work on it
<bddebian> Ahh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90515 in Ubuntu "prompt to enter integer on x11-common update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90515
<mooey> i wonder, how often do most mirrors pull updates?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90518 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice doesn't use KDE filepicker in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90516 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90517 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode isn't changed when unplugged, etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90519 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90520 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after heavy use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90521 in lgeneral (multiverse) "LGeneral needs data files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90522 in python-xlib (universe) "[SRU/edgy]  python Xlib missing from path of python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90523 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOfficeOrg update crashes on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90524 in Ubuntu "Time-admin's "synchronize now" is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90525 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90526 in Ubuntu "Routine fdisk deactivates swap, changing UUID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90526
<hggdh> anyeasy way of running gnome-panel under valgrind?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90527 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu (Gnome) Splash Screen Has Jagged Edges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90528 in Ubuntu "network monitor applet - cryptic message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90529 in xmms-status-plugin (universe) "feature request: Remove from the gnome taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90530 in dvdauthor (universe) "dvdauthor crashes during k9copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90531 in Ubuntu "read from cache is much slower with feisty than all previous ubuntu versions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90532 in wordpress (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Merge wordpress 2.1.2-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90533 in Ubuntu "Firefox goes nuts when asked to open a IRC URL." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90535 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90536 in compiz (main) "compiz crashes on starup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90536
<Amaranth> anyone know how to make apport-retrace work when the bug contains a 'crash report' file with all the info in it instead of separate files for each?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: apport-retrace -o retrace.crash -v -d _file_.bin 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: something along those lines :)
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: make sure you download the file and run that command locally
<Amaranth> -d isn't documented
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: -d is to download the -dbgsym packages
<gnomefreak> dont need it for feisty retraces done on report but i still use it for local retraces
* gnomefreak does maybe 20+ retraces a day :(
<Amaranth> no such option -d
<gnomefreak> some good some not so good
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: what version of apport?
<gnomefreak> 0.63?
<Amaranth> 0.63
<Amaranth> 0.64 added it?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: than apport-retrace would run it for you
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: 0.63 was first version to add apport-retrace a s a package
<gnomefreak> as a package
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace (package) dropped the -d and -C flags
<gnomefreak> they are done for you now
<Amaranth> nice
<Amaranth> what was -C?
<gnomefreak> i think its to save the -dbgsym in cache
<gnomefreak> but i dont remember
<gnomefreak> i never used it
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can find it in my edgy chroot real fast
<gnomefreak> Directory to use for caching downloaded .ddebs. If not given, a temporary directory is used.
<gnomefreak>  -C DIR, --cache-dir=DIR
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> thanks
* Amaranth cries at his slow internet
<gnomefreak> pitti posted info on the devel list about the new apport restructure in .63
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> night ;)
<Amaranth> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90538 in firestarter (universe) "firestarer update failed upgrading from ubunto 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90539 in Ubuntu "Low battery signal not accurate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90540 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90541 in Ubuntu "the default desription for *.tar.bz, *.tbz, and *.tar.bz2 is in French" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90542 in control-center (main) "Window Preferences dialog misses an option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90543 in openoffice.org (main) "Fiesty OpenOffice Impress crashes upon starting SLIDESHOW" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90546 in debmirror (universe) "debmirror fails to properly check Release(.gpg)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90547 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in requiredDownload()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90548 in smb4k (universe) "smb4k in feisty hangs during session startup, waiting for DCop response" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90549 in amarok (main) "Seeking in Amarok using mousewheel rewinds to start of song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90550 in firefox (main) "[Edgy] -Firefox crashes to desktop when attempting to create a new blog on MySpace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90551 in fbset (main) "package contains bizarre directory /usr/{share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90552 in Ubuntu "Proposal to Change Download Descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90554 in ircd-irc2 (universe) "ircd-irc2 hangs boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90555 in Ubuntu "No boarders on windows in 3D mode." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90556 in devhelp (main) "libdevhelp-1-0: Depends: devhelp-common (=0.13-1ubuntu1) but 0.13-2ubuntu1 is to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90557 in hdparm (main) "security options unsupported by hdparm init.d script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90558 in Ubuntu "Boot of Desktop 6.10 (Edgy Eft) installer hangs on i845" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90559 in hdparm (main) "hdparm init.d script error for CD drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90560 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "SD Card Breaks Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90562 in compiz (main) "Places child windows on the incorrect workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90563 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90564 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with SIGSEGV in PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90565 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90566 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90566
<macogw> launchpad really really really needs to stop timing out
<macogw> what importance should bug 76058 be marked?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76058 in k3b "Feisty:  Creating CD with k3b from .ISO file fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76058
<macogw> which is an inaccurate description given that its "burning any cds with any app fails" realistically
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90567 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90567
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> is that spam as the last comment in 76058?
<crimsun> macogw: does sudo cdrecord ... work?
<crimsun> I vaguely remember those symptoms when trying kubuntu feisty, but I don't use a gui to burn things and thus likely sidestepped it
<yuriy> there's another bug that screws up burning for some people, bug 75753. looks different though
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75753 in udev "Wrong group for IDE cdrom/cdwriter/dvd devices" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75753
<yuriy> macogw: edit teh description
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90568 in dasher (universe) "[apport]  dasher crashed with SIGSEGV in dasher_app_settings_get_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90570 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV after removal of creative audigy 2 zs notebook pcmcia soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90571 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "regression: blank screen on hp nw8240 after last xorg driver update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90572 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90572
<dholbach> good morning
<yuriy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey yuriy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90577 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes during form entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90575 in ubiquity (main) "install crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90576 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90579 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90580 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Crash while away from computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90581 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "XML Parse Error on Sending Email. 1.5.0.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90582 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90583 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on opening pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90584 in Ubuntu "Screen saver distorting display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90586 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGILL in visual_cpu_initialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90586
<jayteeuk> Morning all.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90587 in Ubuntu "Graphics very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90588 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90589 in gaim (main) "When startup (from session saving) didn't connect (even if connect this account at startup is checked)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90590 in update-manager (main) "Unknown at this time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90591 in gimmie (universe) "UVF: gimmie 0.2.1 -> 0.2.4" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90592 in diveintopython (main) "upgrade using cd from 6.10 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90593 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90594 in libxklavier (main) "UVF exception 3.0 to 3.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90595 in discover-data (main) "sync a new version from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90596 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90596
<afflux> for bugs in the sound-juicer window called "Edit GNOME Audio Profiles", report them to sound-juicer or is this from another package?
<mooey> afflux, i think gnome-media is the right package
<afflux> alright.
<afflux> thank you
<mooey> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90598 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90597 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please disable CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90599 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90600 in Ubuntu "Wireless card based on RealTek 8185 works with Ubuntu 6.10 but doeasn't work with v7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90602 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed when I changed interface from wxWidgets to scins 2 and tryed to enlarge bass in equalizer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90603 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed when I changed interface from wxWidgets to scins 2 and tryed to enlarge bass in equalizer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90604 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[r300]  ati driver unuasble slow (full cpu usage just for drawing gtk apps)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90605 in rawstudio (universe) "[apport]  rawstudio crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90606 in apt (main) "apt should (optionally) delete cached debs once installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90601 in gnome-media (main) "I need to close "edit gnome audio profiles" before I can edit profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90607 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "screen completely garbled with ati open source driver when doing ctrl+alt+f1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90608 in klamav (universe) "[FEISTY SYNC]  please sync klamav 0.38-1.1 from debian unstable " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90609 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie crashed when run from the command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90610 in base-installer (main) "Herd 5 fails to install from CD - kernel problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90611 in acm (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync acm 5.0-23.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90612 in fvwm1 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync fvwm1 1.24r-51.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90614 in glide (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync glide 2002.04.10-14 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90616 in ibwebadmin (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync ibwebadmin (0.98-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90615 in libcgicc (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libcgicc (3.2.3-3.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90617 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90618 in asterisk-chan-capi (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync asterisk-chan-capi (0.7.1-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90619 in gforge (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync gforge (4.5.14-22) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90620 in dpkg (main) "update-alternatives does not always create alternatives correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90621 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90621
<thekorn> dholbach: i pushed the changes to fix bug 90585 to the branches, do i have to change the status of the bug to "fix committed" or "fix released"?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90585 in bughelper "adjust bug summary output of bugnumbers" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90585
<dholbach> thekorn: it's an upstream bug atm, right?
<thekorn> yes
<dholbach> then it's released
<thekorn> ok thanks
<dholbach> for upstream we have this 'definition': "released = committed in bugsquad.main"; "commited = fix available (somewhere)"
<dholbach> for ubuntu it's "released = package with fix uploaded" and "commited = fix available upstream"
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<xenalise> Heya... This sounds a bit silly, but how do I apply the patch for ubuntu bug #64615?
<thekorn> ok, thanks dholbach
<xenalise> Since I get errors doing a dist-upgrade on my vps
<dholbach> super
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90622 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Maps disappearing when zooming in on google earth" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90622
<macogw> yuriy, regarding bug 76058 : no, sudo cdrecord doesnt work (but thanks for telling me how to do it in the CLI)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76058 in k3b "Feisty:  Creating CDs fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76058
<peppe84> If I open a folder containet much .svg files, nautilus crash
<Hobbsee> macogw: i thought that got fixed.
<Hobbsee> oh, that's a different one
<xenalise> Can anyone help? :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90624 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird doesnt warn you during/after updates to restart app." [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90624
<Hobbsee> bug 64615
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64615 in courier-authlib "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64615
<xenalise> I've looked at that
<xenalise> There was a .diff patch, but I dunno where to apply it to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90623 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex() (dup-of: 79062)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90623
<xenalise> Theres no "dpkgpm.cc" file on the vps at all (or dpkgpm.c either)
<Hobbsee> no, it's in apt
<Hobbsee> mvo: what's the status of https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64615 in courier-authlib "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> mvo: it appears to be assigned to you
<mvo> Hobbsee: let me check
<mvo> Hobbsee: this needs a sru for courier-authdaemon, see https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615/comments/15
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64615 in courier-authlib "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> mvo: indeed.
* Hobbsee kicks the beta
<xenalise> :|
<xenalise> a sru? O_o
<Hobbsee> !sru
<mvo> Hobbsee: I can try to get around it, but help would certainly be appreciated
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
* mvo pas ubotu
<mvo> pats
<Hobbsee> oh yes, right, i see.  so it's not just apt.
<Hobbsee> meh.
* Hobbsee avoids SRU's like the plague
<somerville32> SRUs are fun :)
<mvo> Hobbsee: the package is broken, it just triggers a bug in apt along the way :)
<xenalise> I'm not gonna have to reinstall ubuntu-server am I? :S
<somerville32> Don't let Hobbsee fool you.
<mvo> sru-verification even more so
<Hobbsee> mvo: hehe
<Hobbsee> mvo: sounds like somerville32's offering to do the SRU
<somerville32> lol
* Hobbsee has to be up again in 4 hours.  damn.
<somerville32> I... can't help you right now.
<mvo> xenalise: you are bitten by the bug?
* somerville32 is in the hospital.
<xenalise> mvo: Yes, I can't upgrade properly on my vps
<xenalise> I get errors during install/upgrade of courier-authdaemon... Something about "  what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid"
<xenalise> :S
<Hobbsee> somerville32: you're on irc, no?  :P
<somerville32> Hobbsee: Oui.
<somerville32> :)
<xenalise> and reinstalling would be a *major* pain since I've already setup a new ircd with users on it :S
<somerville32> Hobbsee: I need to get a live cd though -
<somerville32> I'm currently using Windows 2000 Pro
<Hobbsee> ugh
<mvo> xenalise: try the hint in https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615/comments/10
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64615 in courier-authlib "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mvo> xenalise: reinstall should really not be required
<xenalise> Gah... I need to register to view that commend :|
<mvo> xenalise: sorry, remove the "beta" from the url
<mvo> then it should work
<xenalise> Oki :)
<Hobbsee> mvo: i keep meaning to file a bug about that
<Hobbsee> the beta. bit that should redirect to the normal LP
<mvo> Hobbsee: please do, people keep complaining to me that I give out beta urls, but hey, thats what I have in my browser
<Hobbsee> if one doesnt have a login
<mvo> Hobbsee: exactly
<Hobbsee> mvo: i've put it in my reply of feedback to mpt, but havent looked further
<xenalise> Oh! YAY! It got past the problem
* Hobbsee --> bed.  for real.
<xenalise> Thanks! *hugs*
* gpocentek hugs mvo 
<gpocentek> mvo: pbuilder with gdebi just rocks
<mvo> xenalise: great, sorry for the trouble in the first place
<mvo> gpocentek: I'm very happy to hear that!
<xenalise> mvo: Every moment of pleasure has to have an equal moment of pain ;)
<mvo> lol
<somerville32> gpocentek: How goes Xubuntu?
<xenalise> I just seemed to have collected those moments up instead of letting them be :P
<gpocentek> somerville32: hello, it goes slowly, but it goes
<somerville32> gpocentek: Sorry I haven't been around. I'm still in the hospital :(
<gpocentek> somerville32: no worries, I hope that things are getting better for you
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<somerville32> Hopefully I'll be back on my feet soon and we can feisty+1 rock even more then feisty does.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90625 in synaptic (main) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90626 in Ubuntu "In Vaio laptops Memory Stick Reader led is always on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90627 in knutclient (universe) "[UVF Exception Report]  knutlient 0.9.3-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90630 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_index_add_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90629 in gedit (main) "gedit doesn't properly import the clipboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90629
<mvo> OOPS-432BC619
* mvo vaguely remembers that one of the bug bots understands about oops
<dholbach> in #launchpad I think
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90631 in imwheel (universe) "imwheel causes heavy load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90631
<seb128> mvo: that's a OOPS-432BC619
<seb128> bah, doesn't for with yours
<seb128> mvo: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/432BC619
<seb128> doesn't work
<lemsx1> there seems to be a bug in Feisty when using synergy as a client. anybody has an idea? i'm not sure where should I file the bug under
<lemsx1> perhaps synergy and let its maintainer sort it out?
<hggdh> anyone experiencing timeouts on launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90633 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90633
<pochu> heya!
<somerville32> heya
<hggdh> buenas, pochu
<pochu> hggdh: hola :)
<hggdh> pochu: ola
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90634 in libmtp (main) "File conflicts libmtp2, libmtp5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90634
<qense> Can I ask you a question?
<dholbach> sure
<qense> I think bug 89632 isn't a bug in xorg but in nvidia-glx, or maybe it's the computers fault. What should I do?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89632 in xorg "moving windows jumps xorg cpu usage + fan" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89632
<dholbach> I'd probably ask him to use 'nv' and see how it works there
<qense> I did, and he sais it works better, but he used  lower resolution
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90635 in Ubuntu "keyboard repeat ceases to function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90635
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> I'm no expert there, sorry.
<qense> Nor I'm.
<pochu> qense: you can try in #ubuntu-x
<qense> okay, I'll ask there.
<qense> thank you
<qense> be
<bddebian> Boo
<mooey> lemsx1, if you are unsure file it under synergy and then paste the bug number here. somebody with more experience will move it if nessecary.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90636 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice fonts aren't blurry enough" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90638 in Ubuntu "problem with playing 'm4v' files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90639 in xrdb (main) "Just restarted X server and it didn't restart, resorted to startx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90641 in gnome-session (main) "gnome logs out automatically after inactivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90644 in kdebluetooth (main) "File conflicts qobex, qobex-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90644
<bdmurray> dholbach: bughelper doesn't return a useful message when lp is down
<bdmurray> I'd submit a bug about it but . . .
<dholbach> bdmurray: discussing it this minute with pitti
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, cool
<pochu> bdmurray: hehe
<pochu> dholbach: there is also a report requesting proxy support
* pochu knows nothing about that :)
<dholbach> pochu: I know
<dholbach> you're welcome to send patches
<pochu> dholbach: tell that to the reporter :)
<dholbach> pochu: which bug# is that?
<pochu> dholbach: hehehe
<pochu> maybe I can find it in my inbox :)
<pochu> dholbach: 90084
<pochu> though LP is still offline :)
<pochu> :(
<dholbach> pochu:      urllib.urlopen(some_url, proxies={'http:', os.getenv("HTTP_PROXY")})     should do something like it
<pochu> heya thekorn
<thekorn> hey pochu!
<dholbach> does anybody of you use a proxy and can test it?
<jayteeuk> Is lp beta down at the moment?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> jayteeuk: ^
<jayteeuk> OK ta.
<pochu> jayteeuk: even non-beta
<jayteeuk> Wasn't sure if both were down or just non-beta.
<cypher1> dholbach, i think the proxy problem has to do with https
<cypher1> dholbach, rather than http
<dholbach> cypher1: we could pass    'https:', os.getenv("HTTPS_PROXY")    too
<cypher1> dholbach, i tried somethings similar but did not work
<dholbach> oh, hm
<cypher1> dholbach, the urllib seems to recognize the global environment
<dholbach> at least we should probably use that as a starting point for 0.2
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> so no need to mess with getenv
<cypher1> dholbach, but some problem with https i think
<pochu> jayteeuk: erh, LP non-beta seems to be online
<pochu> sorry
<cypher1> dholbach, i can proxy for http URLS
<pochu> even beta :)
<jayteeuk> Excellent thanks. :)
<cypher1> dholbach, i had been checking on it when i got time
<jayteeuk> Yep, it's back for me now.
<pochu> bug 90084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90084 in bughelper "proxy support for bugsquad tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90084
<dholbach> does anybody know how I can get the http result code from urllib?
<cypher1> dholbach, can a python installation without support for ssl can cause bug 90084 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90084 in bughelper "proxy support for bugsquad tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90084
<dholbach> cypher1: i doubt there's a python installation without ssl
<cypher1> dholbach, ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90649 in adept (main) "Auto Update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90650 in epiphany-browser (main) "Reports wrong error if proxy is down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90650
<jayteeuk> Hometime. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90653 in compiz (main) "Odd behavior of the konqueror address bar while running compiz." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90653
<dholbach> cypher1, pochu, thekorn, bdmurray: bug 90654
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90654 in bughelper "learn to deal with Launchpad being down/inaccessible/timing out" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90654
<pochu> looking
<pochu> if LP doesn't time out :)
<cypher1> dholbach, is it possible to view the code online from your branch ?
<dholbach> cypher1: nope, sorry
<pochu> dholbach: don't you have a patch? :)
<cypher1> dholbach, i have seen many bad exits from bug tools .. like hostname to ip resolution etc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90652 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "custom reply headers cause Thunderbird to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90655 in Ubuntu "Launchpad prompts once for new tags, accepts all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90655
<cypher1> like failure in hostname to ip resolution etc :)
<pochu> dholbach: doesn't matter
<dholbach> cypher1: yeah
<dholbach> cypher1: we can always extend the function
<cypher1> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> have a nice evening - i'm off for today
<pochu> night :)
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> good evening!
<cypher1> dholbach, good night !
<pochu> hehe
<dholbach> bye pochu, cypher1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90656 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox writes unreadable id3tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90657 in udev "[Feisty]  scsi subsystem udev events are broken, leaves system with lvm/raid unbootable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90658 in beryl-settings (universe) "Beryl-Settings crashed when using set window attribs by various criteria" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90659 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in outputDeviceForWindow()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90660 in qemu (universe) "[apport]  qemu-i386 crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90661 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "feisty crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90663 in rhythmbox (main) "[feisty]  Add xspf playlist support in rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90665 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90666 in Ubuntu "New DVD Burner not appearing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90667 in rhythmbox (main) "[feisty]  Save playlist dialog - format selection combo is very large" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90668 in language-support-lt (main) "language-support-lt should depend on aspell-lt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90669 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90669
<qense> I think bug 90659 is a duplicate of another, but I can't find it anymore. Does anybody know if it is realy a duplicate?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90659 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in outputDeviceForWindow()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90659
<bdmurray> qense: did you try searching for bugs with apport in them?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=apport&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<qense> the bug wich described the same problem wasn't an apport bug
<bdmurray> ah, okay then
<qense> It was one with a screenshot
<qense> I found a lot op duplicates, one has also a duplicate.
<Vytas> i marked bug 90665 and bug 90669 duplicates, seems some mistake
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90665 in gnome-terminal "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (dup-of: 90669)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90665
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90669 in gnome-terminal "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90669
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90669 in gnome-terminal "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90671 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie crashes which SIGSEGV in /lib/libc.so.6 after select Gmail account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90671
<qense> I marked three duplicates, but I think there are more duplicates.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90672 in pymol (universe) "pymol package tries to invoke non-existant python2.4.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90674 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-recorder crashed pushing the record button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90676 in rhythmbox (main) "Missing dependency on libsoup version 2.2.99 or greater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90675 in gaim (main) "GAIM Crashed, after been minimized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90677 in pulseaudio (main) "[apport]  gconf-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in __PRETTY_FUNCTION__.10297()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90678 in linuxtv-dvb-apps (universe) "'dvbnet -help' and 'dvbnet --help' segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90681 in dhcp3 (main) "resolv.conf overwritten using VPN/PPP etc..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90682 in gpixpod (universe) "[apport]  gpixpod.py crashed with UnboundLocalError in HALdetect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90684 in sysvinit (main) "/tmp directories are not removed on boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90683 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90685 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90686 in ontv (universe) "python-cElementTree dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90687 in hotkey-setup (main) "does not recognize multimedia keys on Acer Aspire 5630" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90688 in xorg (universe) "disable composite in fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90689 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Oops while booting herd5 livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90690 in asterisk (universe) "[UVF]  Asterisk 1.2.16 released" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90691 in bash (main) "shutdown -h now  fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90692 in kde-pwmanager (universe) "pwmanager does not load after fiesty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90693 in nis (main) "ypbind won't start on Feisty (without -no-dbus)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90694 in Ubuntu "data loss in vfat partition and numerous fsck###.rec file generation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90696 in kdebase (main) "killing kdm hands kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90697 in pulseaudio (main) "can't change the volume of very short sound samples" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90698 in openoffice.org (main) "[crash]  Update OOo2 config file incompatibility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90699 in kdeaccessibility (main) "AutoClick disturbs strokes feature " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90700 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed in background?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90701 in kdepim (main) "applying filter on kontact and it crahes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90705 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90706 in kshutdown (universe) "Live CD Does Not Eject at Shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90703 in Ubuntu "installtion failed - ubuntu 0407" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90704 in xemacs21 (universe) "xemacs21-gnome-mule fails to start with Gdk-CRITICAL: (gdk_window_get_visual) assertion failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90707 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_is_container()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90708 in Ubuntu "In Fiesty sonypi module is initialised without support for fn keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90709 in lshw (main) "lshw uses deprecated PCMCIA ioctl interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90710 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythcommflag crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90712 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed while preparing disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90714 in pbuilder (main) "[pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi]  b-d resolving fails (problem with virtual packages?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90715 in Ubuntu "cannot install 7.04-herd5 (sata problems)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90715
<mrpouit> Fujitsu: oops, sorry for pymol bug. I didn't see it was a duplicate of an existing bug, since it has been marked as "Fix released" (and so doesn't appear on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymol/+bugs). So, don't take care of my debdiff ;)
<Fujitsu> mrpouit: That is a bit of a flaw in Malone, if you don't know that it's been fixed in the dev version. I'm not sure how to improve that case, though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90716 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV while dragging application to another desktop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90716
<mrpouit> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90719 in Ubuntu "I cant watch xawtv by my webcam Labtec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90720 in libpam-foreground (main) "Undefined symbol in pam_foreground.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90718 in Ubuntu "Dell 3100cn printer support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90717 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashes when open file and directory are moved or deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90721 in devscripts (main) "devscripts package should Suggests bzr instead of bazaar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90722 in restricted-manager (universe) "'manager' is not capitalised in the menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90723 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please include bluebird firmware for dvb-usb devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90724 in Ubuntu "March 8 2007 updates caused EPSOn CX6400 to not be recognised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90726 in terminatorx (universe) "Feisty: [apport]  terminatorX crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90727 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90728 in Ubuntu ""Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.6.4" in the upper right corner shows always "no network connection" but I have one!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90729 in Ubuntu "Couldn't unmount fuseiso mounts with Disk Mounter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90731 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90732 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiffbackup (through keep) crashed during restore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90732
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90730 in ubiquity (main) "crash while installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90730
<jayteeuk> Night all!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90734 in zaptel (universe) "Confusion about location of zaptel devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90735 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "2.6.17-11 kernel killed usb keyboard and mouse " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90737 in totem (main) "gstreamer-ffmpeg recommended but can't play indeo 5 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90739 in Ubuntu "switch user, then terminate session: system hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90739
<bdmurray> ash211: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90740 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator corruption after resume from sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90741 in tex4ht "tex4ht doesn't work proper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90742 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5 on resume from suspend." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90743 in beryl-manager (universe) "gnome crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90743
<pochu> rejecting ^ :)
<pochu> hmm... looks like it isn't a beryl bug
<pochu> dunno what to do :(
<dsas> weird that the problem is with gnome-panel and the binary package is beryl-manager.
<dsas> is beryl-manager a panel applet perhaps?
* bdmurray notices pochu is around and looks for strange language bugs
* pochu runs! :-)
<bdmurray> heh
<pochu> but bdmurray is faster :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90748 in Ubuntu "more than 8 CPUs do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90748
<pochu> I want that PC!!! ^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90745 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-manager printer not working after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90746 in compiz-extra (main) "Snow plugin has default path with /usr/local for the texture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90747 in eclipse (universe) "[apport]  eclipse crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90747
<bdmurray> yeah, I need a system to test that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90744 in Ubuntu "CPU Speed step broken in Feisty H5 with Intel Dothan 1.8ghz centrino cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90744
<bdmurray> pochu: I can't find anything you'll need the dictionary for. :(
<pochu> :-(
<bdmurray> ah, maybe if I write a clue file with help and thanks in different languages
<pochu> bdmurray: hehe, that would be interesting
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90749 in Ubuntu "Deluge 0.5 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90749
<ash211> hey bdmurray
<pochu> bdmurray: but for which package?
<pochu> maybe for the ubuntu bugs :)
<pochu> hehe
<lifeless> bdmurray: do we have clues that big ?
<bdmurray> I have a clue file I use with a url for bugs w/o a package
<pochu> bdmurray: then upload it to bughelper-data :)
<bdmurray> pochu: it's very vague
<bdmurray> _very_ _very_
<pochu> bdmurray: then improve it! :p
<pochu> hehe
<bdmurray> pochu: where are your clue files?
<pochu> bdmurray: mines?
<pochu> bdmurray: or bughelper ones?
<bdmurray> the clue files you have added to bughelper . . .
<bdmurray> feel free to throw something at me
<pochu> bdmurray: hehe, I have added noone
<pochu> because I have created noone :)
<bdmurray> It's kind of funny that there is so much bughelper development but so few clue files shared
<pochu> bdmurray: yep :(
<pochu> so we are planning a Clue Day :-D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90750 in example-content (main) "wording in oo-about-these-files.odt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90750
<bdmurray> Yeah, "Get a Clue Day"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90751 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.2.r3 crashes at start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90752 in linuxtv-dvb-apps (universe) "DVB - Guard interval changes for Channel Seven Australia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90752
<mooey> bdmurray, i've confirmed bug 90686 because it has the wrong deps. what should i do to get a motu to notice it? :}
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90686 in ontv "python-cElementTree dependency" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90686
<pochu> mooey: you can fix it, upload a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors :)
<bdmurray> tag it packaging
<mooey> pochu, i could, but i have many bugs that i should reply to and i am on holiday for a week from tomorrow, so i need to prioritise. it would take me _hours_ to write a simple patch like that. i cant get my head around packaging and patching and source packages blah blah
<pochu> mooey: hehe :)
<mooey> bdmurray, is that all? no need to subscribe any team to the bug?
<pochu> mooey: you didn't need to explain it to me :) just kidding ;)
<bdmurray> don't think so, tomorrow is universe hug day too
<bdmurray> or I guess it is today technically in UTC
<lifeless> now is tomrrow
<mooey> pochu, i know :-) i need to learn to do it. every time i try to produce a patch for a package i get so frustrated after many hours that i give up :P i need to learn, just not now heh
<jjesse> lifeless: depending on where you live :)
<pochu> mooey: hehe, that's exactly what happened to me :)
<bdmurray> lifeless lives in the future
<mooey> bdmurray, ok, thanks. if its untouched when i get back i'll attempt to write a patch :-)
<pochu> bdmurray: yeah, hug day here! :)
<pochu> but I'm going off to bed
<pochu> 2.15 :(
<bdmurray> mooey: have a good holiday
<mooey> good night, pochu
<pochu> night mooey :)
<mooey> bdmurray, thanks :-)
<pochu> yes, and good holidays!
<pochu> hehe
<mooey> thanks
<pochu> good night folks!
<jjesse> night popey
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> nigh pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90753 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90754 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crystal small hangs program when second menubar present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90755 in pan (main) "Pan crash upon deleting server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90756 in control-center (main) "Glib threading init problem in gome-sound-properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90756
<mooey> so many bugs, so little time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90757 in libxcb (main) "Patch in libxcb1-1.0-1.1ubuntu1 not applied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90757
<crimsun> err, oops
<crimsun> fixing #90757.
<crimsun> [missing debian/patches/series ] 
<gnomefreak> where is the wiki on doing bugs from email?
<gnomefreak> its late here doing was best word i could think of
<dsas> gnomefreak: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> ah i thought it was wiki :(
<dsas> gnomefreak: it is a wiki,
<dsas> gnomefreak: or it is locked down or something?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90760 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90761 in xmms-status-plugin (universe) "Bugs with xmms-status-plugin's yellow banner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90762 in firefox (main) "Firefix crashes when accessing external app." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90763 in update-manager (main) "Could not upgrade "kubuntu-desktop"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90764 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90765 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "After dist-upgrade from edgy, feisty doesn't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90766 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with KeyError in update_tab_usb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90766
<hggdh> bdmurray: how can we get NTP updated to version 4.2.4?
<bdmurray> hggdh: request a sync
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm looking for the wiki page
<hggdh> bdmurray: k, thanks. Care to have a look at one bug?
<hggdh> bug 90267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90267 in network-manager "ntp starts before the network is up in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90267
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<ajmitch> ntp would first need an upstream version freeze exception
<hggdh> ajmitch: hum. I think we have a problem (yet one more) in regards to network-manager
<hggdh> bdmurray: thanks again. Reading thru it.
<mdz> a sync from Debian won't get you version 4.2.4; that's not in Debian yet
<mdz> it hasn't been packaged
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> then, probably no real solution to the issue
<hggdh> here's the deal: NTP is started early in boot, after network is primed
<ajmitch> hello mdz
* Hobbsee waves
<mdz> good evening folks
<hggdh> but, for machines running under n-am control, no interface is available, and ntp will not work
<jjesse> good evening mdz
<mdz> hggdh: n-m ought to run the if-up.d scripts when it brings up an interface
<mdz> I'm not sure whether it does, but that seems like a good solution
<mdz> yes, it seems to do that already
<mdz> hggdh: how did you verify that it isn't working?
<hggdh> mdz: looking at the ntp entries under daemon.log
<hggdh> bug 90267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90267 in network-manager "ntp starts before the network is up in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90267
<mdz> hggdh: it could very well fail to start up at boot, but when the network interface is brought up later, /etc/init.d/ntp restart should be run
<mdz> so those errors aren't fatal
<mdz> hah. the script is crippled by default
<hggdh> mdz: thanks. Now it is easier: all I have to do is find with the user (and on my laptop) why ntp restart was not issued
<mdz> mizar:[/etc/network/if-up.d]  cat ntp
<mdz> #!/bin/sh
<mdz> # remove (or comment out) the next line if your network addresses change
<mdz> exit 0
<mdz> hggdh: that's why ^^^
<hggdh> mdz: ah
<hggdh> :-)
<mdz> hggdh: try uncommenting that and see if it fixes things for you
<hggdh> mdz: will do, and I guess it will work. But... we go back to n-am: if n-am is going to take care of most users, then this script should be active by default, not the other way around...
<hggdh> and I insist in typing n - a am. Darn!
<mdz> hggdh: the first step is to test it; we only think about enabling it by default if it _works_ :-)
<hggdh> mdz: indeed
<hggdh> mdz: nope, does not seem to  trigger /etc/network/ifup,d/ntp -- but ntpdate is triggered, and (of course) fails
<hggdh> mdz: will look into it more carefully
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90768 in cuyo (universe) "doesn't have a desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90769 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "[apport]  qalculate-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90772 in gnomesword (universe) "[apport]  gnomesword2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90771 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend to ram very slow and not reliable on Toshiba U200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90774 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Pre-release kernels should have more debugging options enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90773 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90776 in nautilus-sendto (main) "[apport]  nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90775 in Ubuntu "sound does not play after headphones removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90775
<bdmurray> ash211: ping
<ash211> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> I ran across this old audio bug that I thought you might know something about.
<ash211> which one?
<bdmurray> bug 45786 it's basically about choosing default sound cards
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45786 in Ubuntu "Default sound card selected incorrectly on boot" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45786
<bdmurray> That was redundant. ;)
<ash211> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90777 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes whenattempting to switch between tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90777
<ash211> well the truth is that i don't actually know that much about sound bugs
<ash211> I basically just ask people to provide the stuff from the debugging audio wiki page
<bdmurray> Okay.  Are you on the audio team?
<ash211> daniel chen does the heavy lifting
<ash211> yes, I am
<bdmurray> Okay, cool.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't confused about who's who.
<ash211> brian murray also gets into the guts of things
<bdmurray> ash211: would subscribing ubuntu audio be enough?
<bdmurray> to get Daniel's attention.
<bdmurray> btw, I am brian murray. ;)
<ash211> oh, that'd make sense!
<ash211> bd_murray_
<ash211> i'd just assign to alsa-source
<ash211> i think he goes through those bugs pretty regularly
<bdmurray> cool
<ash211> so what do you work on with audio then?
<bdmurray> hrm, nothing that specific I just try to get bugs to the right people and make sure there is enough information for the developers
<ash211> I thought I'd seen your name roll by in feisty changes with kernel stuff too
<bdmurray> Nah, not yet.  Maybe Feisty+1. ;)
<ash211> oh, ok
<ash211> that wouldn't be the first time I'm mistaken about something, though!
<bdmurray> feisty changes is a busy list to keep track of
<ash211> I'm subscribed to the RSS feed in Akregator
<ash211> it's a lot easier to just hit the right arrow than mess with email :)
<bdmurray> heh, but I have _all_ the e-mails
<bdmurray> and can quickly check that I only show up in 2 of them
<ash211> looking back, I see I was thinking Ben Collins
<ash211> ehh, there's too many people working on Ubuntu to keep up with things!
* ajmitch has hardly starred on feisty-changes lately :)
<ash211> I don't think I've ever even sidelined for it!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90778 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90780 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed when I clicked the back button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90782 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90781 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90781
<crimsun> bdmurray: adding to my bug pile, I see :)
<bdmurray> crimsun: not too much I hope
<crimsun> :)
<bdmurray> Is there anything more I can do to help troubleshooting the issues?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90783 in evolution (main) "Failed to append to mbox:/home/sammh/.evolution/mail/local#Sent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90784 in quicksynergy (universe) "quicksynergy crash on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90784
<crimsun> bdmurray: which issues? audio ones generally, or...?
<bdmurray> audio ones generally, I've seen a few regarding "headphone sense"
<crimsun> bdmurray: that really depends on the Ubuntu release
<crimsun> bdmurray: I'll be holding an ubuntu-audio team meeting next week (open to the public, of course) to go over such issues. The issue for hp jack sense is that there are inevitable regressions from Dapper/Edgy -> Feisty due to source code being dropped that hasn't been remerged yet. Toby and I are working through that.
<crimsun> bdmurray: the above is in reference to hp jack sense for AC'97-based codecs. You can distinguish those in an ``lspci -vn'' output by their 0401 class/ID.
<crimsun> bdmurray: OTOH, for HDA-based codecs (identifiable by 0403 class/ID), it's more complicated. HDA support is in great flux currently. The best thing to do for AC'97-based hp jack sense issues is to tag them "AC'97 jack sense", and the HDA ones, "HDA jack sense".
<bdmurray> crimsun: okay, maybe e-mail the bugsquad about the meeting if the content is relevant
<crimsun> sure, when I hear back from a couple more members of ubuntu-audio, I'll be able to set a meeting time and announce it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90785 in ubiquity (main) "Crash at end of installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90786 in Ubuntu "Printing problem with feisty (cups/hp1100)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90787 in ktorrent (main) "UVFe: KTorrent 2.1.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90788 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager has incorrect translate strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90790 in clamtk (universe) "(feisty) ClamTK ver. 2.8 and 2.9 complains that it can not find ClamAV 0.90.1virus definitions " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90792 in beagle (main) "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90792
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> hey seb128
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
<thekorn> are you working on bug 90654
<dholbach> thekorn: super
<dholbach> :-D
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY UNIVERSE
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<seb128> hi dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn: about urllib2: we can certainly use and try that for 0.2 - we shouldn't change that for 0.1 though
<dholbach> thekorn: what do you think?
<thekorn> dholbach: that true, but i dont know how to handle errors in urllib.
<thekorn> dholbach: im working on a urllib2 version right now, it works fine so far, get alot of 503 errors from launchpad :-)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach> it's a good time for implementing that feature :)
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe we can only implement it as good as we can for 0.1 :)
<thekorn> dholbach: sounds good
<jayteeuk> Morning all.
<thekorn> dholbach: btw: when will beta.launchpad.net be released? Is there alot of difference in the HTML-code, do we have to change our RegEx?
<dholbach> good question, I don't know
<dholbach> maybe we should ask in one of the next launchpad meetings
<dholbach> or ask on launchpad-users@ and bughelper@
<dholbach> at some stage we should use htmllib or parse the html in libxml and use xpath - I find that way easier :)
<dholbach> and more comprehensible :)
<thekorn> indeed it is!
<dholbach> so we have a lot of interesting 0.2 goals :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: "when it's ready"
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: when beta launchpad gets released
<dholbach> right :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: voted for kde4 yet?
<dholbach> doing so atm
<Hobbsee> ah
<dholbach> done
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you are aware that if it doesnt go into the archives, it'll just go on kubuntu.org anyway?
<dholbach> that's irrelevant to my decision - I have no control over third party repositories
<dholbach> I think you'll maybe like my decision
<seb128> what vote?
<Hobbsee> seb128: a general UVFe for kde4 packages - both new and updated, from the kubuntu devs
<seb128> ah ok
<Hobbsee> (into universe)
<seb128> that's late to get crack like that, no?
<dholbach> it's the unstable new development branch
<dholbach> "technology preview"
<seb128> zillions of new kubuntu bugs when they don't cope with the ones they already have
<dholbach> point
<Hobbsee> seb128: the point is for people not to file bugs on it - it's an out of date snapshot - it's only so that people can run kubuntu and develop for kde4 at the same time (when they freeze libs)
<jayteeuk> Reboot required... brb.
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's not really going to be *terribly* useful before the library, etc freeze, but after that...
<seb128> Hobbsee: you can't package something and ask people to not file bugs then
<seb128> that's like "Ubuntu has no quality, we upload crack and doesn't care about what breaks then"
<Hobbsee> seb128: i realise that.
<Hobbsee> more along the lines of "this is only a snapshot, please file bugs upstream, they may have already been fixed in svn"
* Hobbsee shrugs
<seb128> that's about the same
<seb128> you ship things without taking responsability for them
<Hobbsee> true
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll upload a package with your fix in a bit
<dholbach> thekorn: I can't push it to LP yet, though
<dholbach> (just packaging changes, though)
<thekorn> nice dholbach!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90794 in mythtv (multiverse) "trying to import iconmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90794
<dholbach> thekorn: LP is back online again :-D
<dholbach> that's like christmas
<thekorn> dholbach: yeaha!
* dholbach pushes random changes :)
<thekorn> dholbach: do it fast, maybe LP is offline soon :)
<dholbach> done
<thekorn> LOL:    "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance   very very soon."
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90795 in network-manager (main) "Unmount of remote CIFS shares fails with timeout on system shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90796 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  bluetooth keyboard/mouse does not work (logitech dinovo laser)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90797 in Ubuntu "in start of the system this error has appeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90797
<joumetal> there is some sync requests like bug 90616. Maybe they are making life of motu easier.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90616 in ibwebadmin "[Sync request]  Sync ibwebadmin (0.98-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90616
<crimsun> joumetal: yes, that's part of our current workflow
<crimsun> it's a bit unfortunate that we have to file bugs, but for accounting, it helps the ubuntu-archive LP team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90801 in Ubuntu "moving desktop icons on kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90802 in mail-notification (universe) "crash on the first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90803 in ubuntu-meta (main) "evolution cannot be uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90804 in rkhunter (universe) "Please sync rkhunter (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90806 in lmms (universe) "System crash after playing a demo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90805 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90805
<kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90807 in winefish (universe) "winefish depends on tetex-bin | latex, should depend on tetex-bin | texlive-base-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90808 in multisync (universe) "[apport]  multisync crashed with SIGSEGV in sync_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90811 in xserver-xgl (universe) ""glxgears -printfps"  Ubuntu Edgy using Beryl -> window resize (max)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90813 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes after trying to connect to MSN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90814 in asterisk (universe) "[UPLOAD]  New Asterisk release 1.2.16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90815 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Please merge flashplugin-nonfree from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90810 in hotkey-setup (main) "ThinkPad X60 media keys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90817 in drupal (universe) "drupal does not setup correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90816 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while opening Channel 9 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90816
<pirast> happy hug day!!!!!!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90818 in Ubuntu "Volume up/down keys cause loud beep on ThinkPad X60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90820 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90821 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90822 in php-sqlite3 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync php-sqlite3 (0.4-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90826 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90824 in mozilla-thunderbird "Marking non-selected IMAP folder as read doesn't always work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90825 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90829 in Ubuntu "alt-shift language switch prevents uppercase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90827 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90830 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Headphone autosensing/automuting not working as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90831 in fuse (main) "sshfs sometimes breaks with "statv?fs failed: Transport endpoint is not connected"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90832 in Ubuntu "default livecd language problems (Russian)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90833 in update-manager (main) "Some spelling errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90834 in Ubuntu "livecd lacks traceroute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90835 in adept (main) "Why not let adept_updater automatically fetch package lists?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90835
<dsas> hmm, is LP still broke for everyone else?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90836 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System becomes unresponsive during heavy disk I/O" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90837 in texlive-bin (universe) "Texlive installation fails on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90837
<PriceChild> dsas, I'm good
<dsas> PriceChild: Hmm, me too now. Odd, it just failed to load two URLs
<PriceChild> If ubugtu's still spitting out bugs then its ok :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90838 in network-manager (main) "Reports that it doesn't find /bin/awk." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90838
<dsas> Heh, I guess.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90840 in Ubuntu "Cannot use NIC when T60 laptop is docked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90842 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with PathNotChild in relpath()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90844 in Ubuntu "strange messages on live cd shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90845 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90843 in blobwars (universe) "[apport]  blobwars crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90849 in gltron (universe) "[apport]  gltron crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_GL_SwapBuffers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90852 in git-core (main) "[apport]  git-pack-objects crashed with signal 25 - 2GB file addressing problem?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90848 in firefox (main) "firefox crashing unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90850 in earth3d (universe) "[apport]  earth3d crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90850
<dsas> you'd think people would expect firefox crashes by now...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90851 in Ubuntu "Firefox does not set KDE wallpaper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90851
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90853 in Ubuntu "HP laser jet 5p not recognized using edgy 6.10." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90855 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  pdbbrowse.py crashed with AttributeError in <module>() (dup-of: 90479)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90854 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_blist_get_status_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90854
<pochu> heya thekorn :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90856 in turbogears (universe) "tg-admin quickstart returned: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'ElementTree'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90856
<mvo> dholbach_: can bughelper (bugnumbers) do sorting for me?
<thekorn> pochu: Hey!
<pochu> thekorn: just seen you are working on a web interface for bughelper :)
<pochu> hehe
<thekorn> pochu: while reading something about urllib I just saw webpy, just wanted to try
<pochu> thekorn: testing is funny :-)
<thekorn> pochu: it is!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90857 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90857
<joumetal> Is bug 88394 known issue? Any suggestions for right package?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88394 in Ubuntu "Clock is skiping seconds!!! " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88394
<pochu> joumetal: no bug, no?
<pochu> joumetal: right click and preferences :)
<pochu> joumetal: works here (feisty up-to-date)
<joumetal> pochu maybe some laptop specific. It says clock is running too fast. I think it is a bug.
<pochu> joumetal: maybe :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90858 in watchdog (universe) "[UVF Exception Report]  [SYNC]  watchdog 5.3.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90858
<pochu> joumetal: he is running 2.17.91, ask him to update to 2.17.92 :-)
<hggdh> joumetal: there was a regression on 2.6.20, up to -8, where you would have to pass no_timer_check, but I thought this was only for AMD64
<joumetal> pochu yes I'll do that
<Seveas> hggdh, your instructions that you attach on pretty much ever usplash bug are wrong
<Seveas> apport-retrace can do all that work by itself
<Seveas> besides, *developers* are supposed to do that, not *users*
<pochu> joumetal: and change the package to gnome-panel :)
<pochu> they can upload the complete crash report :-)
<hggdh> Seveas: yes, but the have to have the dbgsym packages available -- which are not by default
<Seveas> hggdh, apport-retrace can fetch them
<Seveas> but the second part is more important:
<Seveas> besides, *developers* are supposed to do that, not *users* <-----
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90861 in mono (main) "Extremely rare mono crash on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90861
<alfmatos> hi, what to do when a bug report eventually surpasses your technical ability/time availability ?
<bdmurray> alfmatos: what is the current status of the bug?
<bdmurray> i.e. is it needs info or unconfirmed . . .
<daviey> alfmatos, Add a comment saying exactly that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90862 in debconf (main) "adept updater requires a "nice"(?) value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90862
<alfmatos> bdmurray, well it is currently need ifno
<bdmurray> alfmatos: Do you think there is enough information gathered for somenoe with enough technical ability to work on it?
<daviey> alfmatos, Add a comment, 'I don't know how to get more info" - the triager should help
<dholbach> mvo: I don't think it can atm
<hggdh> Seveas: I hear you. A theoretical question: what to do if a developer cannot replicate the issue?
<Seveas> hggdh, apport-retrace grabs the users trace and applies debug symbols
<alfmatos> bdmurray, uhmm ok, i'll ask for a few more things... and then post that comment...
<alfmatos> bddebian, thanks
<Seveas> so he can simply use the backtrace supplied by apport
<alfmatos> bdmurray, thanks
<hggdh> Seveas: if you look at the crash reports, of the usplash bugs, you will see none of them have debug symbols
<bdmurray> alfmatos: Once there is enough information then you can confirm it and somebody else should look at it.  What bug number is it?
<Seveas> hggdh, THEY DON'T NEED TO
<Seveas> hggdh, please familiarise yourself with apport and apport-retrace
<hggdh> Seveas: roger
<pochu> hggdh: you can apport-retrace them, if the crash report contains a coredump :)
<hggdh> pochu: yes, I know that. I just do not have any i386 box available
<pochu> hggdh: hehe, that is a good point :)
<hggdh> Seveas: OK. To whom should I send the bugs then?
<pochu> you can use chroots maybe
<Seveas> hggdh, the bugs are in launchpad already, no ned to send them anywhere
* pochu have to learn to use chroots
<pochu> s/have/has/
<bdmurray> pochu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<bdmurray> at the end it talks about setting up a minimal chroot
<pochu> bdmurray: ty :)
<pochu> bdmurray: any bug for me?
<bdmurray> not yet, too early for me
<seb128> hggdh: what is the bug?
<hggdh> bug 86511
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86511 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86511
<hggdh> bug 87449
<pochu> bdmurray: hehe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87449 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87449
<hggdh> and about 10 others, all on usplash crashing
<mvo> dholbach: I will consider adding it then, might be handy in some situations
<pochu> bdmurray: can I have a amd64 chroot on a x86 system?
<dholbach> mvo: yeah :)
<joumetal> bug 87056 is good report. It's regression in feisty. So if someone like to aswer that it would be nice. I can't.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87056 in Ubuntu "Can't write to UDF disc in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87056
<bdmurray> pochu: I'm not sure.  I think you can go the other way though.
<hggdh> Seveas: OK. I will just take myself out of the assigned then. Is this correct procedure?
<Seveas> hggdh, you only assign bugs to yourself if you intend to fi them
<Seveas> fix*
<pochu> Seveas: no, also to provide the neccesary info
<pochu> Seveas: if one bug is 'needs info', you should assing it yourself
<hggdh> Seveas: OK, but this conflicts with what dbmurray told me
<Seveas> no way
<Seveas> who changd that?
<pochu> Seveas: current policy
<Seveas> that's insane...
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-65e5a5e189e28e52756baa61c7cd13b0f8121738
<seb128> Seveas: you assign bug to yourself when you are working on it, like a Needs Info waiting for a reply
<alfmatos> bdmurray, #89141
<alfmatos> bdmurray, sorry for lag, work =P
<hggdh> ah well. I will reassign them to myself, then
<hggdh> seb128: is what I am doing on these usplash bugs correct, or not? I do not want to mess up with the schema here
<alfmatos> bug 89141
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89141 in acpi-support "fn f4 key no longer generates suspend with feisty on thinkpad t60" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89141
<seb128> hggdh: let me look
<seb128> hggdh: you can get a debug backtrace with apport-retrace
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> hey dholbach
<hggdh> seb128: I know, but I do not have a i386
<bdmurray> alfmatos: it looks like the bug should be against g-p-m
<seb128> hggdh: let somebody else get one then
<seb128> hggdh: what are the bug which need one?
<bdmurray> seb128: do we have a needs-retrace tag?
<bdmurray> I know the mozilla team does
<alfmatos> bdmurray, yep, i'm just waiting on some info from the g-p-m ML to change that
<hggdh> bug 90157
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90157 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5 on kdm login" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90157
<seb128> bdmurray: I do use "need-amd64-retrace" for desktop bugs
<alfmatos> bdmurray, but afterward i think my job is done, hence the question of how do i pass this along
<dholbach> we should definitely add the retrace tags to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<dholbach> 
<bdmurray> alfmatos: it could use a version number for the package too
<bdmurray> gpm just has a generic version
<seb128> hggdh: reload the bug
<thekorn> dholbach, mvo: you thought about adding a sort option to bugnumbers. are you working on that?
<alfmatos> bdmurray, ok thanks 2.17.92, i would presume
<dholbach> thekorn: not me
<bdmurray> alfmatos: right but that is the ubuntu package version
<mvo> thekorn: no, not ATM, but it should be easy with the BugInfo class
<bdmurray> alfmatos: something like 2.17.92-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> we should try to sum up some bughelper features in a SoC project
<hggdh> seb128: thanks. Will work on it now
<seb128> hggdh: np, let me know if you need retracing for other bugs, I can do them quickly
<hggdh> seb128, bdmurray: should we also have a need-i386-retrace also?
<thekorn> mvo: if you dont mind, i could work on that now
<bdmurray> hggdh: sounds good
<mvo> thekorn: sure, certainly! sorting by bugnumer, status and importance would be cool :)
<alfmatos> bddebian, ah ok, will ask for that.
<bddebian> Gah, I have to change my nick :-)
<alfmatos> bdmurray,  ah ok, will ask for that. (darn tab completion :-) )
<thekorn> mvo: ok, will try now...
<seb128> hggdh: yeah, feel free to use it
<hggdh> seb128: bug 90572
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90572 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90572
<hggdh> they all see similar, but I am not sure
<dholbach> seb128, bdmurray: added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<pochu> dholbach: retrace, or need-retrace?
* pochu looks
<bdmurray> dholbach: what's powerpc?
<bdmurray> ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> stuff like sparc, ia64 and hppa :-)
<bdmurray> isn't there a list of packages missing desktop icons in the wiki somewhere?
<pochu> little question: when I run apport-retrace, some lines have debug symbols, some haven't. Is that because I'm missing some -dbgsym packages?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90867 in Ubuntu "Jack Control dont start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90867
<pochu> for example, retracing a listen crash, I install listen-dbgsym, but do I have to install all the deps -dbgsym?
<pochu> or even the build-deps -dbgsym?
* pochu waits for an answer listening music :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90864 in gpgme1.0 (main) "Debdiff to fix CVE-2007-1263 in feisty and edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90863 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20-9 freezes after sum seconds starting gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90863
<jayteeuk> pochu: Thank you for calling.  All our operators are currently busy.  Your call is important to us.  Please hold and we will try to connect your call as quickly as possible.
<jayteeuk> :-P
<pochu> jayteeuk: hehehe :-)
<pochu> jayteeuk: I'll wait, I have some music ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90865 in gnome-applets (main) "[Time]  Switching to UNIX time makes gnome-panel crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90866 in Ubuntu "Fatal error when upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90866
<jayteeuk> It's surely better than "Please press 1 to be re-directed to the menu you just came from...."
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90870 in sim (universe) "SIM-IM crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90871 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "User must edit xorg.conf in order to modify synaptics settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90873 in Ubuntu "install screen exceeds display area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90869 in language-pack-zh-base (main) ""basename --help" has some error under zh_CN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90868 in openoffice.org (main) "PDFs from OOo do not have proper appearance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90872 in mdadm (main) "Raid array not well created on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90874 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90875 in revelation (universe) "[apport]  revelation crashed with ImportError in ?() (dup-of: 79551)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90876 in libsieve (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90878 in libwnck (main) "Workspace switcher: tooltip covers up right-click menu" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90879 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed when IRC server became unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90880 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "open-terminal doesn't create a shell over ssh properly" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90880
<bdmurray> it's universe hug day right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90881 in istanbul (universe) "[apport]  istanbul crashed with GError in start_recording()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90882 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes when hint appeared over the animation duration slider" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90883 in ipw2100 (multiverse) "Cannot turn off wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90883
* ScottK would happily take that problem (cannot turn off wireless) over no wireless at all (as in Bug #86742).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86742 in linux-source-2.6.20 "D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650 Wireless (rev.C) - Atheros AR5212 (rev 01) does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86742
<pirast> bdmurray, yeah
* pirast hugs bdmurray
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90884 in mono (main) "mono crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90884
<hggdh> seb128: could you please backtrace bug 88915
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88915 in usplash "usplash crashed with signal 5 on reboot after feisti 7.04 update" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88915
<seb128> hggdh: done
* hggdh hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs hggdh
<seb128> looks similar to the previous one
<hggdh> seb128: I think all of them are the same, but we got different signals (4, 5, 11), so I want to be sure.
<seb128> hggdh: I've retrace bug #90572 also
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90572 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90572
<hggdh> seb128: thanks. IOU
<bdmurray> seb128: what handles automounting & permissions?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90885 in Ubuntu "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90885
<seb128> bdmurray: depending of what is mounted
<bdmurray> a usb disk?
<seb128> hggdh: retrace bug #90489 also
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90489 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90489
<seb128> bdmurray: gnome-volume-manager
<seb128> bdmurray: if you are using GNOME
<seb128> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<bdmurray> Do you know if something changed with devices being mounted noexec recently?
<hggdh> seb128: yes, definitively they are the same thing
<seb128> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/87627
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87627 in gnome-mount "removable partitions are mounted noexec by default" [Medium,Fix released] 
<seb128> bdmurray: it has been fixed today
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, thanks
<seb128> bdmurray: np
<dholbach> hahahahaha
<dholbach> we had bugs tagged as 'borked' or 'broken'
<dholbach> b0ng - really :)
<seb128> ;)
<bdmurray> seb128: Do you know if there is a parallel bug for KDE?
<seb128> no idea
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90886 in firefox (main) "lose network connectivity after closing firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90887 in firestarter (universe) "[apport]  package firestarter failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90887
<hggdh> seb128: one more question: from the 11 usplash bugs, we have four that the backtrace fully matches, and the others are mostly on a previous version of usplash (but still seem like the same). How should I go from here? confirm the oldest of the matching set and duplicate the others to it, or confirm the oldest of all and duplicate the 10 others to it?
<seb128> hggdh: not sure if there is a rule there
<seb128> I usually keep the one with extra details if there is one
<seb128> or the first opened otherwise
<hggdh> seb128: OK. I will confirm the oldest matching on the traces, and request position from the previous versions (and to verify the same still happens on current version).
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if you are confident they are the same problem just dup them with a comment saying to undup if they think that's not the same bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90888 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90889 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90889
<pochu> hggdh: ^ ;)
<hggdh> pochu: sir?
<hggdh> pochu: darn!
<hggdh> one more to the bag...
<hggdh> seb128: could you please backtrace bug 90889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90889 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90889
<hggdh> this will give me the confirmation it is the same thing on the usplash
<seb128> hggdh: done
<hggdh> seb128: I owe you. Again :-)
<seb128> np, thank you for the bug work ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90890 in beagle (main) "HelpIndex crashes on login." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90892 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90891 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes during plugin installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90891
<bddebian> Should Bug #65274 be 'Fix Released' ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65274 in gnome-hearts "Hearts crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65274
<mooey> bddebian, if its fixed in feisty i think so
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90893 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashes when unable to create local torrent file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90894 in Ubuntu "rhythmbox: last.fm support should include "personal radio" by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90895 in axyl (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90896 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager misbehaving after recient update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90897 in anjsp (universe) "[can-not-install]   postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90898 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90899 in linux-source-2.6.20 "rtl8029 nic (ne2k_pci) broken" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90900 in beryl-settings (universe) "not able to run beryl settings manager, keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90900
<mooey> if we don't ship beryl, why is beryl-settings in universe?
<pochu> mooey: I think it was uploaded, but it FTBFS
<pochu> and they decided not to include it
<pochu> mooey: so beryl bugs ---> reject them :)
<pochu> (poiting to the upstream tracker of course)
<mooey> pochu, i will reject that one, but beryl-manager is installable and works o_O
<pochu> mooey: yes, but the crash is because beryl, not because beryl-manager
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90901 in alsa-driver (main) "No Audio for PB Easynote J with SiS SI7012 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90901
<mooey> pochu, i've rejected it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90902 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "prism54: eeprom failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90904 in evolution (main) "After deleting a memo, focus jumps to a random memo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90903 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto does not work with thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90903
* pochu now speaks french :)
<pochu> hehehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90907 in gnome-games (main) "nibbles AI can't handle level 15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90905 in libgphoto2 (main) "Should depend on newer udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90906 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice does not work with thunderbird adressbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90908 in firefox (main) "Fx 2.0.0.2 crashed on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90908
<bddebian> Anyone else think Bug #28726 could be rejected?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28726 in bazaar "hooks can crash baz 1.4.2 on amd64 (and commit hook does)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90909 in python-apt (main) "gdebi crashes on missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90910 in Ubuntu "Update-manager fails to upgrade my feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90910
<mooey> bddebian, it doesn't make sense to reject it. seems to be a legit bug in software that we ship with a patch attached :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90911 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror Doesn't Use Installed CA Certs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90912 in Ubuntu "kernel runs hot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90912
<mooey> heh
<mooey> is the kernel we ship tickless?
<pochu> see you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90915 in Ubuntu "xserver can't load 'wfb module error' after feisty install. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90913 in gnupg2 (main) "[UVF exception]  Merging gnupg2 2.0.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90914 in cryptsetup (universe) "initramfs cryptroot usplash support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90916 in firefox (main) "Firefox is reported to crash when logging out." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90917 in Ubuntu "Attempted to open beryl-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90918 in Ubuntu "When running Desktop Effects it feels like CTRL + ALT is constantly enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90921 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90919 in fuse (main) "[UVF exception]  Merge fuse 2.6.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90920 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes while on myspace." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90922 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "systematic alsa related kernel panic everytime a sound is played (with webcam attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90923 in libbonobo (main) "bonobo-activation-server doesn't exit after logout, prevents panel applets from running on new login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90926 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90924 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90925 in Ubuntu "hardware brightness keys on lenovo R60e are working "strange" in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90925
<dholbach> have a nice evening everybody! see you next week!
<joumetal> For you too.
<dholbach> bye joumetal
<thekorn> bye dholbach!
<dholbach> bye thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90929 in penguintv (universe) "[apport]  PenguinTV crashed with TypeError in isdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90928 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[apport]  unattended-upgrade crashed with SystemError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90931 in slab (universe) "claims my hard drive has 0b free and 0b total" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90932 in ldap2dns (universe) "[can-not-install]   postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90930 in irm (universe) "[can-not-install]   postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90934 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90935 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90936 in Ubuntu "When shuting down, sometimes feisty reboots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90933 in libapache-mod-text2html (universe) "[can-not-install]   postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90937 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90938 in missingpy (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90939 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod-aac needs rebuild against libgpod1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90940 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90941 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble() (dup-of: 83931)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90942 in linux-source-2.6.20 "hibernate does not work on Compaq X1000 Laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90944 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90945 in Ubuntu "Emerald crash. not sure what i did" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90947 in firefox (main) "firefox should be 32bit even on 64bit enabled OS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90947
<jle> Er, hi. Can one ask for help in the specifics of bug reporting here or is it strictly for talks between bugsquadlings?
<sacater> jle: bug reporting and bug zapping :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90949 in Ubuntu ""no root file system is defined" at install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90950 in Ubuntu "windows unable to access samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90948 in ubiquity (main) "RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code -11; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90948
<jle> sacater: Eeexcellent. Is it considered a bug when using Herd 5 and the regular installation option, not the safe graphics mode one, freezes at around the point it should be booting X?
<sacater> jle: sort of, though it may be better mentioning in #ubuntu+1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90951 in Ubuntu "Desktop Effects crashes in VNC session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90951
<jle> sacater: Right, thanks. It's a laptop admittedly, which as far as I know isn't great for full compatibility.
<sacater> jle: true :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90952 in ubiquity (main) "RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code -11; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90953 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "sis651 vga problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90954 in Ubuntu "Marking a bug as a duplicate of another causes subscribers to be subscribed to all duplicates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90954
<mooey> jle: that is certainly a bug, can you please file one in launchpad?
<jle> mooey: Certainly.
<bdmurray> jle: there is some additional information that would help in your bug report though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90957 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90958 in python2.5 (main) "tarfile.py do not deal well with trailing slash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90959 in Ubuntu "gaim version 2.0.0beta6  in fiesty herd 5 doesnt auto login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90959
<jle> bdmurray: Okay. What kind of extra information should I provide? I'm a newbie at this I'm afraid.
<bdmurray> jle: no worries, that is what we are here for
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90955 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Hotkeys on ThinkPad + Generals on Thinkpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90956 in kdebase (main) "system tray error when launching two applications at the same time with 'place in system tray' option -  kde panel 3.5.5 (with kde 3.5.5) kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90956
<bdmurray> jle: you can get it to boot right? using the safe graphics mode?
<jle> bdmurray: Yes. I have not tried installing it yet but it certainly boots into X in safe graphics mode.
<bdmurray> jle: So in safe graphics mode in a terminal collect the output of 'lspci -vv' and 'lspci -vvn' and add it to your bug report.
<jle> bdmurray: Will do. Anything else I should note? The one other thing I can think of is that the 6.06 CD seems to give a similar problem.
<mooey> there are some other items it would be helpful to attach, overed on the DebuggingXAutoconfguration wiki page
<mooey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration - under number 5
<jle> Thank you. I'll go boot it up then.
<bdmurray> jle: great, let us know if you need any help getting that info
<chantra> hi there
<chantra> I just had a check at the new launchpad tags. For bitesize, what do we have to do once a debdiff fixing the bug is added?
<mooey> chantra: if the package is in main (or restricted / multiverse?), subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug, if it is in universe subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors and somebody with upload permission will see it
<chantra> mooey: thanks a million
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90961 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "UVF Exception - ATI fglrx 8.34.8 binary driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90962 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "oops in printk, ide_setup_pci_noise, modprobe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90963 in evolution (main) "evolution doesn't build, dependencies problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90963
<chantra> gonna do this right away
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90964 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashes when tries connect to server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90965 in openoffice.org (main) "Please update ooo-build translations (once more)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90960 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgAcqArchive::pkgAcqArchive() [connected to via SSH and Cygwin/X] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90966 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90967 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "CVE-2007-0774: overflow in URI handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90968 in gaim (main) "Gaim Dbus Plugin Does Not Load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90968
<jle> bdmurray: Hi again. The package that the bug is associated with would be xorg, yes?
<bdmurray> maybe
<bdmurray> use that for now and I'll take a peek at it, just give me the bug number
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90971 in firefox (main) "firefox stop working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90970 in ubiquity (main) "Fluxbuntu Install break" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90972 in epiphany (universe) "Epiphany's default font size is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90973 in Ubuntu "Add/Remove applications bad usability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90973
<jle> bdmurray: Almost finished. What's the standard procedure for attaching outputs? From other reports I've seen comments that link to them, but I don't know if there's some standard repository for the text files.
<bdmurray> in the initial description you can not add attachments so click enter then add comments and attachements
<jle> Ah, I see. Thanks. Bug number is 90976, just adding the various outputs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90974 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "incorrect documentation in properties section of 'nvidia-glx'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90974
<jle> bdmurray: I think that's all of them commented in.
<bdmurray> jle: cool, there should be enough there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90975 in festival (main) "Festival Gaim crashed when somone sent me a message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90977 in Ubuntu "Can't apt-get libsexy with Update Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90978 in libgphoto2 (main) "udev rules break usb printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90978
<bdmurray> jle: thanks for gathering all of that
<bdmurray> what is libsexy?
<jle> bdmurray: Thanks for bearing with me. It was kind of fun, really.
<yuriy> gah. who the heck is this person: bug 86094
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86094 in kaffeine "forward/back do not work reliably" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86094
<bdmurray> jle: That's good.  If you want to have more fun you should help out with bug triage.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90976 in xorg (main) "X fails to boot in regular installation of Herd 5" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90976
<jle> bdmurray: There's an idea. I'm reading up on that in the wiki.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90979 in xosview (universe) "Please sync xosview (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90979
<alfmatos> what are the changes of an UVF exception on main right now ? =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90980 in Ubuntu "synaptic doesn't launch with sudo privilege" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90981 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "saa7127 is no longer shipped with kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90982 in debconf (main) "tried to use adept update got it crashing therefore I made the update via apt-get[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90984 in checkgmail (universe) "Garbage characters/not starting when selecting French language (and others)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90984
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90985 in mesa (main) "mesa s3tc support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90986 in monotone (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90987 in otrs2 (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90995 in torrentflux (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90988 in cupsys (main) "printing any file give "Unsupported format 'the/format'"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90989 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in wxBookCtrlBase::DeletePage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90990 in postgresql-common (main) "Postgresql chokes on " characters in configuration files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90991 in phpgacl (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90993 in tikiwiki (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90994 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90994
<Toadstool> is mvo running some kind of mass bug filing script? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90996 in emacspeak (universe) "Does not use debconf for prompting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90996
<bdmurray> Toadstool: it's conceivable
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90997 in firefox (main) "unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90997
<bdmurray> jle: still around?
<jle> bdmurray: Aye.
<jle> Downloading the daily build at the moment. Going to sleep soon.
<bdmurray> jle: Do you know where to find a daily build?
<jle> bdmurray: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/ is what I found with some quick Googling.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90998 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90998
<bdmurray> jle: yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91001 in bindgraph (universe) "[UVFe]  bindgraph 2.0 -> 2.0a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91001
<yuriy> bdmurray: i'm announcing a kubuntu desktop bugs week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTeam/Bugs) i was wondering what lists it's appropriate to send to?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91000 in multisync0.90 (universe) "[apport]  multisync0.90 crashed with SIGSEGV in osxml_get_node()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91000
<bdmurray> yuriy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Draft
<bdmurray> but probably not the ubuntu (gnome orientated) teams
<jle> bdmurray: Going to bed then while waiting for the thing to download. Thanks again for walking me through this.
<yuriy> bdmurray: that's why i'm asking, most of those are ubuntu- so i'm not sure which are appropriate
<bdmurray> jle: No problem. Let me know if you need anything else.
<yuriy> also, what's fridge-devel
<yuriy> stuff to post on the fridge?
<bdmurray> yuriy: yes re fridge
<bdmurray> hrm, however the fridge page says to e-mail ubuntu-marketing
* yuriy notes that the hug day announcement wasn't on the fridge
<bdmurray> yeah, I should probably change that wiki page then
<bdmurray> okay so anyway - ubuntu-marketing , bugsquad, kubuntu-devel, ubuntu-motu (as there isn't a kubuntu one afaik) kubuntu-desktop (?)
<bdmurray> but I'm just guessing
<yuriy> bdmurray: ok sounds good
<bdmurray> yuriy: kubuntu-users too maybe?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91002 in integrit (universe) "seg fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91003 in gthumb (main) "[apport]  gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in gth_image_list_get_last_visible()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91004 in nmap (main) "nmap wrongly reports host is blocking ping probes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91004
* bdmurray waves at pochu
<pochu> heya bdmurray!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91006 in Ubuntu "Enabled Desktop Effects makes Gnome Terminal unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91007 in pype (universe) "PyPE crashes when opening a Python shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91009 in wireless-tools (main) "wireless-tools / wireless extension version mismatch" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91010 in amarok (main) "starting amarok produces "could not launch mail client error" in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91011 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91012 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() App crashed running "Hardware Information"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91012
<pochu> good bye bugfighters!!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91014 in Ubuntu ""Edit as Root" from Actions context menu results in error setting up inter-process communications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91015 in xmltv (universe) "tv_grab_uk_bleb does not work" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91016 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl crashed on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91017 in vte (main) "feisty: line-by-line scrolling in nvi broken " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91018 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91019 in Ubuntu "/var mounts as read-only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91025 in basket (universe) "basket does not dock with kontact if already started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91030 in netapplet (universe) "/etc/init.d/netapplet restart fails silently if netdaemon is not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91031 in subversion (main) "Upgrade to Subversion 1.4 please (for Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91032 in Ubuntu "bugs in the legacy IA-32 environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91034 in graveman (universe) "[apport]  graveman crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91036 in restricted-manager (universe) "restricted-manager mis-configures nvidia go 7400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91038 in abuse-sdl (universe) "abuse crashes on netplaying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91037 in Ubuntu "No recognition of Visioneer MX 200 in webcam mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91039 in labplot (universe) "[apport]  LabPlot crashed with SIGSEGV in ImportOPJ::import()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91040 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes at AOL site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91041 in Ubuntu "System freezes except pointer still moves but does not change icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91042 in gdm (main) "GDM login text field shows overly large characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91043 in brasero (universe) "Add Brasero to Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91044 in xchat (universe) "XChat cannot join Freenode upon program open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91045 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_iterate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91046 in Ubuntu "webaccess Feisty 2.6.20-9-386 with wired ethernet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91047 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91048 in update-manager (main) "Installing a list of 5 or more updates on 2007 March 9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91049 in python-defaults (main) "Installing a list of 5 or more updates on 2007 March 9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91050 in firefox (main) "Firefox2 crashes with wordpress AJAX drag and drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91051 in mplayer (multiverse) "Sound with defects. (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91052 in pan (main) "Pan dowloading only one binary every launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91053 in bacula (universe) "Bacula Seems to Hang After Rerunning Failed Job" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91054 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91055 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash, drawing confirm password save dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91056 in kdebase (main) "[Feisty]  synaptic keypad lock button launches KDE Help Center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91057 in pinot (universe) "Tokenizers not included in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91058 in pinot (universe) "Missing build dep on libboost-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91059 in gnome-panel (main) "Panels flicker and crash when clock preference changed to unix time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91060 in Ubuntu "udevd[2311]  error blocks boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91061 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with NoSectionError in set()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91062 in bittornado (main) "BitTornado-gui crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91062
<afflux> Anyone seen bug 91048 / bug 91049 and knows what the reporter is complaining about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91048 in update-manager "Installing a list of 5 or more updates on 2007 March 9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91049 in python-defaults "Installing a list of 5 or more updates on 2007 March 9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91049
<afflux> is it offensive if I answer the first one with "Please give as many details of your bug as possible. Did the update-manager crash? At the moment we only know that you have updated your system which is quite good but not worth a bug report."
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91063 in libgphoto2 (main) ""Could not claim the IO device": Canon PowerShot A620, Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91064 in xorg (main) "nvidia-glx-legacy has disabled GL by default " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91065 in adept (main) "Adept wants to upgrade to feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91066 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91067 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after screen lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91069 in control-center (main) "gnome-about-me prints a gconf warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91068 in xawtv (universe) "crash grabbing video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91070 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::leftJustify()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91071 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod-aac has broken dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91072 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Kubuntu 7.04 - Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91074 in authtool (universe) "[apport]  authtool-gtk crashed with ValueError in command() (dup-of: 86380)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91075 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91075
<Askar> Hi! can I report a feistybug here??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91079 in jabberd2 (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91079
<afflux> basicly no, bug reporting is on http://launchpad.net
<afflux> but you may tell us your bug and we can see wether it has been reported yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91076 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91077 in mesa (main) "Closing glxgears window causes xcb_xlib_lock assertion and sound interruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91077
<Askar> the bug is that when I enable desktopeffects, I can not write in some textboxes
<Askar> is that known bug?
<afflux> Askar, something like this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects/+bug/90299
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90299 in desktop-effects "when desktop-effects enabled, apps requiring sudo permissions not showingup correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91080 in nautilus (main) "drag&drop problem on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91081 in xorg (main) "Causes visual artifacts on S3Virge MX chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91081
<Askar> afflux: sounds pretty much like my problem yes
<afflux> alright, so it is known
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91082 in evolution (main) "[Evolution]  Additonal instances don't cancel launch feedback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91083 in wvdial (main) "Update Manager hangs when installing wvdial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91084 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91085 in gimp (main) "Starting gimp casues metacity warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91086 in pkgbinarymangler (main) "binary-mangler chokes on non-Ubuntu email addresses that contain a reference (string-wise) to MOTU" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91087 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with AttributeError in __crpixbuf_cell_data_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91088 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91090 in rss-glx (main) "Cyclone chrashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91091 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91092 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "dvd+rw-tools doesn't update in dapper " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91093 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt() when connecting an external USB harddrive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91094 in mydms (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync mydms (1.4.4+1-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91095 in tk8.4 (main) "tk missing antialiasing support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91096 in fvwm1 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync fvwm1 (1.24r-51.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91097 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91099 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install finds beagle duplicate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91100 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91098 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QVBoxLayout()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91101 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91102 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed when loading module 'jmicron' for 'IDE chipset support'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91103 in gopchop (universe) "GOPchop crashes on I/O error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91104 in update-manager (main) "update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91106 in axel (universe) "[apport]  axel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91107 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91109 in compiz (main) "compiz is just not working on the ati x1600 pro agp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91110 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu instalation not work without  internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91108 in dvdrip (multiverse) "[apport]  dvdrip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91111 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Graphical card not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91112 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel patch for adb touchpads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91112
<pochu> morning!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91113 in gimmie (universe) ".gtk-bookmarks not found on a fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91114 in openssh (main) "sshd and root access policy inconsistency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91114
<thekorn> hey pochu
<pochu> heya thekorn!
<pochu> thekorn: I'm actually reading "Dive into Python" :)
<pochu> hehe
<thekorn> pochu: nice pages to learn and to get examples
<pochu> yep :)
<pochu> hmm, do you guys know why xchat doesn't sound when I receive a highlighted message?
<pochu> same with Thunderbird when I receive a message
<thekorn> dont know
<pochu> (it worked with other clean install, not know)
<pochu> s/know/now/
<pochu> luckily the tray icon blinks :)
<thekorn> pochu: i did some changes to the "webinterface" this morning
<thekorn> lots of playing with webpy
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> in the new branch?
<pochu> thekorn: ^
<thekorn> no i merged it in ~thekorn/+branch/bughelper/bughelper.r01
<pochu> nice
<thekorn> it was a bad idea to have 100 branches :)
<pochu> thekorn: because I already have your branch ;)
<pochu> updating :)
<thekorn> you just loose control over your stuff
<thekorn> pochu: yeaha!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91115 in Ubuntu "initial beryl crash on windows of cd recorded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91116 in Ubuntu "ssh causes evil non-functional focus stealing dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91116
<pochu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pochu>   File "./bugserver", line 6, in <module>
<pochu>     import web
<pochu> ImportError: No module named web
<pochu> thekorn: ^
<thekorn> you have to install this packages:
<thekorn> python_webpy or something
<pochu> python-webpy :)
<pochu> plus 6 dependencies hehe
<thekorn> and python cheetah
<pochu> thekorn: it's a dependency ;)
<thekorn> is it that much?
<pochu> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<pochu>   libmysqlclient15off mysql-common python-cheetah python-flup
<pochu>   python-mysqldb python-webpy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91117 in oops (universe) "oops caching proxy segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91117
<thekorn> pochu: strange!
<pochu> thekorn: you might want to add a "--help" option (backtrace with it)
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/deb/bughelper/thekorn/bughelper.r01$ ./bugserver
<pochu> http://0.0.0.0:8080/
<pochu> that's everything ^
<thekorn> i dont have that dependencies for webpy an cheetah!
<thekorn> pochu: --help would be nice
<pochu> thekorn: yeah! :)
<thekorn> pochu: have to go now
<thekorn> it's soccer time!
<pochu> thekorn: can I test something else than ./bugserver?
<pochu> thekorn: hehehe
<pochu> go thekorn go! :)
<pochu> see you :)
<thekorn> yeah, bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91119 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash without notice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91118 in kdebase (main) "Not able to move applet Kicker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91120 in xawtv (universe) "Please merge xawtv 3.95.dfsg.1-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91121 in gdb (main) "crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91122 in firefox (main) "Swiftfox crashed while viewing yahoo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91123 in Ubuntu "instaler crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91124 in emacs21 (main) "update and dpkg will not update emacs21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91125 in update-manager (main) "Portuguese translation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91126 in xorg (main) "Not loading 'mga' video driver for Matrox video card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91128 in Ubuntu "Files ending with jpg must be renamed jpeg to open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91129 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91130 in Ubuntu "computer freezes after download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91130
<joumetal> If someone is looking for easy bugs Advanced search by location unconfirmed confirmed and needsinfo bugs assigned to nobody have some.
<joumetal> some of them that last comment says they are fix released.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91131 in firefox (main) "Status bar de-activated itself in Firefox on Kubuntu Feisty Fawn." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91132 in Ubuntu "screensaver (?) locks up computer or causes reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91133 in firefox (main) "Gmail crashed when delete all spam pop up opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91134 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91135 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91136 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOOLEAN()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91137 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu (Feisty): Disk & Filesystems could not be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91138 in Ubuntu "kdeinit crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91139 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5b43" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91140 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while dragging a text (link) to "new tab" button." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91141 in mpatrol (universe) "Underquoted name of AM_WITH_MPATROL macro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90812 in openldap2.2 "perl backend can't use dynamically loaded modules (DBI, POSIX...)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91143 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91144 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes using hp scanjet 6200c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91145 in Ubuntu "my comp has problems with shutting down. it seems as though the power button seems to have a problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91145
<qense> Can you confirm [apport]  bugs immediately? They have enough error reports I think.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91146 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "[apport]  qdvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91147 in xorg (main) "black screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91148 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91149 in evolution (main) "Evolution Emoticons / Smileys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91150 in simplejson (universe) "simplejson raises deprecation warning on import in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91151 in gksu (main) "gksu doesn't always pop up a dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91152 in ubiquity (main) "Grub installer failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91153 in firefox (main) "hang / then crash after clicking on link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91154 in evolution (main) "Evolution Syncing Http mail - frozen until done" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91155 in Ubuntu "mouse paralize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91157 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with SIGSEGV in getPrinters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91158 in xorg (main) "reflexive link in /usr/bin/X11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91159 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic focus returns inactive buttons still not active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91159
<teardrop> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91161 in hardware-monitor (universe) "Network monitor has way too slow decay time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91170 in openoffice.org (main) "whishlist: provide tango style for openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91168 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91171 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91160 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes in an infinite loop (dup-of: 66189)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91172 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent security issue with releases <2.1.2 (Breezy - Feisty)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91173 in hal (main) "Hardware Information applet crashes after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91174 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent security issue with releases <2.1.2 (Breezy - Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91176 in gltron (universe) "[apport]  gltron crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91179 in tau (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91175 in coreutils (main) "cut gets confused with UTF-8 characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91178 in zodb (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91181 in k3b (main) "k3b wrong permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91177 in lastfm (universe) "Last.fm crash using beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91183 in update-manager (main) "Update manager crashes if ~/.update-manager/* isn't owned by the user." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91182 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91184 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91185 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91186 in Ubuntu "MSI DVB-T Card ; Module broken on update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91187 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91188 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91190 in gqview (main) "gqview dumps core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91191 in apt (main) "apt-get uses inconistent units" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91193 in xorg (main) "Screen Resolution fails to set 1600x1200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91192 in Ubuntu "kernel lockup on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91195 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach_remove_or_steal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91196 in Ubuntu "Harddisk was not found in live cd 2007-04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91194 in Ubuntu "Scroll wheel Bluetooth mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91197 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91198 in netapplet (universe) "[apport]  netapplet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91199 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper 1.30 causes kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91200 in Ubuntu "system freeze after DVD inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91202 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91203 in tvtime (universe) "TVTime bug with 7.04 Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91205 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Use Cipher selector has no options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91205
<jle> Hiya, people. Is a normal LiveCD produced every day, or is the nightly build made only of the alternate install CD?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91206 in Ubuntu "System Character encoding wrong for some languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91206
<pochu> jle: it's normally done every day
<pochu> jle: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91207 in Ubuntu "software update change descriptions not available for libnspr4 and libnss3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91208 in asterisk-chan-misdn (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91209 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91210 in Ubuntu "Error during burning iso image on DVD+R" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91211 in partitioner (universe) "repartitioning /dev/hdb erases MBR on /dev/hda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91211
<jle> pochu: Thank you.
<pochu> jle: np
<pochu> !ubuntu-live dapper
<pochu> !info ubuntu-live dapper
<ubotu> ubuntu-live: Additional packages for the Ubuntu live CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<pochu> !info ubuntu-live dapper
<ubotu> ubuntu-live: Additional packages for the Ubuntu live CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91214 in Ubuntu "installer crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91215 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in requiredDownload()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91169 in cupsys (main) "Drivers for Brother MFC-210c / 215C" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91216 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91217 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91217
<pochu> see u!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91213 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91218 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91219 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91221 in samba (main) "samba sharing problems feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91220 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91222 in Ubuntu "1280x1024 screen resolution not supported in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91223 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91224 in webmin (universe) "webmin don't work or install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91225 in samba (main) "swat don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91226 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91227 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91228 in synaptic (main) "WISH: Add changelog summary tab to Synaptic (dup-of: 18683)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91229 in amarok (main) "[feisty]  Amarok doesn't read vorbis tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91230 in Ubuntu "ubuntu kernel resetting low speed USB device coooonstantly!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91165 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes upon startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91231 in ubiquity (main) "Crash at Keyboard configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91166 in evolution (main) "Evolution upgrade disables spamfilter (upgrade edgy to feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91167 in synaptic (main) "wish: obsolete / "upgrade only" packages should be hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91232 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes when banshee-official-plugins is still installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91233 in scorched3d (universe) "[apport]  scorched3d crashed with SIGSEGV in wcsncpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91234 in vlc (universe) "vlc crash on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91236 in python-defaults (main) "python-minimal crash on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91237 in iriverter (multiverse) "java library not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91235 in xorg (main) "Feisty Herd 5 sets Intel GMA X3000 to VESA-mode instead of i810" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91238 in digikam (main) "digikam misses dependencies" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91239 in ubiquity (main) "Partitioning step not newbie friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91240 in usplash (main) "usplash boot stops and shows text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91241 in vim (main) "debcontrol syntax doesn't recognize XSBC-Original-Maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91242 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "touchpad not working with linux-image-2.6.20-9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91243 in hal (main) "Hardware Information crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91244 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91245 in firefox (main) "random (not reproductible) crash SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91246 in Ubuntu "System -> Administration -> Hardware information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91247 in hydrogen (universe) "Hydrogen crashes unexpectedly during playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91248 in vlc (universe) "VLC volume control missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91249 in gxine (main) "crashes always when trying to tune to pro7 or sat1 tv stations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91250 in libgphoto2 (main) "Error in libgphoto2 udev rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91251 in Ubuntu "IBM Thinkvision 21" CRT resolution not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91252 in ktorrent (main) "Window width grows together with tracker URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91253 in gimp (main) "The Gimp crashes after hours of inactivity. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91254 in gnome-menus (main) "[apport]  gmenu-simple-editor crashed with TypeError in __menus_selection_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91255 in Ubuntu "can not resize the recording level window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91256 in Ubuntu "can not resize the volume meter window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91257 in initramfs-tools (main) "dmraid, boot device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91257
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91258 in Ubuntu "feisty herd 5 migration-assistance does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91259 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91260 in Ubuntu "applet crashes when work with pc, example look at video, browse web atc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91261 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91262 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes soon after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91263 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91264 in hal (main) "programm crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91266 in audacious-plugins (universe) "audacious-plugins-extra is not installable .. packaging problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91267 in democracyplayer (universe) "Attempted to play Zefrank download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91268 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes while connecting to server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91269 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91271 in hal (main) "HAL failed to initialize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91270 in Ubuntu "Dell AIO Printer 946 Not Supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91272 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91273 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91277 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91275 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_default_xsputn()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91280 in xfe (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync xfe (0.88-3.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91281 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player crashes as soon as you click the link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91276 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed while inactive (paused podcast)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91278 in graphicsmagick (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync graphicsmagick (1.1.7-13) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91279 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91284 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IOError in viewDataClicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91282 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91283 in smstools (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync smstools (3.0.2-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91288 in Ubuntu "Hardware Information crashed when opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91285 in Ubuntu "add/remove applications: dialog doesn't follow system theme" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91286 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91287 in ps-watcher (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync ps-watcher (1.06-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91289 in matplotlib (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync matplotlib (0.87.7-0.3) from Debian (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91290 in matchit (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync matchit (2.2-11-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91291 in Ubuntu "OOo 2.0.4 Ubuntu 64 Incorrect Print Alignment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91292 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Resolutions lost on upgrade from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91293 in gnome-mount (main) "unmounting in-use iPod shows absurd cascade of errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91294 in gdis (universe) "gdis crash on opening periodic table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91295 in update-manager (main) "(edgy) Kubuntu upgrade tool crashed when trying to upgrade to feisty ("no activity on terminal")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91296 in Ubuntu "debconf crashing during update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91297 in hal (main) "Hardware Information application fails to open." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91298 in gaim (main) ""File Transfer Complete" mentioned twice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91299 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 91264)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91300 in pysol (universe) "pysol cannot start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91301 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "Missing dependency in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91303 in beryl-settings (universe) "Trying to launch Beryl-Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91304 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91305 in Ubuntu "Entire system locks up, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work, etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91164 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91162 in bittornado (main) "bittornado trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91307 in Ubuntu "Debconf error while apt-get dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91306 in audacity (universe) "Audacity has a high pitched constant noise" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91308 in celestia (universe) "[Feisty]  Celestia handbook not working or missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91309 in Ubuntu ""hardware information" crashes on startup every time (feisty herd5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91310 in Ubuntu "Network Applications not picking up network connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91311 in restricted-manager (universe) "Do not assume disabling fglrx reverts to ati" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91313 in zsnes (multiverse) "upgrade zsnes to 1.51" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91314 in bluez-gnome (main) "crashed when system booted with bluetooth disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91312 in firefox (main) "Crash when modifying default home page." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91315 in restricted-manager (universe) "fglrx needs to be modprobed in /etc/modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91316 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Herd to Fawn Tool Crashed 'Krun' is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91317 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91317
<Server2003> connect
<Server2003> help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91318 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91319 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  hplip GUI doesn't work without python-qt3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91320 in hal (main) "Since last adept update, I can't run any morehardware information, application never starts[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91321 in Ubuntu "its kinda slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91322 in Ubuntu "knetworkmanager does not remember last wlan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91323 in Ubuntu "Sound Juicer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91324 in gnome-media (main) "No capture device in gnome-sound-recorder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91325 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91326 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91327 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  usb headset alsa and oss doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91327
<slytherin> are there any stock responses in launchpad ex. while marking a bug duplicate it should automatically add some pre-defined text
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91329 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with OSError in __input_method_config_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91328 in yaws (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91330 in Ubuntu "my mouse dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91331 in control-center (main) "SVG wallpaper identifies as xml document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91332 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV [Feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91332
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> i just noticed bug 86816 is still assigned to me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86816 in alsa-driver "Only "stereo sound" with SB Audigy LS with ALSA" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86816
<tsmithe> is that guy even playing a more-than-two-channel file?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91333 in gnome-applets (main) "Display unixtime in date time gnome applet crashes gnome-panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91334 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (Crash after watching 5 quicktime movies)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91336 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "mga driver produces incorrect refresh rate on G100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91337 in adept (main) "adept install error during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91337
* tsmithe larts the bugs
<tsmithe> die bugs die
<tsmithe> @lart bugs
<tsmithe> people care too much whether software works
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91338 in kdegraphics (main) "kghostview does not save the list of recent files on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91338
<tsmithe> argh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91163 in stellarium (universe) "crash on dual screen with beryl windowmanager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91163
* Fujitsu notes that that's not a new bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91339 in mono (main) "Mono crashed when banshee importing album art" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91340 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_hv_free_ent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91341 in libpam-ldap (universe) "[sync]  please sync libpam-ldap 180-1.7 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91343 in Ubuntu "konqueror error with adept " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91344 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91345 in python2.4 (main) "I had just booted up and it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91346 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend crashed while viewing recorded programme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91347 in gaim (main) "Error massage Gaim when exit ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91348 in firefox (main) "Saving of files only possible in Home folder, not on USB disk, other partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91349 in firefox (main) "crash when accesing msn hotmail account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91350 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with SIGSEGV in PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91350
<slytherin> /topic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91351 in xorg (main) "X.Org segfaults after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91352 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Shows nick as nickserv instead of my nick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91353 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "No topic displayed on IRC channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91354 in tsclient (main) "Terminal Server Client appears under System/Preferences as well as Applications/Internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91356 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in getPPD()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91355 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Universe and Multiverse enabled by default" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91357 in qalculate-kde (universe) "[feisty herd 5]  qalculate has duplicate entries in kde menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91358 in apport (main) "update manager started after the second try and then crashed the system after the sudo password entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91359 in firefox (main) "firefox always detect poweroff from kde as crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91360 in Ubuntu "openoffice crashes when I launch it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91361 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashed after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91362 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91364 in liferea (main) "[Feisty] Can't select gtkhtml for rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91363 in compiz (main) "compiz-core fails on upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91366 in liferea (main) "[Feisty] Can't select gtkhtml for rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91367 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex() just started a few programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91368 in update-manager (main) "Edgy -> Fiesty upgrade fails with gzip exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91365 in towitoko (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync towitoko (2.0.7-7.3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91365
<pochu> !info compiz-core edgy
<ubotu> compiz-core: OpenGL composition manager - core binaries et al. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 176 kB, installed size 396 kB
<pochu> !info compiz-core edgy-backports
<ubotu> compiz-core: OpenGL composition manager - core binaries et al. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3.3-0ubuntu2~git2006112~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 142 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91369 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "LiveCD doesn't work at all because Ubuntu doesn't detect my HD" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91370 in Ubuntu "DVD R/W Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91371 in vlc (universe) "[feisty] vlc sound control misplaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91372 in gnome-nettool (main) "Meaningless progressbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91373 in Ubuntu "Soundblaster mp3+ not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91375 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in __str__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91374 in kdepim (main) "karm crashes frequently in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91376 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91377 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in __str__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91378 in Ubuntu "Beryl was running and started Quake3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91379 in Ubuntu "Ndiswrapper always hangs Kubuntu's startup but not Ubuntu's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91381 in gdesklets-data (universe) "All gdesklets weather applets fail to retrieve data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91382 in cupsys (main) "Lpd networking printing problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91383 in Ubuntu "no se que sucedio pero me dio este error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91380 in aiccu (multiverse) "Please sync 20070115-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91384 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in xcb_xlib_unlock()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91385 in Ubuntu "Prism 2.5 Wireless Card not recognised as a wireless device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91386 in update-manager (main) "I ran the upgrade manager to upgrade from Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 to Feisty Fawn, and it crashed..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91387 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes when trying to create a new Bookmark folder- Feisty 2.6.20-9-386 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91388 in Ubuntu "Macromedia Flash plugin bug - Edgy - Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91389 in network-manager (main) "Support for more than one VPN simultaneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91390 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "More verbose error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91390
<pochu> heya thekorn!
<thekorn> hi pochu !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91391 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91392 in k3d (universe) "Warning: compile error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91393 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Fiesty fails with KRun not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91393
<pochu> thekorn: regarding bug 89762, what do you think about renaming bugtool?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<thekorn> pochu: that's fine with me, for me it doesn't matter if we call it bugtool or buginfo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91396 in Ubuntu "Media player control keys on HP dv9000 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91396
<pochu> thekorn: neither for me ;) but as we haven't merged it in bughelper.main, maybe it's better to change it, as it seems more appropiate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91394 in hotkey-setup (main) "DVD key on HP dv9000 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91395 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91395
<thekorn> pochu: yeah, i think i should change it,
<pochu> thekorn: also, would it be possible to have something like "--comments last" ?
<pochu> (look one of my last comments)
<thekorn> pochu: that's easy
<thekorn> will add that option soon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91399 in console-setup (main) "fail to install with subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91397 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91397
<pochu> thekorn: ty :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91398 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91400 in acpi-support (main) "Hibernate Corrupts Bios" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91401 in Ubuntu "metacity crashed when I switch workspaces from 1 to 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91402 in example-content (main) "Incorrect version number on cd-cover example file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91402
<thekorn> pochu: added --lastcomment option and renamed bugtool into buginfo
<pochu> thekorn: thanks!
<pochu> thekorn: updating :)
<pochu> thekorn: can you comment the report? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91403 in i8kutils (universe) "i8k module not automatically tuning on fans" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91404 in Ubuntu "Screen momentarily flashes black - NVidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91404
<thekorn> pochu: will do that when i'm home, have to leave now, see you soon.
<pochu> thekorn: ok, thanks again :)
<thekorn> pochu: you are always welcome :)
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91405 in cryptsetup (universe) "can't open crypted device since 2:1.0.4+svn26-1ubuntu1~edgy1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91406 in Ubuntu "gnome-theme-manager crashes when trying to remove an icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91407 in kdegraphics (main) "Can't prorerly print PDF document. The printout is cropped and placed incorrectly on the page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91408 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91409 in Ubuntu "after latest update computer automatically shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91410 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91410
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91415 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Firmware file 'dvb-usb-wt220u-fc03.fw' for USB DVB-T receiver missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91414 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV nvidia-glx twinview on "switch user"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91419 in bittorrent (main) "[apport]  btdownloadgui.bittorrent crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91420 in kdebase (main) "cannot add printer with an lpd backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91416 in gftp (main) "gftp  crashes when i connect via ftp on my web site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91417 in k3b (main) "k3b Edgy server missing dependencies (cdrdao,...)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91418 in tzdata (main) "Daylight savings time not updated properly in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91421 in Ubuntu "machine doesn't hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91423 in Ubuntu "Beryl steals the xkill Ctrl-Alt-Esc shortcut somehow." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91422 in xorg-server (main) "FEISTY: ctrl alt f1 terminal doesn't work with special characters (, ..)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91424 in ecawave (universe) "ecawave crashes when loading mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91425 in Ubuntu "FEISTY: cx88_dvb doesn't get automatically loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91426 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't show SD card icon " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91428 in scim-tables (main) "Wildcard character not work in Changjie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91429 in hal (main) "tifm sd card reader does not mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91427 in Ubuntu "ALC883 hda_codec bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91430 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes with reinitialize default values in syntax coloration preference menu & gedit syntax coloration missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91431 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91432 in smart-notifier (universe) "Restarts dbus in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91433 in qtparted (main) "Qparted crashed when trying to acces to an external usb drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91434 in Ubuntu "Live cd problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91435 in totem (main) "Volume popup moves in opposite direction to mousewheel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91436 in beagle (main) "Beagle keeps crashing and I don't know why!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91437 in Ubuntu "beryl crashing " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91438 in logcheck (main) "logcheck-database doesn't have rules for amd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91439 in abiword (main) "spellcheck doesn't work in AbiWord" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91440 in recoverjpeg (universe) "recoverjpeg doesn't actually do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91443 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_style_add_text_align@plt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91444 in casper (main) "splash text is unreadably small [Kubuntu herd 5] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91441 in f-spot (main) "Losing mouse input while using F-Spot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91442 in magicrescue (universe) "magicrescue should depend on a package which provides jpegtran" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91445 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashed when I tried to synchronize time for DST for 3-11-2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91446 in gst-plugins0.8 (universe) "gstreamer0.8-misc depends on libwavpack0 which isn't available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91447 in laptop-detect (main) "Dependency on dmidecode needs to be tightened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91448 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91449 in usplash (main) "Disk tray ejection button doesn't respond after shutting down a liveCD session." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91450 in xfmedia (universe) "blue borders on xfmedia with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91451 in evolution (main) "Unexpected termination error when closing Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91452 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91455 in Ubuntu "Sound intermittently turns off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91453 in hal (main) "hardware information applet crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91454 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91456 in supertux (universe) "SuperTux does not run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91459 in totem (main) "totem-xine crashes on Quicktime play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91457 in pysol (universe) "Latest update to pysol still doesn't launch!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91458 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Open Office Not Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91460 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91461 in texmacs (universe) "[UVF Exception Report]  [SYNC]  texmacs 1.0.6.9-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91462 in tar (main) "[apport]  tar crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91463 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91465 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91466 in Ubuntu "Enabled Desktop Effects hides drives in "computer file browser"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91464 in evolution (main) "'Reply to sender' crashes evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91467 in vpnc (universe) "Please merge vpnc 0.4.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91468 in vim (main) "[Feisty]  problems with vim and shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91469 in Ubuntu "NO info showing on "CHANGES" tab in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91470 in Ubuntu "filename of ubuntu and derivative distro iso's aren't distinguishable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91471 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport crashed with SIGSEGV in PyType_IsSubtype()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91472 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed using swf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91473 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar search results span multiple screens with Twinview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91474 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91475 in Ubuntu "Can not access network-admin from Gnome Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91477 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supplicant doesn't work in "managed mode" in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91478 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power Manager Preferences hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91479 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91480 in Ubuntu "kde freezes after less then a minute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91481 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ubuntu extra wireless drivers conflict with hostap for Prism 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91482 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in QListViewItem::firstChild()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91483 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu "About" doesn't close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91484 in viewcvs (universe) "use_rcsparse is necessary to display new cvs modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91485 in apt (main) "[apport]  apt-cache crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91486 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91487 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91488 in shared-mime-info (main) "Camera RAW files open with wrong apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91489 in pgplsh (universe) "[UVFe]  update to 1.2" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91491 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91492 in libcairo (main) "EXTEND_PAD and EXTEND_REFLECT stops Lotus Notes 8 (and other swt software) from working on Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91495 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91494 in pulseaudio (main) "module-esound-protocol-unix and ownership of /tmp/.esd directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91496 in gaim (main) "Switching tab when reconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91498 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome screensaver only on one screen with NVidia-9755/xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91497 in amarok (main) "Amarok downloads a podcast when it should transfer it to a MP3 player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91500 in amarok (main) "Amarok cannot play *.ra files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91502 in wammu (universe) "[apport]  wammu crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91503 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91504 in firefox (main) "Firefox frequently crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91505 in centericq (universe) "Centericq in Dapper gives 503 error while connecting to a Jabber server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91505
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-03
<ubotu> New bug: #197811 in ubuntu "Ubuntu starts in low graphics mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197811
<ubotu> New bug: #197813 in firefox-3.0 (main) "blogspot webpage messed up in rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197813
<ubotu> New bug: #197814 in ubuntu "booting toggles between mounting sata or pata disk as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197814
<jjesse> not that it matters but do you get more karma if you close an bug and it is assigned to you versus a bug that isn't assigned to you
<RAOF> crimsun_: If you're here, is there any more information I can add to bug #192382 to for it to be more useful?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192382
<jjesse> anyone know how often the bug-a-day stats gets updated?
<ubotu> New bug: #197815 in tomboy (main) "no more delete button and auto-bullet on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197815
<ubotu> New bug: #197816 in libopengl-ruby (universe) "package libopengl-ruby1.8 0.60.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/i486-linux/glut.so', which is also in package libopengl-ruby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197816
<ubotu> New bug: #193912 in ubuntu "gdm crashes very easily,xorg very vulnerable when i install some modules like tv" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193912
<ubotu> New bug: #194169 in compiz (main) "Extra WM Actions enabled by default but no hotkey set" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194169
<ubotu> New bug: #194739 in xf86-input-evtouch (universe) "My touchscreen can't work well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194739
<ubotu> New bug: #197819 in ubuntu "broadcom wireless not working fresh install of hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197819
<ubotu> New bug: #197820 in crack-attack (universe) "No window decorations under compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197820
<ubotu> New bug: #197821 in crack-attack (universe) "Start game and Quit should switch place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197821
<ubotu> New bug: #194933 in compiz (main) "Compiz + 169-series NVIDIA drivers: frequent visual corruption of window title bars upon various title bar events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194933
<ubotu> New bug: #197826 in ubiquity (main) "Not capable of burning Ubuntu 7.10 on CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197826
<ubotu> New bug: #197827 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird update to 2.0.0.12 breaks Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197827
<ubotu> New bug: #197829 in cupsys (main) "Printing fails. Cups error in ghostscript: /undefined in iceRGB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197829
<ubotu> New bug: #197831 in evolution (main) "Evolution adds ">" in front of the word From" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197831
<ubotu> New bug: #197834 in acpi (main) "acpi with ndiswrapper does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197834
<ubotu> New bug: #197835 in ubuntu "CD Drive randomly pops open while typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197835
<ubotu> New bug: #197836 in ubuntu "Power managment 2.21.1 does not update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197836
<crimsun_> RAOF: it's most definitely not a version mismatch.
<RAOF> crimsun_: Yeah, just thought I'd try.
<crimsun_> RAOF: does "alsamixer -c0" fail?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> And "alsamixer -c?" for ? != 0 says "wrong c argument"
<crimsun_> yes, that's correct
<crimsun_> so l-u-m is broken
<ubotu> New bug: #197837 in openoffice.org (main) "can't see a space in oo writer at end of line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197837
<ubotu> New bug: #197838 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity partitioning: default gives: "Invalid Size" [OK] button; requires xkill!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197838
<crimsun_> RAOF: does alsa-source generate a deb that exhibits the same symptom?
<RAOF> Allow me to install m-a :)
<crimsun_> /sbin/alsa force-reload after
<RAOF> Aha!  No restart necessary, yay.
<RAOF> apt-zeroconf would be substantially cooler if it didn't break apt so often :/
<crimsun_> so many changesets :/
<crimsun_> ok, so back to this hal+g-p-m mess.
<RAOF> From alsa-source to l-u-m?
<crimsun_> no, just generally
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Oh.  Alsa-source is going to build every single driver, isn't it.  That's why it's not finished yet :)
<RAOF> crimsun_: Alsa-source works.
<crimsun_> right, thought so :)
<crimsun_> thanks, I'll take it from there and point out the changesets to rtg
<RAOF> Thanks.
<crimsun_> marking it fix released is nice, too :)
<RAOF> I'll be sure to do that when it's released ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #197839 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -c -d upgrade Gutsy to Hardy fails with installArchives() failed. Fatal IO Error 9 (Bad file descriptor) on X server :0.0. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197839
<ubotu> New bug: #197842 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Bad quality in FLV playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197842
<ubotu> New bug: #197843 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Patch: AMD HDMI audio support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197843
<crimsun_> ah geez, I forgot to fix the inverted logic check
<ubotu> New bug: #197849 in ubuntu "Click to open date/time causes unresponsiveness in GNOME Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197849
<ubotu> New bug: #197850 in ubuntu "Asus Eee pc with linux; ubuntu does not recognise in-built camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197850
<ubotu> New bug: #197851 in ubuntu "[Hardy A5] Wireless option disappeared after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197851
<ubotu> New bug: #194203 in tunapie (universe) "Tunapie.py crashed with SIGSEGV in wxObject::UnRef()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194203
<ubotu> New bug: #197852 in par2cmdline (universe) "par2 should encorporate IBB speed patches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197852
<ubotu> New bug: #197853 in linux (main) "battery charge reporting doesn't work for asus eeepc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197853
<ubotu> New bug: #197855 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon override wallpaper on openbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197855
<ubotu> New bug: #197856 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "ktorrent-kde4 closes immediately after starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197856
<crimsun_> hooray, fixed the hal side
<crimsun_> now to figure out what's up with g-p-m
<ubotu> New bug: #197857 in firefox (universe) "The switch action between tags are very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197857
<ubotu> New bug: #197858 in snort (universe) "package snort None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/snort.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 123" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197858
<ubotu> New bug: #197859 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197859
<ubotu> New bug: #197860 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge won't start, if it can't find torrent folder " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197860
<ubotu> New bug: #197861 in linux-meta (main) "No APM on Hardy's kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197861
<ubotu> New bug: #197863 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox 0.11.2 stopped playing music (Ubuntu 7.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197863
<ubotu> New bug: #197865 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "Zoom out button in plasma should be removed for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197865
<ubotu> New bug: #197867 in python-qt3 (universe) "kde-guidance mountconfig has unneeded call to kdedesigner" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197867
<lexcorp> hi
<lexcorp> some solution for Conexant CX20551 (Waikiki) audio?
<ubotu> New bug: #197868 in gnome-art (universe) ""Close" Button Not Functioning in "About" screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197868
<ubotu> New bug: #197870 in gnome-art (universe) "Download summary error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197870
<ubotu> New bug: #197871 in at-spi (main) "package python-pyatspi 1.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197871
<ubotu> New bug: #197874 in meta-kde4 (universe) "Kubuntu Hardy, kde4 freezed on splash screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197874
<ubotu> New bug: #197875 in ubuntu "[hardy]desktop incons sometimes do not load. If I CTRL ALT BKSPC it shows again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197875
<ubotu> New bug: #197876 in compiz (main) "Hardy Heron: Compiz borders not displaying/displaying incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197876
<ubotu> New bug: #197877 in linux (main) "Kernel upgrade to 2.6.24-11 breaks USB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197877
<ubotu> New bug: #197879 in meta-kde (main) "kde4 crashes on splash screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197879
<ubotu> New bug: #197881 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Include smart-notifier in Ubuntu by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197881
<ubotu> New bug: #197883 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Include smart-notifier in Ubuntu by default (dup-of: 197881)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197883
<ubotu> New bug: #197884 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "Docs in Memo conduit can not be printed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197884
<ubotu> New bug: #197885 in hyphen (universe) "same file i different packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197885
<ubotu> New bug: #197886 in gnome-panel (main) "too long to display file list of file or klik file or change view as list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197886
<ubotu> New bug: #197887 in ubiquity (main) "Accessibility non-functional in only-ubiquity mode." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197887
<ubotu> New bug: #197888 in keepassx (universe) "[request] keepassx 0.3.0 in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197888
<ubotu> New bug: #197892 in linux (main) "ATA exception upon starting smartd, breaking drive until next reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197892
<ubotu> New bug: #197894 in human-theme (main) "menu color does not match panel color in human-murrine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197894
<ubotu> New bug: #197895 in python-scipy (universe) "cannot import scipy.signal from python-scipy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197895
<ubotu> New bug: #197898 in firefox (universe) "Website get rerouted to a Japanese version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197898
<ubotu> New bug: #197899 in banshee (universe) "banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197899
<ubotu> New bug: #197900 in nautilus (main) "Frequent total system freeze since Fri 29-Feb-08 security update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197900
<ubotu> New bug: #197903 in ubuntu "fonts pixel shifting on hilight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197903
<ubotu> New bug: #197905 in linux (main) "Synaptics trackpoint detected as generic mouse on Fujitsu t2010 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197905
<ubotu> New bug: #197906 in ubuntu "adept crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197906
<ubotu> New bug: #197911 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Multiple Software Security Device popups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197911
<ubotu> New bug: #197912 in ubuntu "Network Manager adds domain name where it shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197912
<ubotu> New bug: #197914 in gnash (universe) "Please include Finnish (fi) translation of Gnash .desktop item to next upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197914
<ubotu> New bug: #197915 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed:  InstallStepError: MythbuntuApply Debconf Xfer failed with code 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197915
<ubotu> New bug: #197917 in rrdweather (universe) "Averages messed up when values go to 0 when network connection down." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197917
<ubotu> New bug: #197920 in kubuntu-kde4-meta (universe) "Missing dependencies: openoffice.org-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197920
<ubotu> New bug: #197921 in workrave (main) "Workrave doesn't start properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197921
<ubotu> New bug: #197841 in bzr "ppa bzr package 1.2~rc1-1build2 for Ubuntu Hardy fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197841
<ubotu> New bug: #197922 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox & epiphany icons too big in 1900 pixel width in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197922
<danimo> hi
<danimo> has anyone seen crashes with wine on hardy?
<danimo> it's become basically useuseable
<danimo> it segfaults right on start
<pochu> danimo: perhaps bug 191575?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<danimo> pochu: more generic: everything dies
<danimo> pochu: but yeah, sorta like that bug
<danimo> pochu: which is really annoying since it exists for several weeks now, and I am depending on wine for online banking
<RAOF> danimo: Yeah, wine segfaults on everything.  The winehq package doesn't (for me, at least), and it seems to be a problem with the interaction between gcc & wine.
<ubotu> New bug: #197927 in gnome-panel (main) "ktorrent is working great but the icon dose not apear in the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197927
<danimo> RAOF: the winehq package for feisty doesn't work with star money at least
<ubotu> New bug: #189611 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in install_package()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189611
<ubotu> New bug: #197928 in ubuntu "can't install ubuntu from live cd without a mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197928
<ubotu> New bug: #197929 in linux (main) "Backlight adjustment no longer works on Thinkpad X61s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197929
<ubotu> New bug: #197933 in e2fsprogs (main) "very slow e2fsck in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197933
<ubotu> New bug: #197937 in ubuntu "[hardy] customs usplash colors got corrupted since last update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197937
<ubotu> New bug: #197944 in subtitleeditor (universe) "Does not work in Kubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197944
<ubotu> New bug: #193964 in network-manager-applet (main) "Network-manager applets (kde and gnome) die on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193964
<ubotu> New bug: #193978 in jockey (main) "Jockey isn't used from Visual Effects tab" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193978
<ubotu> New bug: #197946 in network-manager-applet (main) "[hardy] 'Connection Information' is greyed out in pop-up menu when right clicking on Network Manager applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197946
<Dat1> Hi, just a quick question. In general, who has the appropriate permissions to change the importance of bugs?
<parthan> Dat1: bug squad
<parthan> Dat1: and the maintainers
<Dat1> Can anyone join the bug squad?
<pochu> it's not the bug squad, but ubuntu-bugcontrol
<pochu> anyone can join the bugsquad though :)
<pochu> see /topic
<Dat1> But the bugsquad cannot change importance?
<ubotu> New bug: #197948 in ubuntu "NEW: universe freeze exception for openwsman and uns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197948
<pochu> no it can't
<parthan> oops, i just missed the name
<ubotu> New bug: #179934 in jockey "add command-line interface (dup-of: 181832)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179934
<ubotu> New bug: #197949 in ubuntu "Plugin icon confuses new users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197949
<ubotu> New bug: #197950 in lyx (universe) "lyx assertion failed in QList<T>::at: when saving a file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197950
<pochu> parthan: you can join the bugsquad and after some triage apply to the bugcontrol team :)
<Dat1> OK, just one last quick question: I have been triaging bugs for a while now in launchpad, but what are advantages of being part of bugsquad? Should I join?
<pochu> Dat1: no special advantages AFAIK... just that you will be a bugsquad member and that's cool!
<Dat1> pochu: OK, thanks! If that's cool, I will join ;)
<pochu> Dat1: and it's the path to join ubuntu-bugcontrol (which can change importance and more things) afaik
<ubotu> New bug: #197951 in grub (main) "GRUB needs priority update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197951
<ubotu> New bug: #197952 in pm-utils (main) "Script error in function modunload() (dup-of: 188261)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197952
<ubotu> New bug: #197954 in ubuntu "Hardy: Unable to scan Floppy Drive for media changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197954
<Iulian> Hey
<pochu> morning Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #197957 in alsa-plugins (main) "Include a libasound2-plugins-extra package for a52, jack, maemo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197957
<ubotu> New bug: #197958 in linux (main) "Authentication rejected on Kubuntu installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197958
<ubotu> New bug: #197959 in linux (main) "[Hardy]Recent kernel update to 2.6.24-11 breaks b43 (with bcm4312)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197959
<ubotu> New bug: #197963 in apt (main) "Mensaje despues de actualizar ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197963
<ubotu> New bug: #197968 in libmtp (main) "Link in udev rules.d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197968
<ubotu> New bug: #197965 in ubuntu "package deskbar-applet 2.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197965
<ubotu> New bug: #197967 in at-spi (main) "package python-pyatspi 1.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197967
<Iulian> G'morning pochu ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #197969 in pilot-link (main) "Link in udev rules.d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197969
<ubotu> New bug: #197971 in kdebase (main) "Link in udev/rules.d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197971
<ubotu> New bug: #197972 in libopensync-plugin-google-calendar (universe) "Doesn't handle recurring events in google cal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197972
<ubotu> New bug: #197973 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with signal 7 in g_closure_invoke() (dup-of: 196096)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197973
<ubotu> New bug: #197975 in debian-installer (main) "latest mini.iso fails to recognise VirtualBox hard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197975
<ubotu> New bug: #197976 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "crash on firefox pplugin connect to tightvnc server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197976
<ubotu> New bug: #197978 in tracker (main) "Cracy Tracker HDD access after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197978
<ubotu> New bug: #197980 in eric (universe) "Eric crashes on start in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197980
<ubotu> New bug: #197981 in ubuntu "ati radeon x 1650" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197981
<ubotu> New bug: #197982 in ubuntu "dma warning in hardy kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197982
<ubotu> New bug: #197985 in ubuntu "[Hardy alpha5] network configuration alteration on update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197985
<ubotu> New bug: #197989 in gnome-orca (main) "package gnome-orca None failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197989
<ubotu> New bug: #197990 in deskbar-applet (main) "package deskbar-applet None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197990
<ubotu> New bug: #197994 in firefox (universe) "Hardy: Mouse disappears when page loading in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197994
<ubotu> New bug: #197995 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet can't handle wlan SSIDs containing non-ASCII chars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197995
<mohbana> hey guys!
<mohbana> anyone here?
<Iulian> mohbana: If you have any questions, please ask and I'm sure someone will respond.
<mohbana> when is the icedtea plugin going to be fixed?
<Iulian> mohbana: To be honest I don't know the answer. Which bug?
<mohbana> it causes azureus to crash and does't work in mozilla
<mohbana> Iulian, 2 sec im going to look for it
<ubotu> New bug: #198001 in rtorrent (universe) "[upgrade] to 0.7.9 and 0.11.9 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198001
<ubotu> New bug: #198002 in ubuntu "network:/// can't be browsed, ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198002
<ubotu> New bug: #198003 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198003
 * Iulian is afk for ~30min
<ubotu> New bug: #198005 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in toggle_refs_notify()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198005
<ubotu> New bug: #198006 in ubuntu "Dell Inpriron and IPW3945" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198006
<ubotu> New bug: #198010 in sim (universe) "FTFBS on several archs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198010
<mohbana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/187421 i tihnk tis this bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187421 in limewire "c->xlib.lock failed (dup-of: 87947)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87947 in libx11 "xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [Medium,Fix released]
<mohbana> not limewire
<ubotu> New bug: #198011 in evolution (main) "Evolution did'nt remember me on any Event (calender)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198011
<ubotu> New bug: #198012 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Latest update removes "Storage" and "Multimedia" tabs from "Removable drives and Media"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198012
<ubotu> New bug: #198013 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] after start and login show window with content of drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198013
<mohbana> its this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-java7/+bug/152362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152362 in icedtea-java7 "icedtea-java7-plugin always crashes firefox" [High,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #198015 in evolution (main) "repeating appointments on a CalDav Server make problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198015
<ubotu> New bug: #198017 in ubuntu "Gnome Desktop crashes if i start it with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198017
<ubotu> New bug: #198019 in ubiquity (main) "MD5 check implementation is inefficient" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198019
<ubotu> New bug: #198021 in evolution (main) "Make notices and tasks saveable on a CALDAV Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198021
<ubotu> New bug: #198025 in eclipse (universe) "Integrated browser support eclipse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198025
<ubotu> New bug: #197423 in mythtv (multiverse) "Weather applet crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197423
<ubotu> New bug: #197469 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in RemoteFile::SetTimeout()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197469
<ubotu> New bug: #197566 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197566
<ubotu> New bug: #197880 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in stdin()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197880
<ubotu> New bug: #198023 in acpi-support (main) "vbetool post breaks resume on toshiba satellite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198023
<ubotu> New bug: #198027 in firefox (universe) "Strange mouse/keyboard behavior in Firefox and GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198027
<ubotu> New bug: #198026 in thunderbird (main) "cannot open messages from within search window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198026
<ubotu> New bug: #198032 in lastfm (universe) "lastfm should depend on libasound2-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198032
<ubotu> New bug: #198030 in brasero (main) "brasero does not check disc integrity right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198030
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> gosh.  it is the hurd dude
<Iulian> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heh, hi marnanel, Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #196864 in nautilus "HARDY HERON evolution/nautilus issue: nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196864
<ubotu> New bug: #198035 in ubuntu "Firefox has two clipboards" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198035
<ubotu> New bug: #194180 in gnome-power-manager (main) "After #177570 fix, GPM reports nonsensical values (dup-of: 194719)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194180
<elmargol> The "hue" value of totem is strange here :/
<elmargol> Where does totem store this setting?
<ubotu> New bug: #198038 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV when emptying the trashcan (dup-of: 196864)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198038
<ubotu> New bug: #149334 in timer-applet (universe) "timer-applet crashed with AssertionError in set_progress()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149334
<ubotu> New bug: #150829 in timer-applet (universe) "timer-applet crashed with AttributeError in _on_timeout()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150829
<ubotu> New bug: #198039 in ubiquity (main) "partition_too_small can miscalculate with nested mountpoints" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198039
<ubotu> New bug: #198042 in ubuntu "Progressbar & glider theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198042
<ubotu> New bug: #198043 in nautilus (main) "open office total of 4 crashed (dup-of: 196712)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198043
<bobbo> Should bug #197821 be sent upstream?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197821 in crack-attack "Start game and Quit should switch place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197821
<ubotu> New bug: #198044 in xorg (main) "nv kernel module not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198044
<ubotu> New bug: #198046 in ubuntu "Gnome fails to load settings with xserver-xgl installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198046
<ubotu> New bug: #198048 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pulseaudio-module-jack" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198048
<ubotu> New bug: #198049 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0-dev contains only documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198049
<ubotu> New bug: #194174 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "The 'Show Mouse' plugin for Compiz does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194174
<ubotu> New bug: #198051 in mozilla-thunderbird "v. 1.5.0.14ubu crashes every time I send a message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198051
<ubotu> New bug: #198052 in keepassx (universe) "GUI hangs while generating a password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198052
<ubotu> New bug: #198054 in totem (main) "Aspect Ratio selection broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198054
<ubotu> New bug: #198059 in openoffice.org (main) "unable to select previous font size when changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198059
<ubotu> New bug: #198060 in xen-3.2 (main) "package python-xen-3.2 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xen-3.2.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/xen/__init__.py', which is also in package python-xen-3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198060
<ubotu> New bug: #198061 in gdecrypt (universe) "new "bug fix only" upstream version available (0.7.2.1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198061
<ubotu> New bug: #198062 in openser (universe) "Merge openser 1.3.0-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198062
<ubotu> New bug: #198064 in pidgin (main) "please update pidgin to 2.4.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198064
<ubotu> New bug: #198066 in sysvinit (main) "usplash fsck cancelling doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198066
<ubotu> New bug: #198074 in firefox (universe) "Flash not showing properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198074
<ubotu> New bug: #198068 in libsdl1.2 (main) "SDL, begin_code.h, // comments cause warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198068
<ubotu> New bug: #198071 in kde-guidance (main) "Cannot control backlight of Dell notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198071
<ubotu> New bug: #198073 in totem (main) "Totem should provide a way to change the XV_COLORKEY value it uses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198073
<ubotu> New bug: #157470 in xfce4-fsguard-plugin (universe) "xfce4-fsguard-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157470
<ubotu> New bug: #198070 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "[needs packing] pidgin-plugin-pack v 2.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198070
<bdmurray> jcastro: you pinged me about upstreams and hug days.  are you looking for more advance notice?
<ubotu> New bug: #198077 in openoffice.org (main) "Spreadsheet Save times grow to over double after an hour or so of being open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198077
<ubotu> New bug: #198081 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when selecting File > Download messages for offline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198081
<ubotu> New bug: #198079 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony kubuntu-docs-index v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198079
<jcastro> bdmurray: advance notice would be great, just a CC on the announcements would be fine.
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay, I usually have an idea of what is coming up well before the announcement.  I just don't send the announcement until the bug list is ready.
<ubotu> New bug: #194050 in epiphany-extensions (main) "ad block extension does not block ads" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194050
<jcastro> bdmurray: yeah all I really need to know is which component you are targetting so I can track down the upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #198086 in libpam-mount (main) "bad key file does not mount any crypto partition on PPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198086
<ubotu> New bug: #195162 in xfce-mcs-manager (universe) "xfce-mcs-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in layouts_plugin_create_dialog() - loading keyboard configurations" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195162
<ubotu> New bug: #198065 in ubuntu "la traduccion de xubuntu esta incompleta" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198065
<ubotu> New bug: #198083 in ubuntu "Error on Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198083
<ubotu> New bug: #195651 in xfce-mcs-manager (universe) "xfce-mcs-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in layouts_plugin_create_dialog() when attempting to configure the keyboard (dup-of: 195162)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195651
<ubotu> New bug: #198087 in ubuntu "openssh connections not responsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198087
<ubotu> New bug: #198089 in language-pack-cs (main) "návrhy na překlad šablony add-application v ubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198089
<ubotu> New bug: #198090 in compiz (main) "Alt+Tab is flaky when a window is 'Always on visible workspace'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198090
<ubotu> New bug: #198098 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198098
<ubotu> New bug: #197919 in easycrypt (universe) "EasyCrypt.py crashed with KeyError in openCrypt()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197919
<ubotu> New bug: #198093 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "The plugin does not properly start HP RiLOE II remote console" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198093
<ubotu> New bug: #198102 in ubuntu "ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg': No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198102
<ubotu> New bug: #198103 in php5 (main) "php5-5.2.1-0ubuntu1.5 session handling segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198103
<ubotu> New bug: #198095 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196864)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198095
<ubotu> New bug: #198100 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196864)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198100
<ubotu> New bug: #197706 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197706
<ubotu> New bug: #198106 in ubiquity (main) "Configure partitions for RAID1, received: The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198106
<ubotu> New bug: #198110 in ubuntu-keyring (main) "ubuntu-keyring doesn't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198110
<ubotu> New bug: #198111 in evolution (main) "Evolution and Google calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198111
<ubotu> New bug: #193995 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193995
<ubotu> New bug: #198108 in ubiquity (main) "noninteractive installer crashes when oem-config/enable is set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198108
<ubotu> New bug: #194140 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "Dependency cycle prevents upgrade of libsasl2-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194140
<ubotu> New bug: #198107 in linux (main) "Kaffeine multi-tasking failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198107
<ubotu> New bug: #198115 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mytbackend killed with SIGILL on AMD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198115
<ubotu> New bug: #198117 in mythtv (multiverse) "package mythtv-database None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198117
<ubotu> New bug: #198118 in nxtvepg (universe) "nxtvepg won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198118
<ubotu> New bug: #198113 in firefox (universe) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198113
<ubotu> New bug: #198121 in openoffice.org (main) "copy and past doesn't work (german configuration) (dup-of: 191968)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198121
<ubotu> New bug: #198122 in ubuntu "hardy alpha 5 hangs during startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198122
<ubotu> New bug: #198124 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198124
<ubotu> New bug: #198127 in gnome-panel (main) "clock applet crashes upon selecting non-timezone location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198127
<ubotu> New bug: #198129 in tzdata (main) "Chile delay in 3 weeks the daylight time transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198129
<ubotu> New bug: #198125 in acpid (main) "suspend and hibernate causes severe data corruption because not syncing and not umounting external drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198125
<ubotu> New bug: #194487 in openvpn (main) "OpenVPN 2.1_Rc7: Does not route properly in Ubuntu 8.04 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194487
<ubotu> New bug: #198130 in libservlet2.4-java (main) "alternatives for libservlet-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198130
<ubotu> New bug: #198131 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck stuck in an infinite loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198131
<ubotu> New bug: #198114 in ltsp (main) "/etc/fstab/ overwritten by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198114
<ubotu> New bug: #198112 in hal (main) "LCD brightness icon doesn't appear for a long time, icon display is garbled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198112
<ubotu> New bug: #198134 in evince (main) "evince not respecting default printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198134
<ubotu> New bug: #198135 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus side-pane tree view: remove "open" arrows where no subfolders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198135
<ubotu> New bug: #198136 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FLAM3 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198136
<ubotu> New bug: #198138 in debian-installer (main) "Installer/wget is unable to retrieve files via a proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198138
<ubotu> New bug: #198141 in ubuntu "[hardy] [regression] acpi is totally broken on hp compaq nx6110/intel i915" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198141
<ubotu> New bug: #194384 in abiword (main) "cups not printing from abiword" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194384
<ubotu> New bug: #198149 in ubuntu "Using Hardy Alpha live CD, I cannot use Full Graphics mode on any computer with ATI drivers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198149
<ubotu> New bug: #198150 in ubuntu-meta (main) "blinking cursor in help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198150
<ubotu> New bug: #198151 in apport (main) "apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV in _PyObject_GC_New()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198151
<ubotu> New bug: #198157 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-update-image: /opt/ltsp/i386 is hardcoded in some places" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198157
<ubotu> New bug: #198153 in kubuntu-meta (main) "libksane for KDE 4 needs packaging" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198153
<ubotu> New bug: #198154 in nautilus (main) "nautilus don't show thumbnails for jpg images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198154
<ubotu> New bug: #198158 in ubuntu "Problem during extensive passage in files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198158
<ubotu> New bug: #198152 in ubuntu "default browser keyboard-shortcut fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198152
<ubotu> New bug: #198159 in network-manager (main) "Misleading applet icon when connection is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198159
<ubotu> New bug: #198160 in rails (universe) "Please sync package 'rails' 2.0.2-1 from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198160
<Dat2> Does anyone know which program is responsible for creating thumbnails of pictures shown in nautilus?
<Dat2> (I am trying to triage bug #198154)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198154 in nautilus "nautilus don't show thumbnails for jpg images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198154
<ubotu> New bug: #198170 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-network crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198170
<ubotu> New bug: #198172 in ubuntu "E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198172
<ubotu> New bug: #198161 in apache2-mpm-itk (universe) "unmetdep on apache2.2-common  (= 2.2.6-3ubuntu2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198161
<ubotu> New bug: #198162 in ubuntu "GNOME Bug Report Tool missing arguments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198162
<ubotu> New bug: #198163 in selinux (universe) "selinux.config script seems to require grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198163
<ubotu> New bug: #198165 in xorg (main) "Screen rotation does not work on ATI R350 (Radeon 9800 Pro) with "radeon" driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198165
<ubotu> New bug: #198167 in evolution (main) "[hardy] account default for "always bcc" doesn't set the field for new message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198167
<ubotu> New bug: #198174 in autoclass (universe) "autoclass -reports segfault on import example " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198174
<ubotu> New bug: #198176 in xorg (main) "gdm[5056]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198176
<ubotu> New bug: #198179 in dell "oem-config timezone map is off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198179
<ubotu> New bug: #198180 in apt-rpm (universe) "unmetdep on librpm4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198180
<ubotu> New bug: #198171 in kdeartwork-kde4 (universe) "FF: General Exception for KDE 4 packages (dup-of: 198178)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198171
<ubotu> New bug: #198177 in ubuntu "panel freezes at shutdown when firefox dialog appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198177
<ubotu> New bug: #198181 in ubuntu "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198181
<ubotu> New bug: #198178 in kdewebdev-kde4 (universe) "FF: General Exception for KDE 4 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198178
<ubotu> New bug: #198183 in apport (main) "Apport dies when it tries to catch displayconfig bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198183
<ubotu> New bug: #198184 in linux (main) "Linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic doesn't wakeup the screen after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198184
<ubotu> New bug: #193970 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Wireless can't be activated if it was deactivated at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193970
<ubotu> New bug: #198189 in mldonkey (universe) "don't start, crash at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198189
<ubotu> New bug: #198190 in referencer (universe) "[sync-request] Sync referencer (1.1.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198190
<ubotu> New bug: #198191 in ubuntu "I cant Download Frostwire or LimeWire " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198191
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-04
<ubotu> New bug: #198193 in ubuntu "super/win key should be mapped to meta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198193
<ubotu> New bug: #198192 in evince (main) "evince window positioning with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198192
<ubotu> New bug: #198195 in apport (main) "Cannot submit Bug Report: "Firefox is already running...."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198195
<ubotu> New bug: #198196 in 3ddesktop "cant stretch icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198196
<ubotu> New bug: #198197 in hotkey-setup (main) "[hardy] IBM Thinkpad (T23): no OSD indication for volume control, display inhibit or thinklight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198197
<ubotu> New bug: #198198 in firefox-3.0 (main) "can't move bookmark folders in bookmark organizer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198198
<ubotu> New bug: #198199 in epiphany-browser (main) "Simply no response, no action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198199
<ubotu> New bug: #198200 in glipper (universe) "glipper crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198200
<ubotu> New bug: #198201 in ubuntu "dhcdbd.conf refers to redhat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198201
<ubotu> New bug: #198202 in wesnoth (universe) "Please sync wesnoth 1:1.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198202
<ubotu> New bug: #198204 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter crashes after some time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198204
<ubotu> New bug: #198205 in gnome-panel (main) "No (apparent) way to assign keyboard shortcuts to newly created workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198205
<ubotu> New bug: #194188 in rtorrent (universe) "Broken symbolic link /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/changelog.gz" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194188
<ubotu> New bug: #198207 in hal (main) "bmpx music player refuses to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198207
<ubotu> New bug: #198208 in hal-info (main) "Support for brightness on Sony Vaio VGN-TZ16GN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198208
<ubotu> New bug: #198209 in audacity (universe) "Audacity becomes zombie on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198209
<ubotu> New bug: #192965 in screenlets (universe) "FlowerScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile() (dup-of: 160266)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192965
<ubotu> New bug: #193302 in screenlets (universe) "DiskusageScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile() (dup-of: 160266)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193302
<ubotu> New bug: #198211 in ufw (main) "ufw: improper output on console when usplash disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198211
<ubotu> New bug: #198212 in firefox-3.0 (main) "can't drag bookmark folders from menu to toolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198212
<ubotu> New bug: #193937 in screenlets (universe) "NotesScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile() (dup-of: 160266)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193937
<ubotu> New bug: #196697 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "baltremian (dup-of: 187442)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196697
<ubotu> New bug: #198214 in acpi (main) "thinkpad sleep suspend fn buttons do not work without g-p-m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198214
<ubotu> New bug: #188427 in screenlets "LauncherScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile() (dup-of: 160266)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188427
<bdmurray> crimsun_: I'm not certain if it is related to the new hal but by gnome-power-manager isn't shutting down gracefully when battery is low
<ubotu> New bug: #198217 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Show mouse not working with latest git snaphot " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198217
<ubotu> New bug: #198218 in ubuntu "[hardy] After suspsend sound isnt working anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198218
<ubotu> New bug: #198220 in ubuntu "[hardy] No logout possible in KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198220
<ubotu> New bug: #198221 in ubuntu "hda intel sound capture isn't working hardy alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198221
<bdmurray> Why does aptitude changelog use changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<ubotu> New bug: #198222 in libtorrent (universe) "Please sync rtorrent 0.7.9-1 and libtorrent 0.11.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198222
<ubotu> New bug: #198224 in ubuntu "samba wont conect when remote computer needs password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198224
<ubotu> New bug: #198225 in linux (main) "nvidia graphics don't work on hardy alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198225
<ubotu> New bug: #197218 in exaile "Program Crash when browsing "information" about streaming radio (dup-of: 123409)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197218
<ubotu> New bug: #198228 in ubuntu "Can't setup display as my will" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198228
<ubotu> New bug: #198230 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "hardy displayconfig-gtk empy monitor list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198230
<ubotu> New bug: #198232 in file (main) "file reports negative size for QCOW images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198232
<ubotu> New bug: #198235 in ubuntu "swing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198235
<crimsun_> bdmurray: hmm, shouldn't be related, but I will attempt to reproduce that symptom (g-p-m not shutting down machine gracefully on low batt) locally
<ubotu> New bug: #195884 in librsvg (main) "rsvg-convert crashed with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195884
<ubotu> New bug: #198238 in ubuntu "hardy heron alpha 5 live cd fails to boot on optiplex 320 without acpi=off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198238
<ubotu> New bug: #198241 in ubuntu "[hardy] Gnome Shortcut for "Homedir" dont work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198241
<ubotu> New bug: #198236 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "dmesg: ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-rt/sound/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2160: MC'97 0 converters and GPIO not ready (0x1) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198236
<ubotu> New bug: #198243 in tomboy (main) "Please sponsor tomboy 0.9.8 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198243
<ubotu> New bug: #198244 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird version 2.0.0.12 (20080227) fail to create mail subfolder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198244
<ubotu> New bug: #198245 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with syntax error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198245
<ubotu> New bug: #198246 in php5 (main) "php cli crashes on uncaught derived exception" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198246
<ubotu> New bug: #197641 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197641
<ubotu> New bug: #198248 in util-linux (main) "cfdisk creates invalid (!) partion tables on disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198248
<ubotu> New bug: #198252 in apport (main) "apport will not update after system upgrade Gutsy - Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198252
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day \o/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080304 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #198256 in ubuntu-keyring (main) "package ubuntu-keyring 2008.03.03 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198256
<ubotu> New bug: #198257 in ubuntu "keyboard on feisty laptop stops functioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198257
<ubotu> New bug: #198265 in transmission (main) "Transmission should not default to ~/ to save files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198265
<ubotu> New bug: #198266 in ubuntu "copernico" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198266
<ubotu> New bug: #198267 in ubuntu "wireless rt61pci driver buggy in Hardy alpha (only 1Mbit/s) - used to be fine on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198267
<ubotu> New bug: #198269 in kde-guidance (main) "Display manager thinks I have a proprietary driver installed when I don't and then crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198269
<ubotu> New bug: #198272 in xscreensaver (main) "glplanet is very slow for no apparent reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198272
<ubotu> New bug: #198273 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[konqueror-kde4-http][trivial] user agent not sent in headers when switching to webkit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198273
<ubotu> New bug: #198276 in ubuntu "apt-get update 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198276
<ubotu> New bug: #198279 in gedit (main) "Gedit Hangs Up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198279
<ubotu> New bug: #198281 in gnome-translate (universe) "(hardy) installing gnome-translate uninstalls nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198281
<ubotu> New bug: #198280 in firefox (universe) "Firefox crashes as soon as "bookmarks" is clicked on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198280
<Gnine> "unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-deamon'. this could indicate a problem with Bonobo..." | 2.6.24-11-generic | gnome 2.21.92 | celeron 2.0
<ubotu> New bug: #198282 in ubuntu "No mixer device created with snd_intel8x0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198282
<ubotu> New bug: #183667 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder crashed with AttributeError in updateTreeView()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183667
<ubotu> New bug: #192918 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder crashed with KeyError in custom_selection_button_clicked()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192918
<ubotu> New bug: #196899 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder crashed with DBRunRecoveryError in DeadlockWrap()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196899
<ubotu> New bug: #198283 in linux-meta (main) "Wifi usb Key DWL-G122 not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198283
<james_w> Gnine: might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/197153
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197153 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Gnine> yes, i believe 197153 is what i found as well
<james_w> we think there are actually two or more bug reports there, but they are all to do with xrandr support it seems.
<james_w> Gnine: ~/.xsession-errors is a useful file for that message.
<Gnine> interesting
<ubotu> New bug: #198285 in nautilus (main) "cannot move files when the  destination is not local" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198285
<ra2> helo
<ra2> help me please with my ubuntu desktop. I cannot make/create a folder or even move a folder with mouse in my ubuntu desktop
<ubotu> New bug: #198288 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virutalboks kernel remove wifi from system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198288
<ubotu> New bug: #198287 in firefox-3.0 (main) "multiple tabs don't look like in GTK apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198287
<Gnine> setting xrandr to false was effective. ty james_w
<james_w> Gnine: no problem
<james_w> ra2: you probably want to file a bug on ubuntu-desktop
<james_w> sorry, gnome-desktop
<seb128> could people stop doing workarounds and try patched packages rather?
<seb128> bryce asked for testing and nobody replied
<seb128> we are not going to fix bugs this way
<ra2> james..do you think..I should create some script or anything else to restore my ubuntu desktop to be accessable easly
<Gnine> agreed. i just checked the report and first thing was a workaround. which is somewhat silly.
<ra2> I cannot move or drag my exist folder in my ubuntu dekstop...
<ra2> it always..says...error copying the folder...you dont have permission to do it
<ra2> any body can help me to get my ubuntu desktop work normal like before I install it, because I cannot create any folder or even drag it with mouse..specially in ubuntu desktop environments...it always..says errot while trying to cpy..to /folder...blabla...and you dont have permission to do it
<ra2> koniciwa Yasumoto san
<ra2> help me kudasai
<ubotu> New bug: #197893 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a() when copying cd to image file" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197893
<ubotu> New bug: #198045 in banshee (universe) "banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV when launching it to play mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198045
<ubotu> New bug: #198292 in ubuntu "Hardy upgrade - motion halts upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198292
<ubotu> New bug: #198293 in ubiquity (main) "hardy alpha5 install hangs on import step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198293
<ubotu> New bug: #198294 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV when playing an internet radio link (dup-of: 147112)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198294
<ubotu> New bug: #198290 in acpi-support (main) "Battery icon on AC after boot with AC plugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198290
<ubotu> New bug: #198295 in hal (main) "FF exception request: update hal to git head" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198295
<ubotu> New bug: #198296 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198296
<ubotu> New bug: #198298 in nxtvepg (universe) "nxtvepg is missing an application icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198298
<ubotu> New bug: #198297 in scummvm (universe) "Please sync scummvm 0.11.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198297
<ubotu> New bug: #198302 in mediatomb (universe) "Please sync mediatomb 0.11.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198302
<ubotu> New bug: #198304 in linux (main) "[Regression] No sound on Latitude D830 with 2.6.24-11 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198304
<ubotu> New bug: #198307 in ubuntu "SPARC netboot installation stops in the middle of the process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198307
<secretlondon> morning :)
<thekorn> hey secretlondon, happy hug-day!
<ubotu> New bug: #198312 in hal (main) "no more wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198312
<ubotu> New bug: #198313 in gnome-control-center (main) "Integrate "extra buttons" in mouse properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198313
<ubotu> New bug: #198315 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (main) "en-us version 2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (Hardy) conflicts with other language packs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198315
<secretlondon> 198315 is a dupe
<ubotu> New bug: #198317 in gnome-menus (main) "edit menu / add new item should have option to add new launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198317
<ubotu> New bug: #198319 in ubuntu "Lenovo 3000 N200 DVD-rom missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198319
<ubotu> New bug: #198320 in wesnoth (universe) "Not so useful descriptions for campaign packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198320
<Gnine> 191575
<Gnine> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnine> bug 191575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<ubotu> New bug: #198321 in ubuntu "wubi partman crashes on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198321
<ubotu> New bug: #198322 in ubuntu "GtkFileChooser save as defaults focus on treeview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198322
<Iulian> Hey
<ubotu> New bug: #198325 in roundcube (universe) "0.1 stable released" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198325
<ubotu> New bug: #198328 in ubuntu "When using Firefox, Compiz always starts in top-left corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198328
<ubotu> New bug: #198327 in mythtv (multiverse) "Can't install mythtv-frontend: chown: cannot access `/var/log/mythtv': No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198327
<ubotu> New bug: #198331 in apt-proxy (universe) "apt-proxy crash " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198331
<ubotu> New bug: #162291 in gnome-terminal (main) "A command launch shutdown" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162291
<ubotu> New bug: #198334 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "error de ejecyción" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198334
<ubotu> New bug: #198335 in hal (main) "[regression] Changes to power status are reflected slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198335
<ubotu> New bug: #198336 in ubuntu "Wacom tablet unusable after moving USB cable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198336
<ubotu> New bug: #198337 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird crashes after closing the app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198337
<ubotu> New bug: #198338 in dolphin (main) "[Broken Translation] Recent update of french language packs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198338
<ubotu> New bug: #198340 in linux (main) "Linux 2.6.24-11 breaks Broadcom BCM4312 wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198340
<ubotu> New bug: #198343 in recordmydesktop (universe) "Upgrade to 0.3.7" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198343
<ubotu> New bug: #198346 in evolution (main) "Dates are not consistently displayed according to locale." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198346
<ubotu> New bug: #198348 in ubuntu "Wacom Graphire 4 - Unable to Change Buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198348
<ubotu> New bug: #198349 in libsemanage (universe) "FFE NEW python-semanage-dbg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198349
<ubotu> New bug: #198341 in jockey (main) "b43 driver not 'Enabled' but 'In Use'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198341
<ubotu> New bug: #194111 in gnome-app-install (main) "update-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194111
<ubotu> New bug: #198350 in eog (main) "eog crashed with signal 7 in g_closure_invoke() (dup-of: 183422)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198350
<ubotu> New bug: #198353 in kicad (universe) "eeschema redraw errors under compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198353
<ubotu> New bug: #198354 in ubuntu "[FFe] kopete-plugin-otr-kde4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198354
<ubotu> New bug: #198355 in network-manager (main) "ipw2200: no wireless networks after installation in network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198355
<ubotu> New bug: #198351 in ubuntu "fusesmb - Not working properly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198351
<ubotu> New bug: #198356 in ltsp (main) "make it easier to specify alternate DHCP ports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198356
<ubotu> New bug: #198357 in linux (main) "oops in Hardy Heron -server kernel, with md-lvm-xfs-nfs4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198357
<ubotu> New bug: #198360 in gnome-panel (main) "Google Earth shuts down intermittantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198360
<ubotu> New bug: #198362 in ubuntu "[KDE4] Upgrade to 4.0.2. -> Panel is not displayed properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198362
<ubotu> New bug: #198363 in gnome-desktop (main) "Ubuntu-Studio Desktop - no bottom panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198363
<ubotu> New bug: #198364 in ubuntu "Booting into busybox after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198364
<Bashtoni> Are the issues with the hardy installer and software RAID known?
<CarlFK> what packagename should u.c web site problems be bugged?
<ubotu> New bug: #198366 in totem (main) ".pot file isn't regenerated on build time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198366
<ubotu> New bug: #198370 in compiz (main) "Windows garbaging when using Update / Synaptic Package Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198370
<ubotu> New bug: #194822 in apt (main) "apt-get install hangs when run through java ssh dumb terminal" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194822
<ubotu> New bug: #198369 in xmms (universe) "opening mp3 files in xmms on mounted ntfs partition gave an error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198369
<ubotu> New bug: #198373 in ubuntu "Hamachi won't run correctly in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198373
<ubotu> New bug: #198374 in xen-meta (universe) "ubuntu-xen-server missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198374
<ubotu> New bug: #198375 in openoffice.org (main) "Overwrite window in czech has English "No" and "Yes"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198375
<ubotu> New bug: #198376 in ltsp (main) "[patch] if DHCP is used, also write a new /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198376
<ubotu> New bug: #198377 in hibernate (universe) "After hibernation and login computer is not on network anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198377
<ubotu> New bug: #198379 in installation-guide (main) "d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe home on small drive, root not big enough" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198379
<ubotu> New bug: #198380 in qemu (main) "VM with 2048MB crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198380
<ubotu> New bug: #198381 in gcalctool (main) "Calculator does not work properly with comma for thousands sperator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198381
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<techno_freak> hi
<bddebian> Hi secretlondon, techno_freak
<qense> happy Hug Day everyone!
<qense> bug #194719 is still not fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194719 in hal "01_proc_sys_batteries.patch causes a regression making gnome-power-manager not detect the battery properly" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194719
<qense> although there is a patch committed, there are still people who have the problem with the patch
<seb128> what issue exactly?
<seb128> there is lot of issues described on this bug
<seb128> icon displayed when being on ac, not enough details in the tooltip, charge indication being incorrect
<qense> about the bug in general or the reports that weren't fixed by the patch?
<ubotu> New bug: #198383 in firebird2.0 (universe) "Wishlist: Turn on COBOL language in Firebird SQL Pre-processor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198383
<seb128> what is your issue using the patched version?
<qense> I'm not using a laptop ;)
<qense> I was the initation triager and still keep an eye on the bug
<qense> bug #194201, a duplicate of the bug isn't fixed by the patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194201 in hal "Battery Monitor not working (neither the battery applet) on Hardy (dup-of: 194719)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194201
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194719 in hal "01_proc_sys_batteries.patch causes a regression making gnome-power-manager not detect the battery properly" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194719
<seb128> qense: a new version will likely be uploaded soon, ask them again to try with it
<qense> ok, I'll tell them that
<seb128> qense: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive has it if they want to give it a try
<qense> this is the version that is going to be uploaded?
<seb128> yes
<qense> nice
<seb128> it might get some small changes before upload
<qense> I've been triaging bugs for quite a while, and I'd like to join Ubuntu Bug Control. But I haven't got a good list of five bugs. I've certainly triaged more, but some are quite old and I don't know what kind of help with the bug is good enough.
<ubotu> New bug: #198385 in nautilus (main) "Emptying trash shows a "Preparing" dialog with a non-moving progress bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198385
<ubotu> New bug: #198386 in gnome-commander (universe) "Please sponsor gnome-commander 1.2.5 into hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198386
<qense> I know there are better things that you could think of to do, but does someone from the Bug Control administrators want to check the bug at my profile, or tell me the requirements of the selected bug reports? MY launchpad username is qense
<ubotu> New bug: #198388 in xubuntu-default-settings (universe) "package xubuntu-default-settings None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xubuntu-default-settings.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/xfce4/panel/panels.xml', which is also in package xfce4-panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198388
<ubotu> New bug: #198389 in evolution (main) "composer does not load all the format options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198389
<qense> (btw, my membership seems to be waiting for approval, what should I do? It has been that way for a long time already, no one replied yet. Or should I send an email by myself?)
<ubotu> New bug: #198390 in hipo (universe) "New upstream version: 0.6.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198390
<ubotu> New bug: #198387 in file-roller (main) "[hardy] file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 184267)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198387
<qense> Can someone tell me which release uses the 2.6.11 kernel?
<qense> Is that release still supported?
<ubotu> New bug: #198391 in setools (universe) "FFE upgrade setools from 2.4 to 3.3.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198391
<ubotu> New bug: #198392 in evolution (main) "appointment disappears on move to calendar operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198392
<secretlondo> qense dapper uses 2.6.15, and earlier than that are not supported
<qense> ok
<qense> I've already asked the reporter to upgrade and try again
<secretlondo> 2.6.11 must be really earlier - hoardy
<qense> he upgraded from 2.6.8 to 2.6.11 and the wifi card stopped working
<secretlondo> hoary?
<qense> could be
<qense> maybe the first releease of Ubuntu?
<secretlondo> warty was the first, warty may have been 2.6.8
<qense> do the archives for warty still exist at all?
<ubotu> New bug: #198393 in xrandr "xrandr fails to output to VGA unless connected at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198393
<secretlondo> yes to comply with the gpl for source availability
<qense> By the way, I'm still on the proposed members list of Ubuntu Bug Control for quite a while(months?). But I forgot that completely and haven't received a confirmation email.
<secretlondo> try and catch someone like bdmurray
<bdmurray> qense: did you send the "application" to me?
<qense> oops, no
<qense> I can do that now
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll look at it this week then.
<qense> Isn't Bug #191672 an error in GNOME?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191672 in hal "HAL don't work if I don't plug in the device at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191672
<qense> The MP3 player is detected, but not mounted
<qense> bdmurray: what actions are enough to use the bug in the list of five? Do you require a comple triage or are marking duplicates, forwarding upstream or confirming it(on of this at a time) enough?
<bdmurray> qense: that sounds like enough, I'm also really interested to know what priority you would give the bug if it doesn't have one.
<qense> ok, thx
<ubotu> New bug: #198399 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "panel background in kde4 4.0.2 partly missing " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198399
<ubotu> New bug: #197747 in aircrack-ng (universe) "aircrack-ng crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_join()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197747
<ubotu> New bug: #198402 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Download manager leaves the .part files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198402
<ubotu> New bug: #198403 in ubuntu "file permissions not working for mounted media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198403
<ubotu> New bug: #132606 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with AttributeError in Update()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132606
<ubotu> New bug: #178322 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178322
<ubotu> New bug: #188601 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188601
<qense> the application email has been sent
<ubotu> New bug: #188160 in moodbar (universe) "moodbar crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188160
<ubotu> New bug: #191896 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191896
<ubotu> New bug: #194976 in sensors-applet (universe) "sensors-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194976
<ubotu> New bug: #198406 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_uri_ref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198406
<ubotu> New bug: #198407 in ubuntu "compiz still broke in today's Hardy update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198407
<bdmurray> qense: I haven't received it yet
<qense> I've sent it to your ubuntu.com address. But my email host is always slow
<ubotu> New bug: #194732 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Screen power saving mode will not resume after using VNC prorgram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194732
<ubotu> New bug: #198410 in firefox (universe) "firefox crash when playing poker on line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198410
<bdmurray> qense: ah, okay.  I'll be a bit more patient then.
<ubotu> New bug: #198419 in gnome-btdownload (universe) "gnome-btdownload crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198419
<bdmurray> qense: are you still editing the wiki page?
<qense> I forgot the link
<qense> to make my name linkable
<qense> You want to edit it?
<bdmurray>  something like BrianMurray...
<bdmurray> qense: yes, I just hugged a bug
<qense> which one? I can add it too
<bdmurray> bug 193016
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193016 in ubuntu "n vidia n force 6600 LE driver is not installing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193016
<ubotu> New bug: #198413 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 188562)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198413
<ubotu> New bug: #198420 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Keyboard layout settings not saved after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198420
<bdmurray> and 192831
<qense> oops
<qense> I already submitted the page after the first
<bdmurray> qense: that's okay I have it scripted and it'll be easy for me to do
<afflux> hi
<qense> ok
<afflux> uh, bug day. I seem to have missed that announcement
<bdmurray> howdy afflux
<afflux> by the way, do we now have weekly bug days on tuesday *and* thursday?
<bdmurray> afflux: yes, for the time being.  Thursdays are more Gnome desktop focused with Tuesdays being generic
<ubotu> New bug: #198421 in debconf (main) "DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE not set by dpkg-reconfigure causing dpkg-trigger to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198421
<afflux> that sounds nice, especially since tuesdays are usually quite hard days for me
<afflux> bdmurray: are you using the 5-a-day-applet?
<ubotu> New bug: #198424 in ubuntu "Please sync gnuvd 1.0.5-1 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198424
<afflux> bdmurray: does it provide any more functionality then opening the wiki or the stats page (or may I have missed some docs?)
<bdmurray> afflux: I'm not using it, I think you can drag and drop bug urls which is the main benefit
<afflux> ah, drag and drop. I tried double-clicking about 1000 times now ;)
<bdmurray> yeah, I recently discovered that you drag FF tabs into gnome terminal which is pretty handy
<afflux> hm, right. I use most apps maximized, so drag'n'drop is quite new to me
<ubotu> New bug: #198426 in dvdbackup (universe) "Merge dvdbackup 0.1.1-12 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198426
<ubotu> New bug: #198427 in ubuntu "Semicolon in WEP network password " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198427
<secretlondon> I have to keep a blank tab open to use it..
<secretlondon> I also have apps maximised, and use windows not tabs
<secretlondon> but it's easy just to drag a tab onto it
<james_w> hi secretlondon.
<secretlondon> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #198428 in evolution (main) "[hardy] search/vfolders not shown at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198428
<ubotu> New bug: #198429 in ubuntu "Unable to save bookmarks.xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198429
<qense> bdmurray: the goals of the list of hal bugs with patches on the wiki page of today's hugday are a bit confusing
<qense> first there is this: Determine if the attachment is really a patch and
<qense> next two points are this: #
<qense> If the patch is not a patch uncheck the patch flag for the attachment or
<qense> #
<qense> If the bug has the proper information set the bug's status to Triaged
<bdmurray> qense: okay, that's the first time we've had patches on the list
<bdmurray> qense: which bit in particular is confusing?
<qense> first you have to check if the attachmnet is a patch
<qense> nvm :P
<qense> at the wiki i read something completely different
<qense> I probably read too fast
<qense> sorry
<bdmurray> no problem, I have trouble reading sometimes too
<ubotu> New bug: #198434 in ubuntu "Boot problem with usb-internetcard inserted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198434
<qense> Bug #115768 has strange debdiffs. They're almost completely the same, except for some things where 20thirdparty is replaced with 10vendor
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115768 in hal "hald not parsing policies under /etc/hal/fdi/policy on kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115768
<qense> I think the patch hasn't been submitted
<bdmurray> qense: I'm looking at that bug now
<bdmurray> qense: I actually am not certain it is relevant anymore
<qense> yeah, it's very old
<bdmurray> ntfs3g support was added to Gutsy
<qense> than it needs to be cleaned up
<bdmurray> but their might be a larger issue if hal isn't reading fdi files in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<bdmurray> I was gonna wait until the resident hal expert showed up before looking at the bugs with patches
<qense> ok
<afflux> waaaah, 5-a-day stats aren't updating since a hour now!!1111
<qense> it's at the end of the afternoon in Europe, but for some people the day just began :)
<afflux> :)
<qense> well, they've not come home from work
<bdmurray> yeah afflux!
<afflux> anyone good in spanish? good luck with bug 183754
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183754 in hal "NV5MGA (RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64 PRO) i can't use it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183754
<bdmurray> nice work forwarding 186282
<afflux> bdmurray: I practised with compiz ;)
 * thekorn waves, hello bug hunters!
<afflux> heya thekorn
<qense> hello
<bdmurray> afflux: I usually tell non English bug reporters that their report is more likely to receive attention if they use English but don't invalidate the bug.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think I'm close to fix bug 185357 with the latest uploads to my both branches
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185357 in bughelper "date_reported in python-launchpad-bugs not accessible via bughelper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185357
<thekorn> I will remove the debugging output later today and run some tests
<afflux> bdmurray: sounds sane. Maybe we should add something for this case to wiki/Bugs/Responses
<bdmurray> thekorn: yesterday I ran into an issue with using --dr "=2008-03-03"
<bdmurray> afflux: yeah, that'd be great ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, should be fixed now, I reworked the "=" part today
<ubotu> New bug: #198438 in vips7.10 "i used the live cd of ubuntu 7.10 for partition my existing system which i made dual booth with windows xp and ubuntu. but the partition happened with some error and i lost one of my windows drive with data. i need help to regain my crucial data. please help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198438
<ubotu> New bug: #198439 in openbabel (universe) "Merge openbabel 2.1.1-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198439
<qense> a get a python error when using bughelper
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, great
<qense> I'm posting it in pastebin
<thekorn> qense, ok, thanks
<qense> http://pastebin.com/m5508beb5
<qense> I'm using the five a day applet
<qense> I think that means I've got a newer applet
<qense> but I've got to go now
<qense> bye
<thekorn> och, too fast for me...
<ubotu> New bug: #198436 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 185588)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198436
<ubotu> New bug: #198444 in ubuntu "Poor colour choice in 'Where are you?' dialog in installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198444
<afflux> hm, we need something like the 5-a-day applet for editmoin/bugdays
<afflux> I used to use add-5-a-day and editmoin, now I use the applet, change to the terminal, need to remember *not* to run add-5-a-day again, run editmoin, and go on triaging ;)
<bdmurray> I tried scripting editmoin more and ran into issues with wiki locks
<thekorn> good idea
<bdmurray> That's why 5-a-day actually uses bzr instead of the wiki
<afflux> I was thinking of how to work around the locks. Maybe it would be good to queue the bug if someone else is editing and to try again every, say, 30 seconds
<afflux> *about
<bdmurray> if editmoin were to just quit if the wiki page were locked ...
<ubotu> New bug: #198445 in gdm (main) "Polish: vertical align of password bullets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198445
<secretlondon> the really annoying this is when you edit conflict with yourself :(
<secretlondon> I'm not a great fan of editmoin tbh
<bdmurray> I've hugged enough bugs to open a hal one right?
 * secretlondon nods
<ubotu> New bug: #183984 in hal (main) "S3G via deltachrome drivers" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183984
<greg-g> new rule: Before Submitting this Bug Report you Must Triage 5 Others.  See All Open Bugs HERE.  Thanks!
<bdmurray> works for me.
<greg-g> :)
<bdmurray> hmm, apparently I don't have a genuine Ubuntu package
<afflux> does bug 179516 (last comment) sounds like the reporter found that the problem was a defect CD-drive?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179516 in hal "Hald freeze system with phenom amd 4 core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179516
<bdmurray> that's baloney my package is genuine!
<afflux> (this may sound like a stupid question, but I'm not sure how to read frenglish ;))
 * secretlondon is getting really good at reading error messages and log files in NotEnglish ;)
 * afflux talks denglish
<bdmurray> either way it sounds resolved to me.
<bdmurray> well, fixed but invalid
<afflux> okay, I'll tick it
 * greg-g agrees
<bdmurray> Anybody using Hardy?
<secretlondon> afflux if it is an English speaker trying to speak French it is known as Franglais, I guess we have the other way round here
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> anybody *not* using Hardy tbh
<bdmurray> can you see if you hal-device-manager package is genuine? ;)
<secretlondon> how?
<bdmurray> I got it to crash via the following:
<bdmurray> 1) System -> Prefernces - Harware Information
<bdmurray> 2) Help -> About
<qense> back
<bdmurray> 3) Close
<secretlondon> I don't have a system->preferences->hardware info entry
<afflux> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'show'
<bdmurray> oh, hey, that's not a hardy package
<bdmurray> my bad. ;)
<qense> thekorn: I also get some similar error as I reported before I left with bugnumbers
<secretlondon> agreed - there is a kde one, but nothing called hal-device-manager in synaptic
<bdmurray> it existed in gutsy
<secretlondon> ah
<afflux> I have hal-device-manager installed, seems like it's not been removed since gutsy.
<secretlondon> so *not* genuine in hardy then ;)
<secretlondon> apport was right!
<qense> there should be a remove script for such applications
<qense> they should be at least removed from the menu
<secretlondon> they should have been with the dist-upgrade I presume
<qense> maybe unattended-upgrades should conflict with them
<bdmurray> keescook: ping
<afflux> editmoin closed with: error: [Errno socket error] (8, 'EOF occurred in violation of protocol')
<ubotu> New bug: #198450 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198450
<ubotu> New bug: #198452 in evolution (main) "Repeatedly asking for password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198452
<ubotu> New bug: #198453 in pulseaudio (main) "PulseAudio prevents programs relying on ALSA to work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198453
<keescook> bdmurray: pong!
<bdmurray> keescook: I think I mostly figured it out
 * keescook reads backlog
<ogasawara> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/152596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152596 in hal "The option 'usefree' is not allowed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<keescook> I'm so confused.  bdmurray, what needed figuring?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: it appears to be resolved although pitti asked for more files which kiko provided
<bdmurray> keescook: where hal-device-manager went
<bdmurray> found it in the changelog
<bdmurray>     - hwdb icons and patches, python-launchpad-integration, .desktop file
<bdmurray>       translation fixes: hal-device-manager is gone, will be replaced by
<ogasawara> bdmurray: so just curious if we should actually close it or not
<bdmurray>       indepentent gnome-device-manager project
<keescook> yanked before it was replaced?  eww
<secretlondon> so are we getting gnome-device-manager (post UI freeze)?
<bdmurray> that's another good question too
<afflux> ogasawara: are you triaging the acpi/hal tasks in bug 179138 too?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179138 in linux "Special Key support incomplete with HP Compaq 6710b" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179138
<bdmurray> and if not should hal-device-manager come back?
<ubotu> New bug: #198454 in ubuntu "loading device hardware hangs on bootup in hardy alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198454
<bdmurray> ogasawara: how did you determine it was resolved?
<ogasawara> afflux: looks like I had at some point a while ago, but I haven't touched it today yet
<ogasawara> bdmurray: kiko's comment "This is fixed in 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5"
<afflux> ogasawara: ah. I read "04 Mar" instead of "04 Jan" :)
<ogasawara> heh
<bdmurray> ogasawara: you took his word for it?  I checked in /usr/share/hal/fdi/* and still found a reference to it.
<Tuv0k> trying to unsubscribe for duplicates, but I get "not alloed here" message
<bdmurray> Tuv0k: I'm not sure what you mean but am guessing you need to unsubscribe from the "master" bug
<Tuv0k> that totally not the problem
<Tuv0k> but thanks
<thekorn> qense, ah, ok, can you please also post the error you get when you run bugnumbers
<ubotu> New bug: #198455 in apt-rpm (universe) "Please sync apt-rpm 0.5.15lorg3.2-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198455
<ubotu> New bug: #198456 in python-central (main) "dapper->hardy crashes in pre-inst script" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198456
<Tuv0k> same error regardless
<qense> thekorn: here you are: http://pastebin.com/m5b2471ed
<qense> I'm using the latest 64bit gutsy
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I think the patch was actually dropped somehow
<qense> with bughelper 0.2.13~gutsy1
<thekorn> qense, the first 5 lines are just warnings, you can ignore them
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ok thanks
<bdmurray> ogasawara: looking at the changelog for hal 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 there is a reference to patch 76.  then getting the source for hal I don't see that patch
<qense> thekorn: and the rest? they just appeared when I pressed ctrl+c
<qense> should I be more patient?
<thekorn> qense, when you ress ctrl+c python raises this error
<thekorn> yes just be more paitient
<qense> ok
<qense> :)
<qense> launchpad ha probably a large database to search
<ubotu> New bug: #198458 in kdepim (main) "Installing a network bridge broke kioslaves" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198458
<bdmurray> ogasawara: or maybe I have that backwards
<bdmurray> ogasawara: it does look fixed but I'm wonder what pitti was looking for
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I was gonna nudge him about it bug I think he's away right now
<ogasawara> s/bug/but
<bdmurray> I'm not certain but I think policies in /etc/hal/fdi override generic ones in /usr/share/hal/fdi/
<ubotu> New bug: #198460 in evolution (main) "Evolution - Search of strings in Sent mailbox does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198460
<qense> thekorn: it works now, I just had to wait very long
<bdmurray> but /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi is part of the hal package so there probably isn't anything special in there
<bdmurray> isb gu 181462 italian?
<bdmurray> bug 181462
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181462 in hal "scheda video trident" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181462
<bdmurray> afflux: I'm looking at bug 180783
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180783 in hal "HAL doesn't recognize BLU:SENS P19 as DAP" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180783
<bdmurray> afflux: I think there is enough there.
<bdmurray> And its a type of bug I wanted to talk about...
<afflux> bdmurray: I thought it was lacking a simple description
<afflux> I'm afk for dinner, will be back in half an hour or so
<bdmurray> afflux: I'll admit they didn't describe it well but they were looking to have support for their music player added to hal
<bdmurray> I'll comment on the bug now and you we could talk about it when you get back
<ubotu> New bug: #127957 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in h264_parse_sps()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127957
<bdmurray> I've updated bug 180783 with an explanation if anyone is interested in adding device support for usb music players.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180783 in hal-info "HAL doesn't recognize BLU:SENS P19 as DAP" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180783
<ubotu> New bug: #198463 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198463
<ubotu> New bug: #198466 in rhythmbox (main) "upnp plugin is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198466
<ubotu> New bug: #198468 in firefox (universe) "adobe reader can't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198468
<ubotu> New bug: #198464 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 198450)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198464
<ubotu> New bug: #198469 in kde4libs (universe) "libgif4 use to compile kdelibs4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198469
<ubotu> New bug: #198470 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "wallpaper broken in plasma in kde 4.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198470
<ubotu> New bug: #198471 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198471
<qense> if someone needs help with bug #183754, I think I've still got such a card
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183754 in hal "NV5MGA (RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64 PRO) i can't use it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183754
 * secretlondon has a tnt venta somewhere ;)
<bdmurray> qense: without translating it the bug looks more like a support question than a bug report
<qense> could be, but if anyone needs someone to test something, I can help
<qense> I don't speak Spanish ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #198467 in compiz (main) "Compiz Crashes When Laptop Lid is Closed (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198467
<ubotu> New bug: #198473 in gnome-terminal (main) "Error starting Terminal in Ubuntu-Studio Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198473
<ubotu> New bug: #198480 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-compiz-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198480
<ubotu> New bug: #198481 in bluez-gnome (main) "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198481
<bdmurray> ogasawara: bug 180696 looks like a kernel bug and not a hal one but I could be wrong
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180696 in hal "IOGEAR/Feiya Technology Corp. USB SD card reader is always detected as write protected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180696
<afflux> bdmurray: I'm back
<afflux> bdmurray: looking at your comment now
<bdmurray> ogasawara: the "Write Protect is on" bit is from the kernel right?
<ubotu> New bug: #198483 in console-data (universe) "install-keymap doesn't make setting permanent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198483
<afflux> bdmurray: okay, that looks reasonable. I must admit that I know close to nothing about hal / it's packaging, so the report was not clear for me
<ubotu> New bug: #187137 in hal (main) "cannot complete laptop install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187137
<ubotu> New bug: #198476 in hal (main) "Impossible to change LCD brightness on Thinkpad R61i" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198476
<bdmurray> afflux: sure and the documentation about this is new too.  I thought it would just be good for everyone to learn about the fdi files and how to add device support.
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup, I'll take a look
<bdmurray> ogasawara: cool, thanks.
<afflux> huh, I don't get any notification emails from malone since yesterday , 17:00 UTC
<secretlondon> I am
<james_w> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198282 a kernel bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198282 in ubuntu "No mixer device created with snd_intel8x0" [Undecided,New]
<secretlondon> or alsa
<secretlondon> not hal afaik
<afflux> "NetworkManager: <debug> [1194819827.154587] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added" lines in the syslog don't necessairily mean that the mentioned device is detected as a network device, do they?
<secretlondon> james_w ask them to run the script on debugging sound problems which collects sound info?
<james_w> secretlondon: ah, let me look for that.
<ubotu> New bug: #198497 in brasero (main) "cannot rename video file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198497
<ubotu> New bug: #198499 in totem (main) "Visual Bug in Full Screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198499
<ubotu> New bug: #198500 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198500
<ubotu> New bug: #198501 in cinepaint "Cinepaint languages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198501
<ubotu> New bug: #198502 in emesene (universe) "Process name: python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198502
<ubotu> New bug: #198494 in ubuntu "can't use bluetooth headset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198494
<secretlondon> i'm not sure what to do about cinepaint packaging bugs. The packaging for cinepaint was so broken it got removed from debian (it isn't in hardy). There is someone redoing it all, but the package in gutsy isn't going to get fixed I reckon
<afflux> wooohooo. Just received > 300 mails
<james_w> secretlondon: you mean ones like #198501?
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> that packaging is dead and buried
<james_w> secretlondon: I think you said the right thing, but I'm not sure what to do, Won't Fix?
<secretlondon> i have a ppa of the new alpha packaging but it's alpha
<ubotu> New bug: #198505 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager does not mount devices any more in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198505
<ubotu> New bug: #198508 in openoffice.org (main) "File overwrite problem on dapper->hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198508
<secretlondon> it's being done by a guy from debian deriv sidux
<james_w> I don't think they will get SRU's for that, especially as a requirement for that is that the bug is fixed in the development version.
<secretlondon> james_w we probably could fix it and backport it, but we won't
<secretlondon> the development version started from scratch afaik
<james_w> yeah, backports are an option, but I agree that it shouldn't change how we handle the bug.
<secretlondon> it feels a bit weak to close all cinepaint packaging bugs though
<secretlondon> but if they really aren't going to get fixed.,
<james_w> well Won't Fix let's everyone know that the bugs wont be fixed.
<secretlondon> yes
<james_w> Although they probably will be fixed in Hardy+1
<secretlondon> hopefully
<james_w> So maybe just leave everything open and have a mass closing session when that lands.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I updated bug 185357 with some test-cases, I think it's working fine so far
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185357 in bughelper "date_reported in python-launchpad-bugs not accessible via bughelper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185357
<ubotu> New bug: #194547 in network-manager "[Hardy] tg3 network driver doesn't come up via NetworkManger consistently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194547
<ubotu> New bug: #194795 in ubuntu "Wireless switch on Compal CL56 (Zepto 4200, some acer models, ..) not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194795
<james_w> Heads up for everyone, there's probably a new round of gnome-settings-daemon bugs coming in. You can spot them for asking for ~/.xsession-errors and looking for it loading xrandr plugin, and then saying "parse error" on the next line.
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/193560
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193560 in gnome-settings-daemon "[Hardy] gnome-settings-daemon not logged in when started" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> that's the place to collect them
<james_w> It doesn't come up as an apport crash reporter, and isn't a SIGSEGV, so any you get like that are probably fixed in uploads over the last couple of days if it is an old version and they are to do with xrandr, or they are new bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #198513 in ubiquity (main) "crash on installation, Linux Mint 4.0" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198513
<ubotu> New bug: #198514 in apport (main) "please enable  ProcEnviron in apport reports" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198514
<secretlondon> james_w thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #198511 in ubuntu "USB Network Adapter not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198511
<ubotu> New bug: #198512 in nautilus (main) "nautilus replaces spaces with underscores within ftp retrivals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198512
<james_w> secretlondon: no problem.
<secretlondon> I think the bug de jour should probably be put in the channel topic. I felt that when i was dealing with a hundred dupes of the same python central bug.
<thekorn> bdmurray, and if you have a minute, I would appreciate your opinion as a comment on bug 194082, so I can fix this tomorrow
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194082 in bughelper "turn off text_bug API warnings for bughelper in hardy" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194082
<secretlondon> it doesn't stop them submitting it but it tells people here what's going on
<thekorn> good night
<secretlondon> thekorn: night
<ubotu> New bug: #198516 in gvfs (main) "Cannot mount my Sansa E260" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198516
<james_w> secretlondon: that's not a bad idea.
<james_w> It keeps the bug to make it a duplicate of to hand as well.
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> reallocating dupes to a different bug is a hassle, as well as really spammy
<james_w> yeah, is there a bug on Malone for that?
<secretlondon> I dunno, there should be
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/78596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Confirmed]
<secretlondon> cool, thanks
 * secretlondon resists the temptation to add a "me too" to that one
<ubotu> New bug: #198489 in gnome-power-manager (main) "wireless loses signal when closing the lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198489
<bdmurray> There is a relatively painless way to move dups with python launchpad bugs.
<james_w> bdmurray: is there a function for it, or do you enumerate duplicates first?
<bdmurray> james_w: I'll have to look at my script
<james_w> bdmurray: it's not important, so don't worry.
<bdmurray> james_w: I think it'd be worthwhile to have an example of it with python-launchpad-bugs though
<pitti> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #198521 in casper (main) "Hardy regression: i810 video incorrect size; cursor paints blocks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198521
<bdmurray> pitti: looking at bug 152596 do policies in '/etc/hal/fdi' override those in '/usr/share/hal' ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152596 in hal "The option 'usefree' is not allowed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152596
<emgent> heya pitti
<emgent> :)
<james_w> bdmurray: yes, some (more?) examples in the package would be good.
<pitti> bdmurray: right, it's supposed to at least
<bdmurray> james_w: right, that's somewhere on my to do list
<bdmurray> pitti: okay, I wanted to make sure I understood the concept.
<bdmurray> that bug is fixed though - is there anything more you needed?
<pitti> bdmurray: ^ that was for me?
<Tuv0k> FF3 crashes when trying to save a photo
<ubotu> New bug: #198491 in upstart (main) "Dell 531S BIOS 1.0.9 disables power-off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198491
<bdmurray> pitti: right in regards to 152596
<pitti> bdmurray: I don't quite know why it doesn't work for kiko, but at least in hardy gnome-monut doesn't use 'usefree' any more, so at least it's irrelevant now
<pitti> 'usefree' was just a last-minute kernel workaround we had to put into gutsy
<bdmurray> pitti: gnome-mount doesn't use it anymore but it is still in the hal fdi file?
<pitti> bdmurray: in current hardy, yes; not any more in my PPA version
<pitti> which I hope to get into hardy after alpha6
<pitti> since it's obsolete I don't want to carry that delta forever
<bdmurray> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #198524 in ubuntu "Sometimes, using alt-tab in kde4 makes xorg use over 90% CPU for 5 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198524
<ubotu> New bug: #198525 in gedit (main) "[hardy] gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198525
<bdmurray> pitti: bug 115768 has a patch but I'm not sure how relevant it the ntfs-3g bit is anymore
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115768 in hal "hald not parsing policies under /etc/hal/fdi/policy on kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115768
<pitti> bdmurray: hm; I guess tomorrow I'll check out whether it still reads /etc at all
<ubotu> New bug: #198523 in ubuntu "Optical Audio Out Plays At Wrong Speed.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198523
<bdmurray> pitti: actually the hug day page has a table of bugs with patches ~15
<pitti> bdmurray: great
<pitti> bdmurray: I'll check them out tomorrow, some might already been covered by the PPA version
<afflux> bdmurray: Since I've never turned bugs to support requests, could you please have a quick look at bug 122245 and confirm that it's rather a support request?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122245 in hal "DELL Latitude D600 IR and Bluetooth  driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122245
<bdmurray> pitti: and in regards to bug 196811 is it not recognized because the device protocol and subclass don't match for camera?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196811 in hal "hal does not detect Quickcam Express as v4l-device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196811
<ubotu> New bug: #198526 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashes when the crash report is not writable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198526
<pitti> bdmurray: right, ATM hal only sees this as a generic USB device
<pitti> bdmurray: give me a second to check something
<bdmurray> pitti: okay, I'm curious to know what you are checking too. ;)
<pitti> bdmurray: how hal detects video cameras ATM
<pitti> I don't think there are long mappings like for USB cameras and music playes
<pitti> (like in hal-info)
<bdmurray> afflux: it feels more like they are asking how to configure something rather than I did this configuration and its broken.  Does that make sense?
<bdmurray> pitti: right I seem to recall it using usb classes and subclasses
<afflux> Sorry, don't get the question
<bdmurray> afflux: they haven't said I tried to do this, this and this and it didin't work *here*.  rather, it is more like how do I setup this?
<pitti> bdmurray: right, it checks /sysfs for the 'subsystem' property, and only recognizes 'video4linux' devices
<pitti> bdmurray: apparently the kernel driver for that camera doesn't set this?
<afflux> bdmurray: ah, right. So I'll convert it to a question
<pitti> bdmurray: similar to /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules, SUBSYSTEM=="video4linux",GROUP="video"
<ubotu> New bug: #193850 in xen-3.2 (main) "xen-3.2: FTBFS if LDFLAGS are set in env" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193850
<ubotu> New bug: #198528 in alltray (universe) "starting emacs with alltray freezes buffer window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198528
<ubotu> New bug: #198529 in ubuntu "USB wireless card activated with ndiswrapper receive only IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198529
<ubotu> New bug: #198530 in hotkey-setup (main) "missing hotkeys for Compal Hel80" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198530
<james_w> Is there a way the user can find out what their video card and driver are?
<bdmurray> pitti: I seem to recall a conversation with kyle where he indicated the device should properly say what it can do
<pitti> right
<seb128> james_w: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<afflux> asomething: woops, I was too slow for bug 160725
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160725 in hal "Webcam no more recognized" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160725
<pitti> bdmurray: I replied to the bug
<bdmurray> pitti: so its the hardware's fault then?
<pitti> bdmurray: might also be the kernel driver
<james_w> seb128: yeah, that's what I've asked, it's not that convenient though. Thanks anyway.
<pitti> bdmurray: I asked for a tarball of /sys, then we can check what the driver exports
<afflux> asomething: should I assign you or just reset it to unassigned?
<pitti> bdmurray: of course it might also be hardware which needs a proprietary driver, which isn't compatible with the kernel's v4l drivers in the first place
<ubotu> New bug: #198531 in nautilus (main) "Connecting to SSH server gives "The specified location is not mounted" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198531
<asomething> afflux: I subscribed. I thought that when triaging we should subscribe and not assign now?
<asomething> assigned implies actively work on a fix
<bdmurray> asomething: historically it had been the policy to assign incomplete bugs to yourself, however now the policy/guideline is to subscribe
<afflux> gah.
 * afflux checks /+me/+assignedbugs
<bdmurray> well, it really doesn't matter at the moment
<mvo> james_w: looks at the Xorg.0.log is the only way to figure that out that I know of - I use this in the compiz wrapper script, it would be really good to have something better though
<bdmurray> but in the future, with the launchpad janitor and incomplete bugs, it might
<afflux> ah, its because of expiring?
<bdmurray> afflux: right, bug assignment blocks expiration
<bdmurray> but the janitor isn't active now so its just best practice
<secretlondon> I never assign bugs to myself
<afflux> yep, okay
<bdmurray> It also didn't used to possible to search for bugs you were subscribed to in Launchpad so I used assignment to follow *my* bugs
<secretlondon> with a lot of these we are only looking to see if they reply. Anyone could actually do that
<secretlondon> 99% of these are not *my* bugs, I'm just the first responder
<james_w> mvo: thanks. Do you grep for something like "using driver:", or do you have a list of drivers to search for?
<ubotu> New bug: #198492 in lastfm (universe) "No sound in flash when lastfm is playing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198492
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Right, but I haven't seen many people closing incomplete bugs
<secretlondon> yes no-one does, but then we don't get told when they expire (I don't think)
<secretlondon> I know there is a list that have expired, we should probably just go through them all closing them
<afflux> okay, I'm going to bed now. Good night!
<secretlondon> night afflux
<bdmurray> secretlondon: it's at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs
 * secretlondon nods
<bdmurray> but most require careful review
<secretlondon> okay. maybe we should have a hug day on expired ones
<bdmurray> I've thought about that and apport-bug tagged bugs as those are higher quality
<ubotu> New bug: #198536 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha5 doesn't display kernel parameters on F6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198536
<ubotu> New bug: #198537 in ubuntu "recent documents don't sort the reopen documents of OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198537
<bdmurray> One concern I have is the variety of packages affected though
<secretlondon> hmm
<ubotu> New bug: #174778 in screenlets (universe) "screenlets-daemon.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174778
<ubotu> New bug: #177854 in screenlets (universe) "screenlets-manager.py crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177854
<ubotu> New bug: #185912 in screenlets "CPUMeterScreenlet.py crashed with TypeError in __run_session()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185912
<ubotu> New bug: #189735 in screenlets (universe) "ClockScreenlet.py crashed with Exception in __init__()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189735
<ubotu> New bug: #198533 in ubuntu "Total system freeze caused by SATA drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198533
<ubotu> New bug: #198442 in gedit (main) "Various programs crash with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198442
<ubotu> New bug: #198540 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198540
<ubotu> New bug: #198541 in dnsmasq (universe) "[hardy] dnsmasq: dhcp no longer working with libvirt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198541
<bdmurray> ogasawara: shouldn't bug 179138 really be about linux-source-2.6.22?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179138 in linux "Special Key support incomplete with HP Compaq 6710b" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179138
<ogasawara> bdmurray: hrm that's odd.  I'm not sure why I would have tasked it to 'linux' and not asked to test with Hardy.  but yes, it should be against linux-source-2.6.22 (but it'll get marked as won't fix anyways)
<bdmurray> it looks like they opened it on linux
<ubotu> New bug: #194816 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Hardy Heron alpha 5 no sound device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194816
<ubotu> New bug: #198542 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198542
<bdmurray> Do you want me to ask them to test with Hardy or do you want to?
<ubotu> New bug: #198543 in apport (main) "Insuffisient permissions make apport-gtk crash with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198543
<ubotu> New bug: #198544 in pygame (universe) "Pygame is not finding fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198544
<ubotu> New bug: #198545 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 148131)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198545
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll ask em
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I don't think the hal bit is valid
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll invalidate it for hal
<bdmurray> I think they were just trying to get someone to look at it by opening a dozen tasks.
<secretlondon> going by the info on debugginghal about 50% of these are not hal bugs
<bdmurray> right, hal is wrongly villified
<secretlondon> hal = hardware bug
<bdmurray> I found another kernel one - surprise!
<secretlondon> I've found loads of sound ones, and kernel ones
<ubotu> New bug: #198539 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 197153)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198539
<ubotu> New bug: #198546 in linux-meta (main) "freeze after trying to read from /dev/ttyUSB0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198546
<bdmurray> I think people go to hal-device-manager and don't see their hardware and then use report a problem
<secretlondon> 198546 is prob connected to the usb 3g modems as they create a ttyUSB0 device
<secretlondon> oh its not, but similar ish
<ubotu> New bug: #197784 in gnome-media (main) "gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_get_data()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197784
<ubotu> New bug: #198515 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198515
<ubotu> New bug: #198548 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with AssertionError in __setitem__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198548
<secretlondon> night
 * bdmurray waves
<ubotu> New bug: #193511 in screenlets "ACPIBatteryScreenlet.py crashed with UnboundLocalError in getValue()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193511
<ubotu> New bug: #198554 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198554
<ubotu> New bug: #193292 in screenlets "GmailScreenlet.py crashed with ValueError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193292
<ubotu> New bug: #198549 in gnome-panel (main) "[Hardy] System menu contains an 'About GNOME' option, not 'About Ubuntu'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198549
<ubotu> New bug: #198550 in epiphany-browser (main) "package epiphany-browser-data 2.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198550
<ubotu> New bug: #198551 in system-config-printer-kde (main) "system-config-printer-applet-kde crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198551
<ubotu> New bug: #198555 in ubuntu "Codec update doesn't work when not logged as first user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198555
<ubotu> New bug: #198560 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198560
<ubotu> New bug: #194078 in xterm (main) "Setting boldMode to false does not disable the behaviour" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194078
<ubotu> New bug: #198558 in util-linux (main) "hwclock does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198558
<ubotu> New bug: #198563 in ubuntu-wallpapers (main) "Both wallpapers called "Simple Ubuntu"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198563
<ubotu> New bug: #198569 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness levels dialog leaves artifact on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198569
<ubotu> New bug: #198570 in helix-player (universe) "crash(?) munmap_chunk()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198570
<ubotu> New bug: #198571 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity warns about /usr being too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198571
<ubotu> New bug: #198574 in cheese (main) "Cheese can't delete images, "Could not find the Trash"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198574
<ubotu> New bug: #198576 in ubiquity (main) "Contextual menu options "New partition table" and "New partition" does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198576
<ubotu> New bug: #194845 in xorg (main) "No X when starting the latest daily-live Kubuntu-KDE4 liveCD" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194845
<ubotu> New bug: #198572 in ubuntu "Can't change the weather in weather applet?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198572
<ubotu> New bug: #198575 in loudmouth (universe) "Please sync loudmouth 1.3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198575
<ubotu> New bug: #198577 in ubiquity (main) "add option to partition manager to scrub drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198577
<ubotu> New bug: #198579 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash does not store the state of the view on close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198579
<ubotu> New bug: #198580 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox segfaults while playing in background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198580
<ubotu> New bug: #198581 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox renders some images badly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198581
<ubotu> New bug: #198582 in linux-meta (main) "ps3 does not like yaboot as the powerbooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198582
<ubotu> New bug: #198583 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Users and Groups dialog does not allow addition of new user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198583
<ubotu> New bug: #198584 in kdepim (main) "crash when applying filter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198584
<ubotu> New bug: #198585 in kdepim (main) "kmail is HORRIBLE unstable, crashing ALL THE TIME and loosing data!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198585
 * bdmurray bites tongue
<ubotu> New bug: #198587 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution crashed on bootup (dup-of: 183421)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198587
<ubotu> New bug: #198588 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash : change the color of a transaction regarding its state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198588
<ubotu> New bug: #198590 in bluez-gnome (main) "bluetooth-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198590
<ubotu> New bug: #198591 in gnome-do (universe) "Do.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_method_signature()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198591
<ubotu> New bug: #198589 in ubuntu "No cool n' quiet for amd phenom processors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198589
<ubotu> New bug: #198592 in restricted-manager "Incorrect 'No proprietary drivers are use'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198592
<ubotu> New bug: #198593 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-about crashed with KeyError in make_info_label() (dup-of: 186118)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198593
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-05
<ubotu> New bug: #146262 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Cannot install and mount ZIP IOMEGA PARALLEL PORT" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146262
<ubotu> New bug: #198600 in system-config-printer (main) "attempted to add a ipp printer, clicked verify and crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198600
<ubotu> New bug: #198601 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198601
<ubotu> New bug: #198603 in ubuntu "update-manager failed during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198603
<ubotu> New bug: #198604 in openoffice.org2 "page numbers can not be larger than total number of pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198604
<ubotu> New bug: #198605 in ubuntu "MedinTux 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198605
<ubotu> New bug: #198606 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird constantly complains when IMAP server offline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198606
<ubotu> New bug: #198607 in ubuntu "brightness control freezes onscreen for several minutes after use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198607
<ubotu> New bug: #198609 in ubuntu "xorg does not allow user to reconfigure video driver and monitor specifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198609
<ubotu> New bug: #198611 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashes when executing setxkbmap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198611
<ubotu> New bug: #198616 in firefox (universe) "FF 2.0.0.12 for Ubuntu issue with reCAPTCHA cookies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198616
<ubotu> New bug: #198612 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[KDE4] Konqueror does not display gmail.com properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198612
<ubotu> New bug: #198615 in firefox (universe) "you tube starts and stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198615
<ubotu> New bug: #198617 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "ksnapshot-kde4 "Region" capture mode blocks UI completely in 4.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198617
<ubotu> New bug: #198618 in opencryptoki (universe) "Critical parts of library missing from the package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198618
<ubotu> New bug: #198619 in linux (main) "USB stress test failure on AMD SB600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198619
<ubotu> New bug: #198621 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-compiz-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource() (dup-of: 198480)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198621
<ubotu> New bug: #198623 in gnome-panel (main) "Amarok, not support MP3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198623
<crimsun_> ...against gnome-panel?
<jjesse> i'm getting pretty good at marking bugs invalid due to lack of response :(
<ubotu> New bug: #198626 in ubuntu "xmms2 doesn't survive a sleep/resume cycle or Xorg being restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198626
<ubotu> New bug: #198627 in ubuntu "No sound in Alsa after recent update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198627
<ubotu> New bug: #198628 in gnome-terminal (main) "Hardy Terminal 2.21.92 Unable to disable F10 Hotkey " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198628
<ubotu> New bug: #196787 in bluez-gnome (main) "bluetooth-properties crashed with signal 5 in dbus_g_proxy_call()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196787
<ubotu> New bug: #192019 in consolekit (main) "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192019
<ubotu> New bug: #192454 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192454
<ubotu> New bug: #196352 in bluez-gnome (main) "[Hardy]bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196352
<ubotu> New bug: #198631 in ubuntu "not sure what this means, but I can't install anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198631
<greg-g> looks like another successful bug day
<rgsteele1> anybody want to try and repro a bug in gnome-panel for me?
<rgsteele1> (I'm new, let me know if there's a better way I should be going about this)
<rgsteele1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/192316
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192316 in gnome-panel "Application launchers show incorrect icon when dragged and dropped from "Add to Panel"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubotu> New bug: #198632 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session-remove doesn't remove applet." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198632
<greg-g> rgsteele1: I am unable to reproduce that problem in Gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #198633 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-plugin depends on firefox but shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198633
<rgsteele1> greg-g: hmm... are you running a fresh install or an upgrade? Mine's been upgraded through a few different releases and I'm wondering if it might be due to a configuration file from a previous release not being updated or something
<greg-g> rgsteele1: this install started as Gutsy Beta 1 I believe
<greg-g> sorry I can't help more
<greg-g> going to sleep
<rgsteele1> no worries, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #198636 in ubuntu "bash syntax highlighting does not work with arrays" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198636
<ubotu> New bug: #198637 in linux (main) "No sound after resume with snd_hda_intel on Toshiba A215" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198637
<ubotu> New bug: #198639 in prevu (universe) "Prevu fails to build compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198639
<ubotu> New bug: #198643 in ubiquity (main) "Does not allow installation via manual partition editing to scdb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198643
<ubotu> New bug: #198648 in seahorse (main) "seahorse crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198648
<ubotu> New bug: #197042 in thunar (universe) "Thunar crashed with SIGSEGV in taglib_audioproperties_length()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197042
<ubotu> New bug: #198650 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar Applet crashes when typing "gk" as a query and selecting Admin-Terminal to start... (dup-of: 154428)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198650
<ubotu> New bug: #198649 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() (dup-of: 189656)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198649
<ubotu> New bug: #198651 in evolution (main) "says all ebay alerts are out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198651
<jegHegy> hello
<jegHegy> i need some hints before i post a bug: after suspending and then waking my notebook up, opening HTTP links from apps (xchat, evolution, pidgin etc.) is delayed by about 15-20 seconds, no exceptions. is this IPC done through dbus or something else i'm not aware of? also i will test it on the latest hardy alpha (live) before reporting.
<Iulian> Hey
<techno_freak> Iulian, heya
<qense> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #198753 in libxfce4mcs (universe) "Merge libxfce4mcs 4.4.2-3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198753
<kagou> hi
<kagou> is there someone with a fresh hardy installation and a qwerty keyboard ?
<ubotu> New bug: #198757 in udev (main) "ftdi_sio device does not work correctly as a normal user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198757
<ubotu> New bug: #173249 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with TypeError in on_button_install_clicked()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173249
<ubotu> New bug: #198761 in wine (universe) "Please include Polish translation for .desktop files (diffs included)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198761
<ubotu> New bug: #198762 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (universe) "[FFe request] Upgrade to gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.56.3" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198762
<ubotu> New bug: #198764 in ebox (universe) "FFE for ebox 0.11.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198764
<ubotu> New bug: #198765 in xfdesktop4 (universe) "Merge xfdesktop4 4.4.2-3 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198765
<Iulian> Booh!
<Iulian> ;)
<bddebian> Bah, you beat me :)
<Iulian> Hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #198772 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198772
<ubotu> New bug: #198780 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashes immediately on opening webpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198780
<ubotu> New bug: #198781 in ubuntu "intel 945 monitor on laptop acer 3690  with hardy heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198781
<ubotu> New bug: #198760 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox-ose requires 386 kernel image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198760
<ubotu> New bug: #198774 in nautilus "nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198774
<ubotu> New bug: #198786 in ubuntu "hotkeys multimedia does no work in acer laptop 3690" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198786
<ubotu> New bug: #198788 in rhythmbox (main) "Deleting files from queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198788
<ubotu> New bug: #198768 in xfsprogs (main) "xfs_quota can't set limits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198768
<ubotu> New bug: #198769 in synaptic (main) "[Synaptic-Hardy] Clicking on the packets column doesn't change the alphabetical order (a->z to z->a)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198769
<ubotu> New bug: #198796 in circuslinux (universe) "Please sync circuslinux 1.0.3-21 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198796
<ubotu> New bug: #198797 in picocom (universe) "picocom should either recommend minicom, or recommend and use lrzsz by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198797
<ubotu> New bug: #198791 in ubuntu "[Hardy - Alpha5] Firefox scrolls slowly when Visual Effects switched on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198791
<ubotu> New bug: #198792 in ubiquity (main) "Impossible to click on Zurich because it's near Vaduz on the map" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198792
<ubotu> New bug: #198794 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[kde][Hardy] konqueror crashes on fonts display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198794
<ubotu> New bug: #198795 in ubuntu "No Desktop Icon No Wireless after the update beginning march" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198795
<ubotu> New bug: #198789 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "xorg does not allow user to reconfigure video driver and monitor specifications - Intel Driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198789
<ubotu> New bug: #198790 in picocom (universe) "picocom: incorrect default send command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198790
<ubotu> New bug: #198799 in update-manager (main) "Problem with UpdateManager. DB remains locked, no further updates possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198799
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #198800 in tracker (main) "[hardy] tracker-applet should not open new windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198800
<ubotu> New bug: #198801 in webalizer (universe) "webalizer failing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198801
<ubotu> New bug: #198804 in orage (universe) "orage: default zoneinfo path is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198804
<ubotu> New bug: #198806 in fontconfig (main) "[Hardy] no html file at /usr/share/doc/fontconfig/fontconfig-user.html" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198806
<ubotu> New bug: #198822 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 123764)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198822
<ubotu> New bug: #198823 in ubuntu "update-manager crashes. E: Malformed line 80 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E: The list of sources could not be read." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198823
<ubotu> New bug: #198827 in xsane (main) "xsane print functions broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198827
<secretlondon> phew - the tuxpaint crash bug in hardy has been fixed by the new librsvg :)
 * secretlondon dances round the room
 * bdmurray claps
<ogra> secretlondon, yay, thanks for all the effort btw
<secretlondon> ogra no problem
<ogra> :)
<secretlondon> ogra: we still need to get tuxtype to not ftbfs. I've done 75% of the main inclusion request for sdl-pango
<ogra> shouldnt be a prob to get that past pitti
<secretlondon> ogra: one prob may be that it looks unmaintained upstream. We have a patch on it, which every distro seems to have as the upstream hasn't been updated
<secretlondon> ogra: the next version of tuxpaint (0.9.18, we have 0.9.17, upstream have just released 0.9.19) will also need sdl-pango promoting
<ogra> well, its in debian and tuxpaint depnds on it there i assume
<secretlondon> it's in universe, and in debian. The promotion things is to main
<secretlondon> debian still has 0.9.17 as the DD was away playing with debian for the eee ;)
<ogra> if there are no major probs with it like a long secunia history it shouldnt be a biggie
<secretlondon> there is no secunia history
<ogra> right, thats what i assumed
<ubotu> New bug: #198829 in thunderbird (main) "Sent folder moved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198829
<secretlondon> I think I'll work on that this evening, finish off the main inclusion report
<ogra> heh, so holger is one of the luky germans who actually got one :)
<secretlondon> ogra: no it's synrg from canada
<ubotu> New bug: #198826 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "[Hardy] Desktop emblem doesn't match the Tangerine theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198826
<ubotu> New bug: #198833 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo writer locks up the whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198833
<ogra> oh, did holger levsen drop it ?
<secretlondon> holger is the dd for the other two I think
<ogra> oh, right
<secretlondon> I think Ben has always been the dd for tuxpaint
<ogra> damned naming schemes
<ogra> :)
 * secretlondon wants an eee bad, especially after seeing Nafallo's
 * ogra loves his classmate ... 
<ogra> the eee has no handle
<secretlondon> the eee would fit in my handbag though
<ogra> likely
<ogra> the classmate ius quite heavy compared to the eee
<ubotu> New bug: #198834 in firestarter (universe) "Italian translation of Firestarter outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198834
<ubotu> New bug: #198835 in ubuntu "backward Hebrew letters at language select" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198835
<ogra> secretlondon, the big drawback of the eee is that it doesnt look like http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/cbm.jpg which makes me feel young again :)
<ubotu> New bug: #198837 in ubuntu "Sync fontmatrix from debian lenny or unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198837
<ubotu> New bug: #198838 in mt-daapd (universe) "mt-daapd crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198838
<ubotu> New bug: #198839 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa unmutes the mic channel when resuming from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198839
<secretlondon> ogra: never had one of those. I was an acorn user as they were the big educational computers in the 1980s here
<secretlondon> I still have my electron in my hall cupboard ;)
<ogra> my vic20 was stolen once ... :(
<secretlondon> someone stole my atari 2600 a few years ago :( my first (and last) console..
<ubotu> New bug: #198840 in ubuntulooks (main) "selected tab has odd block underneath (Firefox3) since clip rect not obeyed in ubuntulooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198840
<ubotu> New bug: #198841 in ubuntu "PKCS #12 Error Importing Client Certificates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198841
<ubotu> New bug: #198842 in vlc (universe) "[gutsy] VLC security leak: when will we get the patched latest version?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198842
<ubotu> New bug: #198848 in udev (main) "postinst script needs updating to use trigger for update-initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198848
<ubotu> New bug: #198807 in kdebase (main) "aMsn" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198807
<ubotu> New bug: #198847 in marble (universe) "Part of the names of Lithuanian cities are incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198847
<ubotu> New bug: #198849 in gdm (main) "[hardy alpha 5] xserver autoconfigure fails ONLY over HDMI (Intel G35)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198849
<ubotu> New bug: #198851 in avahi (main) ".pot file isn't generated on build time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198851
<ubotu> New bug: #198855 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading Kubuntu to Version 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198855
<ubotu> New bug: #198856 in linux (main) "dependency on module-init-tools in Hardy making difficult to test on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198856
<ubotu> New bug: #198857 in gvfs (main) "nautilus does not show existing sftp connected servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198857
<ubotu> New bug: #198858 in tzdata (main) "Chilean DST date change needs urgent upgrade for March 08" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198858
<ubotu> New bug: #198859 in avahi (main) "Make .desktop files translatable (diffs included to fix this)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198859
<ubotu> New bug: #198860 in ubiquity (main) "Wrong capital of Switzerland in installer" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198860
<ubotu> New bug: #198861 in claws-mail (universe) "There's no flag to enable hildon interface when building for lpia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198861
<ubotu> New bug: #198863 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198863
<ubotu> New bug: #198864 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin KDE3 - Status Bar: "Broken Translation"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198864
<ubotu> New bug: #198867 in ubuntu "Request Wolfson WM97xx Touchscreen Driver " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198867
<ubotu> New bug: #198868 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screensaver makes computer dive into a never ending loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198868
<ubotu> New bug: #198869 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager fails to keep scaling_governer setting over suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198869
<ubotu> New bug: #198871 in ubuntu "Jmicron AHCI controller probs..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198871
<ubotu> New bug: #198874 in ubuntu "libwww-perl(-5.808) has serious security flaw for over 4 years now" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198874
<ubotu> New bug: #198877 in tracker (main) "[wish] click on tracker icon in gnome-panel should close existing instances of tracker-search-tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198877
<ubotu> New bug: #198878 in ubuntu "wrong udp checksum on kernel 2.6.22-14" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198878
<thekorn> hi all, are there any plans on disabling ubotu's bug announcements for tommorow?
<phoenix24> What is tomorrow ?
<secretlondon> another hug day
<thekorn> I'm referring to this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-March/000781.html
<phoenix24> where can I find details on tomorrow's Hug Day ?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080306 has some information
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've spoken to Seveas about it and he is a bit swamped at the moment
<ubotu> New bug: #198881 in language-pack-cs (main) "Transmission nepřeložen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198881
<thekorn> bdmurray, ah,ok I thought it might be a small switch to turn this off
<bdmurray> thekorn: by the way check out http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/yesterday/
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'll double check, I was also asking about moving ubotu to a new channel so that may have confused this
<thekorn> bdmurray, wow, groovy
<phoenix24> Do I need to have linux-2.6.22, installed for tomorrow's Hug day ?
<bdmurray> thekorn: well, thanks in large part to you!
<secretlondon> bdmurray: that doesn't include ones we changed to incomplete etc?
<bdmurray> phoenix24: not really, a lot of kernel bugs are hardware specific too and you don't need to have the same hardware as a reporter either.
<bdmurray> secretlondon: that's only bugs that are still New from yesterday
<secretlondon> bdmurray: well new and one confirmed
<bdmurray> my thought was we could try and reduce the count on a daily basis
<ubotu> New bug: #198883 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-obexftp crashed with signal 5 in dbus_g_proxy_call()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198883
<ubotu> New bug: #198884 in wireshark (universe) "Wireshark 0.99.7 halted in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198884
<bdmurray> I think the confirmed one is a bug affecting multiple packages
<secretlondon> ok
<bdmurray> secretlondon: I just set it up last night so I'm still playing with it
<bdmurray> phoenix24: One thing we do is gather information from reporters and you can do that w/o running the same kernel or having the same hardware.
<phoenix24> bdmurray: I'm going through some previous triaged bugs, learning for tomorrow :)
<bdmurray> phoenix24: that's a great idea!  would it be helpful to know whose comments in particular might be worth looking at?
<phoenix24> bdmurray: possibly yes
<phoenix24> But I'm very new to the process, to be too sure.
<ubotu> New bug: #198886 in ubuntu "Wireless networking on laptop hp g7000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198886
<ubotu> New bug: #198887 in ubuntu "Cisco 350 wifi pccard not working Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198887
<bdmurray> phoenix24: hmm, I was trying to think of what would be helpful
<phoenix24> Where are the announcements for all the Hug-Days made .. Any calender ?
<bdmurray> The ubuntu-bugsquad mailing list gets copies of the Hug Day announcements
<phoenix24> ok
<bdmurray> http://fridge.ubuntu.com seems to know about it too
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<Seveas> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<ubotu> New bug: #198890 in ubuntu "compiz stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198890
<ubotu> New bug: #198891 in firefox (universe) "Firefox closes when playing cards on prizewagon, after game over and you close down the page, firefox will close and you have to restart. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198891
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | Bug announcements have moved to #ubuntu-bugs-announce | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #198888 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198888
<ubotu> New bug: #198892 in python-imaging (main) "python-imaging __array_interface__ does not support 16bit images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198892
<ubotu> New bug: #198893 in evolution (main) "mailto fields not filled in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198893
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter ''
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> New bug notifications will no longer be sent here
<bdmurray> Thanks Seveas!
<Seveas> bdmurray, could you please announce it to the list as well?
<bdmurray> Seveas: absolutely
<secretlondon> where will they go instead?
<Seveas> secretlondon, see /topic :)
 * secretlondon wakes up
<Seveas> They go to #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<secretlondon> sorry
 * Nafallo is using his eee right now
<secretlondon> Nafallo: cool
<wolfger> what package might be responsible for mime-type detection in Nautilus and Gedit?
<seb128> there is no easy answer to this question
<seb128> the mimetypes are defined in shared-mime-info, applications can add an entry to those, gio and gvfs are used in hardy to determine the mimetype, gnomevfs in gutsy and before
<seb128> could you describe what is your issue exactly?
<wolfger> triaging Bug #115650
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115650 in ubuntu "javascript mimetype is not correctly detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115650
<wolfger> I can confirm the problem in Nautilus. I don't see anything in Gedit to tell the file's mime type explicitly, but I'll take it on faith the problem probably isn't just Nautilus.
<wolfger> the problem does not appear in Konqueror/Dolphin
<seb128> that is most likely shared-mime-info
<wolfger> ok
<seb128> wolfger:       <match value="function" type="string" offset="0"/>
<seb128> that's the shared-mime-info matlab definition
<seb128> which means that if something starts with "function" is a "matlab" example
<Seveas> that seems buggy to me, could be js or bash and probably more
<bdmurray> I just noticed we seem to be winning! http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/graphs/ see the 30 and 180 day new graphs.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-06
<dohboy> is anyone else having trouble with their wifi card with the latest build?
<secretlondon> it's unlikely to affect all wificards, if we do have a prob it's much more likely to affect specific chipsets
<crimsun> "latest build"?
<crimsun> if you're running hardy, see the topic of #ubuntu+1.
<secretlondon> I presume he means currently updated
<dohboy> thx
<secretlondon> ah that would be useful to know here too
<dohboy> ah, the topic in #ubuntu+1 explains everything.. thanks :)
<crimsun> yep, that's why I set it.
<secretlondon> crimsun: is there a main bug for "network manager in hardy is broken"?
<crimsun> yes
<secretlondon> 198971?
<secretlondon> bug #198971
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198971 in network-manager "[Hardy] Wireless broken with latests updates" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198971
<crimsun> (yes, I just triaged it and its dupe)
<secretlondon> ok I've just set priority to 'high' on it to take it easier to find
<secretlondon> it'll take a while for the fix to get out so we'll prob get loads of dupes
<crimsun> thanks :)
<Jimerson> Good evening all.
<secretlondon> evening
<Jimerson> I have been reading through the wiki and I am interested in trying to help with bug Triaging.
<secretlondon> cool
<Jimerson> I was wondering how I could go about finding a mentor..
<secretlondon> there isn't a formal mentoring process although this channel is a good place to ask questions
<secretlondon> there is a hug day tomorrow which is a day dedicated to squashing bugs on particular packages
<Jimerson> I was reading about that.
<secretlondon> there will be more people around in the channel
<Jimerson> Can you point me in a good place to get started?
<Jimerson> All the bugs I have seen so far someone has responded to.
<secretlondon> tomorrow there will be a list of bugs to work through
<secretlondon> I think a hug day is a good place to start
<Jimerson> Sounds good.
<secretlondon> ogra: main inclusion request filed on sdlpango to fix tuxtype ftbfs
 * techno_freak visits #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<greg-g> bug 162470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162470 in amarok "Amarok can't fast-forward FLAC files." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162470
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080306 | Ubuntu BugSquad | Bug announcements have moved to #ubuntu-bugs-announce | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<elmargol> bug #191512
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191512 in nautilus "gnome displays nfs mounts on the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191512
<elmargol> very anoying bug
<dholbach> bdmurray, thekorn: hey guys, could it be that LPTask.remote is always 'False' in textbugs?
<thekorn> dholbach, hi, yes that's true,
<thekorn> i did not know the text interface gives us this information
<dholbach> thekorn: oh I don't know either if that information is available :)
<dholbach> there's    watch: <url>
<thekorn> dholbach, ok, I will try to add this to the text mode
 * dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> bring it on!
 * thekorn hugs dholbach
<thekorn> dholbach, I think that's it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58584/
<dholbach> thekorn: that looks great
<thekorn> ok, let me commit it
<dholbach> rock on
<thekorn> bdmurray, dholbach: pushed as revision 73
<dholbach> thanks thekorn :)
<Iulian> Hi
<techno_freak> Iulian, hi
<Iulian> Heya techno_freak
<Iulian> And heno
<heno> hey Iulian
<Iulian> heno: Btw, did you get my last mail?
<Iulian> Uhmm, I didn't see pedro recently, is he on vacation?
<heno> Iulian: I did. I'll activate it now
<heno> pedro is at a FOSS conference in Peru I think
<Iulian> Makes sense now.
<Iulian> heno: Thanks.
<Iulian> Woahh!
<Iulian> elmargol: Please fix your connection.
<techno_freak> he he
<qense> happy hug day!
<Gnine> system > preferences > screen resolution INOP | system > administration > screens and graphics INOP | 8.04 2.6.24-11-generic amd64 x86_64
<Gnine> nvidia proprietary driver in use
<afflux> morning
<qense> test: bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<qense> that still works
<Iulian> It works in all Ubuntu channels.
<qense> ok
<qense> I didn't know that :), thx
<afflux> How to handle a bug in the kernel that has been fixed in 2.6.24 but someone likes to see a fix for 2.6.22?
<james_w> afflux: you mean in gutsy?
<afflux> I think so
<james_w> afflux: what's the bug number?
<afflux> james_w: bug 196340
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Unable to handle kernel paging request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196340
<james_w> afflux: yeah, that's gutsy. That would require an SRU
<james_w> I'm not sure what the kernel teams SRU policies are.
<afflux> ah, just found "KernelUpdates" in the wik
<afflux> *wiki
<bdmurray> Hello bug huggers!  It sure is nice and quiet here
<bdmurray> I meant w/o ubotu
<bdmurray> afflux: did you get your question about kernel SRUs answered?
<afflux> hi brian
<bdmurray> hello
<afflux> basicly, yes. however I wasn't entirely sure how to handle this in the bug and I ran out of time
<bdmurray> It sounds to me like they are running their own kernel, even with 2.6.22.  Did you get that impression?
<bdmurray> Okay, I read more.
<bdmurray> Anyway, kernel SRUs are very rare as a regression could impact everyone.
<Iulian> bdmurray: Yes, indeed, much better without ubotu messages. :)
<afflux> bdmurray: the custom kernel was my impression, too.
<bdmurray> I'm not certain how important it is in this case as he says its fixed in 2.6.24 and it isn't sru worthy.
<bdmurray> One thing that might be interesting to know is which specifc kernel flavors he tested as they have different config options.
<bdmurray> ogasawara: you just touched bug 196340 - can you tell from the oops report if the crash is specific to the vserver patches?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196340 in linux "Unable to handle kernel paging request" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196340
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I can't tell with any certainty
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, it seems like we would have heard about this before. would the specific kernel version matter or is generic sufficient?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I think he commented about the specific version
<ogasawara> 2.6.22-14.47
<bdmurray> Did I mean kernel flavor?
<bdmurray> That changes the build options right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yes, but I think generic should be fine
<bdmurray> okay, thanks!
<bdmurray> crimsun: does the alsa-info script reveal whether or not someone has l-u-m installed?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is there a xen version of 2.6.24 yet?  Where would I check myself?
<ogasawara> there is - linux-image-2.6.24-11-xen
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ^^^
<bdmurray> ogasawara: but there is no live CD with that kernel so they'd have to install to test hardy...
<ogasawara> bdmurray: unfortunately yes
<bdmurray> mabye we should add that under the stock reply on the hug day wiki page then
<ogasawara> bdmurray: good idea
<bdmurray> what about -rt that should be on ubuntu studio right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: not sure on that one, but I can check
<bdmurray> I'm not sure what their build cycle in regards to images is like
<ogasawara> bdmurray: just checked the manifest and it looks like -rt is used
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Uh, overclocking == weird things can happen right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'd think so
<bdmurray> ogasawara: does "NCQ disabled due to excessive errors" sound familiar to you?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: it does - which bug?
<bdmurray> bug 156669 and bug 121273
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156669 in linux-source-2.6.22 "SATA drive freezes when using LVM over dm-crypt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121273 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel panic with dm-crypt/luks + lvm + xfs + ubuntu kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121273
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I found bug 147858 related to ncq do you know what rtg's changelog comment means? "Add WD WD800ADFS NCQ horkage quirk support"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147858 in linux "western digital WD800ADFS ncq problems" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147858
<ogasawara> bdmurray: was added to the blacklist
<ogasawara> bdmurray: that was the NCQ bug I was thinking of which seemed different from the two you referenced
 * secretlondon has had some pizza and is ready to start on bugs :)
<greg-g> pizza and bugs, a powerful combination
<secretlondon> indeed!
 * Iulian is starving
<bdmurray> mmm pizza
<greg-g> look what you started secretlondon!
<secretlondon> :)
<Nafallo> ugh
<Nafallo> !pizza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pizza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Iulian> Yeah, you shouldn't say anything about it!
<Iulian> Bad bad!
<Nafallo> stupid bot :-P
<secretlondon> Nafallo you said you had pizza yesterday
<Nafallo> secretlondon: yea, exactly.
<Nafallo> secretlondon: ! == not
 * secretlondon will be having pizza tomorrow too!
<secretlondon> as I bought a big one
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is there a pattern bad memory exhibits in a kernel call trace?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I don't know of any
<crimsun> bdmurray: (RE: "does the alsa-info script reveal whether or not someone has l-u-m installed") yes, it does, but not directly
<crimsun> bdmurray: it's normally fairly straightforward to ferret out by inspecting the reported kernel and alsa-driver versions
<crimsun> bdmurray: granted, now that alsa is completely in l-u-m, we'll have to revisit the logic.  But for gutsy, at least, we can tell whether l-u-m and/or l-b-m are/is installed.
<bdmurray> crimsun: okay, I don't recall which bug I was specifically looking at
<bdmurray> ogasawara: how do I know if a driver is in l-u-m or not?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: you can look at the lum git tree
<bdmurray> gitweb is hard
<ogra_cmpc> bdmurray, dpkg -S /path/to/.ko
<bdmurray> ogra_cmpc: thanks, that's a bit better
<bdmurray> ogasawara: How would I check the upstream kernel to see if a PCI ID is supported by a driver?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I usually just inspect the driver in the upstream git tree
<ogasawara> bdmurray: which driver and which pci id are you looking for?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: and you have it checked out I guess?  cx88 and 1822:0023
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup
<ogasawara> bdmurray: just a sec, pulling in the latest changes
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'm not seeing it
<bdmurray> and what about 1421 0334
<ogasawara> bdmurray:                  .subvendor = 0x1421,
<ogasawara>                 .subdevice = 0x0334,
<ogasawara>                 .card      = CX88_BOARD_ADSTECH_DVB_T_PCI,
<bdmurray> that's in cx88-core?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: cx88-cards.c
<bdmurray> right, I misclicked
<bdmurray> don't most drivers use the vendor and device id - not the subsystem?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: what about 1002:00f9 ?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I don't see that vendor id, what vendor is it?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: PCI_VENDOR_ID_ATI?
<bdmurray> yeah, 14f1:8800
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I don't see 00f9, only 00f8
<ogasawara>                 .subvendor = PCI_VENDOR_ID_ATI,
<ogasawara>                 .subdevice = 0x00f8,
<ogasawara>                 .card      = CX88_BOARD_ATI_WONDER_PRO,
<ogasawara> bdmurray: 14f1:8800 I don't see
<bdmurray> ogasawara: do you have stock needs upstream reporting reply?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: sorta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies - last few sentences of the "Reporting Bugs Upstream" section
<ogasawara> bdmurray: last few sentences of the first paragraph
<ogasawara> bdmurray: are you wanting to add the new device id's?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I know the kernel guys will sometimes add them and then push the patch back upstream
<bdmurray> yeah, there is one I'm 90% certain of
<bdmurray> I mean I know it doesn't exist and it seems like it should
<ogasawara> bdmurray: if you can post a comment summarizing id's should be added then let me know the lp bug # I'll add it to the kernel list for next week
<bdmurray> ogasawara: its bug 115719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115719 in linux-source-2.6.20 "CX23880 PCI Video and Audio Decoder insmod failure" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115719
<bdmurray> eh, I'll fix the summary too
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I've found a bug that is fixed post 2.6.20.  Do you think it is worthing opening other affects for it just showing that it is fixed?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yah.  I typically open the task it was fixed against and mark it so
<ogasawara> bdmurray: then I usually "won't fix" the older task assuming it's not a sru candidate
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-07
<bdmurray> it looks like there are only ~60 New 2.6.22 bugs now
<secretlondon> :)
<secretlondon> I saw all the green on the hug day page - I wondered if there were any left!
<bdmurray> I don't think we put them all on.
<bdmurray> right ogasawara?
<secretlondon> yeah - only 75
<ogasawara> bdmurray: right
<secretlondon> so all .22 have gone, I'm working on .20
<bdmurray> right, I was thinking we might be able to finish off the .22 New bugs though
<ogasawara> secretlondon:  great :)  there are more .22 ones, may 30-40 more?
<secretlondon> would you prefer me to look at the .22s?
<bdmurray> I just thought it would be exciting to have .22 at 0
<secretlondon> agreed
<secretlondon> i'll have a look
<ogasawara> secretlondon: either .20 or .22 is fine.  I just think the .22 ones might be more useful since they are closer to Hardy
<secretlondon> :)
<bdmurray> hmm, yeah it's a 44 and the graph is behind
<bdmurray> -1
<bdmurray> -1 more even
<bdmurray> ogasawara: how do I find the xen config?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'm guessing linux/debian/binary-custom.d/xen
<bdmurray> ogasawara: you winner
<ogasawara> :)
<bdmurray> secretlondon: oops, I was looking at 148900
<secretlondon> sorry
<bdmurray> secretlondon: it's okay, it is actually fixed
<secretlondon> oh cool
<secretlondon> I've been going through with the "please test on hardy" boilerplate
<bdmurray> That one actually had enough info to research
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> bdmurray: so ones that could have enough info to research I should leave rather than asking them to check?
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Do you have an example?
<secretlondon> bdmurray bug #152741
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152741 in linux-source-2.6.22 "network performance and cpu usage in gutsy vs feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152741
<bdmurray> secretlondon: that one has enough for ogasawara or me to look at it I think
<bdmurray> Thanks for bringing it up
<secretlondon> ok
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I've actually been asking to test against hardy since I'd rather 1 - get a response to make sure I'm not gonna waste my time, and 2 - I'd rather investigate against current hardy kernel which is under development
<bdmurray> that bug seemed important enough to me that I thought it would be worth researching
<bdmurray> the lkml thread has a patch too
<ogasawara> bdmurray: holly cow I didn't even see the link to lkml
<ogasawara> I think it blended in with the "Offer to mentor someone. . ." link
<bdmurray> That almost seems SRU worthy to me for Gutsy
<secretlondon> I had a quick look but didn't get as far as the patch
<bdmurray> secretlondon: I cheated and only read certain posts from people's names that I have heard of before
<secretlondon> ah! I'd not heard of any of them ;)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: so it looks fixed in Hardy and not in gutsy
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I didn't look at the patch, is it intrusive?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: 6 lines, 5 of which are comments but it's in random.c
<bdmurray> but it's well tested I'd say
<ogasawara> bdmurray: that's sounds harmless enough.  care to post a comment it's fixed in hardy and just inline the patch or add the git commit id.  I'll add it to the buglist.
<ogasawara> bdmurray: gotta run though (literally)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: see ya!  should I save the graphs later or will you?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll save em later tonight.  thanks!
<Jimerson> Hello all.
<bdmurray> hello Jimerson
<secretlondon> hi
<secretlondon> Jimerson: you came yesterday and wanted to get involved with bug triage?
<Jimerson> secretlondon, thats correct, I know I am a little late.
<secretlondon> Jimerson: bdmurray is your man :)
<bdmurray> It's not late here.
<Jimerson> I see :)
<Jimerson> How are you sir?
<bdmurray> I'm doing pretty well.
<Jimerson> as secretlondon said, I am looking to try and help with bugs.
<Jimerson> And I am trying to find someone to give me a kick in the right direction.
<bdmurray> One the problems I have with getting people started is that there are so places you could go.  Do you have a particular area of interest or type of role you'd like to fulfil?
<Jimerson> I eventually would like to build packages, I don't know if I have the skills for that, but I was told to start here before doing anything else.
<bdmurray> Is there a particular piece of software in Ubuntu that you like to use or are familiar with?
<Jimerson> Nothing in particular, I'm willing to work with anything and go where I am needed.
<bdmurray> Jimerson: okay, I'm trying to find us something to look at
<Jimerson> bdmurray, great.
<bdmurray> If we look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/yesterday/ we'll see bug reports that came in "yesterday"
<Jimerson> ok
<bdmurray> lets just take bug 199306 as an example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199306 in ubuntu "Trac "500 - Internal Server Error" for Help/Guide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199306
<Jimerson> Ok, I am looking at it.
<bdmurray> well, its actually a kind of crazy bug.  does it make much sense to you?
<Jimerson> Not really, he took a config file from a bsd machine. getting some weird errors.
<Jimerson> Is this even supported as it is not a clean install?
<bdmurray> I think it should be fine but can't say for certain.
<Jimerson> ok
<bdmurray> It sounds like getting his configs might be useful tough.
<bdmurray> Additionally, this bug isn't filed about a package bug all of Ubuntu rather
<Jimerson> for lighthttpd and trac?
<Jimerson> I saw that.
<bdmurray> Assigning it to a package will help a lot as then other people like the package maintainer will be subscribed to the bug report.
<Jimerson> I don't see trac or lighthttpd in the packages.
<bdmurray> And yes in regards to which config files to ask for.
<Jimerson> When I did a search.
<bdmurray> a search?
<Jimerson> Perhaps I am getting ahead of myself.
<Jimerson> I thought you said it needed to be assigned to a package.
<bdmurray> yes, that's correct
<Jimerson> What should it be assigned to?
<bdmurray> we can do that as a separate step.  what do you think it should be assigned to?
<Jimerson> Trac I would assume.
<Jimerson> Error looks like something wrong with trac, not the server, unless I read it incorrectly.
<bdmurray> That sounds right to me and the trac maintainer / bug triager would know if it belonged somewhere else
<Jimerson> So I'm going to take a guess here, assign it to package trac, post requesting config files and is that it?
<bdmurray> That'd be the, for lack of a better word, minimum
<Jimerson> ok
<Jimerson> Could you elaborate then please :)
<bdmurray> We could check that the have the latest version of trac installed.
<bdmurray> We could also look at the list of files included in trac.
<Jimerson> He is running the latest version of trac.
<bdmurray> yep, just out of curiousity how did you check?
<Jimerson> Went to the site to downloads, and checked for latest version :)
<bdmurray> there is this neat script called rmadion where you can do things like 'rmadison -u ubuntu trac'
<bdmurray> and if you go to packages.ubuntu.com you can see the list of files in the trac package
<bdmurray> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/trac/filelist
<bdmurray> I'd personally use packages.ubuntu.com rather than install it - in this case
 * secretlondon had no idea rmadison existed
<bdmurray> secretlondon: I feel there are lots tools like rmadison that aren't well advertised
<secretlondon> I'm sure
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Do you think mailing the bugsquad mailing list about that would be helpful?
<secretlondon> yes, but I think the wiki more so
<bdmurray> which page? I'm personally fond of BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<secretlondon> I use debuggingprocedures all the time
<bdmurray> okay, I'll think about how to fit in there
<bdmurray> Jimerson: still there?
<Jimerson> sure am.
<bdmurray> Does what I've said make sense so far?
<Jimerson> so far yes.
<bdmurray> I'm not so sure about the error any more and the usefulness of the file list.
<bdmurray> So assigning the bug to the trac package and asking for config files would help.
<Jimerson> I can't make sense of it.
<Jimerson> The only thing I could find online about the error, he tried the fix for.
<bdmurray> we could look for duplicates too
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trac/+bugs
<bdmurray> those are all the trac bugs in Ubuntu
<bdmurray> I didn't see anything promising there
<Jimerson> Does not appear to be anything.
<bdmurray> The package is auto-synced with debian so we could look there too
<bdmurray> but there isn't anything there either as far as I could tell
<Jimerson> How do you know that?
<Jimerson> That it is synced.
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trac/
<bdmurray> You can get there by clicking on Overview from the bug listing
<bdmurray> the name at the end of the changelog is Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync
<Jimerson> Got ya.
<secretlondon> it's also on the package uploader isn't it, on the main bug page
<secretlondon> if the package uploader is autosync, we haven't touched it
<secretlondon> and no xubuntuy ending
<bdmurray> secretlondon: that's right on a specific bug's web page it will show you too
<bdmurray> and the ~ubuntu package name is a good point too
<bdmurray> I still really suspect something goofy with their copied over configs
<Jimerson> They took track and the lighthttpd config from freebsd.
<bdmurray> Jimerson: so most bug triaging is investigation into issues
<Jimerson> So is there anything else we can do without their config's?
<Jimerson> Seeing as no ones else seems to be having this issue.
<bdmurray> Maybe look into how python is setup on FreeBSD?
<bdmurray> That seems like a stretch to me though.
<secretlondon> I'm a total deadend on the ancient Bug #24776 - similar bugs submitted all over the place, non fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 24776 in linux-source-2.6.22 "ipw2100 error Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24776
<secretlondon> bugs that appeared in breezy and are still open in gutsy's kernel..
<bdmurray> Jimerson: so assigning the package, asking for configs, setting the status to Incomplete and subscribing to the bug will help a lot
<secretlondon> hi bddebian
<Jimerson> I should do that?
<bdmurray> yeah, that'd be great
<secretlondon> you'll find at least 50% never reply
<Jimerson> Should I assign the bug to someone or leave it unassigned?
<bdmurray> Assignment is generally used when someone is working on a fix and the bug's status is In Progress
<bddebian> Hi secretlondon
<Jimerson> Woohoo!
<bdmurray> Jimerson: Great!
<Jimerson> Look good to you?
<bdmurray> Well, my dinner is ready I'll be back in a bit.
<Jimerson> Enjoy.
<Jimerson> I'll be back in a bit as well.
<bdmurray> Jimerson: Yeah, I usually thank people for helping to make Ubuntu better or something along those lines.
<Jimerson> Ahh. I'll remember that next time.
<bdmurray> Jimerson: we have some standard replies that we use at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Jimerson> Thank you so much for your help.
<bdmurray> Jimerson: Thank you!  I'm here almost all the time so stop by if you have any questions.
<Jimerson> I'll be bugging you in a bit after I have some dinner.
<bdmurray> secretlondon: I've done a bit of research into the ipw2100 issue
<secretlondon> bdmurray: thanks. it looks like that error is a standard barf
<bdmurray> it seems documented in the last tarball upstream made
<bdmurray> in January of 2007
<secretlondon> ah jan 07 :(
<secretlondon> so it's a known bug - and on the driver?
<bdmurray> afaict so far my firefox just locked up though
<secretlondon> I've confirmed #50431 as I can see that the acpi chip isn't supported, and googling for the ID doesn't show anyone supporting in linux (and it's ancient)
<bdmurray> secretlondon: this is the right upstream bug
<bdmurray> http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=329
<ubotu> bughost.org bug 329 in __UNSPECIFIED__ "Fatal interrupt error appear when the least congested channel is selected on AP." [Major,Assigned]
<secretlondon> thanks
<bdmurray> and it just seems stuck
<bdmurray> I'd guess intel isn't working on it anymore
<secretlondon> is it old hardware?
<bdmurray> I also imagine we have some duplicates of it.
<secretlondon> yeah I'm sure. probably filed on all sorts
<bdmurray> The web page for the project was last updated 1/31/2007 and some newer hardware by intel is the 2200 2915 and 3945
<secretlondon> it's kinda out of our hands really, the firmware is closed souurce too which won't help
<secretlondon> some of these bugs are *ancient*, pre dapper even
<bdmurray> so its still a valid bug for 2.6.24 and won't fix for earlier versions
<secretlondon> ok
<bdmurray> and we can point people at the upstream bug but I don't anything would happen
<secretlondon> bug #86859 you closed at fixed, someone reopened as occurring in feisty and opened on gutsy's kernel instead. they do seem to have the right sort of chip to be affected by it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86859 in pitivi "Pitivi doesn't start / program doesn't open" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86859
<secretlondon> bug #68659
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68659 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Certain VIA-based chipsets erroneously enable DXS support" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68659
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> 68659 sounds like my wording
<crimsun> heh, yep.
<crimsun> and I don't think that patch was pushed upstream..?
<secretlondon> I don't know
<crimsun> (I'm looking now)
<secretlondon> thanks
<crimsun> nope, it wasn't
<crimsun> so the issue remains relevant to feisty, gusty, and hardy
<crimsun> and if only hardy will be addressed, ...
<secretlondon> rest won't fix I guess
<secretlondon> tis is presuming that upstream hasn't fixed independently of us
<crimsun> it hasn't
<crimsun> I just checked upstream's VCS
<secretlondon> okay thanks
<secretlondon> bah I can hear bird song
<techno_freak> kewl, i can hear only crows singing
<techno_freak> or rather, communicating
<secretlondon> 4.40am here
<techno_freak> 10.14am here
<secretlondon> night all
<techno_freak> is there anything in the wiki on debugging gnomebaker or the CD/DVD drive? what logs should i ask from the orig reporter?
<harrisony> Can i get someone to renew my subscription in ubuntu-bugcontrol
<harrisony> oh yeah forgot the url https://edge.launchpad.net/~harrisony
<Iulian> Heya
<techno_freak> heya
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra_cmpc> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<jdstrand> bdmurray: fyi-- I created a patch for bug #192575 (it's in the report)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192575 in python-launchpad-bugs "HTTPConnection: Firefox 3 stores cookies in sqlite database" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192575
<bdmurray> jdstrand: I noticed
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | Bug announcements have moved to #ubuntu-bugs-announce | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
 * jdstrand nods
<bdmurray> I'm excited to check it out
<hggdh> ahhhh bugs-announce lives...
<bdmurray> harrisony: You are all set.
<intellectronica> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> intellectronica: hello
<intellectronica> bdmurray: hi, just wanted to let you know that shortly those missing launchpad notifications will start making their way into your mailing list, so you may experience a bit of traffic here
<bdmurray> intellectronica: we moved the bot to another channel, but thanks for letting us know.
<intellectronica> bdmurray: cool. which channel, b.t.w?
<bdmurray> intellectronica: ubuntu-bugs-announce
<Laibsch> Hi, is there a dedicated mozilla/firefox team?
<bdmurray> Laibsch: yes, there is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam for more information
<Laibsch> I believe bug 144560 describes expected behaviour.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144560 in mozilla-firefox "doesn't prompt for certificate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144560
<Laibsch> bdmurray: Thanks for pointing that out
<sdh> bugs!
<sdh> bugs, everywhere
<h3sp4wn> Yep can anyone give me any advice in what I need to put in a bug report regarding the keys on a Sun usb keyboard not working right (its meta I am bothered about but having undo , cut , paste , copy working might be nice)
<h3sp4wn> In emacs meta is mapped to s- and alt is mapped to meta still
<h3sp4wn> (Dunno exactly what people need - I guess I can test under ubuntu sparc as well but afaik there are no drivers for my video card in xorg at all (so not much use to me)
<secretlondon> h3sp4wn my sun foo isn't great (I have an ultra 1 but thats it) but I'm surprised your video doesn't give any output in xorg
 * secretlondon flicks bugs at sdh
<h3sp4wn> secretlondon: Its an XVR-1000
<h3sp4wn> Only XSun has drivers
<secretlondon> please bug report the lack of video support
<secretlondon> and I'll look at it
<secretlondon> I'll just look to see what we need for keyboards
<h3sp4wn> I can get a console but just not X
<h3sp4wn> http://www.sun.com/desktop/products/graphics/xvr1000/ (cost me £200 second hand)
<secretlondon> ok. please still bug report it so we know its an issue
<h3sp4wn> Ok - I don't think it would be easy even with the specs to make a decent driver
<h3sp4wn> (considering probably how few people use them)
<secretlondon> sure, but its still useful
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKeyboardDetection
<secretlondon> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging for the x issue
<h3sp4wn> dunno what I can do about the sparc X issue easily I would have to reformat the disks again
<h3sp4wn> to get the information
<h3sp4wn> unless there is a sparc-desktop cd somewhere
<secretlondon> I don't think so - I think spacr is just a server cd
<sdh> what does it mean when it says "Binary package hint" in launchpad ?
<h3sp4wn> secretlondon: sort of implies no one cares anyway (they expect you to just use serial console)
<secretlondon> h3sp4wn if you stuck solaris on it I undestand. Could you still give us a bug so we know?
<h3sp4wn> secretlondon: Its running Solaris on it now - I can give you a bug but it won't have those logs
<secretlondon> well I use X on my suns..
<h3sp4wn> XSun ? or Xorg ?
<secretlondon> please give us the bug and I'll go looking
<h3sp4wn> k
<secretlondon> actually logs from XSun would also be cool
<h3sp4wn> ok, just had an idea - I will try a nexenta live cd (If they fixed it in their Xorg perhaps the patches can be got)
<secretlondon> cool - actually comparing one that works with one that doesn't would be useful
<h3sp4wn> thanks I will sort that stuff out tonight or tommorow morning
<bdmurray> sdh: I believe it means someone picked a source package that is part of a larger binary package.  What bug were you looking at?
<sdh> bdmurray: i see it around a lot, let me find an example
<sdh> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/59297 <- random example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59297 in kdebase "kwin crashes when eclipse is started. sometimes." [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> sdh: kdebase provides a lot of packages
<yuriy> bdmurray: i think you mean vice-versa
<sdh> bdmurray: does the submitted put that "binary hint" stuff there or is it automagic?
<yuriy> someone picked a binary package that is part of a larger source package
<bdmurray> yuriy: right, my bad
<bdmurray> sdh: the launchpad bug tracker adds it to the description
<sdh> bdmurray: cool, thanks for the info!
<bdmurray> sdh: no problem
<blueyed> Should bugs in the network stack get assigned to "linux" first? (instead of "apport")
<blueyed> secretlondon: you've been locking the 5-a-day-data branch quite often for me lately.. ;)
<blueyed> cheers.
<secretlondon> blueyed: locking?
 * secretlondon has no idea how the backend works
<blueyed> secretlondon: what tool do you use? "add-5-a-day" on cli?
<secretlondon> the applet
<blueyed> ah, but it does basically the same AFAIK.
<blueyed> commit the change right away.
<blueyed> that only means that you are committing quite some.. :)
<secretlondon> when I've finished with a bug I make a new tab and drag the bugs tab over the applet
 * blueyed suggests adding some mode which does commit only once a day (cron job?)
<secretlondon> or saving them up and doing a few at once
<secretlondon> say every hour
<blueyed> I often collect bug numbers in a shell, then execute the command.
<blueyed> yes
<secretlondon> I know I forget to submit some
<secretlondon> how long does it lock after each submit?
<blueyed> during commit..
<blueyed> ..or if a prompt for the ssh passphrase is waiting: as long as you notice it, even days probably.. :/
<secretlondon> well that's only a few seconds I hope
<blueyed> sure.
<blueyed> Wasn't apport putting backtraces in the bug report for python tracebacks before? At least it should..
<bdmurray> blueyed: do you have an example of a network stack bug?
<sdh> blueyed: ah, there you are - thanks for the help with acpi-support earlier ;-)
<RAOF> Hm.  Is the amd64 apport retracer known-broken?  It's stripped the needs-amd64-retrace tag from bug #199392 (twice!) but hasn't added any retrace.
<ubotu> Bug 199392 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199392 is private
<blueyed> bdmurray: bug 196439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196439 in linux "while uploading the reports apport lags the rest of the internet" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196439
<blueyed> sdh: bug 161745 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161745 in acpi-support "Why isn't thinkpad-brightness-down.sh used for Lenovo thinkpads?" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161745
 * blueyed tends to have to do quite a lot with acpi-support lately, after cherrypicking all the patches.. but no sponsor yet.. and in the meantime I fear it may miss Hardy even..
<sdh> blueyed: yeah
<sdh> what does the sponsor bit mean?
<secretlondon> 'apport lags the rest of the internet' - what worldwide ;)
<sdh> blueyed: if it doesn't make hardy, that will be very sad - i feel hardy could be really good on laptops if it's polished up a bit
<blueyed> sdh: bug 193842 has a set of cherrypicked patches for acpi-support, but not for your bug yet..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193842 in acpi-support "Please sponsor cherrypicked fixes for acpi-support into Hardy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193842
<sdh> blueyed: similar issues with pm-utils imho
<sdh> blueyed: who can sponsor then?
<bdmurray> blueyed: the kernel seems best but that report looks like a mess to me
<blueyed> bdmurray: yes, unfortunately.. there should be similar reports though (=> gets duped hopefully)
<blueyed> sdh: ubuntu-main-sponsors (a team of core-devs) can sponsor them.. but there are probably still issues..
<blueyed> sdh: "incomplete" does not mean "not confirmed", but rather "need more info"..
<bdmurray> blueyed: what do you mean?  the original reporter didn't put their release or hardware information.  Savvas might be running Hardy but it isn't clear.
<sdh> blueyed: you mean incomplete on 161745? i confirmed because i had the same and can provide info
<blueyed> sdh: yes, then please answer there :)
<blueyed> bdmurray: are you talking about 161745, too?
<bdmurray> blueyed: no bug 196439 that you brought up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196439 in linux "while uploading the reports apport lags the rest of the internet" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196439
<blueyed> bdmurray: "In gutsy I didn't have this sort of problems, ..."
<blueyed> I've changed the title to "hardy: uploading causes network lag"
<sdh> blueyed: good questions on that bug, i've tried that already and will post
<bdmurray> blueyed: okay, thanks.  I think kernel team would probably want their standard information
<bdmurray> blueyed: by the way what needs to happen with bug 179492 now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179492 in exuberant-ctags "exuberant-ctags: python variables starting with "def" are shown as functions" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179492
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-08
<greg-g> is there a way of saying "yes, this private bug needs to stay private due to there being a password/something sensitive available in it" without actually putting that in a comment?  Like a "Really Private?" confirmation
<greg-g> I don't have one, but I was just thinking that I might come across a bug which someone has already checked and they did see some sensitive data and just left it private with no comment.  If they would set a "confirmed private" tag or something then I wouldn't bother with that part.
<bdmurray> greg-g: no there isn't, that's interesting
<bdmurray> greg-g: maybe we could use a bug tag for that
<greg-g> bdmurray: it isn't a huge deal at the moment, I was just thinking out loud
<greg-g> yeah, already implemented, easy
<bdmurray> do you have an idea of how many privates there are at the moment?
<greg-g> I do not
<greg-g> I just come across them during the pre-canned searches
<bdmurray> right
<bdmurray> I'm not even sure it is easily queryable
<greg-g> yeah, not in advanced search
<greg-g> what package are hotkey issues assigned to?
<greg-g> hotkey-setup
<bdmurray> it depends really
<greg-g> I thought it would be linux for bug 199682
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199682 in ubuntu "Asus F5N laptop Special keys not working with asus-laptop kernel module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199682
<bdmurray> Well, the package would be linux-source-2.6.22 but the kernel is right.
<greg-g> right right
<bdmurray> It looks like we ship that module and they should really test with Hardy
 * greg-g nods
<blueyed> regarding add-5-a-day, would it be a better default to not commit/update, if this has been done in the last hour?
<secretlondon> It's a great feeling to close multiple bugs fixed by something you did :)
<fishor> Hi all! do some body know, will SCIM in hardy replace keyboard applet ?
<secretlondon> no idea, sorry
<secretlondon> ubuntu+1 might know
<fishor> i have issue with russian layout, so i do not knwo where to assign this bug
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKeyboardDetection might help
<fishor> not really, this is not the hardware issue
<secretlondon> I don't know, tbh
<fishor> bdmurray: hi Brian! do you know some thing about SCIM? If you still wake
<Iulian> G'morning.
<fishor> morning
<Knightlust> i miss ubotu... heh
<Iulian> I don't. It's in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<Seveas> Knightlust, ubotu's still here ;)
<Seveas> !hi | Knightlust
<ubotu> Knightlust: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs!
<Knightlust> Seveas: hehe, it's just that im used to seeing new bugs here.. i'll need to get used to seeing new bugs at announce
<afflux> morning
<milos_> can someone help me, i have a problem with debugging
<geser> milos_: what kind of problem?
<milos_> geser: what package I need to install: Loaded symbols for /lib/libthread_db.so.1
<milos_> (no debugging symbols found)
<milos_> 0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<milos_> i have searched with synaptic but don't find anything similar with libthread
<geser> milos_: dpkg -S /lib/libthread_db.so.1 gives libc6
<geser> so you need the debugging symbols for libc6
<geser> but usually the error lies before libc6 like a wrong call of a libc6 function
<milos_> ok, because i have libc6 installed(-dbg, -dev....)
<milos_> thanks
<afflux> Which part of the system is responsible for loading snd_ modules?
<afflux> Bug 199793 is about snd-hda-intel which doesn't seem to be loaded automatically
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199793 in ubuntu "8.10 Alpha 6: No sound with ALC883" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199793
<afflux> (at least I think so, but it could be a problem with wrong module options too)
<bddebian> Boo
<askand> Hi, If I write in terminal for example "sudo apti" and then press tab to autocomplete, it doesnt work.. can someone confirm that bug?
<lfs-livecd> heya
<lfs-livecd> :(
<afflux> anyone able to open bug 199911?
<ubotu> Bug 199911 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199911 is private
<greg-g> I am not, it must be uber-private
<qense> it probably containst an apport report
<greg-g> I am allowed to see those reports
<qense> oh
<greg-g> yeah, weird
<greg-g> anywho, gotta run, later
<qense> bye
<afflux> qense: me too
<afflux> that's why I wonder
<qense> oh
<andrea-bs> maybe a security bug?
<afflux> qense: It was filed because I asked for another crash report in bug 190428, so this is definetly a ubuntu bug, so ubuntu-bugcontrol *should* have access
<afflux> are security bugs private and invisible for -bugcontrol?
<andrea-bs> I am not sure
<qense> I think if it are major security issues there is a change that that could be
<afflux> me neither.
<afflux> anyway, dinner now.
<qense> there is a specila ubuntu securtiy team
<qense> have a nice dinner :)
<afflux> ty :)
<andrea-bs> bug 152060 is a security issue
<andrea-bs> I'm the submitter so I can view it
<qense> how do you mark yourself as away in XCHat?
<andrea-bs> /away Message
<qense> ok
<qense> and how do you return?
<qense> just post something?
<andrea-bs> /back
<qense> ok, thx
<andrea-bs> you're welcome
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190428 in emerald "emerald crashed on "alt-tab" windows switching" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190428
<ubotu> Bug 152060 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/152060 is private
<qense> why does that bug appears here?
<afflux> guess ubotu hat a huge lag
<afflux> I mentioned that one about 30 minutes ago
<andrea-bs> afflux: can you view bug 152060?
<ubotu> Bug 152060 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/152060 is private
<afflux> no.
<andrea-bs> so, qense, your bug is a security bug ;)
<afflux> it was mine ;)
<andrea-bs> oh, sorry
<afflux> okay, I told the reporter to unmark it as a security issue since it's supposed to be about a crashing emerald
<afflux> anyway, I'm off for a pioneers game ;)
<warren_> hi
<qense> hello
<warren_> can someone have a look at this bug: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/164/  ?
<warren_> eurm no sorry
<warren_> this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/156031
<warren_> ^^
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156031 in gdebi "Kubuntu - GDebi fails to install .deb package" [Undecided,New]
<qense> it can be confirmed I think, since two people are having the same problem
<andrea-bs> it's not a gdebi issue
<andrea-bs> python-kde3: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so
<warren_> erm
<warren_> an issue with what then?
<warren_> python, kparts?
<andrea-bs> python-kde3
<warren_> ok
<warren_> and what is the problem?
<andrea-bs> I don't know
<warren_> ok
<andrea-bs> I'm a gnome user
<andrea-bs> ;)
<warren_> ^^
<warren_> i was ;)
<qense> so the bug needs to be reassigned to another package and after you know the version or their python-kde3 copy it can be confirmed  I think
<warren_> owkay
<andrea-bs> yeah, qense
<qense> if the developers need more information they can ask for it, but if you don't confim the bug they'll never look at it
<qense> and that would be a waste of the bug report
<andrea-bs> I think the bug needs debugging symbols
<andrea-bs> I have to check
<qense> maybe they have to try to reproduce the bug while gdebi is in verbose mode?
<andrea-bs> no, because we have a complete backtrace
<qense> yeah, the backtrace is quite complete
<andrea-bs> warren_: can you reproduce the bug?
<warren_> what do you mean?
<warren_> yes
<andrea-bs> can I ask you some questions?
<warren_> yes
<warren_> ??
<andrea-bs> type this command please:
<andrea-bs> python -c "from kparts import konsolePart,TerminalInterface"
<warren_> yes
<andrea-bs> does it show some errors?
<warren_> no
<warren_> by doing this command?
<andrea-bs> yes
<warren_> no
<andrea-bs> ok, now run
<andrea-bs> python -c "from GDebi.GDebiKDE import GDebiKDE"
<warren_> in root or not?
<andrea-bs> not
<warren_> ok
<andrea-bs> errors?
<warren_> did both
<warren_> no
<andrea-bs> ok, that's a gdebi issue, I was wrong
<warren_> :p
<andrea-bs> thanks for your help
<warren_> no problem
<warren_> but someone said me last time that it worked on his installaion
<warren_> but i'm not the only one :s
<warren_> http://pastebin.ca/934387
<warren_> this is the log
<warren_> but when launching gdebi-kde in terminal it works a bit further without exiting but doenst' install at all
<andrea-bs> how did you obtain the log you have pasted?
<warren_> sudo gdebi-kde package.deb &> /home/Me/log
<andrea-bs> it's different from the one attached in the bug
<warren_> hm
<nixternal> bdmurray: you around right now?
<nixternal> anyone here using editmoin?
<jjesse> good news is that i'm finding less and less in the amount of bugs i actually know how to troubleshoot
<jjesse> i wonder if that is a good sign
<nixternal> always :)
<nixternal> I am trying to figure out this damn editmoin and getting it configured with the wiki
<jjesse> ah never used editmoin
<pochu> nixternal: 'man editmoin' has good documentation ;)
<nixternal> I got that much, but I can't figure out the cookie crap
<nixternal> I don't have any id's similar to the one listed in the manpage
<jjesse> nixternal: of course if the documentation isn't good enough you could always update it to make it better
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> I think I am on to something now
<pochu> nixternal: firefox?
<nixternal> oh no, I don't mess with that evilness :)
<pochu> then I don't think I can help you :P
<pochu_> hi
<pochu> bye
<pochu_> :)
<nixternal> b00yah
<nixternal> want to know the problem?
<nixternal> TYPO!!!
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> report a bug on it then ;)
<bdmurray> nixternal: what's up?
<nixternal> sorry, forgot to tell you to unping there...had a question about editmoin but I figured it out
<bdmurray> nixternal: I finally caught up, I'm glad it is working for you now.
<darx> hi how can i install the sysprof-module? sysprof needs it. I'm trying to help with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/199860
<darx> would I have to build it from source?
<afflux> good night
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199860 in yelp "High CPU usage by yelp" [Medium,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-09
<Iulian> Flooder!
<Fujitsu> Bug #200000 already :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200000 in qt4-x11 "small QT program removes desktop panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200000
<RAOF> Anyone here know how apport removes the coredump from its bugs once the retrace has gone through?  Apport isn't retracing my bug, but I've got a gdb backtrace & I'd like to make it public... but not with an 8mb summary of my email correspondence still attached.
<RAOF> (It's still bug #199392, for those playing at home)
<ubotu> Bug 199392 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199392 is private
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Click the button to edit the attachment.
<Fujitsu> Then find the delete button.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Aaah, right.  In one of those collapsed-by-default menus down the left hand side with the tiny, tiny text.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: Thank you.
<Fujitsu> In a portlet, yep.
<secretlondon> ROAF: welcome to launchpad ;)
<blueyed> secretlondon: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~blueyed/five-a-day/five-a-day-lazy-remote
<blueyed> It commits only once per hour and contains some other improvements.
<secretlondon> ok
 * secretlondon is playing at packaging something from scratch
<blueyed> We talked about this lately, so you might want to try it.. :)
<blueyed> What are you packaging, secretlondon?
<RAOF> secretlondon: Anything interesting?
<secretlondon> blueyed: a pygame vesion of an educational program for babies
<secretlondon> its more education for me tbh
<crimsun> cf. pyscrabble source if you run into hitches
<crimsun> may find some hints there
<secretlondon> crimsun: thanks
<bdmurray> crimsun: can you tell me if bug 118610 is legitimate?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118610 in alsa-tools "[alsa-firmware] tascam us428: one file is missing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118610
<greg-g> hah, nice delay there ubotu
<secretlondon> looking at bug  #192294 it looks scary but I can't reproduce
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192294 in xen-3.2 "[hardy] "ip" broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192294
<secretlondon> I accept I don't have zen though
<crimsun> bug 118610
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118610 in alsa-tools "[alsa-firmware] tascam us428: one file is missing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118610
<crimsun> bdmurray: (RE: 118610)  it was for gutsy and appears still to be for hardy, but it really is an upstream issue.
<crimsun> bug 57872
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57872 in gnome-power-manager "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57872
<Iulian> G'morning
<secretlondon> hi
<Iulian> Hey secretlondon ;)
<Gnine> !cake
<Gnine> npviewer.bin continues to crash. 3/9/2008. while browsing myspace music.
<Gnine> 8.04 2.6.24-11-generic x86_64 amd64
<qense> is that bug already reported?
<Gnine> yes. but it is mentioned that it is "hard to reproduce"
<Gnine> and. not only while searching but also i am not able to play content (myspace music)
<qense> the player from myspace doesn't react?
<Gnine> correct
<qense> well, it's hard to debug such a thing and probably a bug in the flash player
<qense> are you using the one from adobe?
<Gnine> yes. however. flash media (video) does not exhibit this behaviour exactly. while it also crashes npviewer.bin randomly
<qense> if the bug is in the flashplayer you can't help unfortunately
<qense> adobe doesn't have a public bug tracker
<qense> is ubotu dead?
<qense> there haven't been any reports of new bugs for a few hours in the announce channel
<qense> it isn't online anymore in that channel
<qense> and here too
<Iulian> Yes, it's missing.
<hggdh> bug 200122
<hggdh> ubotu: ping
<Iulian> hggdh: It's not here :)
<Iulian> ubotu: Hi!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Iulian> Yeah right.
<hggdh> ah, ubotu is back...
<hggdh> bug 200122
<bobbo> If a single bug report describes multiple bugs (Bug #200005) should you tell the reporter to split them up into seperate bugs?
<hggdh> bobbo: yes. Each bug report == one single bug
<bobbo> hggdh; thats what i thought, thanks
<ubotu> Bug 200122 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/200122 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200005 in ubuntu "Network applet is crawling with bugs!" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200005
<Iulian> Not again...
<Iulian> Erm
<qense> Seveas! :P
<qense> where is he when you need him ;)
<qense> wb ubotu
<hggdh> where's apport-retrace magic?
<afflux> hggdh: what do you mean?
<afflux> (I just reported at devel, can anyone confirm those problems:) Apport is doing weird things these days. ubuntu-crashes-* isn't subscribed to some bugs (for example bug 199846, which was reported by myself), some bugs just don't have the "need-*-retrace" tags (bug 199911), for some others the retracer simply removes the "need-*-retrace" tag (also bug 199846). Anyone knows what's going on?
<ubotu> Bug 199846 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199846 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199911 in emerald "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_gc_new_with_values()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199911
<ubotu> Bug 199846 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199846 is private
<hggdh> afflux: by private bug never got retraced by apport
<afflux> right, guess that's something like the problems I have
<hggdh> I will ping pitti tomorrow
<wraund> hai
<wraund> sory wrong chat
<wraund> sorry*
<Adys> Anyone else having a huge memory leak with pidgin (2.4 and lower) since last update cycle?
<Adys> er wrong chan
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-02
<BigAl50> What would you do with this? Bug #336466 doesn't look like a bug to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336466 in lordsawar "[Jaunty FFe] lordsawar-0.1.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336466
<Ampelbein> BigAl50: I would guide the reporter to request a freeze exception (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess)
<BigAl50> Okay thanks
<Ampelbein> BigAl50: And seeing the author already mentionen FFe in the description, i guess he knows about it.
<Ampelbein> The report seems ok as a freeze exception to me, someone from the releaseteam will surely look over the report.
<hggdh> yes, it's bddebian
<bddebian> Was it not correct?
<dtchen_> yeah, i would thinks the debian devel knows what he's doing ;)
<dtchen_> (misspelling intentional!)
<hggdh> it would help if one of the devs with bugcontrol accepted it
 * hggdh thought to have written the nick in question mispelled, but dyslexia got through
<BigAl50> Should I leave the status as new or should it be marked invalid or something else?
<Ryan52> bdmurray: did you get my message from like a week or two ago?
<greg-g> BigAl50: don't do anything to it, please. It is a workflow bug.
<bdmurray> Ryan52: I'm not seeing anything atm
<BigAl50> Okay, I'll leave as is, thanks for all the help this is all new to me
<Ryan52> bdmurray: oh, well I was asking if you could renew my bugcontrol thingy.
<greg-g> BigAl50: you're welcome, thanks for helping
<Ryan52> s/thingy/membership/ (couldn't find the right word)
<bdmurray> Ryan52: okay, you're all set now.  Thanks for helping out!
<Ryan52> w00t! thanks! :)
<BigAl50> Been looking for dupes so the more experienced could do the triaging
<bddebian> Nah, I don't know anything anymore :)
<Ryan52> bddebian: that was...random.
<bddebian> Someone explain wtf is different about the FeatureFreeze that's on the wiki??
<bddebian> Are we not supposed to file a freeze exception bug before uploading or synching anymore???
<greg-g> bddebian: no, you are fine, there was no need for the comment on your FFe
<hggdh> yes we are
<hggdh> meaning, bddebian you are all set and correct
<bddebian> Though I realize I didn't add the pbuilder log
<greg-g> (erm, I guess my "no" was supposed to be "yes, you are supposed to")
<hggdh> heh
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo> mooo
<hggdh> this was a fun and confusing dialog ;-)
<bddebian> OK, thanks folks
<CarlFK> is this a bug: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch ....   $ ev_calibrate; XLoadQueryFont: failed loading font '*freemono*'
<CarlFK> needs ttf-freefont dep
<YoBoY> hi
<Hew> what's involved with making a package work with python 2.6? Is it a fairly simple task, or does it involve some programmer effort? bug 335854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335854 in revelation "Broken package : revelation depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335854
<ziroday> Hew: I know there was another package that needed fixing as well
<geser> Hew: depends on the packaging but it's rather easy (see the mail on ubuntu-devel-announce)
<Hew> ziroday: There are lots of packages in this situation, but revelation in particular has a history of being ignored, which is why I want to get it triaged asap
<ziroday> Hew: right :)
<Hew> geser: I've re-read that u-d-a email a few times now and it doesn't seem to have any useful info, other than "stuff is going to break"
<seb128> Hew: ask to doko
<geser> Hew: then the mail was on ubuntu-devel
<geser> Hew: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027528.html
<Hew> geser: Thanks, that one is helpful :D
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<thekorn> pedro_: hi, since you triaged bug 336067, is the issue described in bug 336039 the same one or related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336067 in python-httplib2 "python-httplib2 needs a patch for Python2.6 support" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336039 in python-httplib2 "get_request_token throws a TypeError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336039
<pedro_> thekorn: hey, seems to be the same, i was having that traceback as well after patching my python-httplib2 with the upstream change so yeap
<thekorn> ok, thanks, marking the TypeError one as duplicate now
<pedro_> thekorn: ok, thanks you
<sianis> bdmurray: ping
<dan> asac, ayt?
<asac> dan: yes
<dan> asac, just wondering if you got my emails RE: v0.6 NM bug fix
<mvo> bdmurray: hey, could you please make sianis member of ubuntu bug control? he is doing great work on triage of bugs in my package, notable gdebi (but others as well)
<bdmurray> mvo: Is he familiar with the process for apport crashes?
<mvo> bdmurray: I don't know, he is in the channel, so I hope he replies soon
<sianis> bdmurray: I think I am
<bdmurray> sianis: basically, don't make them public unless you are certain they contain no private data
<sianis> bdmurray: yep, I know it and read on the wiki
<bdmurray> sianis: is this your launchpad username?
<sianis> bdmurray: yes it is
<asac> dan: yes  :)
<bdmurray> sianis: you'll be all set in a moment, thanks for helping out!
<IntuitiveNipple> bdmurray: Whilst you're at it, could you approve my renewal request that is in the queue from a couple weeks ago please? (previous membership expired a few months ago) ?
<dan> asac, ok, what's the next step?  Are you still mulling it over?
<sianis> bdmurray: thank you!
<greg-g> bdmurray: welcome to ubuntu-cyclists, btw :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: I just saw that sianis was a member and thought I'd join!  Thats some neat artwork
<greg-g> yeah, I can't take credit for it, unfortunately
<sianis> thx
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there, anyone there?
<szczym> hi where is that totem / rythmbox event?
<thomasdelbeke> I have a sick process, but cannot find pid (with pidof nor ps -A)
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/312364
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312364 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in PyErr_SetFromErrnoWithFilenameObject()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thomasdelbeke> hoe to backtrace
<thomasdelbeke> ?
<thomasdelbeke> how?
<MrKanister> thomasdelbeke: Try using "ps -e" and then search through the list
<mrooney> What is the correct way to triage a regression bug in Jaunty, other than tag it regression-potential? Should regression be put in the title?
<charlie-tca> if it is a true regression, you can put [regression] at the end of the title
<mnemo> I just ran into this really weird bug that locks up my whole machine (and it repros using the live CD as well)... can anyone confirm this bug? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/336771
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336771 in linux "system locks up when running "strace gdmsetup"" [Undecided,New]
<mnemo> i would like someone to test those repro steps
<mnemo> and confirm if they see the bug as well
<vbgunz> failed to resume: error 262144
<vbgunz> am googling it
<vbgunz> maybe a kernel parameter solves it?
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: Now you've managed to capture the activity log I've got something to investigate :0
<vbgunz> I need to find my bug to attach too on lp
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I attached it
<IntuitiveNipple> thank you. It looks like the disk on ata1 doesn't respond to the START command.
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: everything starts up just fine. how can I go around that or force it to start. it obviously works just not from resume by default :(
<vbgunz> I found a few google hits that say this -> need pci=nomsi or ahci fails to resume ... I am not using AHCI though (I think) just IDE. I can replace IDE with AHCI. I did but noticed no differences *except* the system would sometimes fail to start all together
<IntuitiveNipple> AHCI is being used.
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you add to the bug the result of: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/*
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: ok, attached
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: if AHCI is being used, how then do I say to use ACPI?
<IntuitiveNipple> notice these bits:
<IntuitiveNipple> pci-0000:00:09.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> sda
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I am really glad this is going somewhere :)
<amrlima> Just a question to clear a doubt: is having log files and core dumps, as it says in debugging procedures, enought to confirm a bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> 00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) [10de:0ad0] (rev a2)
<vbgunz> frigging awesome, what do I need to do, I will do it!
<IntuitiveNipple> So, sda is on the controller at 09.0 (notice it says non-AHCI mode)
<IntuitiveNipple> [    1.356522] ahci 0000:00:09.0: version 3.0
<vbgunz> not sure IntuitiveNipple, I see that but have no idea how to fix it. I have acpi enabled in bios otherwise I cannot boot. I saw 2 options for AHCI in bios but they both instead say IDE. not sure how to tell Kubuntu to suspend using only acpi :/ am I way off here?
<vbgunz> I never really changed anything in Kubuntu about suspend. the only thing I can think up is the /etc/defaults/acpi-support file *but* thats been default pretty much forever :(
<vbgunz> oh, I once played with systemsettings > powerdemon is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> You're getting way ahead, and confusing yourself with talk of ACPI at the same time
<vbgunz> no, just power options, sorry
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: holy cow. first time ever. suspend the first time to ram worked... I just added the pci=nomsi kernel parameter
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: is this good or no? should I be aiming for the cause here? is there a better solution?
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: See my recent comment to the bug, and please report your finding that pci=nomsi works. I think we'll push the bug report upstream to the kernel bugzilla
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: See my recent comment to the bug, and please report your finding that pci=nomsi works. I think we'll push the bug report upstream to the kernel bugzilla
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: ok. doing that now
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: There was talk about this issue on the linux-ide mailing list but at that time the person interested in it couldn't find a decent report about it.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll email them to look at your report
<vbgunz> I would do anything I can to help. I just need someone smarter than me to walk me through what needs to be done
<IntuitiveNipple> It looks like there may be a bug/quirk that the driver needs to address.
<vbgunz> ok, will try suspend one more time... do you think this would actually work with suspend to disk? I always had problems there too
<IntuitiveNipple> It may well.
<vbgunz> updated grub to make it permanent
<vbgunz> hey IntuitiveNipple, seriously if there is anything I can do. I'll do it
<IntuitiveNipple> Keep the bug report updated with anything you discover, progress made, etc.
<vbgunz> I mean everything is great now. wow. I am so happy. I just hope it keeps working. I heard suspend/resume is so flaky it just fails at some point... will try again now, then finally a suspend to disk...
<mrooney> bdmurray: does Julien's bugcontrol app need anything else to be approved?
<bdmurray> mrooney: a couple of days to get everyone sufficient time to comment
<bdmurray> s/get/give/
<vbgunz> ok, going to try suspending to disk... I hope this works
<mrooney> bdmurray: ahh okay, sounds good
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: 3 suspend to rams, 3 successful resumes. 1 suspend to disk. 1 misrerable failure :P
<BUGabundo> still at it?
<vbgunz> I think it just turned off... heh, the last thing I saw was my ralink 2500 failed to enter state 1 of 16 or so... phy0 -> ralink2500... I forgot exactly
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: take a break whilst you're ahead... try again later.
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: yeah. the pci=nomsi kernel parameter works for me just fine. awesome actually... the other day in Windows Server 2008 trial, I suspended to an IDE disk *but* was envious when it just came back up in perfect order :P
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: haha, yeah
<vbgunz> I'm happy :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've linked to the upstream bug report, so you might get some requests for information
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: yeah sure. seriously, I'll help where I can
<BUGabundo> great you manage to work aroung
<maxb> Recently I've discovered in a regression in the population of /dev/disk/by-uuid/, what bit of code is responsible for actually obtaining the disk uuids to stick in there?
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: oh. just one more question. actually I'd appreciate if anyone could help out. when I resume. I'd like to resume into a locked screen. is this possible?
<IntuitiveNipple> That is usually configured by the screensaver preferences
<kees> maxb: udev calls vol_id to get uuids
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> in gconf you have an option for that
<maxb> thanks
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: thanks. my screensaver actually says start in 15 minutes. with a grace of 60 for a password to stop
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: in gconf you have an option for that
<maxb> Well, this is quite special, jaunty vol_id says 5028D20428D1E8CC, schroot -c intrepid vol_id says 4df368f2-3879-41c8-b379-478151aac025, for the same fs!
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: sorry. I am on Kubuntu
<BUGabundo> ah
<maxb> Delightful. Apparently the preinstalled Linux on my Aspire One shipped with an NTFS boot record on the ext2 partition
<maxb> Leading to further delight when the vol_id ntfs prober starts writing to the output buffer before it has made the final decision on detecting NTFS or not.
<tuxmaniac> heya gang
<tuxmaniac> anyone on jaunty who can test bug 291075 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291075 in freehdl "Digital simulation in qucs don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291075
<tuxmaniac> I believe it is a libtool issue and there has been updates to libtool in Jaunty
<bcurtiswx> seb128: ping
<seb128> bcurtiswx: contextless ping gives no replies
<bcurtiswx> seb128: oh, i was just seeing if you were there.. apologies.. my main question, for bug  #335696 you mentioned using apport instead of going through the tedious data gather that i did.  Just for future reference to myself, is there a page that shows how to use apport (or how to instruct the user to use it for their bug) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335696 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when opening ftp in new tab from bookmark" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335696
<tuxmaniac> bcurtiswx: i think it is an automated script. http://err.no/src/contentless_ping.pl
<seb128> bcurtiswx: apport should trigger automatically on unstable ubuntu version when you get a crash, just click on "send the bug" button
<tuxmaniac> oops I was wrong :)
<seb128> tuxmaniac: no it's not but I do the same because it's annoying to reply when you don't know what people want and if that's going to take you an hour of discussion or 30 seconds
<seb128> bcurtiswx: on stable you can enable apport by tweaking /etc/default/apport
<bcurtiswx> seb128: ok, thats what i was wondering. Thanks!
<bcurtiswx> seb128: i believe apport allows the user to append the information to a current bug.. but im not 100%.. is this correct?
<seb128> bcurtiswx: only in jaunty
<bcurtiswx> seb128: so how should a stable release report be added to an open bug report?
<seb128> usually we just mark the non apport bug as duplicate
<bcurtiswx> ok, thanks a lot for your help
<seb128> you're welcome
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you think in the future those hooks can eliminate a lot of the stock responses like "please attach xxx and yyy"?
<mrooney> It would be cool if when you clicked the "this bug affects me too" it attempted to collect that
<bdmurray> mrooney: yes, so you'd ask a reporter to run 'apport-collect bugnumber' and it'd grab the information the package hook looks for.  This makes things much easier for the reporter
<bcurtiswx> when will this be backported to 8.10/8.04? (i know im being anxious, but that really helps triagers too).
<bdmurray> I talked to pitti about this and apport-collect should be able to be run on 8.10 / 8.04
<bdmurray> people could just get it from http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/apport-collect
<bdmurray> However, the package hook for cups doesn't exist in those releases
<bdmurray> apport-collect would only be useful on previous releases with some packages
<bcurtiswx> is there a list of which somewhere?
<bdmurray> if you are running 8.10 you could look in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bdmurray> but there is no list in the wiki but that'd be a great thing to have!
<bcurtiswx> agreed
<bdmurray> mrooney: it's pretty easy to write the package hooks too
<mrooney> bdmurray: ah so I looked in that dir, does apport just look for a literal package name match hook?
<bdmurray> mrooney: or for binary packages produced by a source package
<mrooney> ah awesome there is already an xorg one
<bdmurray> yeah, basically there are hooks for usplash, apport, jockey, xorg-*, network-manager
<bdmurray> we could use a lot more!
<andresmujica> bdmurray which one is the wiki page?
<bdmurray> andresmujica: I'm not understanding
<andresmujica> (18:35:13) bdmurray:  but there is no list in the wiki but that'd be a great thing to have!
<bdmurray> andresmujica: right so there is no wiki page documenting the apport package hooks
<andresmujica> is wiki page about that apport hooks?
<andresmujica> ahhh
<bdmurray> I'd be happy to help someone write one though
<andresmujica> i would do it :) but i would need a base to start...
<bdmurray> I think just having the packagename and the release the hook appeared in would be helpful
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-03
<andresmujica> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport   Per-package Apport Hooks  could be the place
<greg-g> bdmurray: is that apport-collect BUGNUMBER feature new? I never knew of it. So it just goes to the bug number, sees what package it is assigned to, then runs any apport hooks for that package and attaches the info automatically?
<bdmurray> greg-g: it's relatively (February?) new.  pitti e-mail ubuntu-devel(?) about it.  It checks the bug number for open tasks and then does what you said.
<greg-g> sweet!
<greg-g> we need to blog that
<greg-g> did I just volunteer myself?
<bdmurray> I think so!
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#preview
<andresmujica> err without preview
<andresmujica> something like that would do it right bdmurray?
<Skiess1> my laptop video driver defaults to vesa
<andresmujica> also we would need to link that from DebuggingProcedures i believe...
<Skiess1> though it says it's S3 Savage4
<andresmujica> is kind of hidden
<andresmujica> i'm going out of office, let me know if it's ok, and i'll finish it later with the intrepid ones..
<andresmujica> see ya later
<bdmurray> andresmujica: Looks great I threw in the new Jaunty ones
<Skiess1> so where should I ask for help?
<greg-g> Skiess1: #ubuntu is the general support channel, or you can ask in #ubuntu-x since it is video related.
<greg-g> if it is a bug, feel free to report it on launchpad.net
<andresmujica> great!
<greg-g> bdmurray: blogged http://ur1.ca/225j
<hggdh> yeee that was fast, greg-g :-)
<andresmujica> which is the package needed to install apport-collect ?
<james_w> andresmujica: apport on jaunty
<andresmujica> yapp just found that.. downloading pitti script me
<andresmujica> anwhile
<andresmujica> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/apport-collect
<andresmujica> hmm we would need some instructions or a backport so the users can get the script..
<greg-g> hggdh: I was in class, too ;)
<greg-g> andresmujica: yeah, I should have mentioned that it was in jaunty only right now
<andresmujica> hmm we should add some kind of hint at the responses wiki...
<andresmujica> and bug pitti to make it for intrepid and hardy
<andresmujica> :)
<greg-g> that would require a SRU, which, if I remember correctly, aren't for new features, only for bug fixes
<greg-g> (and important bug fixes at that)
<greg-g> "luckily" there aren't enough apport hooks to make this an extremely utilized tool, so we aren't missing /much/ from Hardy.
<andresmujica> but the xorg, linux and nm would be enough!!.. at least for intrepid
<greg-g> yeah, I know :(
<greg-g> andresmujica: it requires python-launchpadlib, which isn't installed by default in Intrepid (as a dependency of apport). so it would require users to install that as well
<andresmujica> that's the one that links the app with launchpad, right?
<andresmujica> it seems pretty cool!!
<greg-g> so, most likely this will not be updated for hardy/intredpid, unless it is via a PPA, which is also difficult for users
<greg-g> andresmujica: yeah, it is, I just tested it: http://paste.lisp.org/display/76395
<andresmujica> doing the same.. but bug #1 didn't wanted hooks :(
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<greg-g> andresmujica: that is a tough one to test on! :)
<ewk> I believe Bug 328486 should be set to Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328486 in apturl "automatically add keys when whitelisted for apturl" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328486
<harrisony> your wish is my command
<keith_> Should I do anything if a bug was marked as a duplicate and closed with no reference made to which bug it is a duplicate of?
<harrisony> what bug number
<keith_> Well, it is marked officially as a duplicate... I didn't see that. But no reference is made in the reply.
<keith_> It is 337072
<harrisony> bug 337072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337072 in nautilus "Dragging Desktop icon from menu is bad (dup-of: 186149)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186149 in debian "nautilus - recursive copying does not work yet" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186149
<keith_> what?
<keith_> That doesn't even seem like the same thing
<keith_> In fact, I am pretty sure they are completely unrelated
<seb128> keith_: you can try to find the duplicate reference
<keith_> seb128: Well, I found what it was marked as a duplicate of (though I wouldn't expect an average user to know where to look), but it seems to me that it isn't really a dupe
<keith_> I am not sure what to do about it
<seb128> the bug mail you get is pretty clear about the duplicate
<keith_> seb128: The reply just says "Thank you for your bug report. This bug has already been reported, but please feel free to report any other bugs you find."
<seb128> the bug is a duplicate, search for a butter number if you want
<seb128> keith_: right, but it has been marked as duplicate and the email sent by launchpad has some lines stating clearly that it has been marked duplicate of the other bug and giving the url and bug title
<keith_> seb128: ok, well... that aside, I disagree with the fact that it is a duplicate
<seb128> that's a duplicate
<seb128> maybe not of this bug
<seb128> but looking for exact numbers is quite some work and sometime triager do that a bit quickly
<seb128> you can try to find a better number if you want
<keith_> That is my point. I haven't found a duplicate.
<keith_> Unless you can convince me that it is a duplicate, then I believe it should be unmarked as such.
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> ok, let me waste some minutes of my day to find the exact number
<seb128> I can understand your point of view
<keith_> Who is to say that the triager did not make a mistake?
<seb128> but it's annoying to get hundred of duplicates every week and spend hours looking for number
<seb128> I tend to just close those and not mark it duplicate often
<seb128> me
<seb128> I'm reading all the desktop bugs since warty and I can tell you that's a duplicate
<seb128> anyway let me look for a number
<keith_> Maybe I misunderstand the problem, but I have been unable to duplicate it
<keith_> I have tried to duplicate the problem on Intrepid and Jaunty with no success
<seb128> keith_: bug #62529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 62529 in gnome-panel "Drag and drop of Bookmarks from Places menu copies entire directory" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62529
<seb128> that's your number
<keith_> Hmmm... I CAN confirm that behavior, but it is still different than the bug in question
<keith_> In the bug I am looking at, he states that he is unable to delete the copy of the Desktop from the menu
<keith_> er... that was poorly phased
<keith_> phrased*
<keith_> He says he copied the Desktop folder from the menu into a folder and then could not delete it
<seb128> that's a poorly described bug
<seb128> he describes several issues in a non clear way
<seb128> that deserve to be closed
<keith_> seb128: Shouldn't we request more information?
<seb128> you can
<seb128> we get enough poor quality bugs
<seb128> one of the issues he describes is bug #
<seb128> 62529
<seb128> not sure about the other thing you mention
<keith_> bug 62529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 62529 in gnome-panel "Drag and drop of Bookmarks from Places menu copies entire directory" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62529
<keith_> What part of his problem is related to that?
<seb128> did you read the bug?
<keith_> Yes
<seb128> to me the issue is that the user would expect the dnd to create a launcher to this directory and not to do a copy
<keith_> Sure
<seb128> everything else then is sideeffect of the fact that the dnd does copy or move
<seb128> which is the other bug I pointed two times now
<seb128> the real issue there is that dnd doesn't do what expected
<seb128> everything else is user story on how confused he has been
<seb128> which is fine but not a bug
<seb128> you don't agree with that?
<keith_> I guess it depends on the root cause... is it the fault of the dnd for copying/moving incorrectly? or is it the fault of nautilus for not being able to delete the Desktop directory that was created?
<keith_> If it was the former, then I agree with you
<keith_> Sorry if I am being difficult, but I am fairly new to this process and I want to understand
<rww> I'm looking at bug 321943. It's been fixed in the upstream bugtracker (to which I added a bug watch) and is fixed in Jaunty. What do I do next?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321943 in wireshark "In version 1.0.0 the "Capture Interfaces" Dialog freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321943
<joumetal> rww: Somehow upstream bugwatch status is not updated in launchpad. You can set (Ubuntu) status to fix released.
<joumetal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates has information about sru.
<rww> joumetal: thanks :)
<elmargol> Looks like the mainline kernel fixes my wireless problems :) (using the same kernel version)
<elmargol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/103210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103210 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "ipw3945 Wifi connection is very slow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<laszlok_work> is there any documentation for the python apport API?
<bddebian> Boo
<maco> bdmurray: ping?
<bdmurray> maco: hi
<maco> bdmurray: i was just looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<maco> bdmurray: down at the part about incomplete bugs being invalidated, it says 4 weeks. this seems pretty short, yet long enough to be forgotten by the reporter. would it make sense to you to encourage posting a comment reminding the reporter that they were asked for information in case it just slipped their mind / to the 2nd page in their email?
<maco> (2nd page of email is practically the bit bucket :P)
<bdmurray> maco: something like "We really want to get to the bottom of this bug report but we haven't heard back from you.  Could you please provide this specific bit of information?"
<maco> yep
<bdmurray> Sounds great to me
<maco> should the time for response then be bumped 8 weeks, you think?
<maco> i usually prefer to allow 2 months
<bdmurray> Maybe 4 then 2?
<maco> ok
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: maco: I'm kinda for keeping it as it was or lowering that amount of time by a week.. If after 3 whole weeks the person hasn't bothered to respond to a bug request, it shouldn't be in our hands anymore.  Maybe pester the person after a week of no response?
<bcurtiswx> i don't mean to start a war here, just my opinion
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: to what end?  moving bugs from incomplete to invalid is just busy work as far as I'm concerned
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: maybe i read too late into the convo, i was thinking the 4 weeks was how long a bug sits to be marked for expiration
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: that's correct but I don't think there is any reason to really hurry those along
<bdmurray> time would be better spent looking at the ones w/ a response or other new ones
<maco> bcurtiswx: not a matter of "hasnt bothered to respond" always. sometimes its "i got 200 emails that day and it got lost in the mess"
<maco> or "i get 100 emails every day and sorting through them takes a while"
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: yeah, i see both points.  I can't disagree.  Just thought about it for a sec and figured i'd share my opinion
<bcurtiswx> maco: thankfully i don't get very many e-mails a day.. otherwise i'd probably go crazy
<guest> a bug i may ask a suggestion - do someone tried to replace a video board (nvidia, ati, s3, etc...) on an installed ubuntu, and during the boot appeared that text-mode display saying it was a x-server error? my suggestion for that is, instead, ubuntu calling a generic vesa driver while the driver for the new video board is not installed, and this install will be asked to the user - what do you all think about this?
<guest> Another one: what do you all think about gspca webcams becoming trully supported, and being present on the live-cd installer, which takes a photo from you and save it at '~/.face', for the gdm login, and the default gdm theme being that one having .face files in that list?
<maco_> guest: gspca are rather lacking on installed systems, let alone the live cd....
<guest> i imagine, but i think this feature can be really useful, since it can show you if our webcam is really supported out-of-box, just like the wireless connections - and both seems to be very related to kernel modules, afaik...
<bcurtiswx> whats the terminal command to get package version information?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-04
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: apt-cache policy or rmadison
<MightyTweek> bcurtiswx: I think it's apt-cache showpkg followed by the name of the package
<bcurtiswx> ty both of you
<bdmurray> rmadison shows you every release while apt-cache only shows you your release
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: thanks
<bcurtiswx> what package would be used for mounting USB Compact Flash Drives? gnome-mount?
<bcurtiswx> usbmount?
<bcurtiswx> yeah, looks like usbmount... nevermind :D
<MightyTweek> bcurtiswx: I think it might actually be gnome-volume-manager
<bcurtiswx> MightyTweek: reading http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome-volume-manager and http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/usbmount I still believe its usbmount
<bcurtiswx> hmm.. well.. that last paragraph in usbmount does confuse me
<MightyTweek> bcurtiswx: Could be, I'm no expert :)
<bcurtiswx> MightyTweek: neither am I, all help/discussion appreciated
<bcurtiswx> hmm, usbmount mentioned pmount.. and pmount mentions hal
<bcurtiswx> usbmount mentions hal too
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: what is the exact problem?
<bcurtiswx> bug #332610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332610 in linux "CompactFlash on USB adapter doesn't mount" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332610
<bcurtiswx> i was going to mark the package as hal
<bcurtiswx> and mark as triaged and medium
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I'd also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<andresmujica> hmm i would say it has something with the kernel..
<bdmurray> but yes, hal sounds best
<andresmujica> the device is not being seen, apparently
<andresmujica> dmesg shows it.
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: i was going by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUSBStorage
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: the one you linked to mentions USB Storage Devices.  Should the link i just put up be removed from the debugging page?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: yeah, that'd be great
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: consider it done
<andresmujica> asac? aut?
<mrooney1> Does anyone have any thoughts on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems ?
<mrooney1> It seems like the apport-collect is too low and subtle to be useful, people are going to follow the instructions in order, and end up doing all sorts of unnecessary things.
<mrooney1> I just saw it happen in bug 336512 in fact!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336512 in cups "HP Deskjet F4180 not detected as printer on Jaunty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336512
<mrooney1> bdmurray: do you think the Jaunty section should go above the USB and Parallel sections?
<sbeattie> mrooney1: heh, yeah; I even explicitly asked for apport-collect output in that bug. I agree that it might be useful to have that above the USB and parallel sections.
<mrooney1> sbeattie: haha I saw the response and was confused, then I read the wiki
<mrooney1> and if you JUST read the wiki and for some reason ignored your request, the reporter did the logical thing
<BigAl50> Can someone mark Bug #249553 as checked for Hugday 20090305? It won't let me edit, different ID than here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249553 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree Version 10 beta won't properly play ".swf" contents" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249553
<BigAl50> Bug 249553 never mind I figured it out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249553 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree Version 10 beta won't properly play ".swf" contents" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249553
<mrooney1> :)
<sbeattie> mrooney1: I do want to keep referring to the wiki, so that (a) the reporter can see that I'm not suggesting they run some random command that breaks their system and (b) so that they get the idea that useful information for figuring out problems is in the wiki.
<sbeattie> mrooney1: I reordered the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems page, feedback welcome.
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> guud morning guys
<dwg> gah
<dwg> how do I change which releases are included in my ppa
<elmargol> Someone knows if there are "mainline" xorg packages for ubuntu? Similar to the kernel?
<salty-horse> seb128, here?
<seb128> salty-horse: depends of what you want ;-)
<salty-horse> :) I have a small problem with mounting my usb drive in jaunty. it seems to work sometimes after installing and removing rhythmbox, but I can't find the uninstall script (if there is such a thing) to see what services it refreshes
<salty-horse> seb128, here's the /var/log/messages output of how it behaves: http://pastebin.com/m502f13eb
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> QA Team Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~4 minutes, feel free to join!
<MTecknology> wrong chan, sorry
<savvas> hey, has anyone noticed a bug for gedit disabled Find button when you press Ctrl+F in jaunty?
<seb128> savvas: noticed, sent in launchpad, forwarded upstream, reassigned to gtk
<seb128> gnome bug #574059
<ubottu> Gnome bug 574059 in GtkComboBox "search button not available in some cases" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574059
<savvas> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<bdmurray> sbeattie: earlier I was talking about debconf stuff right?
<bdmurray> ufw has an example of what I was thinking about
<bdmurray> Type: boolean
<bdmurray> "Should ufw be enabled?"
<bdmurray> Should makes it sounds like yes or no to me
<bdmurray> whereas "Enable ufw" sounds like a checkbox to me
<davmor2> bdmurray: Ah I now understand what you're on about yes I have seen those :)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hrm, dpkg-reconfigure ufw gives me that as a yes-no (on jaunty updated a coupel of hours ago)
<sbeattie> how are you seeing it as a checkbox?
<davmor2> bdmurray: Am I right in thinking that you are saying it could be a checkbox rather than it is a checkbox
<bdmurray> I'm saying it is a checkbox and the question doesn't fit well, in my opinion, with a checkbox.
<davmor2> bdmurray: And this is in update manager rather than apt-get/dpkg correct?
<davmor2> so cli is saying yes-no but gui is a checkbox
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I found an older screenshot http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/tmp/Screenshot-Debconf%20on%20flash.png
<davmor2> yes I agree with you the wording sucks :)
<davmor2> bdmurray: I think the issue here is the wording is taken from the cli which would be correct as you can answer yes or no
<jdstrand> sucks... that is harsh
<jdstrand> I'd be happy to change it :)
<sbeattie> right, but here's how it looks in dpkg-reconfigure, where it makes sense: http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/tmp/ufw-dpkg-reconfigure.png
<davmor2> jdstrand: It sucks for checkboxes not as a description :)
<jdstrand> right-- that is what I was looking at when setting up debconf
<jdstrand> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> could the gui not take the options for the cli and buttonify them?
<bdmurray> I think more people see it in debconf than dpkg-reconfigure
<bdmurray> and in this case if the wording were changed to "Enable ufw" it'd work either way
<jdstrand> wait-- what? you mean the debconf gui front end as opposed to one of the cli ones-- right?
<jdstrand> (they all use debconf)
<bdmurray> I mean more people see it in the gui w/ a checkbox yes
<jdstrand> right. sure I can change it
<bdmurray> I don't mean to pick on ufw it was the first example to come up
<sbeattie> bdmurray: how do you get that screen?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: run update-manager?
<jdstrand> bdmurray: no worries. I agree it should be changed :)
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I don't remember how I specifically saw that one
<davmor2> jdstrand: The only issue I see is how many packages text would you need to change?  Would it not be possible in the ufw example to have the gui display the same yes no options as the cli
<jdstrand> davmor2: it is super-easy with ufw. As for how many others besides ufw, I have no idea
<jdstrand> bdmurray: would you mind filing a bug and attach the screenshots?
<bdmurray> jdstrand: can I write a patch too?
<jdstrand> bdmurray: you can, but I'll likely ignore it since I've already done it :)
<bdmurray> damn
<bdmurray> bug 337890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337890 in ufw "debconf prompt poorly worded for a checkbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337890
<jdstrand> bdmurray: thanks
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hrm, grep -A2 boolean /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.templates gives me a number of things phrased as questions which would work okay if the question mark was stripped off.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: hunh, that's an easy enough fix
<sbeattie> there's some that don't of course, (*cough* checkbox *cough*)
<davmor2> meh I just found a bug but I'm not sure what to report it against.  If you use the youtube plugin in totem and get the codec update so it works you then can't install ubuntu-restricted-extras from add/remove? So what is at fault is it totem for installing the wrong thing, add/remove for poor package management or the codec that is causing the issue?
<mrooney> davmor2: that's a good question, what is the specific failure you get from a terminal when trying to install u-r-e?
<davmor2> mrooney: libavcodec52 and libavutil49 conflict with u-r-e which use libavcodec-unstripped-52 and libavutil-unstripped-49
<mrooney> interesting, I wonder what "unstripped" means
<davmor2> mrooney: It has all of the binary blob in rather than some of it :)
<mrooney> davmor2: so maybe -unstripped should not conflict but replace, or something?
<mrooney> davmor2: yeah it looks like -unstripped should "provide" or "replace" the lesser one
<mrooney> then it might work?
<davmor2> Yeap
<davmor2> is anyone else having issues with lp trying to add a new bug?
<bencrisford> hi all
<sinelaw> hi, hibernate refuses to proceed because "vlc has stopped the hibernate from taking place: Playing some media."
<sinelaw> but vlc isn't running!
<sinelaw> how can i debug this?
<sinelaw> how does this thing technically work (stopping the hibernate from taking place)?
<MightyTweek> sinelaw: Are you *sure* VLC isn't running? What is the output of "ps aux | grep vlc"?
<crashsystems> I'm somewhat new to the whole debugging thing. How does one run a "backtrace"? Is that the same as running strace?
<maco> gdb
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<mrooney> What are we doing for bugs from the python 2.6 upgrade?
<mrooney> such as packages which don't work on python > 2.5
<crashsystems> Another n00b question here. I just ran "gdb totem 2>&1 | tee gdb-totem.txt", but totem did not start. Anyone see what I did wrong?
<james_w> mrooney: tag them python2.6 to start with, and there is a python team that could be subscribed, I forget the name
<james_w> crashsystems: did you type "run"?
<crashsystems> lol, is that it? I'll try it again, with "run" this time
<mrooney> james_w: okay, is the tag enough to do anything useful, are people searching on that?
<james_w> crashsystems: that's why it's better to use the log suggested in the wiki page maco pointed you to, you can see what it is expecting from you
<james_w> mrooney: no idea, once that is done I would wave it around in #ubuntu-motu
<bdmurray> heh wave it around
<mrooney> crashsystems: you don't add it anywhere, james means that after you type that command, it is at a prompt waiting for you to type "run" followed by enter
<james_w> hey bdmurray
<crashsystems> yeah, I finally figured that out :D
<bdmurray> hi james_w
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-05
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/180457/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180457 in totem "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid]
<andersk> Where should I direct requests to rebuild packages for the python 2.6 transition, such as bug 338022 and bug 338024?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338022 in polybori "python-polybori fails to install in Jaunty (python 2.6 transition)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338024 in python-processing "python-processing fails to install in Jaunty (python 2.6 transition)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338024
<crashsystems> Also, I do believe that a bug I reported earlier today is related to Python 2.6 breakage. #337863
<crashsystems> since ubottu did not seem to like that, the link is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pywebkitgtk/+bug/337863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337863 in pywebkitgtk "python-webkitgtk depends on a version of python earlier than 2.6" [Undecided,New]
<geser> crashsystems: it's being worked to transition pywebkitgtk to python2.6
<crashsystems> ok, cool
<andersk> Wow, 338024 was fixed 22 minutes after I reported it!  How can I make that happen to bug 338022?  :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338022 in polybori "python-polybori fails to install in Jaunty (python 2.6 transition)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338022
<geser> andersk: give me some minutes :)
<andol> geser: How do you want those minutes transfered? :-)
<andersk> geser: So there are over 200 packages that have a broken dependency on python < 2.6.  Are these going to be automatically rebuilt eventually, or do bugs need to be filed on all of them?
<andersk> aptitude search '~S~VCANDIDATE~DB^python$'
<crashsystems> I thought there was going to be an automatic rebuild
<james_w> andersk: we don't need bugs for them all
<james_w> "automatic" in the sense of "manual", yes
<james_w> perhaps scripted for some
<geser> andersk: if "automatically" == "a developer looks at them" then hopefully yes, we are aware of the breakage caused by the python 2.6 transition and working on fixing it
<geser> but as you mentioned there are still over 200 packages left so it will take some time
<andersk> Okay, great.
<geser> once this batch is done the packages depending on python2.5 are next
<crashsystems> are there any plans for Python 3.0, perhaps in 9.10?
<james_w> heh
<james_w> it is in 9.04
<crashsystems> 9.10 + 3?
<james_w> it's never really going to be default as such though
<geser> crashsystems: that will be an even bigger transition
<james_w> it will be more a sense of removing python 2
<vbgunz> can someone help me troubleshoot a suspend to disk failure? not sure wheres its screwing up bad at but one thing for sure, it doesn't work :(
<andresmujica> hmm an old bug that was solved by dapper, was reintroduced again sometime ago.. it seems that the patch never made it to debian and with some resync it appeared again.. should i open a new bug or reopen the original one??
<maco> andresmujica: id reopen the old one. i recall someone saying that a bug going from "fix released" to open again was something to worry about because it's a regression
<maco> was it reintroduced in intrepid or jaunty? if intrepid, tag regression-release and if jaunty regression-potential ...i think
<andresmujica> that's the problem it seem it was somewhere around hardy...
<andresmujica> i'll reopen the old one, lucky me that pitti was the one who solved before.. so i hope it solves it again :=)
<andresmujica> asac, aut?
<andresmujica> asac: can you help me with bug #317860 i tried with Wellark without luck, but maybe you can help me.. all the bugs include the corresponding patch..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN 3G profiles" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317860
<andresmujica> it would be great if those patches can be uploaded so Jaunty gets an almost complete 3g provider db
<Laibsch> I just opened bug 338079 which describes a major problem we seem to be having in going for python 2.6 in Jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338079 in python-4suite "[Jaunty] packages incompatible with python 2.6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338079
<Laibsch> a number of packages depend on python-4suite packages
<Laibsch> but python-4suite seems to not build with 2.6 and it is not clear if anybody is willing to fix it
<andresmujica> you must tag it like python-2-6
<andresmujica> and subscribe the python team
<andresmujica> and probably would be better to look for the metabug..
<andresmujica> don't know if it exist or not.. but that bug is already reported -several times-
<Laibsch> certainly not for python-4suite-xml
<Laibsch> That package has only 2 bugs
<Laibsch> if you know what needs to be changed to put it on the radar, maybe you can make the changes?
<Laibsch> I guess that makes more sense than me doing it, I did what I thought was appropriate
<YoBoY> good morning
<pedro_> Hey folks, today is hug day and there's still a good quantity of bugs waiting to be triaged, feel free to grab any of them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090305
<YoBoY> someone on 8.04 can see if the bug 239426 is reproductible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239426 in flashplugin-nonfree "some text not displayed in flash applets - fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239426
<bddebian> Boo
<bliq> hello, anybody ?   I am here for the first time and I have a bug related question
<charlie-tca> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<savvas> bliq: just ask, someone will reply :)
<bliq> ok
<bliq> It is a quite long time, that I filled a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/326667  and nobody seems to care  ... i even wrote the 'possible' solution ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326667 in acpid "pressing (laptop) power button should show shutdown dialog on kde4" [Undecided,New]
<bliq> i hoped it gets fixed to jaunty , but this way not even in koala
<YoBoY> bliq: have you tried with the last Alpha ?
<bliq> well, I submitted in alpha 3 (if i do remember)  , then changed on my machine because i wanted this funcionality. I do not know how to 'get what is currently in alpha' ...should i delete the file and reinstall acpid package ?
<YoBoY> what is your actual version?
<bliq> current jaunty, i update almost everyday
<bliq> kubuntu
<jgoguen> I've got 3 bugs all about empty windows appearing when using flashplugin-nonfree. Bug 225197 was first but has the least done, bug 226471 has some work done but nothing beyond triaging and confirming that it works after reinstall of flashplugin-nonfree, and bug 262693 is where it seems most of the work was done.  Would it be correct to mark the first two bugs duplicates of the third in this case?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225197 in flashplugin-nonfree "Empty window appears" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226471 in nspluginwrapper "untitled popup window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in nspluginwrapper "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262693
<pedro_> jgoguen: second one seems to be the same as the last one and solved by the same way, feel free to mark it as dup, but i'm not sure about the first one
<pedro_> jgoguen: ah you already asked for confirmation there, nice, i was about to tell you that ;-)
<pedro_> jgoguen: great work on the hug day btw ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs jgoguen
<jgoguen> pedro_: thanks :)
<mcas> hi
<mcas> bug #337490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337490 in libopensync-plugin-python "package opensync-module-python None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/opensync-module-python.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/opensync/plugins/python_module.so', che si trova anche nel pacchetto libopensync-plugin-python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337490
<mcas> i think this bug has to be closed because the package is from a ppa
<mcas> i am right?
<charlie-tca> I don't think so. PPA's are often given out for testing
<charlie-tca> It tells developers if the bug is fixed before the package is released
<mcas> but it is not a official repo
<charlie-tca> Often, the devel will tell a reporter to check a package in a PPA and report a new bug against any issues
<charlie-tca> I'm looking for people to report against Xfce 4.6 from https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<Awsoonn> before I report a but, is there any known issues with apport?
<charlie-tca> and the bugs will be reported upstream!
<bdmurray> But a ppa is not an "Ubuntu" package, actually I don't think apport should (it might be fixed now) allow these to be reported.
<charlie-tca> I agree. Apport should not allow them.
<charlie-tca> I have asked to be subscribed to the bugs against that ppa
<bdmurray> It might be fixed in Jaunty, I'll have a look.
<charlie-tca> so I can handle them
<charlie-tca> But, the fact it is a PPA should not invalidate the bug
<bdmurray> However, the bug doesn't belong about Ubuntu necessarily.
<charlie-tca> No, it should be against the PPA package, shouldn't it?
<bdmurray> Perhaps but that capacity doesn't exist afaik.
<charlie-tca> Although, I don't know the reporter would necessarily know to add the package, either
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: there is no other place for it though
<Awsoonn> I thought I saw something on the planet recently about some newfangled suspend/resume automated testing script, Anyone have a link to that article?
<charlie-tca> Perhaps asking for more information, like "did someone ask you to use the PPA" or a way to tag it back to the ppa is needed
<charlie-tca> I would hope that whoever put the thing in PPA would be looking for some kind of feedback?
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: what is the right answer?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I don't think there is a right answer yet
<bdmurray> Well, leaving the bug open seems like the right thing however maybe it should be tagged ppa or identified in another way as applying to a ppa package.
<charlie-tca> Thank you. That's all I ask for
<maxb> charlie-tca: Surely that bug should be invalidated. It's not a bug in ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> <bdmurray> Well, leaving the bug open seems like the right thing however maybe it should be tagged ppa or identified in another way as applying to a ppa package.
<charlie-tca> Just because it is a ppa is not reason to close it
<maxb> Well, it's a reason to close the bugtask relating to Ubuntu itself
<charlie-tca> what package are you going to change it too?
<maxb> There'd need to be a launchpad project/distro record for the PPA
<bdmurray> maxb: part of the reaseon for keeping it open is that there's nowhere else for it to go and invalidating it would make it harder to find
<charlie-tca> and which reporters will know to open it and how to do it?
<maxb> But is there any action that needs to be taken in Ubuntu relating to this bug?
<bdmurray> No there isn't
<maxb> Then isn't leaving it open just as wrong as filing a bug about a ppa packaging in the project's upstream bugtracker?
<charlie-tca> That is not necessarily wrong either. For Xfce 4.6 in the ppa, we will be filing the bugs upstream
<maxb> Yes, but not concerning bugs relating to the debianization, surely?
<charlie-tca> I won't be.
<bdmurray> I agree that the bug report doesn't belong against Ubuntu but there is nowhere else for it to go.  So I think keeping open but identifying it is the less of two bad things.
<charlie-tca> Why must every open bug have to be closed, incomplete, or other action? Maybe it is okay to leave it openj
<mr_pouit> Xfce 4.6 packages from jeromeg's ppa are backports from the jaunty ones, so if there is a packaging bug, it'll be present on jaunty as well...
<charlie-tca> But if the ppa bug is closed before we get to it, it is much more work
<maxb> bdmurray:  I disagree strongly. That's like filing a bug on arbitrary packaging flaws in third party packagings in an upstream's bugtracker. upstream would be rightly annoyed.
<bdmurray> I think this would be a useful discussion to have with a wider audience perhaps on the bugsquad or devel-discuss mailing list.  There is no clear policy on what to do about PPA bug reports and there should be.
<charlie-tca> I'll start that later today, then.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: great, thanks!
<charlie-tca> np, I just don't want a valid bug invalidated just for being ppa
<bdmurray> well, the might bug might very well not affect the Ubuntu version of the package
<bdmurray> There are arguements both ways
<charlie-tca> correct. If it is invalid, it should be closed
<charlie-tca> bbl
<BrunoXLambert> hello
<ripps> Does anybody know if it's possible to add my PPA key to pbuilder? I sometimes use my ppa to store packages development packages that aren't in Jaunty.
<maxb> ripps: Yes, it's entirely possible.
<ripps> maxb: any clue how to do it?
<ripps> I already have my PPA setup as OTHERMIRROR, so I need is pbuilder to have the key.
<maxb> Well, you've got two options, either add the key persistently to your basetgz, or reinject it every build via a pbuilder hook script.
<hggdh> (late, but anyways) PPA bugs should be accepted, as long as it is clear the bug will be worked on by the PPA responsible party
<maxb> Actually OTHERMIRROR gets saved into the basetgz sources.list anyway, so I'd just do something like
<maxb> sudo pbuilder execute --save-after-execute "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recy-key HEXKEYID"
<maxb> *recv-key
<ripps> maxb: do I put --overide-config after that? or is there some way to add that to my .pbuilderrc?
<maxb> IIUC --override-config is only relevant to "update"
<maxb> It basically means "redo some of the configuration file creation that happens during a create" (AFAIK)
<maxb> If you wanted the key automatically added to newly created basetgz-es, you would need to do it via a pbuilder hook
<ripps> maxb: Error: Unknown option [--save-after-execute] was specified
<maxb> To do that you'd put something like HOOKDIR=$HOME/.pbuilderhooks in your .pbuilderrc, create the directory and create (I think) a G hook
<maxb> oh, apparently it's just --save-after-exec
<ripps> Command line parameter [apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key ######] does not exist  (I  hid the hexkey)
<maxb> ripps: You realize that HEXKEYID is supposed to be the public one, yes?
<maxb> :-)
<ripps> does it matter?
<ripps> Command line parameter [apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key EEB23232] does not exist
<maxb> So hiding it's pointless
<maxb> oh, whoops, I've misunderstood what execute does. It runs a script, not a command.
<maxb> So either you'd have to put the apt-key command in a minimal shell-script, or "sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login" and type the apt-key command inside the session
<ripps> what exactly does pbuilderrc do? is it a script that is run within the pbuilder environment?
<maxb> No, it's a config file for pbuilder
<ripps> so, there's no way for pbuilder to run the apt-key command, by adding something to my .pbuilderrc
<ripps> I just ran the apt-key command using pbuilder login method, we'll see if that works now.
<ripps> Will I have to do this everytime I decide to wipe and renew my pbuilder base?
<maxb> Of course - all you just did was within your pbuilder base, after all
<maxb> I did mention the option of defining a hookdir and adding a hook
<ripps> sound kinda complicated, and I don't even understand what hooks are. So this will have to work for now.
<ripps> I'm going to read up on hooks in the pbuilder wiki, and see if I can use it.
<ripps> Okay, I understand what hooks are, there scripts that run in the pbuilder environment. I've made a script to install apt keys, but I'm not sure what to name it so that it executes at the correct time.
<maxb> ripps: When do you want it to run? At "pbuilder create"? That's a G hook.
<maxb> Or just before every build? That's a D hook
<ripps> hmm.. since I already have the key in the environment, I guess on create, for when I remake the enviroment.
<ripps> So... G90aptkey
<ripps> I've been reading up on using pbuider with COW to speed up startup, how do I implement that with the pdebuild command?
<maxb> I just have PDEBUILD_PBUILDER=cowbuilder in my .pbuilderrc
 * maxb afk
<ripps> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-06
<mrooney> bdmurray: the apport hook API seems like it could be cleaner
<bdmurray> mrooney: hmm?
<mrooney> for example instead of having to import * from apport.hookutils and then doing attach*(report)
<mrooney> why not just do something like report.attach_hardware()
<greg-g> don't change it! I just spend time writing one for gwibber! ;)
<greg-g> s/spend/spent/
<mrooney> greg-g: I didn't say drop support for the old style :)
<mrooney> but it seems like those methods belong on the report object
<mrooney> seems more coherent ot me
<greg-g> hardest part was figuring out how to remove passwords from a txt file
<greg-g> isn't pitti the author of apport?
<mrooney> sbeattie: around by any chance?
<bdmurray> yeah
<sbeattie> mrooney: what's up?
<mrooney> sbeattie: oh great! can you take a quick peek and see if bug 338476 is a dupe of that other one, bug 336512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338476 in cups "[Jaunty] CUPS Cannot Detect Printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336512 in cups "HP Deskjet F4180, Brother 5250DN not detected as printer on Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336512
<mrooney> sbeattie: it sounds like potentially the same thing where you can install it fine by manually going through
<sbeattie> mrooney: yep, looks the same to me, feel free to dupe it with 336512. Thanks.
<mrooney> sbeattie: okay, thanks!
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/338502
<hggdh> and?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338502 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> charlie-tca: nice work on the hug day ;-)
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<harrisony> can i get my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol renewed - LP:harrisony (just got the email and reminded me what fun i had triaging bugs :))
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<jsquared> howdy -- I think I found a bug, but I can't figure out what package to report it under
<jsquared> what's the best way to figure that out?
<jsquared> specifically, the bug manifests itself in the administrative password entry dialog in Gnome under Ubuntu 8.10 whenever you need to do administrative tasks
<persia> jsquared, Is that maybe gksu?
<jsquared> persia: I'm not sure -- I can't tell if it's a problem with gksu specifically or with whatever draws password text boxes (gtk?)
<jsquared> oh... just realized I didn't tell you what the bug was
<persia> Doesn't matter.
<jsquared> basically, if you enter Unicode text mode, the wrong number of characters is underscored when you're typing
<persia> I'd recommend reporting against gksu.  If the bug is actually in a lower-level library, then that task can be added as the bug is investigated.
<jsquared> okay. thanks persia!
<jsquared> huzzah, first Ubuntu bug filing
<jsquared> can I get someone to confirm this? (8.10, Gnome) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/338727
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338727 in gksu "Unicode entry mode displays incorrectly in gksu password dialogs" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jsquared: not confirming on jaunty
<seb128> jsquared: that widget is a standard gtkentry no reason for it to be buggy specifically in gksu
<jsquared> weird
<jsquared> thanks seb128!
<seb128> you get the issue?
<jsquared> yeppers
<jsquared> oh, not on jaunty, no
<jsquared> on intrepid
<seb128> you don't get it in gtk-demo?
<jsquared> not sure what that is -- just noticed it this morning when I started using Gnome instead of KDE
<seb128> gtk-demo is a binary name
<seb128> or try in any gtk app which has a text entry
<jsquared> oh, normal text entry works fine
<jsquared> in Gtk apps
<seb128> gksu uses a normal text entry
<jsquared> just *password* text entry doesn't work fine
<seb128> try running sudo app and see if you get the issue
<jsquared> gksudo or sudo?
<seb128> whatever
<seb128> the goal is to run the application under sudo
<seb128> the wrapper doesn't make a difference
<seb128> to see if that's user specific
<seb128> you run your app as your user
<seb128> but gksu is an admin tool
<seb128> though the ui might be running as your user
<seb128> dunno, works for me on jaunty and as said that's a classic widget, weird that gksu behaves differently
<seb128> and I didn't know that it was possible to have unicode chars in your user password ;-)
<jsquared> how do I flush my sudo privileges?
<jsquared> it doesn't prompt me, I think I authenticated too recently
<persia> sudo -k
<jsquared> yeah, I definitely get it with "sudo synaptic"
<seb128> where? in synaptic?
<seb128> and sudo gtk-demo?
<jsquared> no, in the password box that pops up to request permission
<seb128> sudo is a command line tool in doesn't display any dialog
<jsquared> sorry, *gksudo synaptic
<jsquared> what repository is gtk-demo in?
<jsquared> ah, it's part of gtk2.0-examples
<jsquared> seb128: I can't seem to find a gtk-demo demo that will show me a password-mode text box
<seb128> try with a normal entry
<jsquared> just to be clear, there's no problem with normal Gtk text boxes, only when they're set to password mode
<jsquared> tried it again, I get the expected result
<seb128> try "zenity --entry --hide-text"
<jsquared> yeah, that has the same erroneous behavior
<seb128> so it's a gtk bug
<seb128> try LC_ALL=C zenity ...
<seb128> if that's buggy in english too that was likely a gtk bug
<jsquared> also erroneous
<seb128> and since that works on jaunty I would say it's fixed in jaunty
<jsquared> neat
<seb128> don't bother opening a bug we will not a backport for a such small change
<jsquared> ah, actually I was already told to open a bug earlier in here
<jsquared> should I close that one?
<jsquared> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/338727
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338727 in gksu "Unicode entry mode displays incorrectly in gksu password dialogs" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Yes.  Close that bug as "Fix Released" with a comment that the behaviour seems to be fixed in Jaunty.
<jsquared> persia: Okay. should I move the package too since that seems to have been incorrect?
<persia> jsquared, That's best practice, yes.
<jsquared> persia: which package contains the actual gtk controls?
<persia> That keeps a nice documentary record in case anyone else finds it.
<persia> I'd think it was libgtk2.0-common, but I'm just guessing.
<jsquared> hm.. that doesn't seem to be a package I can pick
<jsquared> ah. "'libgtk2.0-common' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'gtk+2.0' instead."
<persia> Right.
<jgoguen> when triaging, I can't change the Importance, so is it better to leave it Undecided and wait for someone on bug-control to change, or is it better to come in here with a list of bugs and ask someone to confirm that I have chosen the right Importance and then have them change it?
<persia> jgoguen, The latter.
<jgoguen> persia: thanks :)
<jgoguen> I'd like to start with bug 224105, I think it's Medium
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224105 in thunderbird "Thunderbird freezes on downloading mail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224105
<YoBoY> hi
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> Is the Anjuta dependency problem for amd64 caused by a packaging delay or is it a bug?
<maxb> What is the problem?
<qense> the new package overwrites a file that's also in  libgbf-1-2
<qense> I'm talking about Anjuta 2:2.25.902
<qense> it replaces the old 2.24 one
<qense> oops
<qense> it's dinner time here
<qense> I'm sorry, I'll return here later. I really got to go
<qense> back
<tx2650> Hi. How can I tell Intrepid to download the old (2.6.24) Hardy kernel?
<greg-g> you will have to install that manually, but there will most likely be a fair amount of issues if you just do a replacement of kernels
<andresmujica> tx2650:  clean your apt-cache, backup your source.list, then change intrepid with hardy, then update your cache then install the hardy kernel, then recover your original source.list, clean your cache, and update again.  CAREFULLY
<andresmujica> the idea is not install any package diferent from kernel.  but what greg-g says would be true.  however i've made some successful tests (i needed a domain0 kernel.. only at hardy)
<greg-g> basically, doing that is NOT supported by Ubuntu and you won't be able to file any bugs if something doesn't work.  But...
<greg-g> more power to you if you want to do it.
<tx2650> what kind of issues are we talking about? Will some progs stop to work, will there be just some warnings etc..?
<greg-g> if certain hardware interactions are written to work with features from a newer kernel then they may not work
<tx2650> sounds like the safest thing to do is to backup and reinstall
<tx2650> ok, tnx for the advices
<andresmujica> ohh yes, that could be messy.. always choose the safest path or the more confortable for you :)  good luck tx2650
<tx2650> tnx
<tx2650> another thing: what`s with cpufreq on em64t? No support in Hardy or Intrepid?
<hggdh_> charlie-tca, I give up on the PPA thingy
<charlie-tca> Does seem more difficult than it should be, for sure.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying, I appreciate your effort
<hggdh_> it does not make sense. Malone does not support it right now, but the people that answered seem to be having a knee-jerk reaction, and not really thinking it through
<charlie-tca> I know. I don't know how to get people to think about it rationally
<hggdh_> perhaps we should propose opening a sf.net project called Ubuntu PPA bugs. This might make them more happy
 * hggdh_ is frustrated
<charlie-tca> It just shouldn't be that difficult.
<hggdh_> and the hell of it is that -- twice -- I proposed involving LP devel; and -- twice -- I got answered that it would be better to get LP devel involved... which makes me think they did *not* read all
<charlie-tca> I agree. I don't think they are taking time to read it, they see half a sentence, and it sets them off.
<charlie-tca> They are not taking any time to see what else is written
<hggdh_> yes. Sic tempora gloria mundi, and all of that
<charlie-tca> Well, give it a day or two, and see what develops.
<charlie-tca> At the rate we're going, it will be a dead issue
<hggdh_> heh. I am, right now, in the mood of giving it eternity -- which is to say, I give up
<charlie-tca> I can't yet, but I don't see any point if fighting the same voices over and over, either.
<hggdh_> hah! I *know* now what I did wrong. I should have answered with *ONE* single, small sentence ;-)
<charlie-tca> I tried that, it's like I forgot to respond
<seb128> hggdh_: what is the issue?
<seb128> hggdh_: there is clearly a lack for ppa bug tracking right now
<charlie-tca> That is the issue, seb128
<seb128> hggdh_: but that doesn't mean the corresponding ubuntu component should be abused, I don't want to get bugs on ubuntu packages for every ppa patches version around I don't know about
<seb128> charlie-tca: that's is a legitimate concern but nothing to be frustratred about
<seb128> that's just not there yet and require work
<hggdh_> seb128, I agree. The point is: where else to record the bugs?
<hggdh_> hum
<seb128> there is just no place right now
<hggdh_> could we open a new project on LP called "PPA"?
<hggdh_> so if there is no place, then we should do nothing?
<seb128> you could but who would want to subscribe to the bug for all the ppa existing?
<seb128> well, I just say I've no good idea until launchpad does it right
<seb128> abusing the ubuntu tracker is clearly not good
<hggdh_> I agree. Waiting for LP to catch up is also not the answer. So we need a middle term somewhere
<seb128> I've no good idea for that as said
<seb128> out of using the answer tracker
<seb128> or mailing whoever does upload to the ppa
<bdmurray> Maybe it would be a good idea to see if how many ppa bug reports there are before deciding if it really is a problem.
<hggdh_> these are already two options
<seb128> neither being very good
<seb128> the answer tracker would scale though
<hggdh_> better than the "No WAY, and no alternatives
<seb128> there is a difference between uploads done to track a bug fix for an ubuntu issue
<seb128> and uploads to make available crack of the day svn versions
<hggdh_> yes, and I pointed this out in my reply
<seb128> I'm fine getting feeback on bug fixes
<seb128> but I don't want to get bugs for svn cracks uploaded to a random user ppa somewhere
<hggdh_> +1. Abuses should be curbed...
<hggdh_> the answers would also fail in identifying the issue as a PPA issue, though
<hggdh> bdmurray, how can we identify PPA bugs currently? This would be indeed a good idea
<hggdh> that is, if there are any...
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm running a query now, I'll let you know what I find
<hggdh> thanks
 * charlie-tca thanks bdmurray too
<bdmurray> sbeattie: re 338507 you can file bugs w/ apport to staging
<bdmurray> hggdh: looks like ~25 for February based of the word "~ppa" in the description
<bdmurray> 6 for March so far
<hggdh> so not really an issue, although most people do not open PPA bugs
<charlie-tca> So if there are so few, why would they need to be marked invalid?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hrm, so I see. It would be nice if apport-collect had a --help option and/or would take a command line arg rather than an environment variable.
<bdmurray> Right not an issue from 2 perspectives - it wouldn't clutter bug lists and we won't run into them much
<bdmurray> sbeattie: ubuntu-bug?  I was thinking adding a commented out line to crashdb.conf would help
<bdmurray> and then documenting that line somewhere
<sbeattie> bdmurray: apport-collect's manpage suggests that if the APPORT_STAGING environment variable is set, it will use staging.
<bdmurray> hmm, pitti only mentioned crashdb.conf to me
<bdmurray> sounds like some testing is in order
<bdmurray> hggdh: Another thing to take into consideration is I don't think there is a way to get from ppa package version to person / team associated with that
<hggdh> bdmurray, I agree. We really would need LP devs to step up. Meanwhile, PPAs are more and more used to test fixes, and we need a way to have the PPA owner aware of issues
<bdmurray> hggdh: I don't understand your first sentence.  What I mean is that if we have this "0.13-0ubuntu0~ppa1~intrepid1" - we've no idea whose ppa it is from.
<seb128> charlie-tca: <charlie-tca> So if there are so few, why would they need to be marked invalid?
<seb128> charlie-tca: because people having a ppa for <something> are not subscribe to the ubuntu <something> component
<seb128> charlie-tca: and because the ubuntu maintainter for <something> doesn't know about the ppa version and doesn't care about thing he or she doesn't know
<hggdh> bdmurray, heh. I mis-expressed myself. I understand that, and this is the link we currently miss.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, seb128
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<charlie-tca> If they are subscribed and take the bug, is it okay to use it?
<hggdh> and, as seb128 pointed out, we should not mark a bug against an official package
<seb128> the ubuntu maintainer still might not want to get emails about issues for things he's not working on
<hggdh> yes indeed
<charlie-tca> That does make sense
<seb128> we lack the media to channel those bugs
<hggdh> pretty much like the upstream fixes I every so often put available for Evolution
<seb128> but as said abusing the ubuntu component is poor workaround
<seb128> better to email the maintainer or use the answer tracker imho
<hggdh> they are not Séb's issue, but mine, and upstream
<seb128> the answer tracker is for support and not bugs
<hggdh> there is a point here: right now we either abuse LP, or the answer track...
<bdmurray> I'm thinking Invalidating and tagging so the ppa maintainer could find them is the right idea until there is a way to find out whose ppa the package is from
<seb128> I would say that somebody uploading to a ppa is working personnaly on the thing uploaded
<seb128> so using direct email is okish
<hggdh> seb128, +1
<hggdh> (or the team -- see FFox, and others)
<hggdh> what about just adding a sentence in the PPA description to directly email the author?
<hggdh> like: "Please do not open LP bugs against these PPA packages -- they will be summarily invalidated; instead, please email the author."
<bdmurray> hggdh: where would people see this?
<hggdh> bdmurray, nowhere, since nobody actually goes to the PPA URLs... but at least we are trying
<bdmurray> heh
<hggdh> and, when we close invalid, we add this to the reason. Standard responses...
<charlie-tca> Better than what we are now doing, I think.
<hggdh> that is the point. We will not get the ideal scenario anytime soon, but at least we will be getting somewhere
<hggdh> just a policy change, right now
<charlie-tca> every little bit helps.
<crashsystems> For some reason right-clicking the indicator applet does not pull up the context menu necessary to remove it (I accidentally added an extra applet). Is this a feature or a bug?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: just read your apport post. Do you imagine there's influence from 1) workflow bugs 2) people filing bugs on machines other than the one experiencing the bug and 3) apport isn't intuitive to find
<bdmurray> LaserJock: 1) is less than 10% of the volume
<LaserJock> bdmurray: ok, I wasn't sure how much. I didn't think it'd be too much
<bdmurray> LaserJock: 3) could be - the motiviation for the post was to educate people
<LaserJock> yeah, I just never think to, I just use a LP +filebug URL
<LaserJock> bdmurray: anyway, good post and thanks especially for the stats.
<bdmurray> LaserJock: no problem, I hope to see the March numbers go up! ;-)
<LaserJock> bdmurray: is there any way to separate out how many of the apport bugs are the automatic crash ones?
<LaserJock> i.e. how many people are actually thinking "I need to open a bug, I know, I'll use apport" as opposed to something crashed and apport just came up
<bdmurray> They are already separated, apport-crash is used for crash reports and those are initially private so don't hit the ubuntu-bugs mailing list.
<LaserJock> bdmurray: ok, so those weren't included in your stats?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: that's right apport-bug are only the ones reported by "Help -> Report A Problem" or ubuntu-bug not crashes and not package upgrade problems
<LaserJock> wow
<LaserJock> then I'm actually impressed by 10-13%
<LaserJock> I would have guessed much lower
<andresmujica> bdmurray: enlight me please, when a user faces a bug (and never before has faced one,) how do the user knows about reporting at launchpad ?
<bdmurray> maybe? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ReportProblem
<bdmurray> or the release notes
<bdmurray> or the help menu in the application
<andresmujica> ok, maybe we could find a way to make that less technical for the final users.. maybe an screencast showing how to report the bug using apport..  i'm thinking about the experience of reporting a bug...  and the usefulness of their report..
<bdmurray> a screencast is a great idea!
<dtchen> (we should probably have screencasts for a bunch of different workflows)
<bdmurray> One thing I was curious about was making them easier to edit as UIs change
<bdmurray> Rather than rerecording the whole thing
<dtchen> if you aim for a short 'cast, e.g., 2 minutes, it wouldn't be too bad just to rerecord whichever portion changed
<andresmujica> i was trying to do that but couldn 't do it.. bad video editing skills
<bdmurray> andresmujica: wrt bug 297890 there are some issues with bug watches not updating
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297890 in cheese "on photo capture cheese blanks the screen until logout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297890
<harrisony> bdmurray, can i poke you to get my ubuntu-bugcontrol status renewed - https://edge.launchpad.net/~harrisony
<bdmurray> harrisony: you should be set
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> that was filippo asking about.. i hadn't look at it yet...
<andresmujica> talking about bugcontrol i've recently apply for it.. :)
<andresmujica> so i wonder if bdmurray had the chance to take a look at the application...
<bdmurray> andresmujica: If I found that bug and it was in your app...
<andresmujica> duh
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: bug triagers have to ask on a more frequent basis, questions to bug reporters , along the lines of ubuntu version and package reported version... What im wondering, is why isn't this information gathered in the initial bug report? (i think apport collects this), but manual reports don't.
<bcurtiswx> or anyone who feels like responding :)
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: How would it be collected?
<charlie-tca> I'm starting to think the version is not always needed, unless you are going to backport the fix
<dtchen> hacktick: please assign bugs to `linux' *not* `alsa-driver'
<dtchen> grr
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: the initial questions in a manual report should ask the user the version of ubuntu and the version of the package effected for the bug(if they know)
<charlie-tca> There used to be a set of questions on the reporting page, in launchpad, that did state it was needed. Didn't seem to help much, though
<bdmurray> The "Ubuntu guidelines:" on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced ?
<charlie-tca> That's it. Doesn't seem like most reporters think that is important, though
<bdmurray> A surprising number of bug reports are reported from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug where they don't get the Ubuntu guidelines.
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: charlie-tca: that informations requested at the bottom.  And i believe most people, who are trying to file a bug quickly, won't bother to read that... i think it should be changed and moved to a text field in the top section.. this way bug reporters can have that information available, since most of the time we have to wait a day or two at least for the persons response
<bdmurray> Which is really unfortunate but I believe its being worked on.
<bcurtiswx> maybe even make it a required field.. (at least the ubuntu version, i can understand a bug reporters that don't know the package involved)
<charlie-tca> Keeping in mind, people already refuse to file bugs because it is too much work to file it in launchpad.
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: i think thats the same with a lot of bug maintainers
<bcurtiswx> i.e. gnome, debian
<charlie-tca> The more boxes you create, the more work it becomes
<bcurtiswx> well, maybe on submit grab that information from submitters computer?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't that defeat the purpose, of it?
<charlie-tca> I like that idea, if it is possible.
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ^^
<bcurtiswx> if they choose a package.. then maybe we can grab the version number on submit too
<bdmurray> I seem to recall some talk of writing a Firefox extension that'd grab some information and prepopulate the field in LP.
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: is it too much of a security/infringement to have launchpad do this on submit.. no extensions/plugins needed
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I've no idea - maybe check with the LP devs?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-07
<maco> bdmurray: my comment on andres would be "huh? you mean he's not already in bug control?"
 * charlie-tca thought he was too
<bcurtiswx> mine was too, but i emailed bug control list :P
<mrooney> are canonical.com bugs still against ubuntu-website? such as bug 338986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338986 in ubuntu "Unable to Buy Landscape,Broken link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338986
<Rocket2DMn> Hey guys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo?action=diff&rev1=114&rev2=115
<Rocket2DMn> Do we want to allow explanations of how to enable the root account, root is disabled by default as part of Ubuntu's security model
<Rocket2DMn> I am against having that info there.  On the forums we don't support enabling the root account for login
<Rocket2DMn> oops wrong channel!sorry!
<kees> Rocket2DMn: (what channel was that meant for?)  I think it's useful information.  having a root password is useful in certain styles of server administration.
<Rocket2DMn> kees, ubuntu-doc
<Rocket2DMn> kees, anybody that REALLY needs root likely already knows how to get it
<kees> Rocket2DMn: that is probably true.  :)
<Rocket2DMn> I had a short discussion in the doc channel (a team of which i am a part), and will email the doc team mailing list
 * kees nods
<kees> I don't feel strongly one way or the other.  saying that root "isn't support" is probably wrong though.  it's a valid way to admin a server, it's just not Ubuntu's default.
<Rocket2DMn> Yes, we should be supporting the Ubuntu way
<kees> well, I mean, it's a bug if people can't set a root password.  :)
<Rocket2DMn> On the forums we believe that people should be able to do whatever they want with their system, but we don't have to provide them the info on how to circumvent the security model
<kees> heh
<hggdh> security by obscurity?
<Rocket2DMn> nah sudo is configurable, too
<Rocket2DMn> so you can grant permissions only where needed
<d-b> hi i'm just looking around at packages.ubuntu.com ... on packages.debian.org there is a "debian patching track" thing ... does such a thing exist in ubuntu ?
<d-b> nm found it
<d-b> sort of.
<ziroday> Hi I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/277946
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277946 in hal "[intrepid] wizardpen tablet wont configure (multiple xinput entries)" [Undecided,New]
<ziroday> and wondering what more information is needed
<elmargol> Ich hab hier probleme mit meinem display und nvidia... Irgendwie stimmen die dpi nicht. in FF und konqueror sind die schriften viel zu groß
<elmargol> das ist ein 17" display mit 1920x1200 pixel und 131x132 werden angezeigt (xdpyinfo)
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<elmargol> Hobbsee: oh sorry wrong channel :)
<Hobbsee> elmargol: I *thought* so.  I thought you knew this was an english speaking one ;)
<elmargol> Hobbsee: do you know if there is still this firefox bug where you have to manually set dpi to 96 in order to render correctly?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea, sorry
<elmargol> can't be that I'm the only one who hast this bug :)
<Hobbsee> i didn't know firefox even let you set a dpi
<emma> n/query xee
<xee> I think a bug is invalid(bug 280414) is it ok to make it so or is there something that I should do first?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280414 in mdadm "Installing mdadm also installs citadel-common, etc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280414
<qense> BUGabundo: Do you think bug 308328 on Launchpad has to do with the crashes you reported 'on request of the pidgin devs' at Pidgin's Trac instance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308328 in purple-plugin-pack "xchat plugin segfaults pidgin when opening irc chats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308328
<Trijntje> Firefox just crashed and apport generated an error report. Now launchepad is asking if the bug is one of those listed. I don't have a clue
<BUGabundo1> Trijntje: 3.1?
<BUGabundo1> if yes, known bug
<greg-g> Trijntje: if you are not sure, go ahead and open a new one (last option at the bottom of the page) and someone else can help decide
<greg-g> BUGabundo1: not every crash of Fx 3.1 is a known bug.
<Trijntje> greg-g: ok, ill do that than, thnx
<greg-g> Trijntje: no problem, thanks for helping!
<BUGabundo1> greg-g: well the common one is it fireing apport after clicking on an external link
<greg-g> BUGabundo1: common, not all.
<BUGabundo1> no? I get a bunc of them ALL day, every day
<greg-g> no.
<BUGabundo1> asac as even commented on it
<greg-g> that all Fx crashes should not be reported?
<BUGabundo1> not when it's a known dupe
<greg-g> BUGabundo1: of course not, and not all crashes are known dupes.
<BUGabundo1> this one seem to be
<BUGabundo1> *this* one of course
<BUGabundo1> the one from opening external links
 * andresmujica running to ubuntu-bugs-announce :P
<BUGabundo1> got a new today (and some other ppl on #ubuntu +1 too)
<BUGabundo1> didn't report it!
<Trijntje> I only said 'firefox crashed', thats very little information to determine wether it is a duplicate or not ;)
<BUGabundo1> if it is serious it will happen again
<BUGabundo1> and my machine was with HUGE IO disk so itthe cause!
<BUGabundo1> stuff fails to flsuhs to disk and crash
<BUGabundo1> I DIDN'T say it was that dupe
<BUGabundo1> I just asked for more information
<BUGabundo1> if it was 3.1 and you used an external link
<greg-g> BUGabundo1: you didn't ask if they clicked an external link, just if it was 3.1
<BUGabundo1> maybe it missed the IRC
<BUGabundo1> LOLOL
<Trijntje> it 3.0.7, and it happend on switching from metacity to compiz
<BUGabundo1> stuff is slowwwwwwwwwwwwww here! damn multiGiB copy
<andresmujica> aha
<BUGabundo1> Trijntje: 1st time I hear about that!
<BUGabundo1> but then again I don't use 3.0
<BUGabundo1> its to slow compared to 3.1
<BUGabundo1> I can't go back
<Trijntje> BUGabundo1: Maybe it was a 'lucky shot', I can imagen that not many people switch compiz and metacity a lot
<BUGabundo1> I used to.... when it worked
<Trijntje> how do you mean?
<BUGabundo1> for some reason compiz --replace is not working
<BUGabundo1> mvo asked me to report it, but I hadhave the time yet
<hggdh> it works for me (every login I have to do it)
<BUGabundo1> hggdh:  jaunty? (e vens ao jantar tb?)
<Trijntje> I just switch because its hard to game when you keep switching to another desktop ;)
<hggdh> yes, Jaunty (provavelmente não, já que estou a morar em Texas ;-)
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: ok didn't now! you have to visit us dude!
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, believe me, getting to Portugal (and Europe, in general) is continuously in my mind... even more with a son living in Belgium
<BUGabundo1> I bet!
<linuxwarrior> hey
<linuxwarrior> I just upgraded my system to intrepid :D
<linuxwarrior> and ran into a lot of trouble
<linuxwarrior> I installed it from a live cd set on one of the disk partition
<linuxwarrior> when gettin to install it
<linuxwarrior> the prepared disk page was blank
<linuxwarrior> that one was resolved somehow on launchpad
<linuxwarrior> then after that grub doesnt update its menu.lst
<linuxwarrior> and vmlinuz in /boot is missing
<linuxwarrior> thus i had to reinstall the linux headers and image ... :S
<linuxwarrior> it seems like a quite of undecided/new  bugs on launchpad  regarding intrepid upgrade or install are related to Ubiquity, grub and parted
<linuxwarrior> just wanted to share cheers
<bcurtiswx> bug #335239, since there isnt much info in triaging synaptic on wiki pages, what else can i have the user include before i send this upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335239 in synaptic "Synaptic Quick Search not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335239
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, I have seen this before...
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, try the following: (1) do a search (not a quick search) on -- say -- "kde"; (2) now do a quick search for -- say -- "audacious". Nothing found, I venture
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, in summary: a quick search uses the output of a previous full search
<xee> it's the first time for me modifying a bug so I'm a little hesitated, I think that a certain bug is invalid, should I mark it as invalid right away?
<Vantrax> sure, but put the reasoning
<xee> ok, thanks :)
<hggdh> xee, what is the bug #?
<xee> it's bug 280414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280414 in mdadm "Installing mdadm also installs citadel-common, etc." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280414
<hggdh> xee, good catch. You might consider inproving it by changing the description to include the cause and workaround
<xee> ok, I'll
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-08
<YoBoY> good morning
<G__81> i am new to Ubuntu and let me introduce my self I am from chennai. I ve been contributing to fedora so would like to extend my contributions to Ubuntu. I am interested in bug fixing
<G__81> it would be great if someone can take me on board :)
<bcurtiswx> G__81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Developer%20Process%20Bugs check that out to start with
<bcurtiswx> G__81: if you have any questions about any bugs and what to do with them, don't hesitate to ask in here, everyone here is extremely helpful
<G__81> Oh thanks a lot bcurtiswx
<G__81> i ll for sure :)
<bcurtiswx> G__81: i would suggest joining https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad and checking out the links there too
<G__81> sure
<G__81> bcurtiswx, i am not able to become an Ubuntero can you help me with it i dont want to talk about it in this channel so can i PM you if you dont mind ?
<bcurtiswx> you may PM me
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if the ubuntu keyserver is not working properly
<charlie-tca> You could try #launchpad and see if they are having issues
<fargiolas> hi, is there any known issue with launchpad bug watchers? I've change a bugzilla.gnome.org bug status first to NEW and after a couple of days to RESOLVED FIXED and launchpad still shows it as Incomplete (bugzilla's NEEDINFO)
<fargiolas> bug 297890 fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297890 in cheese "on photo capture cheese blanks the screen until logout" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297890
<charlie-tca> Yes, fargiolas. It is a bug that the watches are not updating when they should.
<charlie-tca> Launchpad is trying to fix it
<charlie-tca> same problem with xfce.bugzilla
<fargiolas> charlie-tca: ok, hope it will be fixed soon.. it's useful tool for upstream-downstream collaboration
<fargiolas> but if it doesn't updates is pretty useful :P
<charlie-tca> I agree. I don't know how quickly they can fix it, but I too am hoping
<fargiolas> s/useful/useless/
<napple> I don't know if this is a bug, or expected behavior, but if it is the latter, it is very annoying. When recv() is called with the len argument smaller than the number of bytes waiting in the receive queue, it returns nothing instead of just whatever fits into the buffer. is this some kind of bug?
<YoBoY> hi
<napple> uh, nevermind. isn't a bug
<greg-g> napple: that question would most likely have been better answered by people in a channel devoted to the language you are using.
<napple> greg-g, since recv is a system call on top of the Linux/Ubuntu network stack I disagree. but never mind, it was a premature statement I made and it is not a bug.
<G__81> is there some mentoring available for bug fixing
<G__81> so that i get used to the process for the first bug
<G__81> it could be a very trivial bug to fix
<zyga> (cross-post from #ubuntu-dev) hello, I'd like to ask if pydoc3 is broken by design or is something invalid with py3 in jaunty? compare: 'pydoc os' vs 'pydoc3 os'?
<YoBoY> bug 339569 -> Importance "High" i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339569 in netkit-ftp "ftp command crashes when typing: !cd /tmp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339569
<YoBoY> do you think bug 316973 is a duplicate of bug 339569 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/316973/+text)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/339569/+text)
<bcurtiswx> bug #269660, im not sure which qt package to use. is there anything else i can do to better this bug report for qt?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269660 in ubuntu "Background color issue in (some overview pages in the) Documentation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269660
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-08
<crimsun> does anyone recognize the pattern surrounding bug 534135?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534135 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "package libasound2 1.0.22-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: errore nello scrivere su "<standard output>": Riuscito (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534135
<crimsun> my hunch is that it's caused by something in the OR's install [but not libasound2 itself]
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ikt> ello BUGabundo_remote :)
<kermiac> ty vish :)
<vish> np.. ;)
<stdouts> I've got openjdk-jdk installed but when I apt-get ant it wants to load gcj
<stdouts> is this normal?
<stdouts> I tried installing default-jre-headless but ant still wants to use gcj even though I've got openjdk installed
<stdouts> sorry for the inconvenience --no-install-recommends did the trick
<duanedesign> kermiac_: i was able to talk with some Ubuntu One devs this morning about the DBus Error
<duanedesign> kermiac_: he confirmed that the presence of that error is not indicating the problem with sync.Only the user has a lot of files and syncdaemon startup is taking some time.
<Laibsch> looking for somebody to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/534379
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534379 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox should provide gnome-www-browser (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Laibsch> I wonder if that isn't even a pretty high prio bug.
<persia> Um, why?
<persia> It provides www-browser.
<persia> And gnome-www-browser has no rdepends.
<persia> (which makes, to my reading, providing gnome-www-browser unimportant)
<vish> oooohhh , persia commented on a papercut bug ;)
<vish> persia: you follow #U-bug-announce?
<persia> Only rarely.
<persia> I used to follow it a lot, but haven't had enough time the past while.
<vish> ah , was wondering how you found that bug :)
 * persia has lots of tricks
<vish> persia == merlin ;p
<Laibsch> persia: this is about u-a not package dependencies
<Laibsch> micahg: thanks
<Laibsch> I kind of felt like I had seen that bug before (turns out I alreay reported it), but LP search did not return it for some reason
<persia> What calls gnome-www-browser?
<micahg> Laibsch: because it was in the other firefox source packages
<Laibsch> persia: xfce4-terminal may
<Laibsch> for links
<Laibsch> yes, xfce4-terminal apparently calls gnome-www-browser
<persia> Laibsch: I think that's a bug: it ought be using sensible-browser
<Laibsch> probably
<persia> Alternately x-www-browser
<Laibsch> hm, seems like it's not even configurable
<persia> But an xfce tool calling gnome-www-browser is certainly less than ideal.
<Laibsch> well, it could always be me configuring something wrong
<Laibsch> I've used this machine for a long time now
<Laibsch> and I've had my bouts with it's config
<persia> Double-check in a VM, but it ought be trivial to s/gnome-www-browser/x-www-browser/ in the xfce4-terminal source.
<bcurtiswx> seb128: bug #532799 what do you mean by "quite some log to display"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532799 in empathy (Ubuntu) "the first chan window takes 5 seconds to appear (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532799
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well when you open a chat dialog you get the history of previous conversations
<seb128> I'm wondering if that depends on how much bubbles there is to display
<seb128> it's bound to be slower if there is a thousand of those
<seb128> rather than none
<bcurtiswx> seb128: ah, i was more under the impression that this was an -idle issue
<seb128> oh could be
<seb128> I went through hundred of bug emails today
<seb128> and did commented quickly on quite some
<seb128> feel free to ignore my comment it was just a suggestion
<bcurtiswx> seb128: yeah, but that one had a difference between title and description (title said chan and desc said chat).. i'll get a clerification from OP
<seb128> ok thanks
<bcurtiswx> seb128: thanks :D
<seb128> np
<bcurtiswx> eek.  om26er assigned ken vandine to bug #531835, not sure if he wanted that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531835 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Fonts are very small (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531835
<vish> hmm.. :s
<vish> bcurtiswx: hehe, just today i was thinking om26er was getting better ;)
<bcurtiswx> vish: im leaving it just to om26er can feel the wrath of ken
<bcurtiswx> *end star trek reference*
<duanedesign> On the 5-a-day, is that a day in GMT time?
<wineman> has anyone heard of ubuntu starting to load then it pops up a black screen with white writing and asks for you to login and password.  Next it pauses for about a minute before continuing to load?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> I have seen that several times
<wineman> how so you fix it to not do that?
<charlie-tca> Then you get a gdm login screen?
<wineman> no it is a tty1
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to fix it. Usually it resolves itself after running updates a couple of times and restarting a couple of times
<wineman> no luck here
<vish> duanedesign: yes
<wineman> every once in a while when i turn it on it scans files for a while, when it does that it takes long enough i don't have to log in it starts fine just takes a long time
<charlie-tca> You might want to ask about it in #ubuntu , which is the support channel
<wineman> ok
<mr_pouit> Laibsch: persia: I'm not sure this is a problem in the xfce4-terminal source. It probably only uses gtk to open links...
<micahg> I was going to ask if xdg-open is more appropriate...
<om26er> if a bug(wishlist) is fixed upstream but will come in the next development series it should be left triaged?
<micahg> om26er: yes
<om26er> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> fixavailable ?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: no such status
<micahg> om26er: actually depends on the team
<micahg> for desktop team, Fix Committed, otherwise Triaged
<BUGabundo_remote> true
<om26er> micahg: assign to desktop team and mark fix committed?
<om26er> or they should
<micahg> om26er: idk about assigning...
<bdmurray> pedro_: isn't the 11th a Thursday re hug day?
<bdmurray> pedro_: oh its a server day okay
<pedro_> bdmurray, yes the 11th is a Thursday ;-)
<pedro_> bdmurray, we're planning one for the server team on Wednesday and i'm already looking for the folk organizing the one on Thursday about ubiquity
<pedro_> and probably we're going to have an extra one on Friday
<pedro_> too many request lately ;-)
<vish> qense: could you assign the printer bug to the right package , i'm not sure where it goes
<qense> vish: It's about the default configuration of the printer server, so CUPS.
<plars> crimsun: my board with that audio problem we spoke about before is still down, but I have another ARM board with a similar, but almost opposite problem
<plars> crimsun: in this case, 44100Hz files play (with paplay), but 48000Hz files do not (just the opposite of the other bug) and anything I try to play with aplay just comes out static
<plars> crimsun: any suggestion for a likely place to file this against?
<crashsystems> I'm having an interesting audio issue. When "connector" on the output tab of sound preferences is set to analog output, I get no audio in my laptop speakers. I do get audio when I set it to analog speakers. No matter what I set it to, I'll get audio through headphones when I plug them in. Is anyone aware of a bug already reporting matching this description?
<BUGabundo> o/
<kermiac_> ty for following that up duanedesign :)
<Linux000> Where can I find untriaged bugs in Launchpad?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs
<Linux000> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Click the link in "All untriaged bugs can be found via..."
<charlie-tca> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-09
<Linux000> This is my first triage, so could someone make sure bug 534582 is a wishlist item?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534582 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "background looks weird on vertical panels (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534582
<crimsun> plars: in Lucid, please export LIBASOUND_DEBUG as a non-empty value and try again
<crimsun> plars: alternately, ltrace
<bdrung_> Linux000: i wouldn't consider it as withlist item. it's a bug and not a feature request.
<Linux000> Thanks, so what would it be?
<Linux000> Sorry, misread your post
<Linux000> Could someone set bug 534582 to Importance low, I can't seem to.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534582 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "background looks weird on vertical panels (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534582
<plars> crimsun: exporting LIBASOUND_DEBUG=y and playing something doesn't give me anything
<plars> crimsun: do you want the ltrace on aplay, or paplay?
<crimsun> plars: both, please
<Linux000> And set bug 534582 to Triaged? Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534582 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "background looks weird on vertical panels (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534582
<crimsun> plars: current board is running 1.0.22-0ubuntu6, correct?
<Linux000> Never mind the Triaged status on 534582, new here.
<plars> crimsun: of which package?
<crimsun> plars: libasound2
<plars> crimsun: yes
<plars> crimsun: do you think that's where I should file a bug against for now? then attach the logs?
<crimsun> plars: please do, yes.
<plars> crimsun: will do that shortly, have an interrupt at the moment
<crimsun> np. Thanks.
<crimsun> plars: note: aplay expects PCM. It won't play vorbis as you intend.
<crimsun> plars: specifically, PCM->wav
<plars> crimsun: ah, my mistake.  Still, the rest of it holds true.  I'll retry that part with wav files
<crimsun> plars: now, the symptom that you describe in bug 534815 typically points to an incorrect resampling rate configured in pulse
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534815 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "imx51 some audio files play, others do not (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534815
<plars> crimsun: I have a similar, but opposite bug on another SoC
<crimsun> plars: to verify, please see default-sample-rate in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<plars> ; default-sample-rate = 44100
<crimsun> plars: in verbose mode, the pulse daemon will use snd_pcm_dump() to print hw config. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<crimsun> plars: another more apropos environment variable to test is to export PULSE_NO_SIMD to a non-empty value and forcibly restart the pulse daemon
<crimsun> plars: finally, try bypassing pulse entirely by using speaker-test -Dplughw:0 [any additional params]
<crimsun> plars: (or, pasuspender -- speaker-test -Dplughw:0 [...])
 * persia idly notes that it's common for different hardware solutions to need different sorts of quirks.
<plars>  crimsun: ah, yes, with -Dplughw:0 speaker-test -c2 -t wav works (without it, it does not)
<crimsun> plars: ok, definitely a pulse bug, then.
<crimsun> plars: did PULSE_NO_SIMD=1 help?
<plars> crimsun: no, I turned that on when I reproduced it for the verbose log
<crimsun> ok, I haven't read the log yet
<crimsun> still commuting from work
<plars> crimsun: np, thanks for all your help.  About to go to sleep myself
<dreamer_> has anyone here got jack+pulse working in lucid
<dreamer_> everytime I fire up jack with pulse apps won't start and I get Bus error (core dumped) messages from almost all apps I try to run (even ubuntu-bug)
<kermiac> vish: ping re last comment in bug 532633. I'll ask as you have been involved in this bug too. Are you happy for me to go ahead & change the description to focus only on the wm controls?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[light-theme] please centre window title and order window controls (affects: 36) (dups: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<kermiac> vish: the wm controls are the main issue in this bug
<vish> kermiac: yeah , sure , i wanted to do it either way.. there are many dups , we can use this for the controls..
<vish> only the title needs change
<vish> kermiac: thanks for following up
<kermiac> you don't think i should remove the reference to the window title from the description? If I change one, I think both should be changed
<kermiac> vish: ^^
<vish> kermiac: hmm , the title and the controls will probably need to be changed at the same time , we can just leave it alone
<kermiac> vish: ok, no probs :) I'll update the title
<Anzenketh> That is a lot of bugs
<Zus> hello guys
<Zus> and gals
<BUGabundo_remote> \0
<ikt> BUGabundo_remote: \o/
<BUGabundo_remote>  /8\ ikt
<ikt> BUGabundo_remote:  wut is that?
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/529378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529378 in yelp (Ubuntu) "yelp crashed with signal 5 (affects: 2)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ikt> wow @ vish w/57 days in a row
<ikt> 57 weeks?
<vish> ikt: 57 weeks is 1 yr ;)
<vish> more than*
<ikt> that would be quite insane
<ikt> or not really
<ikt> so if you can do 5 a day for 5 days in a 7 day week, that counts if you say miss out on 2 days?
<vish> ikt: hm.. i havent done 57 weeks  , but yeah , 5 in 7 days counts
<ikt> ah sweet
<ttx> pedro_: hey, thanks for the samba bugday announcement. Unfortunately I have an emergency on Wednesday (European) morning so I won't be able to kick off early
<pedro_> ttx, hola, no worries!, thanks for let us know ;-)
<pedro_> ttx, we can always wait a little bit for the other folks on the server team to ask questions if we have any
<ttx> pedro_: ack
<chrigi> hi! i'm new here and i've got a question regarding the ubuntu bugfixing process. is this the right place for such a question?
<pedro_> chrigi, better to ask at the #ubuntu-motu channel
<persia> We can try.
<pedro_> oh well persia is here ;-)
<persia> pedro_: Why?
 * persia thinks bugsquad is probably subscribed to more bugs than MOTU :)
<pedro_> cause they might know better about the bug fixing process from the developer point of view ;-)
<chrigi> Well some time ago I had this problem that my keyboard went dead after I resumed from suspend. I found several bugreports on launchpad on it. Further I found that the problem was already fixed in the head of the upstream repository. now my question is: how will the bug find it's way from the upstream github to the ubuntu repos? And what to do with the bugreport?
<chrigi> Sorry for the n00b question ;)
<yofel> waah, there I'm busy for 2 weeks only to come back and find out we have the meeting, kernel bug day and 2 hug days the same week o.O, busy...
<yofel> chrigi: usually the bug get's fixed in the development  release once a new upstream release gets into lucid containing the fix
<yofel> chrigi: to fix bugs in released versions of ubuntu you have to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> chrigi: btw, you mentioned a bug report, which bug?
<chrigi> yofel: thanks! well I think it's not major enough for a StableReleaseUpdate, but is there some place I can see what development release of the package will make it into lucid?
<chrigi> yofel: it's the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/437862
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437862 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "device key_bitmask has changed (affects: 19) (dups: 3)" [Medium,Triaged]
<yofel> ah, X...
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev lucid
<ubot4> yofel: xserver-xorg-input-evdev (source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev): X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.2-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 80 kB, installed size 204 kB
<yofel> chrigi: that's the version we have right now
<yofel> chrigi: for more details you'll probably get better help in #ubuntu-x
<chrigi> yofel: 2.3.2 is perfect, where did you get this info?
<yofel> chrigi: look at the last line I posted before ubot4 posted the information, also you can query the bot in private with '/msg ubot4 info <pkg> lucid'
<chrigi> and what to do with the bug report? just leave it as "triaged" or change it to fix released (as it is already fixed in upstream)?
<chrigi> yofel: thanks!
<yofel> chrigi: also useful is the 'rmadison' command that's part of the devscripts package
<yofel> actually  I find most of the 'ubuntu-dev-tools' package useful
<chrigi> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev lucid
<ubot4> chrigi: xserver-xorg-input-evdev (source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev): X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.2-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 80 kB, installed size 204 kB
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Am I right in saying that the meeting will start in two hours?
<zeroseven0183> I'm living in the Southeast Asia and it's already 10PM in the evening here. I won't be able to attend the meeting if my timing is correct.
<yofel> zeroseven0183: yes, in 2 hours
<persia> zeroseven0183: I have a similar issue in my timezone.  If I have something I want to raise, I usually ask someone else to raise it for me, and review the logs later.
<persia> zeroseven0183: logs can always be found at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<persia> (or if they are missing, complain, because they *should* be there)
<zeroseven0183> Thanks for the suggestion persia. I guess I have to checkout the logs after
<zeroseven0183> I wanted to familiarize myself with the terminologies the BugSquad is using
<zeroseven0183> So I can easily triage bugs
<zeroseven0183> and better help this team
<persia> zeroseven0183: Best way to do that is to check the wiki pages in the /topic
<zeroseven0183> Yup. Actually, it helps me a lot.
<persia> zeroseven0183: Or just ask: there's lots of us in Asia, and a healthy overlap with early-rising Europeans, and late-sleeping Americans.
<persia> (for the purposes of the above, the antipodes are "Asia": apologies for overgeneralisation.  Africans aren't mentioned only because I don't see many early-rising ones around often)
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: I'm experiencing similar lag as the fixed GTK bug we had a few weeks ago :(
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, ok, dunno where from since we dropped this gtk patch a week ago in lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll test with gtkperf once I get home
<BUGabundo_remote> it just started feeling like that right after this last batch of updates
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo_remote>   cheese cheese-common f-spot firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support gdm gnome-settings-daemon gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libcheese-gtk18   libgnomekbd-common libgnomekbd4 libgweather-common libgweather1 linux linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image linux-image-generic tomboy xulrunner-1.9.1   xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support
<BUGabundo_remote> but I don't see anything even closelly related
<bdmurray> Today is meeting day right?
<yofel> if everybody remembered yes
<bdmurray> I remembered ;-)
<yofel> me too :P
<yofel> hm, hggdh is here, qense and micahg aren't :/
<mrand> As usual, I'll be in and out.
<pedro_> is there any agenda item?
<bdmurray> There are some additional topics we haven't discussed
<bdmurray> I guess the only topic with an attendee is hggdh's
<bdmurray> hggdh: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> foo
<hggdh> here, sorry
<yofel> maybe we should send out a metting reminder to the ML a day before ^^
<bdmurray> no problem
<yofel> *meeting
<bdmurray> yofel: yeah, that'd be good ;-)
<mrand> Should probably be a way to do that automatically so someone doesn't have remember to send it out ;-)
<hggdh> so. Are we going to talk about the pending nominations?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes, sounds good
<BlackZ> hi all
<hggdh> Laibsch started to review pending nominations, and asked what is the procedure there. This is a rather vague process right now
<bdmurray> If its vague its because the nomination workflow is incomplete or lacking in Launchpad
<bdmurray> One issue is that any bug can be nominated for a release - it doesn't need to be confirmed or triaged or anything
<bdmurray> That might be handled socially if we were to educate people about when to nominate
<hggdh> yes indeed. I would rather have social controls than programatic ones
<bdmurray> However, another issue is that its not possible to renominate a bug for a release so if you decline a nomination people don't have much recourse
<hggdh> which, then, makes it difficult to work on them...
<hggdh> coiuld we have package owners/bug-control able to re-nominate?
<hggdh> (which would mean a LP bug to be opened, of course)
<bdmurray> well, package uploaders can target disapproved nominations for release but there is no way for them to get back in the queue
<hggdh> but this is an individual action, bypassing the rejected nomination
<bdmurray> so let's pretend we have a new / incomplete bug nominated for lucid
<bdmurray> it then gets declined / rejected ... how will it be renominated?
<bdmurray> should the decliner subscribe to the bug in the off chance it becomes complete?
<hggdh> hum
<bdmurray> Maybe there is some workaround we could use with tags?
<thekorn> sorry, but I'm missing something: how are nominations used in the development comunity? is the current use of nominations described somewhere?
<hggdh> perhaps by -- instead of officially declining it -- by tagging "declined"?
<bdmurray> hggdh: right and telling people to remove it if the bug is squared away
<nigelb> thekorn: nominations are used for SRU I think
<hggdh> but the flow is quite undocumented
<thekorn> release management is also using it, right?
<bdmurray> thekorn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<bdmurray> 'To indicate that a bug should be fixed prior to the final release, the bug should be nominated using the "nominate for release" option in Launchpad'
<hggdh> bdmurray: who has final decision power on nominations?
<charlie-tca> Then why can you nominate for any release instead of just the development release?
<bdmurray> hggdh: generally uploaders of the packages
<pedro_> charlie-tca, because of the SRU
<thekorn> ok, cool. Related question: who can set nomination in ubuntu?
<bdmurray> thekorn: anybody
<charlie-tca> anyone
<thekorn> I think I never used it ;)
<bdmurray> hggdh: so using tags for declining would allow more people to participate in the workflow
<bdmurray> which would be good I think
<hggdh> I agree
<hggdh> and it is something we can do without changes to LP
<hggdh> I guess we could do with just one tag -- to signal it is being declined. Absence of the tag would mean it is game for nominations
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes and then query for nominations without the "declined" tag
<charlie-tca> The problem is the bug could be nominated for 5 releases, then declined for one only
<pedro_> declined-release , right?
<bdmurray> pedro_: yep
<bdmurray> and maybe even nomination-declined-lucid
<pedro_> sounds better to me
<bdmurray> to avoid confusion with declining other things that I don't have an example of ;-)
<charlie-tca> As in a bug nominated for lucid, karmic, hardy, dapper
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I think that's covered right?
<charlie-tca> As long it is a release specific tag
<hggdh> and I like the hierarchical naming
<charlie-tca> nominating is a favorite for spammers. Once they do it, you have to decline all of them, and the bug can never be nominated again at a later date
<hggdh> yes. This is why we are considering tagging instead of officially declining them
<thekorn> does anyone know if the procedure described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting "untargeting bugs" ever worked?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think it does
<hggdh> but it gets to be more work than tagging, I think
<bdmurray> thekorn: they are talking about if a bug is targetted to lucid, then it doesn't have a current release tag if you won't fix the lucid task a "current" one gets added
<bdmurray> current release task not tag
<thekorn> hmm, maybe I'm just too confused ;)
<thekorn> sorry
<bdmurray> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/229699
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229699 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""setting locale failed" if using other keyboard layout then language (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> there is an example I just made
<bdmurray> on staging
<bdmurray> so I think if you won't fix the lucid task a new one will appear
<bdmurray> It doesn't really help with the work flow we are discussing as this one's nomination was already approved
<bdmurray> hggdh: So I think we should discuss this with the release team / slangasek
<hggdh> I agree.
<thekorn> no, it did not work, but yeah it's not relevant to our discussion
<bdmurray> In the mean time an announcement about when to nominate a bug would still be a good idea though
<hggdh> and a wiki update?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think it did work as there is now a confirmed task
<bdmurray> hggdh: maybe I was thinking mailing list / blog
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry, you are right
<hggdh> bdmurray: probably the wiki should wait for after the discussion with slangasek
<bdmurray> hggdh: right, I was just thinking saying don't nominated bugs unless they are confirmed
<hggdh> bdmurray: +1
<bdmurray> okay anything else about release nominations?
<hggdh> not from me
<thekorn> no
<pedro_> nope
<bdmurray> And any other agenda items to discuss?
<yofel> how about backporting apport?
<yofel> micahg: ping
<micahg> yofel: pong
<hggdh> micahg: can you expand on backporting apport?
<micahg> hggdh: well, where possible add new feature/hooks that are useful in older releases
<nigelb> micahg: basically backporting hooks to older releases?
<bdmurray> apport depends on python-launchpadlib so that would likely get tricky
<hggdh> is it a large dependency tree?
<bdmurray> have a package that was a collection of backported package hooks would be neat
<bdmurray> however, those might also depend on a newer version of apport if they call a general hook
<sbeattie> you'd also want to be sure that the reason the package hook is different in the newer release is not because something in the package configuration (e.g. different logfile layout, etc.)
<micahg> bdmurray: how about where possible?
<hggdh> which releases would we target (if we get to do it)?
<micahg> hggdh: LTSs
<micahg> at least
<bdmurray> micahg: I think its a neat idea and interesting but not something I'd work on directly.
<micahg> one of the big problems in triaging bugs is trying to get info off of a harsystemdy
<bdmurray> maybe it is something we could do for Lucid though
<micahg> hardy system
<bdmurray> so as new hooks come out in M add them to Lucid
<nigelb> I can help with that :)
<micahg> could package hooks also be allowed in SRUs
<bdmurray> I mean really its Hardy and Lucid is almost here
<hggdh> another thing to think on -- as bdmurray said, a package with the hooks, as opposed to hooks in each package
<bdmurray> micahg: there is some cost to having an SRU just for a package hook - downloading the whole thing etc...
<micahg> hggdh: that package would probably get updated frequently
<micahg> bdmurray: maybe included with some other fix?
<hggdh> yes, it will, but better than -- for example -- rebuild Evolution for a hook
<bdmurray> micahg: right better one small package than all of X / firefox
<hggdh> and all other large packages...
<micahg> bdmurray: k, sounds good, but who maintains it?
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bugcontrol in backports?
<micahg> bdmurray: well, wouldn
<micahg> t' that mean that it can't be shipped with the release?
<micahg> and not everyone uses -backports
<bdmurray> so an optional package in universe with updated version of the package hooks for apport
<micahg> bdmurray: I'd say we need to discuss this on the -devel list
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, could you start the discussion?
<micahg> bdmurray: sure
<micahg> but the problem with bugsquad maintaining the hooks is a lack of the package knowledge
<micahg> I think that's one of the reasons there are hooks in the package
<hggdh> this would not change
<hggdh> it is just the target package that would change
<bdmurray> micahg: I'm not following I think it would be as simple as watch the archive for new package hook.  Put package hook in meta-package.
<micahg> hggdh: you can;t have two packages offering the same file
<hggdh> no, you cannot. This is another thing to discuss with -devel. I frankly do not like having the hooks on each package
<bdmurray> hggdh: it makes it so universe devels can add a hook to their one package without waiting on apport
<micahg> hggdh: yes, but as I said it's usually the package maintainers that best know what should be in the hook
<bdmurray> s/one/own/
<hggdh> bdmurray: the universe devels could just forward the branch
<hggdh> micahg: so could the maintainers
<bdmurray> hggdh: still it becomes a bottleneck
<micahg> hggdh: as it is, we;re short on core-devs
<hggdh> more than now?
<micahg> hggdh: exhibit A is the main sponsors queue :)
<hggdh> LOL. The DA rests ;-)
<micahg> it would be nice to be able to at least authorize in SRU inclusion an updated hook
<micahg> and any apport features that aren't py-lplib specific
<hggdh> obviously, this would require a lot of talking. But I still think it simpler to change a small package (with a low cost to build) than a whole complex one
<bdmurray> and maybe we could stick them in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/backported/
<micahg> bdmurray: that's an idea...
<hggdh> good idea, makes it more resistant to other unintentional consequences
<micahg> then those can be in a single package :)
<hggdh> defence rests...
<hggdh> defense
<micahg> still needs to be discussed on -devel list but this has a chance of being awarded by the jury :)
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> next one?
<bdmurray> I think that's all we have time for
<hggdh> CoC signing requirement?
<hggdh> oh, OK
<nigel_nb> meeting officially over?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes, I guess so. Left-over for next meeting
<nigel_nb> hggdh: :)
<nigel_nb> pedro_: got a min?
<pedro_> nigel_nb, yes
<nigel_nb> you had confirmed bug 401028, but the original bug was in telepathy-butterfly and the upstream task is also actually in telepathy-butterfly
<pedro_> no bot?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401028 in pymsn (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode() (affects: 416) (dups: 27)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401028
<pedro_> ah just slow
 * nigel_nb pets ubot4 :)
<pedro_> looking nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> bdmurray: any particular requirements to meet to be part of reviewers?
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: no, not really
<nigel_nb> bdmurray: I had applied, I guess you'll get to it.
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: I actually can't add people
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> Persia and I've worked with expanding the tags for review too.  Mailed you the conclusion of what could be a better workflow
<bdmurray> I'll try and get that sorted
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: right I need to reply to that but I think its overly complicated
<nigel_nb> it sounds complicated, but its practical when you want to work on patches
<nigel_nb> I was hitting debdiffs a lot of times
<nigel_nb> we actually developed that workflow when I was doing patch review, based on each situation that I faced
<bdmurray> okay, fine but have 6 or 8 tags seems like a bit much if you want people to participate in the process easily
<nigel_nb> the idea is, it helps filter out bugs that area already dealt with
<nigel_nb> or need not be reviewed by reviewers
<pedro_> nigel_nb, done, I've closed the pymsn task
<nigel_nb> pedro_: I would have done it, but I wasn't really sure :)
<nigel_nb> pedro_: when I was going through the SRU, I quite confused
<pedro_> nigel_nb, is ok, the bug is actually on papyon rather than at pymsn
<nigel_nb> its on papyon
<nigel_nb> while the pymsn bug may exisit, it is not related to papyon
<nigel_nb> pymsn does not depend on papyon( at least as far as I could see)
<nigel_nb> now the trouble is, a lot of people who says "Affects me too" may have said it for pymsn :(
<pedro_> well i think the quantity of affected users are counted as a whole at the bug reports and not per task
<nigel_nb> I know
<nigel_nb> This means there might be a bug in pymsn too
<nigel_nb> and that might not be fixed yet
<hggdh> bdmurray: on it now
<hggdh> bdmurray: "... it is possible comment on the branch in a merge ..." I am not sure what you wanted to state here
<bdmurray> hggdh: fixed thanks
<Hillshum> Bug #417757 is fixed, but people with similar symptoms keep complaining. What should be done?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417757 in glibc (Fedora) (and 6 other projects) "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups (affects: 158) (dups: 17)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<hggdh> bdmurray: some typos corrected. Also, you talk about ubuntu-core-devs and ubuntu-devs (and give examples with both). Are they interchangeable?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes for now
<bdmurray> maybe I'll just use one in there
<kklimonda> is there a master bug for all reports about missing mouseover tooltip for all applications ported to the appindicator?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-10
<kklimonda> where should I report new theme breaking something visually?
<kklimonda> rhythmbox uses GeditMessageArea in few places which just uses tooltip's background color and result is.. well, bad: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/~kklimonda/bad-background.png
<Linux000> kklimonda: that would be a regression, all you do is report it on launchpad with "regression ..." in the title
<yofel> and tag it with regression-potential if it's in lucid
<kklimonda> light-themes or rhythmbox ?
<Linux000> hmm... light-themes I would think, rythmbox just uses the colors
<kklimonda> Linux000: but it uses a custom widget to do that
<kklimonda> I'm probably going to report it against both light-themes and rhythmbox
<Linux000> That would work
<kklimonda> hggdh: if you are around what do you think about bug 535490 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535490 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "some dialogs in rhythmbox use tooltip's background color and are unreadable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535490
<kklimonda> hggdh: should I add rhythmbox task or is it a rhythmbox issue and should not be reported against light-themes?
<rschroll> I've been working on bug #486154 off and on for the past few months.  I've isolated a problem, written a patch, submitted it upstream, created a branch, and requested a merge, but so far no one has even stopped by to give it an importance.  What can I do to attract attention from the appropriate people?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486154 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it (affects: 6) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486154
<crimsun> rschroll: it needs to be merged upstream first
<rschroll> crimsun: I've submitted a bug and patch upstream, but they're ignoring me too: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607906  Any suggestions?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 607906 in general "Metacity should not handle sounds for system bell events" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<crimsun> rschroll: ask politely? At this point there isn't much that we can do aside from poking them.
<crimsun> I've set an importance, but it's up to the Desktop team to ultimately triage it further
<rschroll> Thanks for the help.  In part I was worried that, with the importance not set, it was being overlooked by those who could do something about it.
<rschroll> Is it worth opening another bug about metacity and compiz using different systems to ring the system bell, or will that just annoy people?
<crimsun> that's entirely your call
<rschroll> Thanks again.
<vish> JFo: hi.. several bugs are getting tagged kernel-series-unknown tag , is this a script or done manually?
<JFo> yep, I'm fixing them
<thekorn> good morning
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ttx> pedro_: hugday current returns 20100311 ?
<pedro_> ttx, oh right, i guess it's because the hugday tool looks for the latest page created sorted by date
<pedro_> we might use something like ' hugday close 1111 --date 20100310'
<pedro_> will update the page with info
<pedro_> ttx, is bug 507374 being worked ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507374 in samba (Ubuntu) "dhcp.conf file created with invalid syntax (affects: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507374
<thekorn> haha, bug 535671 made me smile ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535671 in ubuntu "[Lucid] Let's just get rid of Plymouth (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535671
<thekorn> there is a hugday today?
 * persia needs plymouth to boot still
<ttx> pedro_: no, but looks like a good target for the bugfixing day
<ttx> I'm sorting out the install failures right now
<pedro_> ttx, cool! thanks
<pedro_> thekorn, hello! seems that the hugday --day nor date option are working , may you please have a look?
<thekorn> pedro_, yup, getting the source ....
<pedro_> thekorn, you rock!
<yofel> note: you can just set the right date in ~/.hugday_config
<pedro_> yofel, yup i'm using that as a workaround
<thekorn> pedro_, what's exactly wrong with it,  hugday list --day 20100310   works here
<pedro_> thekorn, that works ok, but try to close a bug on let say https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080207
<pedro_> it returns: ValueError: One or more bugs can't be found: 178773
<thekorn> hm, ok, but for this I have to get    hugday init   working with my cookie.sql first
<thekorn> ok, it fails when ff is open
<pedro_> yofel, i've added the workaround to the hug day page
<yofel> good ideah
<yofel> -h
<thekorn> pedro_,   hugday close 217787 --day 20100310   worked fine for me, the other bugday you mentioned as an example just did not work because it is using https://launchpad.net/bugs/ID as a format for bug urls,
<thekorn> but hugday requires  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/ID    , so just bad luck
<pedro_> thekorn, aha! right it works fine if testing it with 20100211 instead, will update the wiki page again. Thank you!
<thekorn> pedro_, I've just added a comment to the wiki page, feel free to edit this again if it makes no sense ;)
<pedro_> thekorn, I was adding the same and got the error message from edit moin so it's perfectly ok ;-)
<thekorn> okidoki
<zul> pedro: ping http://paste.ubuntu.com/392524/
<thekorn> zul  please run   hugay init --user <your lp id>  --cookie  ~/.mozialla/firefox/PROFILE.NAME/cookie.sqlite
<zul> thekorn: fixed it thanks
<zeroseven0183> Anyone here using Gwibber and working with bugs?
 * zeroseven0183 is looking for someone to ask about Gwibber bugs. (private message)
<pedro_> zeroseven0183, just ask here in the channel
<zeroseven0183> Alright. Comment #8 notes that there's already a fix for bug #444988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444988 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "PPA installation instructions mention karmic even if there are no karmic packages available (affects: 7) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444988
<zeroseven0183> It's about Gwibber, PPA installation
<zeroseven0183> Now, how do I apply the corrections/fix?
<thekorn> zeroseven0183, this bug is unrelated to gwibber itself
<thekorn> and it has no effect on gwibber
<thekorn> it is a bug in the PPA service
<thekorn> which has been fixed
<zeroseven0183> Yeah, but how do I correct it on my machine?
<yofel> zeroseven0183: you mean? you have the karmic ppa added and it gives you error messages when updating, or...?
<zeroseven0183> Yes, exactly yofel
<yofel> zeroseven0183: open the software sources app and disable the gwibber ppa in the other software tab
<yofel> zeroseven0183: or rather just remove it
<zeroseven0183> hmmmm....
<zeroseven0183> I already thought of removing that
<zeroseven0183> But I won't be getting any updates
<thekorn> doesn't matter, the version in karmic is new anyway
<thekorn> so you will get updates from there
<zeroseven0183> So you mean I don't need to mind comment #8?
<thekorn> yes, comment #8 is irrelevant, it is about a fix in launchpad itself
<zeroseven0183> So if it's a fixed in Launchpad and it affects the PPA then I should be getting the updates with no errors, right?
<zeroseven0183> ** a fix
<duanedesign> cou/5
<ikt> anyone want to just double check all the following bugs are related:
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/531650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531650 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "freeze during bootup/have to press enter to bring up login screen (affects: 4) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikt> and its duplicates
<ikt> and/or whether to set an importance
<zeroseven0183> thekorn: thanks for clarifying
<ttx> zul: about bug 46081, you marked it triaged -- I don't see what we can do except reassigning to "linux"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 46081 in samba (Ubuntu) "RTL81xx cards: CIFS is slow to read from, and choppy to write to, compared to smbfs (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46081
<zul> ttx: sounds good to me
<ttx> zul: and for bug 525435 -- I also fail to see where it's triaged, maybe you meant incomplete ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525435 in samba (Ubuntu) "utf-8 characters cause permission denied error (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525435
<ttx> or did you reproduce it ?
<zul> i was able to reproduce it
<ttx> ok
<jibel> bdmurray, hey
<bdmurray> jibel: howdy
<jibel> bdmurray, I wrote a script that parse a report of type Package and extract the dpkg error.
<jibel> It saves a lot of time reading the logs and might be a useful addition to ubuntu-qa-tools.
<bdmurray> jibel: yes that sounds exciting
<jibel> Would you like to review it ?
<jibel> I added it to apport, you can see the result here http://paste.ubuntu.com/392633/
<jibel> see the key DpkgError
<bdmurray> jibel: what's the ErrorMessage field?
<jibel> bdmurray, It's the dpkg error  something like : subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100
<bdmurray> jibel: and it was blank in line 8 of your paste
<jibel> that's because I called the package_hook directly with echo "ERROR HERE" | data/package_hook ...
<jibel> staging doesn't let me file an apport report today :/
<bdmurray> okay, so this is what it would look like for filing new bugs if it was added to apport?  and you have something to process existing bug reports too?
<jibel> In a real report the ErrorMessage wouldn't be empty.
<jibel> I've a script that read existing reports either from LP or a report file.
<bdmurray> okay, cool!
<jibel> It's kind a proof of concept but I think we can achieve something with some discussion.
<jibel> The big issue are localized messages.
<bdmurray> yes, I'd noticed that too
<jibel> I've worked on that too, I'll send you the script. You'll probably have some idea how to solve that.
<bdmurray> Um, your expectations might be a bit unrealistic. ;-)
<vish> argh!  Bug #536823    om26er starts again :/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536823 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong icon for Invisible status in empathy's combo box (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536823
<thekorn> vish, what did he wrong on this bug?
<vish> thekorn: he opened the humanity task for nothing :(  it is a known upstream empathy bug
 * vish doesnt like getting mails for unnecessary bugs :(  already gets too much bug mail
<thekorn> vish, no, he added the empathy task
<thekorn> that's at least what https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/536823/+activity says
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536823 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong icon for Invisible status in empathy's combo box (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thekorn> oh, sorry
<thekorn> my bad
 * thekorn wonders why this "adding humanity-theme" task does not show up in the interleaved activity log
<baptistemm_> hello
<baptistemm_> What should I do to have privileges to modify bugs status
<baptistemm_> ok that is in the topic
<greg-g> :) thanks for reading it
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> enening
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> olá Charles
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> i need to file a bug report... trying to figure out which package to report for
<hggdh> kklimonda: you are from Poland, right?
<BUGabundo> he was
<BUGabundo> I think still is
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: kklimonda is indeed from poland
<BUGabundo> let me check my latitude
<hggdh> heh.
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: is in north texas
<pace_t_zulu> i know
<pace_t_zulu> that
<hggdh> near Paris, TX
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: portugal
<kklimonda> hggdh: right
<pace_t_zulu> i haven't been around for a while
<pace_t_zulu> i wouldn't be surprised if no one knows where i am
<pace_t_zulu> anyway
<hggdh> kklimonda: would you be willing to help/mentor another polish person?
<BUGabundo> you haven't?
<BUGabundo> uve been for as long as I can remember
<BUGabundo> then again I have fish memory
<kklimonda> hggdh: sure
<pace_t_zulu> VBoxGuestAdditions has problems with linux-image-2.6.32-16
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: yes indeed, you vanished for some months
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: been busy
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: but i want to help with the lucid push
<hggdh> kklimonda: here s/he is: https://edge.launchpad.net/~boniek12p
<BUGabundo> [[]] kklimonda
<hggdh> he has been active lately, but not doing the right things -- seems interested, but needs a hand
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: welcome back ! :-D
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: ty
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i've been doing my best to help my LoCo... that's about all i've had time fore
<pace_t_zulu> s/fore/for/g
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have an idea as to which package i should file that bug against?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: this is already good enough
<hggdh> er, which bug?
<pace_t_zulu> VBoxGuestAdditions has problems with linux-image-2.6.32-16
<hggdh> VirtualBox
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=128347
<hggdh> looking at it...
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: VirtualBox is running on a Mac OS X host
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: Lucid is the guest
<kklimonda> hggdh: anything in particular? some bug numbers for example I can see? Have you already contacted him and got no response? Is there some sort of official mail I should send him or just ask him if he needs a guindance and help him triage + explain what has he done wrong so far?
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: hum. linux should be a better option, but we *do* need the OOPS
<hggdh> kklimonda:
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~boniek12p?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.h
<hggdh> as_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> I will tinyurl it
<kklimonda> please do :)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: that looks like a good tinyurl candidate ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda: http://tinyurl.com/yd939xx
<pace_t_zulu> that is a lot of bugs
<hggdh> kklimonda: I have not yet contacted him; you can do it, though, via the +contactuser in his LP home
<kklimonda> hggdh: ok, I'll send him an email tomorrow
<hggdh> there is no 'official' form, it is just presenting yourself and offering help (and referring him to -bugs on questions
<hggdh> and it is just explain how to do it, pretty much like what happened with you
<hggdh> kklimonda: I am forever in your debt
<hggdh> (forever == tomorrow)
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: which one barfs? the guest or the host?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: guest won't go into normal X
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: the only way to get the desktop is to go into "low graphics" mode
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i am running 2.6.32-15 right now... but i can't find the linux-headers to build the VBoxGuestAdditions against
<hggdh> hum. We just had an issue with the vgabios on KVM. Can you find out where the OOPS happened?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535297 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000028 (affects: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: that's an already reported bug from the link i sent you -> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=128347
<pace_t_zulu> is tomorrow the kernel freeze for lucid?
<pace_t_zulu> this might need some serious attention
<pace_t_zulu> not being able to run lucid as a full-fledged guest... that's a problem for many
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i don't see an oops
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i will be happy to augment that bug report in any way
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i think the title of the bug could be improved
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: I see this in the OOPS: drm_ioctl+0x48/0x480 [drm]
<hggdh> .32-16 got the DRM from .33 due to serious problems with ATI
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i didn't report that bug... is there any material i can provide from my system to bolster that bug report?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: if tomorrow is the kernel freeze ... it is important to get this bug known
<pace_t_zulu> a lot of people run ubuntu in virtualbox
<hggdh> if you can boot the guest (even with the OOPS), try running apport-collect -u 535297
<pace_t_zulu> sure
<pace_t_zulu> i'll bump down to console mode... if thats ok...
<pace_t_zulu> i can also run in "low graphics" mode
<hggdh> that's OK
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: it only happens after the VBoxGuestAdditions modules have been built
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: if they aren't there .... no problems
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: just don't have any of the GuestAdditions in that case
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh:  you sure that command is correct?
<hggdh> I would expect yes, what happened?
<pace_t_zulu> error: you need to specify a report number to update
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: it was the '-u' switch... not needed
<hggdh> you mean you ran 'apport-collect 535297' and it worked?
<pace_t_zulu> hmmm
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: lemme get back to you on that
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: yea... 'apport-collect 535297
<pace_t_zulu> ;
<pace_t_zulu> '
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i gotta run... ping me if you need something... i will try to get back asap
<ddecator> hggdh, that was quick
<hggdh> ddecator: heh. There is just one detail to work out -- you should be an admin in the team, but I do not have this access
<hggdh> but yes, you can see we are happy to have mentors ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: did you see what i added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535297 ? is that a good start?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535297 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000028 (affects: 7)" [High,Confirmed]
<ddecator> hggdh, well i'm happy to help =)
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: looking at it now
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: ty... i'm trying to get going... i can file more information from a different machine... but it should look nearly identical as it will just be another VBox guest
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: i gotta run... ping me and it'll get me
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: yes, your current DMESG is full of OOPSes
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: this should be enough
<kklimonda> heh, anjuta just crashed and generate 60MB .crash file..
<kklimonda> I'm gonna bet $5 that Launchpad is going to die when I upload it..
<mrand> kklimonda: no way would I take you up on that bet.  We have even larger core dumps with Myth and lately it seems to be barfing on all of them.
<mrand> Anyone have any ideas who to approach about this?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-11
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: thanks for your help
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh, ping
<pace_t_zulu> anyone around?
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: yes
<Linux000> pace_t_zulu
<Linux000> yes
<Linux000> does anyone know where the xorg.conf file is for ubuntu 10.04
<micahg> Linux000: there's isn't one by default
<Linux000> ? How does that work? X is set up default everytime?
<micahg> Linux000: idk, I would think it just uses the defaults
<Linux000> Okay
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: Linux000 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535297 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000028 (affects: 13) (dups: 2)" [High,Confirmed]
<rockfx01> hello
<rockfx01> just wondering - if I want to request a bugsquad mentor, the instructions say i need to create a wiki entry ....
<rockfx01> Is that really necessary or can i just change my homepage content in launchpad with the necessary details?
<persia> rockfx01: You're going to want to have a wiki page later anyway, so it's best to create it now.  Just add your name, contact details, and a short blurb about yourself or about your involvement with Ubuntu.
<persia> rockfx01: This reserves the wiki namespace for you later, for when you need it, allows others to write testimonials to your excellent work, etc.
<ddecator> if i've been approved to be a mentor, am i supposed to add myself to the wiki page?
<micahg> ddecator: Help -> Report A Bug in Firefox 3.6 is broke until the next ubufox upload to lucid :)
<ddecator> micahg, good to know
<ddecator> you spend a few days writing papers, and you fall behind o.o
<kermiac> pedro - pind re your message earlier
<ddecator> hey kermiac
<kermiac> hey ddecator - haven't seen you for a couple of days. Congrats mate :)
<ddecator> kermiac, thanks =) i've been working on writing papers for my finals. just finishing up tonight so i can get work done again starting tomorrow
<ddecator> kermiac, are you talking about pedro v.?
<kermiac> yeah, but I just noticed he's not here
<ddecator> haha, thought so. he's usually on around 1100 - 2000 utc
<kermiac> ah, so at least another 5 hours or so
<kermiac> just need to clarify something with him as he sent me a message earlier - nothing major :)
<ddecator> most likely. i'm not sure if he gets on consistently at the same time or not, but he's always been on at 1500 when i've been on before
<ddecator> come to think of it, i need to talk to him too...
<rockfx01> ok done and done
<ddecator> not sure what you're talking about, but congrats!
<ddecator> micahg, i think that's the first time i've seen 3.7 used as a milestone
<ddecator> alright, i should probably get these papers finished so i can finally get some sleep...i'll be back tomorrow night
<nonix4> Which would be the recommended method for reporting a bug that is making (still active) firefox infinite-loop?
<persia> nonix4: `ubuntu-bug firefox` is a good start.  Attach whatever other useful data you can.
<nonix4> With one main caveat: it will try to use firefox, which is in infinite loop. Guess "ubuntu-bug PID" outside X is better?
<persia> nonix4: Hrm.  I'm not sure.  I have a feeling that will crash also.
<persia> But it ought get you a .crash file, and then you can run apport-bug on the .crash file to make the report (when firefox isn't hung)
<nonix4> Managed to submit using w3m from console :)
<nonix4> (with w3m being launched by ubuntu-bug)
<persia> heh.  Nice.
<nonix4> #537158 in case somebody is interested in firefox infinite loops :)
<persia> bug #536158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536158 in widelands "_WIN32 versus __WIN32__ (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536158
<persia> bug #537158 !
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537158 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox infinite loop, cursor changing between pointer and hand (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537158
<BUGabundo_remote> buns di@s
<jibel> bonjour BUGabundo_remote
<kamusin> :)
<ikt> anyone have a log of the meeting?
<persia> ikt: irclogs.ubuntu.com doesn't have it?
 * persia does but hopes the public resource avoids the complications of file transfers
<ikt> yeah it is, cheers :)
<persia> Excellent.
<m0ar> Filezilla isn't installable from the repos :c
<m0ar> Was a few days ago, but somehow it dissapeared from my system and in addition to that it's unreachable from the repos
<m0ar> Can someone try to install it, so I can see if it's my end?
<BUGabundo_remote> m0ar: $ dpkg -l | grep fire | pastebinit if you please
<m0ar> grep file* ?
<BUGabundo_remote> fire
<BUGabundo_remote> as in firefox
<m0ar> I don't see how that's relevant, but sure
<m0ar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188425/
<m0ar> Says I have got FZ installed, but it can't find it
<m0ar> meh
<m0ar> or is that from the servers?
<persia> m0ar: Try dpkg -L filezilla
<m0ar> Package filezilla doesn't contain any files
<persia> Note that it says "rc" at the beginning.  That means "removed, config files", roughly.  You likely need to install it again.
<persia> (and asking in #ubuntu should have gotten this answer)
<m0ar> persia: Yeah, but installing doesn't work
<m0ar> Ill pastebin
<m0ar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188426/
<m0ar> I posted here since I wasn't able to install it, look at my first message ;D
<BUGabundo_remote> m0ar: try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<persia> That's because you're on amd64, and it's not ready yet.
<persia> Wait.
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh fileziila
 * BUGabundo_remote needs rest
<BUGabundo_remote> soory m0ar
<m0ar> BUGabundo_remote: Np ;D
<persia> m0ar: Running `rmadison filezilla filezilla-common` will show why.
<persia> (and given the versions, #ubuntu+1 would be better than #ubuntu)
<m0ar> persia: True. Stilla bug :D
<persia> No.
<persia> Just a timing issue.
<ogra> but in the archive, not in fileziolla
<ogra> persia, its definately a bug of the publisher :)
<m0ar> ogra: Wonderful, since this isn't #filezilla-bugs
<persia> ogra: Do you really think so?  Why should the publisher track cross-arch dependencies?
<ogra> persia, i think cjwatson agrees :)
<persia> with?
<ogra> persia, it should handle arch all/any
<m0ar> persia: But it worked a day ago or so?
<persia> m0ar: Yeah, a new version was uploaded.
<persia> ogra: What should handle arch all/any?
<m0ar> persia: Then it's waiting?
<persia> m0ar: As I said "Wait"
<ogra> persia, the publisher ... well actually Packages.gz
<persia> m0ar: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/3.3.1-1ubuntu1/+build/1555594
<persia> ogra: So what happens when e.g. ia64 falls behind?
<persia> Or sparc?
<persia> Or something FTBFS?
<ogra> Packages.gz holds the old packages until all binaries are there
<persia> ogra: Thanks for the explanation.  I have mixed feelings about it, because sometimes I catch stuff on i386 before it hits other architectures, but I can see the argument.
<jcastro> qense: around?
<qense> jcastro: yes I am!
<persia> jcastro!  Hey.  Is your "How to deal with bugs" one-page flyer PDF up-to-date?
<persia> If so, can you point me at it?
<qense> jcastro: I'm just rereading my script for the session.
<qense> I was*
<m0ar> What PDF? :)
<jcastro> persia: I didn't have a bug one, that was someone else's, I can look for it though
<jcastro> qense: ok I was just making sure I was in the right place/time. :D
<jcastro> persia: mine was kind of a high level workflow thing
<qense> persia: Ubuntu One has a very nice work-flow for bugs on one of its wiki pages
<qense> the .dia file is provided, so it should be very easy to adapt it.
<persia> jcastro: Sorry for the misdirect then.
<persia> qense: Thanks : I may grab that, but was hoping for a flyer :)
<jcastro> no worries
<qense> jcastro: Of course, if I would have forgotten the time the session would have been saved
<jcastro> qense: I kind of paniced too when I got the email reminder, hah
<seb128> bdmurray, hi
<bdmurray> seb128: hello
<seb128> bdmurray, is there some documentation on the wiki or somewhere about the json searches you run?
<seb128> bdmurray, or how to get some extra ones added
<bdmurray> seb128: no, not really.  Is there one I could make for you?
<seb128> bdmurray, what sort of criterious can you use for those?
<bdmurray> seb128: anything launchpadlib can do
<bdmurray> this from arsenal is somewhat similar to what I do
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~arsenal-devel/arsenal/master/annotate/head%3A/scripts/ls-tag-json.py
<seb128> bdmurray, so things like "give me bugs on those <list of ubuntu_sources> which have a lucid task" are easy to do?
<bdmurray> seb128: yes, mostly easily
<bdmurray> er mostly easy ;-)
<seb128> thanks for the arsenal pointer
<seb128> can I build and test a .json locally to test that easily and then hand it to you?
<seb128> I'm not sure how to build those or the format
<bdmurray> lines 41-43 are what shows up in bughugger
<seb128> do you have some examples?
<seb128> do you start from bughugger to build those?
<seb128> I basically know what I want bug not how to transode it in a format your tools can deal with ;-)
<bdmurray> no, you'd use ls-tag-json.py and the output would be the json data file
<seb128> and is there anything I can give the json data file to locally to check it does what I want?
<bdmurray> so ./ls-tag-json.py apport-crash evolution firfox will give you all the bugs tagged apport-crash about evolution and firefox
<bdmurray> What you are looking for, lucid only tasks, would take a bit more work
<bdmurray> Why don't you send me what you are looking for and I'll whip something up and then in the future you could write it and I'll stick it on qa.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> bdmurray, in this case I wanted a dx indicators summary
<seb128> so one minute I make a list of sources I'm interested in ;-)
<seb128> "ido indicator-applet indicator-application indicator-me indicator-messages indicator-session indicator-sound libdbusmenu libindicate libindicator" + bugs tagged indicator-application if possible
<seb128> bdmurray, ^ I would like to list all the bugs with a lucid tasks on those
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I'll have something by the end of my day
<seb128> bdmurray, you rock, thanks
<jcastro> qense: you're doing great!
<qense> jcastro: thanks! :)
<dako3256> Could someone set Bug #518865 to wish-list
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518865 in blogtk "Enable customisation of toolbar and date/time button (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518865
 * persia looks
<persia> You'll want to contact the blogtk team about that.  We only set priorities for Ubuntu bugs.
<dako3256> I thought Bug Squad could do that?
<hggdh> dako3256: we can, but we should not. This bug is an upstream bug, not an Ubuntu one
<persia> actually, we can't.
<hggdh> heh. I thought we could -- but never really tried
<persia> We only do it for Ubuntu tasks and Ubuntu bugs (and only have permission, as a group, to do it for those)
<persia> hggdh: Go visit the bug : I suspect you don't have access (I don't)
<hggdh> persia: yeah... I cannot change Importance (but can change Status and package)
<persia> hggdh: You can't change the status to Triaged or Won'tFix, can you?
<hggdh> persia: indeed I cannot :-)
<persia> qense: Great session!
<qense> persia: thanks!
<qense> afk now!
<maco2> what do folks think about adding a "patch-good" tag if a bug report includes people saying they tested the patch or patched-package-in-ppa and found it works, that way people looking for known-good patches to package up have an easier time of it?
<persia> maco2: How many patches do we expect to find that are both known-good and don't better belong upstream?
<persia> maco2: To put that differently, I think it's a good idea, I'm just unsure how many patches fall into that category, and how many will only be discovered by non-developers.
<maco2> persia: oh i do think theyd need to go upstream
<maco2> but no harm in putting it in now while waiting for it to be upstreamed, is there?
<radoe> persia: many of the patches backported for a SRU? Any one of the "patched-in-debian-unstable-but-too-late-to-wait-for-debian-testing"
<maco2> so maybe tag it *and* submit it upstream at the same time?
<persia> maco2: I guess.  I'd prefer a tag indicating it was sent upstream if it was.
<maco2> persia: there is a tag to say its awaiting upstream input. patch-upstreaminput
<persia> radoe: I'd hope that the SRUable bugs and tracking-debian bugs were being given closer review by developers really, where "patch-good" isn't useful when they should just be getting it uploadeed.
<persia> maco2: That seems clearer.
<maco2> i dont think we have a way of knowing what's SRUable either though
<maco2> i mean, read through the whole report...
<persia> We have nominations that we ought be using to track that.
<maco2> cherry-picks from upstream VCS would be an example of something that we know is already upstream but we cant really find easily in lp
<persia> maco2: But why do we even want those in LP in the first place?
<persia> Or if we find them, why not have a developer just upload them?
<maco2> because the person who finds them may not be a developer?
<persia> (and I have a feeling this is on the edge of on-topic here, and probably belongs in #ubuntu-reviews)
<maco2> ah that's the channel name
<maco2> irssi told me last time i tried /list that i shouldnt do that, so i didnt know how to find other channels
<persia> Ah, so you want some escalation path where non-developer reviewers can highlight stuff for higher-priority developer attention?
<maco2> right
<persia> Generally asking gets channel names :)
<persia> OK.  My worry is that by creating that we mind end up with no developers looking at the patches that were not prioritised, and I think we need a mix of triagers and developers looking over *all* the patches.
<maco2> i think bugsquad non-devs probably read through more bug reports than devs do as when a dev hits a report they may sit down and spend a few hours fixing it, so probably more people non-devs will see more of these sitting around
<maco2> seems like these would be low-hanging fruit
<maco2> but right now there's no way to identify them
<persia> I see what you're saying.  If you also see what I'm saying then we know the gap :)
<maco2> you're saying you hope people don't forget about the higher-level fruit
<persia> I'm saying I don't like systems that create distinctions.
<persia> And I'm concerned that many patches may be complex enough that non-developers don't know how to review and developers are ignoring them.
<maco2> im thinking of throughput
<maco2> there's a lot of patches to go through... some are ready to go right now, and some aren't. why not get the ones that are ready uploaded? ...because we can't find them
<persia> I'd be willing to consider "patch-good" as a stricltly temporary measure to push through the first bundle, but I think it's a poor solution socially long-term.
<maco2> fair enough
<persia> As long as we recognise that we're setting a priority because we've only managed to stay even the past year or two, and then we drop it when we get to a manageable point, I think we'll be OK.
<persia> But I think the temporary nature of the prioritisation needs to be made clear at the outset.
<persia> Otherwise it creates exclusionary boundaries (That's not developer work)
<maco2> and see i'm thinking in the other direction as "make it more obvious to non-devs that they can be helpful in this area too, so maybe more of them will do so"
<persia> I guess.
<persia> I think we have lots of non-devs chasing bugs and making things happen.
<persia> I think that developers ignore too much of this.
<persia> I think that's part of why we have a backlog.
<persia> But I'll agree that the various fusses about "Don't touch workflow bugs" and the like probably complicated matters.
<maco2> i still dont quite know what "dont touch workflow bugs" means
<persia> I don't think anyone does, which I suspect is part of the problem.
<maco2> that greasemonkey script that inserted "WORKFLOW BUG" at the top was useful for knowing what not to touch though :)
<persia> Well, no, not really.
<persia> Some of that ought get touched.
<persia> Others of that ought get moved out of the bugtracker
<persia> etc.
<persia> Anyway, those are longer-term efforts (but progress is being made).
<HandeH> Could somebody help a bit on an odd hardware dependent bug of 3G mobile broadband: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/525049 What do we need more to solve that issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525049 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "3G download speed is very slow compared to Hardy on elderly PIII laptop or Microsoft Windows OSs (affects: 5)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco2> O_O the bot now tells the affects count? coooool
<blueyed> bdmurray: re bug 514212.. where's the patch? and why ubuntu-reviewers? this is a ffe..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514212 in jedit (Ubuntu) "Please update jEdit to new stable version 4.3.1 (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514212
<bdmurray> blueyed: because "Upstream changelog diff" was set as a patch once I'd guess
<blueyed> bdmurray: no, it said looks like a patch, and asked me.. but that page loaded for trillions of millions of seconds (~30 minutes or so). so in the meantime it was a patch probably.
<bdmurray> okay and my script happened to catch it when it was flagged a patch
<blueyed> your script subscribes reviewers then, too?
<bdmurray> blueyed: yes
<blueyed> wouldn't it be easier to search for bugs with a patch (which does not require a tag even)?
<blueyed> but ok.. :)
<bdmurray> blueyed: well the team is only be subscribed to 'recent' ones and then (in theory) we'll go back and look at older patch attachments
<bdmurray> blueyed: the patch was originally only added due to a launchpad notification bug
<bdmurray> s/patch/patch tag/
<blueyed> I see. Thanks for explaining it.
<bdmurray> yep, and I've unsubbed the team
<mrmookie> anyone familiar with the following bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/456806
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456806 in mountall (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "mountall vomits a shell onto virtual console when you run vi (affects: 25) (dups: 4)" [High,Fix committed]
<mrmookie> it still is not fixed?
<charlie-tca> fix committed says there is a fix someplace for it
<charlie-tca> It looks to be fixed in lucid, and the fix is pending for karmic
<micahg> seems like it was never pushed to -updates after verification
<charlie-tca> failed verification on 9.10
<mrmookie> lame
<charlie-tca> see comment 6, fixed, but a user changed it
<charlie-tca> mrmookie: did you try the patch they give?
<mrmookie> charlie is that the debdiff?
<Linux000> yes, the debdiff is the patch
<mrmookie> what's the proper way to patch using the debdiff? I've not patched with one before
<mrmookie> I'm pretty new to debian
<Linux000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff#Applying a Debdiff
<mrmookie> thx
<mrmookie> says it patched.. rebooting
<mrmookie> no change.. :( can't use recovery console.. can't use vi.
<mrmookie> "mountall: Cancelled General error mounting filesystems" is overwritten on top of the recovery console when I use the arrow keys
<mrmookie> says CONTROL-D will terminate this sheel and re-try but it doesn't do anything
<mrmookie> shell
<mrmookie> this affects everyone who uses 9.10 server?
<mrmookie> wow this is lame.. looks like I can kill mountall and vi works again
<charlie-tca> I don't use vi, so it doesn't affect me
<mrmookie> it's all editors
<mrmookie> and recovery console
<mrmookie> not just vi
<charlie-tca> I have still never seen the issue
<charlie-tca> I have run servers in 6.06, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, and now in 9.10
<mrmookie> strange.. you have a default fstab?
<charlie-tca> yup
<mrmookie> encrypted home directories?
<charlie-tca> no
<mrmookie> seems those who are affected are those with custom fstab and/or encrypted home dir's
<mrmookie> I still get an error about mounting at boot up but at least now it's not writing over my editor
<yofel> hm, anyone familiar with xulrunner?
<yofel> (from #ubuntu+1): mediatom-common in lucid depends on libmozjs0d which was part of xulrunner 1.8, that doesn't exist in lucid anymore. In debian testing/unstable there is a libmozjs2d package as part of xulrunner-1.9.1, but that doesn't exist in ubuntus 1.9.1 -> huh?
<yofel> the bug in mediatomb-common is clear
<yofel> but xulrunner is confusing...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-12
<Linux000> Is there a way to link 2 Bugs, i.e. If fixing one bug fixes the other?
<Linux000> Is there a way to link 2 Bugs, i.e. If fixing one bug fixes the other?
<greg-g> Linux000: please only ask your question once. And the answer to your question is "it depends, but probably not how you would like." You can mark one bug as a duplicate of another bug when that bug is the same bug. But if fixing one also fixes the other but they are separate issues, then keep them as separate bugs and just close them when the issue is fixed.
<greg-g> Linux000: thanks for helping!
<Linux000> Also, would a UI (request?) like bug 53768 be considered a bug? It seems more like personal preference.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 53768 in clustalw (Ubuntu) "[Sync Request] clustalw 1.83-1.1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53768
<Linux000> sorry, bug 537768
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537768 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Slider is too short (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537768
<crimsun> Linux000: sure, that _could_ be a bug
<crimsun> Linux000: I'd be inclined to mark it wishlist after retitling it
<Linux000> crimsun: thanks
<Linux000> Could someone set the Importance of bugs 537783, 537773, and 537768 to wishlist?
<ubot4> Linux000: Bug 537783 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/537783 is private
<Linux000> Sorry, typo bugs 537782, 537772, and 537768
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537782 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" in "Ubuntu Software Center" is not necessary (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537782
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537772 in bzr-git "AssertionError: recreated git commit had different sha1 (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537772
<Linux000> I can't type today, not 537772, 537773
<crimsun> done.
<Linux000> Thanks
<crimsun> yw
<EzraR> can someone take a look at this and tell me if these errors are normal or if i should be running memtest
<EzraR> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40848926/valgrind.log
<m0ar> My X-session randomly restarts after being logged on a frw minutes. It's NOT the bug when it restarts when you press a certain key, so I have no idea. Usually happens when the system if fully loaded, I've started up some shit and starts a chet with someone. Screen gets black and I return to the logon screen. Is this known?
<m0ar> I'm running lucid, fully updated system.
<m0ar> I'll have to leave for work, but a query form anyone who knows someything would be appreciated!
<thekorn> good morning
<kermiac> hi thekorn :)
<thekorn> hey kermiac :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<andol> BUGabundo_remote: The underscore in your nickname really confused me for a while there. Was trying rather hard to figure out what a "remote morning" might be :-)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaha
<m0ar> andol: SSH from work :)
<andol> m0ar: ?
<ikt> something wrong with the servers?
<yofel> ikt: which servers?
<ikt> 'crash database'
<ikt> went to submit a bug and apport said 'could not connect to crash database'
<ikt> or something similar
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8955101
<ikt> someone else got it
<yofel> someone just filed bug 538097 about that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport cannot connect to crash database (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<yofel> and I got that in a VM too today
<yofel> ikt: ^
<ikt> +1
<Mishtal> Hey folks, I'm trying to file a bug against network-manager, but ubuntu-bug is telling me "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection." Anyone have any advice?
<yofel> Mishtal: known, please tell bug 538097 that it affects you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport cannot connect to crash database (affects: 5)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<persia> Mishtal: You might want to follow bug #538097 until there is a solution
<Mishtal> Alright. Thanks everyone. Is there a workaround to create a new bug until then?
<ikt> neg
<Mishtal> Ah. ok. Well, I'll just leave a note to myself then
<Pici> I just mentioned it in #launchpad, since its cross-platform it may not actually be an apport bug.
<yofel> good idea, I doubt that apport is broken too
<EzraR> is bugcontrol the only people that can mark a bug triaged?
<yofel> EzraR: yes
<yofel> EzraR: if you want to have bug marked as triaged tell us the bug number and we'll take care of it
<EzraR> yofel: i am the bug reporter, seems odd marking it confirmed
<EzraR> yofel: Bug #537412
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537412 in groundcontrol "Causes Nautilus Segfault if NetworkManager is not installed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537412
<nigelb> EzraR: when you report a bug, please don't confirm it
<EzraR> nigelb: heh, well i wasnt going to confirm it because i saw it
<nigelb> EzraR: ah, thats not an ubuntu bug though
<nigelb> its a ground control bug
<EzraR> nigelb: ahh
<EzraR> nigelb: do you think i should add ubuntu as also affected?
<nigelb> not really
<nigelb> you can poke doctormo when you catch him
<EzraR> true, my thinking is it might stop dupes
<EzraR> actually nm, its not even in the repos
<EzraR> im a bit out of it today
<trijntje> Hi all, I have found a problem but I dont know what package it is:
<micahg> trijntje: what's the problem
<trijntje> When 'safely removing' media the icon on the desktop disappears, but then after a few seconds 'pending operations' get completed and only after that the device can safely be removed
 * micahg doesn't
<micahg>  know
<trijntje> ok, no problem, but would you agree thats a problem?
<micahg> no, not necessarily
<trijntje> well, when the icon is gone i just pull the stick out, but that could lead to data loss, hence the problem
<micahg> trijntje: yeah, you should wait for it to say you can safely remove
<trijntje> I know that now, but I still think its not what people will expect
<vish> micahg: but it wont say that always ;) only when there is pending read/write operations , which havent completed immediately it shows that
<trijntje> but I suppose the package people can alway's say its not a problem, when I know the package
 * vish finds bug
<vish> trijntje: not the same bug , but insisting that the notification is shown always > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587340
<ubot4> Gnome bug 587340 in fuse "Consistent Volume "Safe to remove" notifications" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<vish> trijntje: right now , the "safe to remove" is shown only when it takes longer than 0.5secs to remove  , which is a bad design IMO
<trijntje> vish: yes, and since most users will unmount it using right click on the desktop icon that is where they will look to see if its safe to remove
<vish> meh , few of us tried to reason with davidz but he has his own standards or rationale
<trijntje> vish: so the advice is to give up?
<vish> trijntje: well , you can comment on the bug ;)
<vish> tremolux: 3-4 of us tried to reason out with him , but he kept saying this doesnt happen..
<vish> oops trijntje ^
<trijntje> vish: ok, ill see if he listens to me ;) Thanks for your time, at least I know the package now
<vish> np..
<yofel> hm, if I run iotop in lucid it tells me: CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %
<yofel> should I file a bug about iotop or the kernel?
<yofel> ah, already filed
<dpic> seb128: i hear you're the one to go to about codec detection issues?
<seb128> dpic, not really, launchpad or upstream in bugzilla rather I would say
<seb128> especially not on a friday evening
<dpic> aha sorry =]
<seb128> ie I'm not working right now
<seb128> what is your issue?
<dpic> on a new install of lucid, i try playing an mts file in totem and it asks for whatever gstreamer packages. I install them and it says they were installed but did not provide all the plugins that were requested
<seb128> can you open a bug with an example?
<hggdh> OK. How do I submit a branch of mine for merge on LP?
<micahg> hggdh: click propose merge, and then search for the branch to merge into
<hggdh> bllody thing does not show a 'propose merging' -- or I am looking at the wrong place
<yofel> hggdh: hi, can you renew my bugsquad membership if you get the time? Got the mail from LP today
<hggdh> yofel: will do
<micahg> hggdh: where's your branch?
<hggdh> micahg: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hggdh2/+junk/testdrive
<micahg> hggdh: I don't think you can merge from +junk as it's not really a branch
<hggdh> ah
<micahg> you should push under lp:~hggdh2/testdrive/whatever
<hggdh> so I cannot create in junk... this might be it
<hggdh> yofel: done
<micahg> hggdh: junk is supposed to be a misc storage place
<hggdh> micahg: yes, this is it, thank you
<micahg> hggdh: np
 * hggdh will have to start learning all of this ;-)
<yofel> hggdh: thanks :)
<yofel> argh, apport/LP being broken is annoying -.-
<yofel> I'm piling up bug reports here ^^
<kklimonda> what is the bug number of the recent dpkg performance regression related to the fsync() calls?
<yofel> kklimonda: bug 537241
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537241 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "My computer updates are very slow since latest dpkg update (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537241
<nekohayo> hey folks, any plans to update the gnome-shell package et al. in lucid?
<BUGabundo> bu noute
<kermiac> morning BUGabundo :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-13
<peitschie> hello everyone :)
<peitschie> i was wondering if anyone knows who is best to talk to about getting a patch into the python launchpad integration source?
<kermiac> hi peitschie :)
<peitschie> hi kermiac :)
<kermiac> peitschie: There should be a team contact listed on the project's launchpad page
<peitschie> kermiac: thanks heaps :)
<kermiac> np peitschie :)
<kermiac> bug 532633 - sorry, checking if the "me too's" from dupes are included
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close" (affects: 135) (dups: 9)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<mrburns> hi all i am new to triaging and would like someone to check my work on a bug.  I was thinking about setting the status to "incomplete", and reply with the default response for "Debugging GNOME Power Manager" for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/538120
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538120 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) ""+" and "-" buttons and the slider not working in lcd brightness applet (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
 * ddecator looking
<ddecator> well now that is interesting...
<ddecator> mrburns, well, i can confirm it on my system. have you looked for dupes yet?
<mrburns> ddecator: well i have tried a little.  i am new to finding duplicates.  i have gone to list open bugs then did some searches but didn't find anything like this.  do you have a better method?
<ddecator> mrburns, the best thing that has worked for me is using google, just search for "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>"
<mrburns> ok i can do that
<ddecator> mrburns, if you find anything, just let us know. i just feel like this would have been reported before...seems like a lot of people might run into it. if you don't find anything, then we can figure out the best way to approach the report =)
<mrburns> ddecator: bug 532518 is close do you think this is the same thing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532518 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Brightness Applet is not usable via Mouse (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532518
<ddecator> mrburns, both describe the behavior i'm seeing, but the first report you found doesn't say specifically that the applet disappears when they try to click the buttons or the slider bar. sooooo...maybe set it to incomplete and ask if that is the behavior they are experiencing and mention the bug in the comment so they reporter can see if and it will be easier to mark as a dupe if it's the same? what do you think?
<ddecator> mrburns, (the first report that is)
<mrburns> ddecator: that sounds good
<ddecator> mrburns, sounds good to me too =). why don't you go ahead and do that? i'll subscribe so i can see how it goes
<mrburns> ddecator: thanks for helping me out
<ddecator> mrburns, no problem, that's one of the main purposes for this channel. just let us know if you have any other questions
<mrburns> ddecator: will do i am trying to get more involved and work on a bug a day to start with
<ddecator> mrburns, good place to start. we appreciate the help =)
<ddecator> anyone on right now know if i'm supposed to add myself to the mentor wiki page once i've been approved to be a mentor? i also need admin rights in the group, but not sure who is supposed to do that (pedro?)
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Where can I find the minutes of the last meeting? It's not in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting/Minutes
<kermiac> zeroseven0183: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/09/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<zeroseven0183> Thank you very much
<kermiac> np zeroseven0183 :)
<Damascene> hello
<Damascene> channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Damascene> <Damascene> hello
<Damascene> <Damascene> apport-collect -p linux 527369
<Damascene>  is there anything wrong in the syntax
<Damascene> sorry
<ddecator> not that i can see. is it not working?
<Damascene> apport-gtk: error: no such option: -p
<ddecator> -p is just used to define a specific package...maybe you can't do that with just "linux" in general?
<Damascene> I just followed bug 527369
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527369 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "sudo lshw causes console to turn blue on dell inspiron 1011 (affects: 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527369
<persia> "linux" is a package name, also
<ddecator> persia, true
<Damascene> so?
<vish> Damascene: try without the -p
<vish> there is also an apport bug recently , it is not working or something , it might be that too
<Damascene> really? it asks for kernel log I think
<vish> Damascene: i meant $ apport-collect linux 527369
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> apport-collect linux 527369
<Damascene> apport-gtk: error: You need to specify a report number to update
<vish> Damascene: hmm , Try $ apport-collect 527369
<ddecator> the report is marked as affecting linux, so just 'apport-collect 527369' should work
<vish> since there is only one package it should pick up the right package'
<ddecator> haha, couldn't type fast enough =p
<Damascene> do you think doing apport-collect -p linux -u 527369 would help?
<vish> ;)
<Damascene> it's in the man page
<vish> Damascene: this should work , $ apport-collect 527369   , since there is only one package , no need to specify
<Damascene> ok
<ddecator> vish, so you've seen reports about apport not working lately?
<Damascene> You are not the reporter or subscriber of this problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already closed.
<Damascene> Please create a new report using "apport-bug"
<vish> ddecator: i havent seen the bug , but yeah , people have been complaining apport is not able to report crashes
<ddecator> vish, huh, all i've seen are some related to firefox, which was an ubufox problem...
<vish> ddecator: unrealted to firefox , this is something new
<ddecator> vish, interesting...good to know
<Damascene> A bug is considered a regression if the issue did not exist on a previous kernel.  Is this a regression?
<Damascene> ??
<crimsun> generally, yes
<crimsun> devil's in the details, as always
<Damascene> how to check if every thing went well I don't notice any change in the bug report
<ddecator> hggdh, are you around by chance?
<hggdh> ddecator: briefly...
<ddecator> hggdh, just wondering if i'm supposed to add myself to the mentor wiki or if someone is in charge of maintaining it
<hggdh> ddecator: you are supposed to add yourself, yes
<ddecator> hggdh, thanks, that's all i needed =)
<hggdh> and to look at the queue of candidates for membership on the -membership, and select a victim
<ddecator> do i need to be an admin for that, or just look at the approved members on lp?
<hggdh> you should be an admin to be able to approve a candidate. If you are still not one (only pedro can do it), I will ask pedro next Monday
<ddecator> hggdh, i can send him an email, i need to check up with him on something anyway
<hggdh> ddecator: excellent, even better
<TheNewAndy> is ubuntu-bug broken for anyone else, I'm trying to submit a tomboy bug, and I get:
<TheNewAndy> "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection."
<TheNewAndy> every time.
<ddecator> well that's not good...
<persia> You might want to follow bug #538097 until there is a solution
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport cannot connect to crash database (affects: 19) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
 * hggdh over and out
<TheNewAndy> thanks :)
<persia> TheNewAndy: PLease press the "Also affects me" button :)
<kklimonda> good mornin
<kklimonda> g
<qense> Where can I find the log files of telepathy-butterfly?
<hernejj_> I've confirmed a bug that i believe is ready for Triage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/538327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538327 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "file management preferences does not fit 800x600 screens (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> hernejj_: what importance would you give it?
<hernejj_> Medium, I think.
<yofel> hm, there is a workaround: 'press alt and left click and move the window'. That might not work though if moving the window under the top panel is disabled or if alt+move is disabled
<yofel> I'll set it to medium for now
<hernejj_> yofel: Correct :) And since the default virtual desktop configuration is "2 in a row" it is likely that user's will not be able to immediately apply that work around.
<yofel> hernejj_: can you please add the 'lucid' tag to the report? Apport usually does that but it's broken right now
<yofel> hernejj_: oh, and can you please assign the bug to the 'desktop-bug', they seem to want it like that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs
<yofel> err... 'desktop-bugs' team, not desktop-bug
<yofel> hernejj_: ping?
<hernejj_> yofel: Sorry for the delay. Yes, I'll do both of those.
<hernejj_> yofel: It has been done :)
<yofel> hernejj_: thanks for helping :)
<Dawgmatix> i wanted to bring attention to a bug that has existed for sometime and is causing me much grief - two of my hard drives are not beeing recognized
<Dawgmatix> theres an open bug for this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/501950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501950 in linux (Ubuntu) "Randomly missing harddrive on reboot : dmesg -> "model number mismatch" (affects: 2)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Dawgmatix> i was hoping that lucid would fix this issue, but sadly its present in lucid too
<Jeruvy> looks good that it's been triaged.
<Dawgmatix> its been in that state for over two months
<Dawgmatix> i am a fairly technical user, if theres something i can do to resolve this issue i would be glad to help
<yofel> Dawgmatix: as the bug is triaged I doubt there's much that can be done from our (bugsquad) side, maybe ask in  #ubuntu-kernel if you can be of assistance
<Dawgmatix> okay
<Dawgmatix> thanks :)
<yofel> Dawgmatix: but be patient, they usually take their time to answer
<Dawgmatix> sure, thats no issue
<Dawgmatix> i was just looking to make sure that this issue reaches the right people
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/527369 should  be triaged I think
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527369 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "sudo lshw causes console to turn blue on dell inspiron 1011 (affects: 2)" [High,Confirmed]
<hernejj> I believe that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/538494 is ready to be triaged Importance: Low
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538494 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Slider item does not highlight like other items (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> eh? it does here.
<crimsun> (0.1.3.1-0ubuntu1)
<hernejj> crimsun: Can you send me a screenshot? Also what theme are you using?
<crimsun> radiance
<hernejj>  crimsun: I'm using radiance as well. I was able to confirm no highlight. Interesting :)
<greg-g> crimsun: same verion here, same theme, it does not visibly highlight the slider for me.
<greg-g> crimsun: I can adjust the volume level with my keyboard (thus it is 'active') but I can't visually tell that
<crimsun> I don't know what you mean by that last statement
<hernejj> crimsun: Take a look at the screen shots I attached to that bug. They illustrate the difference.
<crimsun> hernejj: I would if I could
<greg-g> crimsun: so, open the indicator sound applet, press down once, Mute All is visually highlight, press down again, the slider is not visually highlighted (but I am, however, able to adjust that slider using my right-left arrow keys)
<greg-g> did that make sense? sorry I'm not :/
<crimsun> ah!
<crimsun> ok, yeah, I can reproduce that
<greg-g> cool, damn language getting in the way! :)
<crimsun> I thought you meant the elliptical widget itself wasn't being highlighted
<greg-g> status/importance updated
<hernejj> Thank you :)
<greg-g> yw
<greg-g> oh uh, it was just marked as a duplicate
<greg-g> hah, mpt had reported the bug twice ;)
<vish> lol , mpt filed his own dup :D
<ceauke> hi guys
<persia> Hey ceauke : thanks for helping with testing.  As I mentioned there, some folks here might be better able to help you find the right package for your bug than I.
<ceauke> Hi persia. yeah, I'm a bit lost with the technicalities. can anyone on this channel help me to find out which package is causing my hibernation issue?
<ceauke> when I click on hibernate on the session conroll button on the top menu, the hibernation fails.
<yofel> ceauke: where does it fail? it does nothing/ locks screen instead/ doesn't wake up/ ...?
<ceauke> it seems to sleep only for a milisecond.
<ceauke> the screen goes blank, backlik still on and hdd still working
<ceauke> then after some time (a few secs) it finally switches off the backlit (at which time I'd expect a proper sleep) but then immediately it resumes from hibernation
<ceauke> and then I can unlock the system and everything else works again
<ceauke> so it kinda autoresumes
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> I would probably file a bug against linux, but I'm not sure why it should autoresume...
<yofel> anyone else got a better idea?
<ceauke> I saw some bugs on hibernate where it said that the wifi made it autoresume (apparently it disconnects the wifi and then wakes itself) but even with network disabled it still doesn't work
<ceauke> I even disabled my USB power in the bios to make sure the computer sleeps well but to no avail.
<hernejj> I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/538504 is ready for triage. Importance: Low
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538504 in transmission (Ubuntu) "transmission measures bandwidth in KB/s instead of kB/s (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> done
<yofel> ceauke: if nobody else answers you: file a bug against 'linux' once apport works again (database access broken atm). That should add most of the interesting hardware information to the report. And the kernel team should know if it's a bug in the kernel or not
<ceauke> thanks yofel will to
<ceauke> do
<ceauke> sorry, noob question. does that mean the package is "linux(ubuntu)"
<crimsun> yes
<ceauke> exit
<hernejj> crimsun: Sorry to bug you, I noticed you marked 538504 as confirmed instead of Triaged. While I was verifying that I had remembered to do everything I noticed I forgot to open the bug upstream. This is done now and I believe the bug is ready for triage this time :)
<crimsun> done.
<hernejj> Thank you.
<crimsun> yw, thank *you*
<jarlath> I'd like to contribute to the bug-triaging effort. Are there any low-hanging-fruit, like following up on old and inactive reports to see if they can be closed?
<jarlath> That would require the least technical knowledge, as I see it.
<persia> Absolutely.
<persia> Take a look at the wiki pages in the /topic
<persia> Ask if you have any questions at all.
<persia> And thanks for helping out!
<jarlath> Will do. Thanks persia
<jarlath> So, this bug has had nothing conclusive since November 2008. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/223061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 223061 in linux (Ubuntu) "upgraded to hardy heron from gutsy and now sound card does not work, no sound is being emmited" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jarlath> I'm thinking; ask if it's still an issue and if no reply within the 2 weeks, mark as invalid.
<persia> I think 2 weeks is kinda short, but that's the right sort of idea.
<persia> If you go for a short timeframe, warn the user that you're going to close it if they don't get back with more information.
<jarlath> Ok, well - I don't have the skills to follow it up with a solution if there are still users experiencing problems.
<jarlath> So should I consider that also?
<persia> No.
<persia> You're part of a very large team.
<persia> If you get stuck, ask for help.
<persia> You have lots of backup, so don't worry if you're not sure, but always ask before taking actions when you're unsure.
<persia> The key things to keep in mind are providing a good experience for reporters, and trying to make a clear and effective bug report for develoeprs.
<persia> You'll surely learn something along the way, but it's generally better to ask here than to ask in the bug report unless you need information from the reporter.
<jarlath> Great.
<persia> It can also sometimes be helpful to look at the profiles of recent commenters.  This may help you to determine if someone works with a lot of bugs, or only a few, and the areas in which they tend to work.
<jarlath> So, instead of trying to close out as many old bugs as possible, should I instead be prepared to follow through with further direction / assistance to the reporter?
<jarlath> Instead of a wham-bam thank you ma'am approach of just clarifiying whether or not it can be closed out before moving on to the next report.
<persia> Well, it depends.
<persia> There are lots of ways to triage well.
<persia> Sometimes I'll pick a package, try to understand all the bugs, change everything to the correct status, etc., and move on, with minimal followup (but I generally don't ask questions of reporters in that case, because I've been testing hard, and know what I can replicate, etc.)
<persia> Sometimes I'll pick only a few, confusing, bugs, and ask lots of questions for detailed follow-up.
<persia> Some folk develop relationships with the original software developers, and spend a lot of time forwarding bugs and helping reporters talk to the authors directly.
<persia> Other folks look for bugs that aren't set to a package and figure out the right package.
<persia> For both of those cases, there's often very little communication with the reporter required.
<jarlath> Ok, that's great. Many ways to get involved with varying levels of background work / commitment.
<persia> Really, the best way to be involved, is the way that gives you the most enjoyment.
<persia> As long as you avoid annoying the users or the developers, you're probably safe.
<jarlath> Hehe, yes. I think keeping interruptions to the essential minimum is important.
<persia> Right.  So you want to ask clear questions, and ones where the answer will help the bug to be understood.
<persia> For example, it's not useful to ask "Does this bug still happen to you in the latest release" unless you've already checked, and it doesn't happen for you, because this differentiates general issues from issues that may be related to the users' environment (architecture, language, other software installed, etc.).
<jarlath> Ah okay
<persia> If you can still get the bug, then maybe check to see if you can understand it and add more detail, or if not, make sure it's confirmed, and move on to find another bug.
<persia> Not that the gutsy-hardy upgrade bug related to specific sound hardware is a tricky example to reproduce.  If you don't have that hardware, it's a good candidate to just ask about.
<persia> Especially because there are some workarounds posted: if it's fixed in the reporter's system, and fixed on a fresh install (indicated by the developer comment), then it can maybe be closed.  We may not understand *why* it happened, but we also don't have a good test case to track it down.
<persia> Err, *Note* that ...
<jarlath> So, one concern I have with that report is that if I ask if it's still an issue, and a reproter says it still is ... then they see no more progress - am I not sort of wasting their time?
<persia> If you aren't getting any useful information out of the question, yes.
<persia> So it's bascially a matter of determining if there is any information to collect.
<jarlath> Ah, gotcha
<persia> For instance, in the bug you cite, it would be interesting to know if the user is still running hardy.  If they are, they still have an issue that needs work (but you'd want to try to track it down in detail).
<persia> If they aren't, we'll never be able to solve the bug, so we may as well mark it "Invalid".
<persia> (this isn't true for all bugs, but this one appears to affect only some of the people who have one specific piece of hardware).
<persia> Well, let me restate: if they aren't running hardy anymore *and* they don't have the problem anymore, then there's little that can be done.
<persia> If they are running hardy, or they do have the problem, then we can investigate.
<jarlath> Ok, so if the bug looks like something I'd be uncomfortable following through on (getting familiar with relevant attachments and learning and communicating debug processes for the app), I should probably just sit it out?
<jarlath> Actually, that's a yes for me at the moment.
<jarlath> Ok, thanks persia. I'll spend time watching and get back here before I do anything controversial :)
<persia> good luck!
<jarlath> Thanks
<mikelifeguard> Hi, I'm looking at bugs.launchpad.net -- where do I click to submit a bug report to launchpad?
<bcurtiswx_> mikelifeguard: it's better to type "ubuntu-bug <package name>" in a terminal
<mikelifeguard> bcurtiswx_: that doesn't work, else I would be doing so
<bcurtiswx_> mikelifeguard: what program?
<mikelifeguard> screen
<bcurtiswx_> i got ubuntu-bug screen to work on my terminal
<bcurtiswx_> but using the GUI from launchpad
<bcurtiswx_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen
<bcurtiswx_> on the right hand side click "report a bug"
<mikelifeguard> as it turns out, my bug has already been reported
<mikelifeguard> but it is amazing that the main page has no link to submit a bug
<bcurtiswx_> mikelifeguard: good, you can click "this bug effects me too" on that bug
<mikelifeguard> especially considering canonical prides itself on being good at UI stuff :\
<mikelifeguard> I'd file a bug for that, but guess what?! it's too goddamned hard :)
<crimsun> what is "the main page",mikelifeguard?
<mikelifeguard> crimsun: bugs.launchpad.net
<bcurtiswx_> mikelifeguard: launchpad isn't the bug reporter.. its the bug tracker
<bcurtiswx_> mikelifeguard: you need to know what you are reporting in first that being Ubuntu hence why http://launchpad.net/ubuntu has a "report a bug" link
<crimsun> mikelifeguard: you can't report a bug against a non-project
<crimsun> mikelifeguard: at the bugs.lp level, you haven't entered a project
<crimsun> ubuntu is just one of many projects hosted on lp
<mikelifeguard> so? Obviously you put a textarea with ajax search so the user can choose O.o
<greg-g> in other words: Launchpad is not just for ubuntu
<crimsun> mikelifeguard: I think the appropriate venue for voicing concern is #launchpad
<mikelifeguard> *nod*
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-14
<hggdh> what was this all about?
<nigelb> hggdh: what was what?
<mrburns> hi all i am new to triaging i am working on bug 538537 i think that it is a duplicate but don't know what to do next?  do i try and find the original bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538537 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hibernate awakes itself as soon as the screen switches off in lucid lynx (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538537
<greg-g> mrburns: yeah, find a more complete bug (one that has been triaged, for instance) that describes the same symptoms. But, this one is complicated because hibernation/suspend/kernel bugs are sometimes very hardware specific, so make sure that the other bug is for the same hardware before you mark it a duplicate.
<mrburns> greg-g: for this should i ask for more information from this person
<greg-g> mrburns: I'm not the best with kernel bugs, but here is a debugging page about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<greg-g> for more general debugging information see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<nigelb> hggdh: you around?
<nigelb> need your thoughts on anjal - its ftbs right now
<lfaraone> If bug 419501 has a bunch of subscribers (due the the bug in libxcb), and I want to SRU the fix (workaround in client package python-gasp) to Karmic, should I open a new bug to avoid cluttering up the report?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419501 in python-gasp (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed. (affects: 137) (dups: 69)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419501
<Damascene> Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.
<Damascene> I'm connected as you can see
<micahg> lfaraone: if that's the bug you're fixing, that's the bug you should SRU in, people should be happy someone is fixing
<micahg> lfaraone: it makes people feel bug submission is worthwhile when fixed :)
<nigelb> anyone on xubuntu?
<micahg> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> micahg: Under system, what headings do you see? About XFCE and about Ubuntu too?
<micahg> nigelb: no About Ubuntu on karmic
<nigelb> micahg: aha, there is an old bug about About xfce not having ubuntu details and a patch
<micahg> nigelb: the first tab has info about Xubuntu
<nigelb> its bug 215090
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215090 in xfce4-utils (Ubuntu) "Xfce about dialog does not display xubuntu/ubuntu version" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215090
<lfaraone> micahg: well, the bug that people reported would be still extant, just not in that client package, where we worked around it. (apport-kde will still fail)
<micahg> lfaraone: then what is fixed released?
<lfaraone> micahg: python-gasp has been fixed in Lucid, but the bug is actually present in libxcb.
<micahg> lfaraone: idk, was the bug also present in python-gasp?
<dwg> heh
<nigelb> micahg: knock it off ;)
<nigelb> hahaha, its like this big argument going on in !ubuntu
<ddecator> uh oh, what about? haha
<maco> with apparent agreement that kubuntu's pretty :)
<micahg> nigelb: I let myself get sucked into these things
<nigelb> maco: haha, well, with the new themes, its a tie
<nigelb> micahg: hehe, but you gave him right back :)
<ddecator> micahg, need something to do while your computer is slow ;)
<nigelb> ddecator: http://identi.ca/conversation/24602232#notice-24706897
<maco> nigelb: i think the people in !ubuntu are arguing that kubuntu is prettier and theyre glad canonical's not touching it so it'll stay that way
<nigelb> maco: nah, its more like "Oh no! Ubuntu looks Kubuntu, how yucky"
 * nigelb runs
<maco> nigelb: no!
<ddecator> canonical doesn't want community anymore?!
<ddecator> where did that come from?
<nigelb> ddecator: thats why I said, its not worth it
<maco> someone said theyre glad canonical doesnt interfere with kubuntu because kubuntu's pretty, and someone else said thats because kde is already good looking
<micahg> maco: I like the Kubuntu color scheme :)
<maco> i actually really liked the brown
<nigelb> maco: I agree Kubuntu is pretty, only I seem lost with it
<maco> i dont like the new purple thing
<nigelb> maco: you dont?
<maco> no
<maco> i think the wallpaper looks like it was punched a few times and turned into a bruise
<nigelb> almost all my female friends loved the purple
<nigelb> hm, I guess I shouldn't generalize
<ddecator> i keep seeing that guy when i open gwibber...i might just block him
<nigelb> maco: I'm okay with the purple, but I need to get used to right left thingie
<maco> since switching to kubuntu i've either had default kde wallpapers or photos i took of flowers
<ddecator> nigelb, i switched it back to right =p
<nigelb> ddecator: haha
<nigelb> maco: I've got a pic from a flickr friend
<ddecator> i made my own =D
<nigelb> maco: oh wait, its a pic of me
<maco> nigelb: my window manager doesnt have buttons. shift+mod+c closes windows, maximize is what a single window automatically does, and there is no minimize
<maco> yay tiling window managers :)
<nigelb> maco: thats nice
<maco> the picture frame widgets on my desktop seem to have convince an ubuntu user the other night to try kubuntu :)
<maco> but anyway, i shoud sleep now
<maco> bye bye
<ddecator> cya maco
<nigelb> maco: good night.
<nigelb> maco: good morning rather ;)
<ddecator> touche
<maco> i'm 2 timezones west of usual today ;-)
<nigelb> maco: oh right.  I read
<nigelb> so it should be 12
<micahg> just hit 3 for me :)
<nigelb> ah well, I'm the only sane person here
<ddecator> and me =)
<nigelb> its :30
<nigelb> 1:30
<ddecator> nigelb, pft, night owls ftw
<nigelb> haha... 1:30 pm
<nigelb> bdmurray: ping
<malev> hello! is this bug 522136 a bug? I think it is not, but the OR think it's actually a bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522136 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus wants to mount live CD as upgradeable software media (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522136
<nigelb> malev: not a bug I believe
<malev> nigelb, I agree. but what can I tell to the OR?
<nigelb> "Thank you for reporting a bug.  This is not a bug but a feature of nautilus recognizing package files and is working as intended.  Please do not hesitate to report any other bugs you may find"
<nigelb> that would work I think
<malev> nigelb, thanks!!
<hernejj> Hi. I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/538688 to be ready for Triage with Importance=Low.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538688 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[Light themes] Tomboy icon needs to be adapted (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nigelb> vish: ^ your area of expertise ;)
<vish> hernejj: are you sure it is a big in the light-themes?
<hernejj> vish: This affects the Ubuntu-Mono-Light icon theme.  I believe this is part of "light-themes".
<vish> hernejj: nope , the ubuntu-mono is a separate package
<hernejj> vish: I see. My apologies. I will go verify and make that change.
<vish> hernejj: btw , there is a bug in humanity for that , you can due this bug to the older bug
<vish> hernejj: it needs to be fixed in tomboy first
<vish> s/due/do is
<vish> argh that was  ..dupe*
 * vish doesnt even know what he's typing :/
<nigelb> vish: out by 9:20, wow
<hernejj> vish: Not sure we want to fix this in Tomboy, do we? I think the currently icon should remain the default for Tomboy. We just want the desaturated version for the Light theme.
<vish> hernejj: yes , we need to fix it in tomboy as well , the humanity bug has the info
<hernejj> Ok, I'll go take a look.
<vish> nigelb: meh , watching movie ;)  so bound to be distracted
<hernejj> vish: Do you happen to have a link to the bug you are referring to? I've tried various searches in LP and cannot seem to locate it.
<vish> hernejj: Bug #531533
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531533 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy needs a monochrome Humanity Icon (affects: 4) (dups: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531533
<nigelb> vish: shame on you.  you should be watching the match
<vish> hernejj: the problem is the tomboy uses the same icon for both panel and menus
<vish> nigelb: well , you pinged me... ;p
 * vish adds nigelb to ignore list ;p
<nigelb> haha
<BUGabundo> bad bad bad vish
<greg-g> no upstream bug task for that bug? :)
 * BUGabundo nukes vish's ignore list, and sees him go MAD
<nigelb> vish: it was your area anyway ;)
<vish> :D
<vish> greg-g: righto..
 * vish updates bug
 * BUGabundo needs no updating
<hernejj> vish: I see.  I'd like to take a look at the currently existing monochrome icon for Tobmoy but in the end I'll probably follow your advice and dupe this one. Thanks :)
<greg-g> vish:  :)  I couldn't find an upstream bug on the issue, do you know of one?
<vish> greg-g: nope, i dont believe there is... not sure they would be motivated to change it for ubuntu unless we submit a patch
<vish>   /me pokes hernejj to file one ;)
<hernejj> vish: Will do.
<greg-g> vish: hernejj awesome, thanks!
<vish> hernejj: if you are willing to submit a patch , just submit it , :)  we can atleast proceed in Ubuntu if upstream doesnt move fast enough for Lucid;)
<hernejj> vish: Fair enough. I'll look into it some time this evening. I'm sure it is probably trivial but I've never worked with panel apps before.
<vish> hernejj: qense can probably help you with it..
<hernejj> vish: If we have a patch just for the Ubuntu version, what happens when upstream releases a new version? Do we (the Ubuntu community) continuously maintain a vast number of our own patches that do not get accepted upstream? This seems like a ton of extra work.
<qense> vish: How can I help?
<vish> qense: tomboy needs to use separate icon for panel , hernejj is willing to fix that [not the app indicator port]
<hernejj> qense: I'm going to create a patch to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/531533  But I've never worked with panel apps.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531533 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Tomboy needs a monochrome Humanity Icon (affects: 6) (dups: 3)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<qense> hernejj: Have you found the line you need to change?
<hernejj> I'm sure it is fairly trivial and I can figure it out.
<hernejj> I've not looked into it as of yet.
<qense> hernejj: It's an easy fix indeed. You need to look for the line that sets the icon name and change it. Then you can generate a patch.
<hernejj> qense: So a 1-liner huh? :) Aside from copying and renaming the icon file.
<qense> hernejj: Copying?
<qense> hernejj: You could also check if {ICON_NAME}-panel exists in the current theme and if so, use {ICON_NAME}-panel as the panel icon, otherwise {ICON_NAME}.
<hernejj> Well, if Tomboy uses the icon named "tomboy" for both menu & panel... we'll want to make a copy named "tomboy-panel" and leave the original icon alone.
<qense> You could look in my Banshee patch for an example of how to do this.
<hernejj> qense: I'll take a look. Do you have a link?
<qense> hernejj: I'm looking it up right now.
<qense> hernejj: It's at <https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=156122>, in the newly created IndicatorApplicationNotificationAreaBox.cs file
<qense> hernejj: It's around one third of the page.
<hernejj> qense: I see it. Thanks for the information.
<qense> yw
<ekilfoil> i need to file a bug against lucid for gtkmm.. there's an upstream bug that has been corrected, but lucid still ships an old version of gtkmm... how do I do this?
<micahg> ekilfoil: that package doesn't appear to be in lucid
<ekilfoil> the full package name is libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ekilfoil: if it's a bugfix only release, you can request an upgrade to the latest version
<ekilfoil> http://pastebin.com/XPP7uge5
<ekilfoil> i'm not sure what upstream has done
<ekilfoil> i just know that this bug affects my program :)
<ekilfoil> i did find this bug against regexxer which is the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/regexxer/+bug/521412
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521412 in regexxer (Ubuntu) "regexxer crashes on search and replace (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> micahg: openjdk is messing with my taxes :( all I see is empty fields, where letters are supposed to be in :(
<micahg> BUGabundo: the pre18?
<BUGabundo> micahg: ?
<micahg> which version?
<micahg> ekilfoil: idk, maybe check in #ubuntu-desktop on Monday
<BUGabundo> micahg:   Installed: 6b18~pre2-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> I though it was _just_ fonts, but I was wrong. I already have ttf-mscorefonts-installer and it didn't help
<micahg> BUGabundo: any errors on the error console?
<cjohnston> vish: bug 532633 isnt a bug.. It is a wishlist item at best.. but it performs the way it is designed to.. which is why I set it to invalid. As you stated, triaged means that the report describes a genuine bug.. Again.. not a bug..  a wishlist item.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close" (affects: 171) (dups: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<BUGabundo> micahg: none
<micahg> cjohnston: wishlist can be triaged as well
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: or a regression :S
<ekilfoil> micahg: ok thanks
<vish> cjohnston: i said , it was not invalid ;)  ... it can be a "wont fix" , but still it is a bug
<cjohnston> no.. it isnt a bug.. if it performs as designed (which it does) it cant be wont fix because it isnt a bug
<cjohnston> it is a wishlist item
<micahg> cjohnston: wishlist can be won't fix
<BUGabundo> micahg: in case you want to test it yourself or pass along to who ever takes care of openjdk, here is the national official tax app: http://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/main.jsp
<BUGabundo> http://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/download/Modelo3IRSv2010_unix.sh
<cjohnston> micahg: i dont disagree.. i had it marked invalid and he told me it wasnt invalid.. it isnt a bug.. therefore invalid is correct
<vish> cjohnston: even though it is designed as it is now , it is a design flaw. that is the bug , the design has no explanation.  i dont understand why it isnt a bug :)
<micahg> cjohnston: no, it's not invalid as it's a wishlist item, so you can mark won't fix
<micahg> cjohnston: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<cjohnston> This should also be used if the reported problem is not a bug at all  - invalid
<micahg> cjohnston: yes, but that doesn't include wishlist
<cjohnston> my personal opinion is this bug should be closed and a new wishlist item be opened requesting (and then someone do it instead of just complain like that bug has become) that in the prefs >appearance dialog there is an option
<cjohnston> but reports should not be for crying like that bug now is
<micahg> cjohnston: it happens
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: do you mind taking a peak at #ubuntu+1? thanks
<micahg> cjohnston: you can add the workaround in the description
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: we have at least one of those , on every cycle, everytime canonical UI team touchs stuff we are used too
<micahg> cjohnston: we had one of those during the karmic devel cycle
<BUGabundo> update-manager changes, fusa changes (I'm still waiting for a wait to shutdown without using a mouse), etc
<cjohnston> it doesnt matter what changes are made.. someone will cry.. if they change it back to the way it used to be, then people will complain that they want the new design back
<BUGabundo> and why is the "show desktop" icon PINK? my desktop is not pink !
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: probably
<cjohnston> BUGabundo: you know you like pink!
<cjohnston> if nothing else i will
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: actually I don't!
<cjohnston> :-P
<BUGabundo> not even in girls
<BUGabundo> much less on my desktop
<cjohnston> my boy can pull of pink.. but i cant
<cjohnston> what about purple BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Show Desktop Button 2.29.92.1
<BUGabundo> from Red Hat
<BUGabundo> and ITS PINK :(
<cjohnston> http://doctormo.org/2010/03/13/new-business-card/
<cjohnston> new purple business card
<cjohnston> lol
<vish> cjohnston: changes are made? and people should not complain? ;)  then why have a lp
<cjohnston> vish: LP shouldnt be how complaints are made
<vish> cjohnston: obviously you havent seen lp for a long time ;)
<cjohnston> im not saying thats not how it is
 * vish dishes out bugs where people have been whining
<BUGabundo> vish: does that mean I *shouldn't* file a bug saying my Show Desktop Button is pink/fushia/purple ?
<BUGabundo> :|
<vish> lol.. BUGabundo thats what cjohnston is telling
<BUGabundo> but NOTHING on my desktop or theme is pink
<BUGabundo> why is  the darn icon?
<cjohnston> no.. a bug should be useful information.. not just, I don't like the new theme...
<BUGabundo> shouldn't it match my theme too?
<cjohnston> propose solutions...
<cjohnston> provide solutions
<cjohnston> not just say i dont like it
<micahg> cjohnston: a simple request to restore an old look is a valid bug
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: "match icon to theme"
<micahg> cjohnston: the crying and whining on the otherhand isn't, but that's the nature of bugtrackers
<cjohnston> micahg: your first comment i agree with... a request.. but complaining about the new design is what im referring to.
<micahg> cjohnston: unfortunately, people feel the need to me too in bugs...
<cjohnston> yu[
<micahg> cjohnston: I was wondering if the new bug heat is working and I see it's four flames...
<cjohnston> micahg: ya..
<cjohnston> but i have some bugs ive filed.. that are a communication between me and one other person basically.. with only affects me.. and they have 4 heat too
<cjohnston> so i still dont get it
<micahg> cjohnston: it depends on how many bugs are filed against the package as well
<cjohnston> micahg: bug 532406 and bug 532347
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532406 in classbot "Add info about asking a question with question: in the topic of -chat (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532347 in classbot "Tweet/Dent Upcoming Sessions in #ubuntu-classroom (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532347
<micahg> cjohnston: you only have 12 bugs, so it's relative
<cjohnston> but why only those two
<BUGabundo> 12bugs?
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> I got MORE bug mail today then that
<BUGabundo> thanks to automated replies to update my old bugs
<cjohnston> BUGabundo: its a small project
<cjohnston> Have you met my ClassBot yet? :-P
<BUGabundo> well, I marked most of them invalid
<cjohnston> and nhandler's too
<BUGabundo> maybe
<nhandler> ???
<BUGabundo> the name is not strange to me
<micahg> cjohnston: https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugHeat#Algorithm
<BUGabundo> waky waky nhandler
<cjohnston> nhandler: talking about bug heat with those twho classbot bugs
<nhandler> Ah, ok
<BUGabundo> micahg: so any hints on my jdk bug? anywhere I should go ? I really really would like to get my Taxes done :\
 * cjohnston got his $$ back! :-)
<BUGabundo> see?? some smart country that doesn't use JAVA for taxes
<cjohnston> i dont know that i would agree with the smart country part
<cjohnston> lol
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh, Poland doesnt use Java - we have an application written in Air :/
<micahg> BUGabundo: I can't log in
<kklimonda> as in Adobe Air
<BUGabundo> eeewwwwww
<BUGabundo> micahg: no need to loing
<BUGabundo> *login
<micahg> BUGabundo: do you have sun java installed
<micahg> BUGabundo: where do I click then?
<BUGabundo> after install, I open it, and all boxes miss the text
<BUGabundo> no sun
<BUGabundo> just jdk
<BUGabundo> I think
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> sun-java6-jre:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 6-16-1
<BUGabundo> then again....
 * BUGabundo goes check alternatives
<BUGabundo> micahg: galternatives shows every package using openjdk
<micahg> BUGabundo: what does firefox show for plugins?
<BUGabundo> IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6  1.8pre (6b18~pre2-1ubuntu1))
<micahg> BUGabundo: well, I'm not on lucid yet, so I can't really check, the only other suggestion would be to try in a new profile
<yofel> BUGabundo: you do know that the sun-java6-plugin doesn't work with ffx3.6 in lucid without fixing a symlink?
<BUGabundo> micahg: back. just tested on a Guest Session, same thing! will try from a livecd
<BUGabundo> yofel: I'm not using sun java in F
<BUGabundo> *FF
<micahg> yofel: openjdk
<yofel> BUGabundo: ah, thought you used as you said sun-java6-jre ^^
<BUGabundo> micahg: yofel: installing sun-java from Parter repo, fixed my Tax app prob!
<micahg> BUGabundo: that means their are bugs in the openjdk version
<BUGabundo> micahg: would seem so. what info would the bug report need? does a screenshot help ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: idk...I think there's a way to get debug output for it, but I don't know how offhand
 * BUGabundo is glad he has save all 8 older firefox profiles since FF 2.x.... old tax login was in one!
<kklimonda> :D
<gilbert> is there an email interface for ubuntu bugs?  i.e. like debian's submit@bugs.debian.org?
<cjohnston> gilbert: yes
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<cjohnston> gilbert: ^
<gilbert> thanks cjohnston!
<cjohnston> np
<Aris2358> hi, need help with a couple of bugs in ubuntu lucid
<ddecator> mkay, how can we help?
<Aris2358> not sure how to feel the bug
<Aris2358> the sound stops working in lucid
<Aris2358> but I have no clue
<ddecator> Aris2358, have you looked on launchpad to see if that has been filed already?
<Aris2358> yes, I have looked
<Aris2358> nothing similar,
<Aris2358> delay with sound, but it don't stop working
<Aris2358> not like here
<ddecator> this is crimsun's territory, but he's not here...
<Aris2358> I tried to restart the alsa server but it didn't work
<ddecator> Aris2358, have you tried asking for help in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Aris2358> no, what is it about?
<ddecator> Aris2358, that channel is used for discussing things pertaining to lucid. there may be somewhere there that can help you figure out what is going on
<ddecator> s/somewhere/someone
<Aris2358> ok I'll try
<Aris2358> another one please
<ddecator> what's that?
<Aris2358> I have problems when I open two sessions at the same time
<Aris2358> sooner or later I am taken out of both sessions
<Aris2358> the one I work with and the other
<Aris2358> in the other all is closed abruptly
<ddecator> you mean you log in to two accounts and eventually they both get logged out and you end up at gdm?
<Aris2358> yes, that's right
<Aris2358> gdm and need to enter again
<ddecator> Aris2358, does it happen more than once after starting your system?
<Aris2358> yes
<Aris2358> I let that happen the first time
<Aris2358> so I have no problems with that till I open another session
<ddecator> Aris2358, anything that seems to consistently cause it to happen?
<Aris2358> no, I have no clue either
<Aris2358> but keeps hanging every 20 minutes or so
<Aris2358> if I use only one session I have no problems
<ddecator> Aris2358, ask about that in #ubuntu+1 as well...it's hard to tell what could be causing the problem if it isn't consistent so i don't know what package the bug would be in...
<Aris2358> yes, I know it is difficult, that's why I don't want to fill a bug
<Aris2358> but I want somehow to get it know
<Aris2358> to make it known
<ddecator> Aris2358, you can always try doing a google search of "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>" and see if someone else has reported the same problems
<Aris2358> I hope it to be related with the first hang of the session so solving one solving the other
<Aris2358> ok, I'll try, thanks a lot
<ddecator> Aris2358, no problem, and you can always come back here if you don't find your answers =)
<Aris2358> thanks, bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-07
<ddecator> does the BC mailing list have a spam filter?
<micahg> ddecator: it filters non-member messages?
<micahg> or rather holds them for moderation
<ddecator> micahg: ah, i thought it might. RedSingularity emailed in his application but it hasn't shown up on the list yet, but he never got an email saying it needed to be approved
<RedSingularity> jibel: around?
<hggdh> there are no messages in the queue for moderation on the -bugcontrol ML
<hggdh> ddecator, and yes, there are spam controls and moderation
<RedSingularity> hggdh: Never got the confirmation after all.  Sent the Application to you.  Let me know if you got it when you get the chance.  :)
<erkan^> when i install .deb, is that good "sudo dpkg +i" ?
<erkan^> ActionParsnip: where can i report a bugs by launchpad for lekhonee-gnome? Software Ubuntu have lekhonee-gnome 0.7 version, but it workn't . i have downloaded: http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/lekhonee-gnome/lekhonee-gnome_0.11-1_i386.deb and it works good
<jibel> RedSingularity, good morning, what's up ?
<abhinav_> xchat bug 84397  : is it being worked on ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 84397 in xchat (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "/join autocompletion shows only already joint channels (heat: 3)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84397
<ddecator> hggdh: thanks for checking that
<hggdh> ddecator, welcome
<hggdh> ah hell, compiz died again
<ddecator> on natty?
<hggdh> ddecator, yes
<hggdh> ddecator, heh. I just asked RedSingularity to explain the rationale for the importances
<hggdh> but your vote weighs in :-)
<ddecator> hggdh: yah, i saw that. i know more because i've talked with him about the rationales on IRC. your request was valid :)
<bdmurray> mvo: I forget did you have a plan for bug 721306?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721306 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] Can't upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 - E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks - xorg-xserver-video-nouveau (affects: 39) (dups: 28) (heat: 496)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721306
<abhinav-> SpamapS,  thanks for reviewing the patch. So I should make the changes as suggested by you and then push them through bazaar ?
<SpamapS> abhinav-: yeah it will automatically update in the merge proposal
<SpamapS> abhinav-: and of course, test it too :)
<abhinav-> SpamapS,  yes, will do that :)
<mvo> bdmurray: hello! sorry I don't have a plan for this one yet :(
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I'd mistakenly gotten impression it was "easy" to fix then
<mvo> bdmurray: I look at it in a chroot now, hope I can reproduce
<mvo> bdmurray: I have no luck reproducing this, I will add info in the bug
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks for trying
<RedSingularity> hggdh: Thanks for forwarding that.  Should I resend the application with the importance reasoning?
<ddecator> RedSingularity: yes please
<ddecator> or reply with the reasoning added
<RedSingularity> ddecator: ah your here :)  Ok will get on that now.
<hggdh> just replying is enough (and we will see if now it hits the ML)
<RedSingularity> hggdh: ok
 * ddecator crosses fingers
<hggdh> and -- RedSingularity -- my pleasure, and thank you for helping
<RedSingularity> hggdh: Happy to! :)
<hggdh> RedSingularity, nothing so far in the moderation Q. Did you send it? If so, please forward to me the email you *sent*
<RedSingularity> hggdh: still typing up the reasoning.  Almost done.
<hggdh> ah, OK
<RedSingularity> hggdh: ok done.  Sent you a copy too.
<RedSingularity> jibel: Hey.  Just wanted to ask you if the update-manager is somehow tied to gnome-power-manager.
<RedSingularity> hggdh: again, no auto response from the mailing list it seems :(
<hggdh> RedSingularity, but this time there _was_ a message to be moderated
<RedSingularity> hggdh: So it worked properly?
<hggdh> seems to have, yes
<hggdh> I jusgt approved it
<RedSingularity> hggdh: great!  I like it when the internet "works". ;)
<hggdh> RedSingularity, yes... It does happen every so often ;-)
<RedSingularity> lol indeed it does have its high points
<jibel> RedSingularity, yes, it is bound to g-p-m via dbus to detect if the system is running on AC/battery and disable suspend during upgrade
<RedSingularity> jibel: I suspected so.  A user didnt want to use gpm so he removed it.  It seems that update-manager still can detect if its running on battery or ac though.
<jibel> RedSingularity, actually gpm is only used to inhibit suspend, UPower is used for battery state detection and fallback on devicekit if it is not available.
<jibel> RedSingularity, what's the bug number ?
<RedSingularity> jibel: bug 714356  I will probably mark it invalid though.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 714356 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager starts gnome-power-manager (affects: 1) (heat: 125)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714356
<RedSingularity> jibel: the user does not think its necessary to query g-p-m at all.  In summary.
<trinikrono> ddecator: are you still around
<jibel> RedSingularity, I think that the request of the user is valid and from a user point of view it's odd to restore backlight when starting u-m. That being said, this could as well be a bug in g-p-m which plays with the backlight when queried for the inhibit state.
<RedSingularity> jibel: Sounds good.  I will move the package.  Thanks!
<jibel> RedSingularity, you'd better add a task rather than reaffecting. The dev can choose to workaround it in update-manager if it's easier.
<RedSingularity> jibel: pm
<ddecator> trinikrono: just got back
<patrickmw_> bdmurray: bug 730972
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730972 in linux (Ubuntu) "IdeaPad U160 Broadcom wifi not connecting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730972
<trinikrono> ddecator: do you want to mentor me for 2 days while i finish my bugcontrol application?
<ddecator> trinikrono: oh man. are you thinking right now? it's finals time for me at school so i really don't have much free time for the next two weeks :/
<trinikrono> ddecator: i just wanted to get it before global jam so two weeks is fine
<trinikrono> i plan to run sessions on bugsquad if i can get anyone interested
<ddecator> trinikrono: in two weeks i should be able to help you out
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-08
<palhmbs> oi - why is it taking so long to install xulrunner with synaptic?
<micahg> palhmbs: what release?
<palhmbs> 10.10 --- with 1.9.2.15+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<micahg> hmm, it shouldn't
<micahg> or rather not any longer than any other time
<palhmbs> it done this earlier to me too... I gave up that time and just installed it manually
<micahg> palhmbs: what does ps afx show you
<palhmbs> could it be a permissions problem?
<palhmbs> 1 sec
<palhmbs> 18019 pts/3    S+     0:00                              \_ /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.15/xulrunner-bin --gre-versio
<palhmbs> that's the xulrunner process - what else am I supposed to be looking for? - I'm running synaptic under trickle...
<palhmbs> not that that should make a difference....
<micahg> yeah, that's not going to work, that's weird
<palhmbs> this thing has been installing for over 1/2 hr...
<palhmbs> it's very annoying that every time I have to install firefox this darned thing hangs
<micahg> palhmbs: you don't need xulrunner for firefox
<palhmbs> I suppose I should submit a bug, but I may be a operator error, I do mess with stuff on my machine quite a bit -- sorry.
<micahg> palhmbs: can you pastebin the process tree above that?
<palhmbs> micahg, sure, 2 secs.
<palhmbs> micahg, -- here -- http://pastebin.com/YWvJTv9q
<micahg> palhmbs: I'm not sure what trickle is
<palhmbs> trickle is a bandwidth profiler...
<palhmbs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=trickle&searchon=all&suite=maverick&section=all
<palhmbs> as far as I can tell from the output of ps afg - the xulrunner is trying to modify my run-mozilla.sh --
<micahg> palhmbs: run-mozilla.sh is a wrapper around xulrunner which handles certain env variables
<palhmbs> well the permissions on run-mozilla.sh look good - rwx r-x r-x root root....
<palhmbs> I have no idea, maybe I'll just kill synaptic then manually install it
<palhmbs> it was easier that way, but wasn't fixing the error
<micahg> palhmbs: I think that code is actually unnecessary, I'll look into removing it, but that would only happen in natty
<palhmbs> 1 thing I have changed - and since it's only been happening since I installed a firefox extension for Ubuntu One, I thought it may be related.
<micahg> ah, it's already been removed, so nothing for me to do, but I'm curious why you're stuck
<micahg> can you run xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version from the command line?
<palhmbs> yep - 1.9.2.15
<palhmbs> o.O
<micahg> you might want to kill it and start it again
<micahg> I wonder if there's a parallel job running
<micahg> but even that shouldn't matter
<micahg> er, it actually would...
<palhmbs> it's weird, I just killed synaptic - did a apt-get update, it told me to do dpkg --configure -a - which install xulrunner fine....
<palhmbs> go figure.
<palhmbs> if this happens on any more xulrunner synaptic installs, I'll definitely be back to figure this one out - and submit a bug report
<micahg> palhmbs: it actually looks like you had 1.9.2.14 and 1.9.2.15 running at the same time
<palhmbs> but thanks for the help - 1 thing I did learn today... ps afg - cool
<palhmbs> micahg, how the heck?
<micahg> oh, neverming
<micahg> *nevermind
<micahg> I misread the flow chat :)
<micahg> palhmbs: please, if you have more issues, do come back
<palhmbs> micahg, np - and thanks again.
<palhmbs> micahg, some additional info, which I doubt is very helpful -- ** (synaptic:15831): WARNING **: no statusfd changes/content updates in terminal for 120 seconds      ** (synaptic:15831): WARNING **: TerminalTimeout in step: Configuring xulrunner-1.9.2
<palhmbs> I was running synaptic from the terminal, so it showed some error warnings...
<micahg> palhmbs: well, it just seems like it hung, if that happens again, maybe attach gdb and try for a backtrace
<palhmbs> right - gdb next time, thanks
<RedSingularity> Under the "affects" column of a bug report, I assume that you cannot remove a wrong package completely?
<ddecator> not that i know of. you can just mark it invalid
<RedSingularity> ddecator: thats good too.  Thanks.
<palhmbs> what is desktopcouchdb and why does it hog all of my resources so...
<abhinav-> hggdh, thanks :-)
<hggdh> abhinav-, welcome, and thank you for helping! :-)
<abhinav-> hggdh, I have just started contributing, but I am enjoying it :)
<hggdh> abhinav-, good! If you have doubts, please do not hesitate to ask, either here, or on the mailing list
<abhinav-> hggdh, yes, sure, I will
<patrickmw_> bdmurray:  have you had a chance to get through your bug notifications? I subscribed you to a few bugs yesterday
 * bdmurray cries
<bdmurray> patrickmw_: no not yet
<micahg> bdmurray: are we having a meeting in 10 minutes?
<bdmurray> micahg: That is when it is scheduled ....  I've been rather swamped lately.
 * micahg wonders if others were planning on attending
<bdmurray> jordan: you are all set sorry about not getting to it sooner
<bdmurray> Anybody interested in a bug squad meeting?
<JFo> bdmurray, I'd be interested in them. This time slot though is when I have team meetings usually though.
<charlie-tca> calendar showed it at 11:00 UTC
<JFo> -ETOOMANYTHOUGHS
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> 18:00 UTC, I think
<JFo> hmmm, yeah I show it at 1PM EST on my cal
<JFo> so in 50 minutes
<charlie-tca> 11:0-0 MST
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting shows 1700 UTC
<JFo> looks like the fridge calendar is wrong
<JFo> at any rate, I am interested :)
<bdmurray> JFo: is there something specific you wanted to discuss and does it require a large audience?
<JFo> bdmurray, not really, was just interested in attending a bugsquad meeting since I have not yet
<JFo> if there is nothing to discuss then we shouldn't do it just because I want to :)
<bdmurray> ah in that case I think we should postpone until next Tuesday and send out an announcement
<JFo> works for me
<bdmurray> JFo: do you have the calendar url handy?
<JFo> bdmurray, to the item itself?
 * JFo goes to get it
<bdmurray> JFo: the fridge one but I got it thanks
<JFo> ah, np
 * JFo goes to grab lunch then
<bdmurray> micahg: the team meeting is on your calendar?
 * micahg checks
<micahg> bdmurray: I have it on my internal calendar
<micahg> it's not on the fridge though
<bdmurray> https://www.google.com/calendar/render?eid=YmxicnVpa2ZiOXNqa25hZ2NyY2Z2cTdpNjRfMjAxMTAzMDhUMTgwMDAwWiBqNXE4NW1taTZ1anZqdGlpNXMxbjNsaTVpb0Bn&ctz=Etc/GMT&gsessionid=OK&sf=true&output=xml ?
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/
<charlie-tca> 6 pm entry
<micahg> oh, hmm, my fridge calendar isn't loading
<charlie-tca> yeah, takes it a bit
<charlie-tca> then you have to change to week view, to see the meeting as "ubuntu"
<abhinav-> SpamapS, hi, I have pushed the changes to the tomcat6 branch for bug 707405 . take a look when you have time :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 707405 in tomcat6 (Ubuntu) "tomcat6-instance-create should allow -c -1 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707405
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/temp.txt - maverick.   is this sort of thing (xorg using a bunch of memory) enough to warrant a bug?
<nemo> I can't think of any good way to get more info out of it
<BUGabundo> evening
<erkan^> hello
<erkan^> i have problem with thunderbird
<erkan^> Inloggen op server imap.googlemail.com is mislukt.
<erkan^> what must i do?
<micahg> erkan^: english please?
<erkan^> ok i try micahg
<erkan^> that say "inlog on server imap.google.com is error
<erkan^> but yesterday was it good inlog
<erkan^> and i can inlog by www.gmail.com, no problem
<micahg> erkan^: maybe it's a google issue?
<erkan^> but in thunderbird problem now
<micahg> my google IMAP is working in thunderbird...
<erkan^> 3.1.8 or 3.1.9 ?
<micahg> 3.1.9
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> my is 3.1.8
<micahg> right, I'm on natty
<erkan^> did you download --> http://www.mozillamessaging.com ?
<erkan^> thence...
<erkan^> )-:
<micahg> erkan^: no, I uploaded 3.1.9 to natty :)
<erkan^> yes i see
<micahg> erkan^: it's not a security update
<erkan^> which?
<micahg> that's why I didn't push it to the stable releases
<micahg> 3.1.9
<erkan^> but I have seen http://www.mozillamessaging.com/nl/thunderbird/ --> 3.1.9
<micahg> erkan^: yep, I was going to upload it to the stable PPA, where is your 3.1.8 from?
<erkan^> for security, i don't use PPA, micahg
<micahg> erkan^: good policy :)
<erkan^> Is PPA dangerous ?
<micahg> erkan^: well, depends on the PPA, but they're not officially supported
<erkan^> a wait
<erkan^> that is my picture, micahg
<erkan^> for setting - thunderbird
<SpamapS> abhinav-: I saw that, and thanks for the fix with the * vs + .. I had been going a different direction w/ it when I was testing it and never did change the * back. :)
<abhinav-> SpamapS,  :-) thank you, for the suggestion of using regex. it's a much better solution now
<erkan^> micahg, is it possible thunderbird.deb 3.1.9 ?
<micahg> erkan^: yeah, eventually, but it'll be in the thunderbird-stable PPA
<erkan^> micahg, #debian is angry on me :/
<yokto> hello im on i am running a natty 64 and it seems vim is broken  because it requires vim-runtime =2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu4 but only ... ubuntu3 is available
<micahg> yokto: that's just waiting on it to build I think
<yokto> ah ok
<hggdh> actually, just available
<hggdh> yokto, it is normal that some packages in natty will have missing dependencies; you have to be careful when upgrading
<yokto> ok thanks
<hggdh> brb, buying a replacement AC filter
<JFo> I need to do that at some point as well
<charlie-tca> must be rough to *need* an AC filter
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-09
<jfi> Hello, a very easy bug to confirm and fix: #731832
<jfi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee/+bug/731832
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731832 in dee (Ubuntu) "Comma at end of enumerator list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<TeTeT> jfi: can you create a debdiff for the change in Natty and then look for a sponsor in #ubuntu-motu?
<jfi> TeTeT, I have never do a debdiff, but I can take a look to this process if it helps the resolution
<jfi> TeTeT, should I really to the tetet against Natty? Is not possible to do it with maverick? I have Natty in a VM but my signing keys are only on maverick. I guess the debdiff should be signed no?
<TeTeT> jfi: I am not that much of an expert, but to the best of my knowledge when I proposed solutions for similar problems, I was asked to first fix the development version, than the maintained ones
<jfi> TeTeT, it makes sense, I am going to try to do the debdiff
<TeTeT> jfi: cheers :)
<jfi> TeTeT, nice, it is very simple to do a debdiff, so it is done and attached to the bug:) Now, the next step is to do a request on #ubuntu-motu?
<TeTeT> jfi: that's what I would do, tell them it is fixed for natty and trivial and if someone would also sponsor it for Maverick
<TeTeT> jfi: if this fails and you need it desperately enough for Maverick, you could maintain your own version in a PPA, it's pretty straight forward to setup on LP
<jfi> well, it is not a very dramatic issue, it just prevent me to compile with -pedantic my PPA (locally I can just modify by hand the .h:) )
<TeTeT> jfi: seems you had some success :)
<jfi> TeTeT, yes, less than 1 hour to have someone commiting the fix for such low importance bug is amazing:) Thanks for your help.
<TeTeT> jfi: cheers :)
<decoder> guys, there was a security update for FUSE very recently
<decoder> and as far as I could tell, you introduced the use of --no-canonicalize
<decoder> the util-linux version on my stable system doesnt know this option, and there is no update
<decoder> so latest fuse breaks
<decoder> known issue? I wasnt able to find anything so far
<Ampelbein> decoder: on which release are you?
<decoder> Ampelbein: 10.10
<decoder> $ mount --no-canonicalize
<decoder> mount: unrecognized option '--no-canonicalize'
<decoder> fuse tries to use that although
<decoder> util-linux is latest available and I already tried a reinstall
<Ampelbein> decoder: what does 'apt-cache policy util-linux' say? I just tried that and my mount knows that option
<decoder> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/CA10sDTA
<Ampelbein> decoder: ok, that is strange.
<decoder> I agree ;)
<Ampelbein> do you have loop-aes installed? then it could be bug 729047
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729047 in loop-aes (Ubuntu) "option --no-canonicalize not recognized: cannot mount external drives (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729047
<decoder> oh.. yes I do.. not using it actively
<decoder> ill uninstall and try again
<Ampelbein> decoder: then that would be the problem. 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/mount' should show loop-aes-utils in your case
<decoder> Ampelbein: solved, thx!
<Ampelbein> yw
<erkan^> hello, have someone expierence with http://code.google.com/p/pop-imap-troubleshooter/downloads/detail?name=pop-imap-troubleshooter-2.0.1.tar.gz ?
<erkan^> hey micahg
<micahg> hi erkan^
<erkan^> it is solved problem now
<erkan^> with imap
<erkan^> i don't understand why
<micahg> erkan^: ok, I have the occasional hiccup with gmail as well
<erkan^> ok (-:
<highvoltage> hey everyone
<highvoltage> so tomorrow is the bug day for edubuntu, is there any announcement from the bugsquad side yet?
<jibel> bug 729827
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729827 in at-spi (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "at-spi-registry crash and make the system unusable on Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729827
<jibel> bug 711231
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 711231 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_lock() (affects: 42) (dups: 10) (heat: 311)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711231
<patrickmw_> jibel, is 711231 related to the decorator crashes?
<jibel> patrickmw_, no the decorator crash is another one but I don't have the number on the top of my mind, but it is blocking us on testing the decorator crash for sure, since I can't start unity or compiz
<patrickmw_> jibel: the decorator issue affects me 100% of the time during a test run
<Pumpkin-> I doubt I am in the right place, but hopefut you can point me in it
<Pumpkin-> hopefully even. Where should I report broken links on the Ubuntu website to ?. The "Server Edition" link on the main download linked off ubuntu.com 404's (http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download)
<Ampelbein> Pumpkin-: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug would be correct
<Pumpkin-> Looks good. Thanks. Was struggling to find website.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-10
<MaspogiKo> New to Bug-Squad and New to IRC :-) Hope I could learn how to triage
<hggdh> MaspogiKo, welcome. If you have doubts or question, just go ahead and ask them (and then wait...) someone will be -- eventually -- answering
<MaspogiKo> Great!
<MaspogiKo> Thanks
<geoffmcc> hey all. trying identify culprit of a problem. when u install ubuntu from disk what display driver is used vesa, or in my case nv?
<kklimonda> geoffmcc: in newer releases it's nouveau
<geoffmcc> kklimonda. thank you. maybe im late, is it common knowledge that driver does not support dual display enabled in bios?
<kklimonda> geoffmcc: whats dual display? second monitor?
<geoffmcc> kklimonda: sorry i was researching. yea i use 2 displays. one threw hdmi and one threw vga. because of this dual display support needs tunred on in bios to enable to vga port. dual display enabled appears to be cause of all the blank screens during install problems
<geoffmcc> for people with nvidia cards. if anyone can verify this would be appreciated
<zeroseven0183> Good evening. I'm doing (at least) 5 bugs a day since Friday last week. How come my name does not appear in http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/?
<zeroseven0183> Anyone can reach me through my Launchpad account https://launchpad.net/~jeanaustinr regarding my last inquiry. Thank you.
<nisshh> zeroseven0183, because a) you havent done it for a full week yet and b) because everyone on that page has racked up many weeks worth and thats how thepage counts
<nisshh> the page*
<zeroseven0183> nisshh, But how about the "Participants currently on a 5-a-day streak" category?
<highvoltage> good morning!
<zeroseven0183> Anyway nisshh not that I'm only doing stuffs for that purpose, I just noticed it. Thanks
<nisshh> zeroseven0183, your welcome
<wild_oscar> hey. I am looking at some recent bugs related with flash + firefox...I am an affected user: what's my power as to mark some of them duplicate of others?
<wild_oscar> more specifically:
<wild_oscar> 728778
<wild_oscar> 731544
<wild_oscar> 661269
<Abhijit> wild_oscar, cant you mark then duplicate?
<Abhijit> !bug 728778
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728778 in firefox (Ubuntu) "adobe flash player plugin always crashes on youtube (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 626)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728778
<wild_oscar> yes, I am doing that
<Abhijit> oik
<wild_oscar> just wondering if there were some guidelines to it
<wild_oscar> they *seem* similar
<Abhijit> no guidelines as such
<Abhijit> if they *are* same mark duplicate
<wild_oscar> any german speaking here?
<wild_oscar> !bug 730565
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730565 in firefox (Ubuntu) "many taps open in firefox youtube stream crash, games sites "sfgames" crash after relaod ok (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730565
<wild_oscar> seems similar, but details are in german
<Abhijit> !de
<ubot4`> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wild_oscar> Abhijit: that would be cool if I spoke german ;)
<Abhijit> :-)
<charlie-tca> BugDay for edubuntu bugs! http://edubuntu.org/2011-02-23/edubuntu-bug-day-10-march
<abhinav-> its bug night here :-D
<digirak> hello bughuggers
<digirak> i wanted to do soemthing for gimp
<digirak> someone here owns the bugs on gimp?
<micahg> digirak: the DC LoCo seems to have adopted it, but feel free to work on it
<digirak> what is the DC LoCo
<micahg> digirak: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia
 * bcurtiswx thinks he barely remembers that LoCo meeting to adopt GIMP
<highvoltage> hey anyone planning to fix some edubuntu bugs today? :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-11
<zeroseven0183> Hi! There are at least two people agreeing that this bug should be handled as Wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/clamtk/+bug/637940
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 637940 in clamtk "Unpleasant Pixel Icon (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Abhijit> zeroseven0183, so whats the question? mark it wishlist
<zeroseven0183> I don't have the ability to mark it as wishlist. Only someone from Bug Control can. Right?
<Abhijit> oh
<zeroseven0183> Here's my question. What if the reporter opted out to be including in the mailing list for the particular bug he reported? Do we 'subscribe' him in order to get updates? Or just change the status of the bug report to Invalid?
<Ampelbein> zeroseven0183: that depends on the issue. if it's a valid report, there is no reason to close it. the bug you mentioned above (637940) is btw not reported in ubuntu, but in the upstream project. that's why even bugcontrol can't change importance.
<zeroseven0183> Yes, I later thought of that too (bug report upstream)
<jporsini> Hello, on the bug page, 'Link a related branch' should be set to the current code branch or can it be set to a proposed bzr branch containing the fix?
<Ampelbein> jporsini: branch containing the fix. if you use 'bzr commit --fixes XXXX' when commiting the change, the linking is done automatically.
<jporsini> Ampelbein, hooo I was not aware of this "--fixes" option, I am going to set it manualy. Thanks for the information
<Ampelbein> jporsini: if you are working on a debian/ubuntu package there is even more automagic: use (LP: #XXXX) in debian/changelog and 'debcommit' to commit changes and it will add commit message and fixes automatically
<jporsini> Ampelbein, no, it is for feature that I have requested and is very specific to Ubuntu (more exactly to unity): bug #732848 . Anyway, I have put the (LP: #) in the changelog
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732848 in liferea (Ubuntu) "Feature request: add unread items count in the Unity Launcher entry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732848
<hggdh> jporsini, in fact the (LP: xxxxxx) must be in the changelog for Ubuntu bugs
<jporsini_> hggdh, yes, I have put the (LP: xxxx) in the changelog
<patrickmw> bdmurray: what is the name of the lp greasemonkey scripts project?  (can't find it)
<bdmurray_> patrickmw: the project or the ppa?
<patrickmw> project
<bdmurray_> launchpad-gm-scripts I believe
<patrickmw> thanks!
<patrickmw> I'm looking to create a few of my own.  Using your scripts as examples
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I strongly suggest you don't it can be quite maddening
<patrickmw> bdmurray: wow.  that sounds quite adamant!
<bdmurray> patrickmw: if you are determined I could point you in the right direction and give some advice
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I'm trying to create a weekly bug report and I have some specific criteria I want it to display.  I also want the data in a simple text format to copy.  The built in reporting in LP gets me most of the way there, but I just need to tweak it
<bdmurray> patrickmw: so launchpad has a search criteria that returns what you are looking for?
<micromix> 12
<penguin42> 12?
<charlie-tca> 42
<penguin42> much better
<trinikrono> charlie-tca:  can you help me with bug 701060
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 701060 in ubuntu "Boot failure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701060
<trinikrono> i am running out of ideas as to what to tell the reporter
<trinikrono> i got him to put up the bootchart pictures
<penguin42> trinikrono: If you don't know what to say, then say nothing!   I've seen that bug as well with .04 - it's very broken somewhere
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: has it failed since the reporter removed "quiet splash"? I don't see anything that says it did. leave the bug alone for a month and see what develops.
<charlie-tca> penguin42: agreed.
<JFo> I took a quick look as well
<penguin42> I agree the priority should be higher, I'm not sure I could justify it, but  a bug affecting a lot of people with failed boot with no diags seems higher than that to me
<JFo> I don't see anything in it that would make me think it would benefit from being looked at by the kernel team
<penguin42> JFo: In that case who should look at it?
<JFo> penguin42, I would think it might benefit from a glance by cjwatson, but he is always busy
<JFo> and the majority of the kernel guys are in London just now
<JFo> so they are likely done for the day
<JFo> or I would ask one of them to look anyway
<charlie-tca> What constitutes "a lot of people" on this bug?
<charlie-tca> I see a single person affected, the reporter
<trinikrono> i wish it do this on my pc so i can recreate the bug though
<charlie-tca> Just leave it alone for while. The reporter is quick to tell when it fails
<trinikrono> will do sir
<ikt> For ubiquity, if there is a really small screen resolution, like 320x480, does ubiquity error and suggest a bigger screen or does it just try it's best to squash everything in?
<penguin42> hehe don't know - what are you running it on?
<wright_> hello
<wright_> i just found serious bug in ubuntu
<wright_> is there anyone?
<wright_> is this the right place to report it?
<charlie-tca> no, bugs should be reported to launchpad
<charlie-tca> !bugreport
<ubot4`> Factoid 'bugreport' not found
<charlie-tca> !bugs
<ubot4`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikt> penguin42, just as a general test case
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 3/15/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-12
<xelister> ubuntu is bricking itself
<xelister> why is this bug Undecided instead Critical?!
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 477430 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue... (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 59)" [Undecided,New]
<xelister> HOLLY MOLLY BATMAN unnoticed critical bug allert batman!
 * xelister stabs persia
<ikt> Is there any way to check on the status of a certain bug? like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/705988 <- ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 705988 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[master] Untrusted packages can not be installed (affects: 76) (dups: 24) (heat: 276)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ikt> It just seems like there is no activity :s
<arand> ikt: The bug, and the scm, is I guess the two places to look, apart from asking the developers in question.
<ikt> scm?
<xelister> anyone knows a working workaround?
<arand> ikt: source code management, bzr presumably.
<ikt> arand, ah cheers
<ikt> xelister, I assume a workaround would be listed on the bug report comments if there is one :s
<xelister> ikt: well there is one that works
<xelister> "Install a real os like Windows instead"  O_o< LOL
<xelister> but I would like to keep using Ubuntu that is able to boot itself
<ikt> xelister, you'll probably want to make a post on ubuntu forums or in another irc channel
<ikt> xelister, that said my only real attempt to fix it would be boot onto an ubuntu live cd, and run the 'update-grub' command
<xelister> nah it's ok
<ikt> if that didn't work, reformat reinstall :P
<xelister> fuck this shit - I will read rage comics instead  :-)
<xelister> Ubuntu is not bootable for many users.  Can someone set proper importance on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/705988  ???
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 705988 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[master] Untrusted packages can not be installed (affects: 76) (dups: 24) (heat: 276)" [Medium,Triaged]
<yofel> xelister: I set 477430 to High as it makes the system unusable, someone still needs to triage the bug though.
<ikt> yofel, good call, I was wondering why you hadn't set status
<yofel> hm? that's the first time I touched the bug, and I only saw the discussion a few minutes ago here
<ikt> yofel, yeah I went to the bug after xelister mentioned it, and saw you had set the importance but not the status
<yofel> ah right, no time for that now, it's 4am here, and I'm off to bed in a minute
<ikt> all good :)
<cinfantino> hello all, I have just joined the ubuntu-bugs team and I read the triage doc but I am alittle fuzzy how to get started. Can anyone help?
<holizz> The triaging howto says I should come in here and ask somebody to mark this bug wishlist: #733669. plzkthx
<penalvch> bug 733669
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733669 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Too many terminals (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733669
<geoffmcc> i just wanna make sure i am getting this correct. Would this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/733605 be a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/563207
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733605 in exaile (Ubuntu) "Exaile crashes on playing a certian .m4a file. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikt> holizz, how is that wishlist?
<ikt> jcastro, any reason why you set fix released on unity but not unity ubuntu?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/688406
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 688406 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Launcher does not respond to scroll events (affects: 3) (heat: 46)" [Low,Triaged]
<ravitejavad> Bug #733788 set to wishlist. I guess .. newbie here
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733788 in ubuntu "Tyrian needs-packaging (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733788
<yofel_> ravitejavad: bugs tagged with needs-packaging are auto-wishlisted, just make sure they *have* the tag
<yofel> ravitejavad: also, every needs packaging bug should have the location the application can be downloaded from and the license in the description, please request that from the reporter
<yofel> well, at least the location
<ravitejavad> yofel: I am just confirming:                                                       1. I should ask the reporter for the location the application can be  downloaded from                              2. tag the report to needs-packaging
<yofel> yes
<ravitejavad> thank you
<penguin42> any suggestions what to do with bug 729776 ? the reporter had problems getting natty a3 to install, doing a 10.10 install and upgrade worked fine for him, I doubt he's going to retest an a3 install - but the report seems valid
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729776 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System stalls after fsck and around when X starts (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729776
<MadCow108> hm is changing tty during boot alt + fX?
<MadCow108> not ctrl alt fX?
<MadCow108> I get similar stalls but I can't even get to a terminal
<penguin42> MadCow108: You tend to need the ctrl when in X
<MadCow108> hm I'll see to getting some more debug info when I try to boot into my natty next time, is there a howto on debugging hanging boot somewhere?
<penguin42> not that I know of, however try to select the recovery mode one and see if there any more debug
<MadCow108> I can boot into recovery, just starting X seems to stall
<penguin42> oh, X hangs are a separate problem - check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for any errors next time you start
<MadCow108> brb quick test
<MadCow108> Pid: 1076, comm: Xorg Tainted
<MadCow108> probably not good?
<MadCow108> hm does not look like the same bug possibly related to my virtualbox installation, so probably not related to your bug
<MadCow108> brb more testing
<RedSingularity> hggdh: available for PM?
<RedSingularity> hggdh: actually disregard that :)
 * penguin42 wonders what to do with bug 733433
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733433 in ubuntu "When I ordered a Ubuntu Server OS and never recieved the CD or DVD. I tried to install using a down load but it just would not start up. I paid through Paypal and the order was marked as a donation. I would still like to have the boot disk for Ubuntu Server so I can make a desk top into a server. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733433
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I would refer him to http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<penguin42> ok
<hggdh> RedSingularity, no prob
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-13
<Stryker> is the alpha release able to support nvidia cards yet without xorg crashing?
<jbicha> the nvidia drivers work in natty for me
<penguin42> anyone around to set a priority? bug 725044 is probably a low - but it might effect multiple SDL apps, and there is a 1 line trivial upstream fix that fixes it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 725044 in gentoo (and 3 other projects) "SDL rendering issue: graphic corruption while scrolling right (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725044
<Ampelbein> penguin42: ok, will set to triaged, prio low and nominate for natty.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Thank you
<Ampelbein> penguin42: do you want to prepare a package fixing that?
<penguin42> Ampelbein: How would I do that? I can do a quilt patch but what should I put the package version in the changelog to ?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation if you want to do it properly
<Ampelbein> penguin42: do you have experience with debian/ubuntu packaging?
<penguin42> Ampelbein: A bit - I can go through the quilt + dch -i -> debdiff, and I have done a handful of small bzr pushes but I'm not confident yet; also this package doesn't seem to be maintained in bzr
<Ampelbein> penguin42: all packages in ubuntu now have a bzr branch, accessible via either ubuntu:<package> or lp:ubuntu/<package>
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Oh OK, let me see if I can do that then
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I'm getting bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu/libsdl-1.2/" when doing bzr branch lp:ubuntu/libsdl-1.2 libsdl-1.2
<penguin42> ah - no dash!
<Ampelbein> penguin42: yeah, I think theres a mentiuon of that somewhere
<ddecator> you can look up the branch name on lp so you can make sure you're running the right command
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> that's how I found there was no dash
<penguin42> should I use the version number suggested by dch -i (i.e. ....ubuntu3 ?)
<Ampelbein> penguin42: yes, that's correct
<ikt> is it possible to get a backport of a specific fix into past versions of ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> !sru | ikt
<ubot4`> ikt: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ikt> ty
<penguin42> hmm in bzr how do I edit the commit message - I didn't put the LP: tag into it
<penguin42> ah uncommit
<Stryker> did they fix the bug for nvidia to work with unity
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Ok, I'm confused by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship  it's talking about using debcommit, debcommit says unable to determine commit message using bzr; but what's that actually going to do - I already put an entry in using dch -i  (Where I said Closes: ) and bzr comm it -m  where I did LP: # - what's debcommit after?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: you should use debcommit instead of 'bzr commit -m ....'. it will automatically add a commit message extracted from debian/changelog and pass the necessary '--fixes' parameter to bzr
<penguin42> ah ok
<Ampelbein> penguin42: so the way is: 1. quilt new/add/refresh/pop; 2. dch -i, write changelog with LP: #XX; debcommit; bzr push
<Ampelbein> penguin42: oh, add a bzr add quilt patch before that of course
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Ah - so the closes: format is for debian bugs not lp bugs?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: yes, launchpad looks for 'LP: #' tags
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> Ampelbein: bzr lp-propose says bzr: ERROR: lp:~ubuntu-treblig/ubuntu/natty/libsdl1.2/libsdl1.2.fix-725044 has no product.
<Ampelbein> penguin42: hmm. if you go to your 'code' page in lp, you should be able to propose merging
<penguin42> possibly bug 705666
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 705666 in launchpad "lp-propose does not understand packaging (source) branches (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705666
<Ampelbein> yes, looks like it
<penguin42> should I add a reviewer or review type etc?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: it should be automatic
<Ampelbein> penguin42: if you look at bug 725044 now, you see a "related branch"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 725044 in gentoo (and 7 other projects) "SDL rendering issue: graphic corruption while scrolling right (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725044
<penguin42> Ampelbein: OK, so I've done the propose - so I think that's it other than waiting for people to tell me it's wrong?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: there is one thing I spotted (sorry I didn't mention it earlier): you should add patch headers, see http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<Ampelbein> penguin42: i know that it seems like a lot of work to do for a one-line fix, but it helps in the long run.
<penguin42> ooh not come across those - is that on the quilt patch ?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: yes, it's for keeping track of the patches
<Ampelbein> you can just add those in your local branch and 'bzr push', the rest is done automatically
<penguin42> ok, let me just kick quilt into life
<Ampelbein> after 'bzr commit' of course
<Ampelbein> no, you don't need to use quilt
<penguin42> oh just edit the top of the patch?
<Ampelbein> yeah
<arand> If partman fails to start when launched by debconf, is the appropriate package to report against partman-base?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/729394
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729394 in partman-base (Ubuntu) "partman fails to load during install on LVM systems (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Done
<Ampelbein> penguin42: looks good now, thanks! now you just have to wait for a core-dev to look at it and upload (as the package is in main). probably on monday someone will look at it!
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Thanks for that - I'd been through bits of parts of that before, but not the whole lot and not a lot of the bzr part; I'd not done any of the linking with lp bugs
<Ampelbein> penguin42: you did good! it's a one time learning effort and i think will make sponsoring and contributing a lot easier
<penguin42> Ampelbein: It's a bit onion like - but not quite as clean; I'd learned the dch -i/debuild type stuff, but then with debcommit it's one layer on top again
<Ampelbein> you don't HAVE to use debcommit, it just makes life easier. 'bzr commit -m "changelog part" --fixes XXXX' does the same.
<penguin42> hmm OK
<micahg> this sounds like a discussion for #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel rather than here
<penguin42> indeed, sorry it kind of strayed from the original request to set the prio
<penguin42> anyway, time for bed!
<Ampelbein> gn!
<ikt> who should I talk to about a slight issue with the 5 a day website?
<yofel> ikt: which page?
<ikt> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/
<yofel> brian probably
<ikt> The issue stood out to me because kermiac is in my loco, he has been absent for quite some time
<ikt> These fine people achieved their 5-a-day last week: elpasmo, smcgrath23, kermiac <-
<ikt> https://launchpad.net/~kermiac/+karma
<yofel> hm, let me look at the raw data
<yofel> bdmurray: ^
<yofel> the data file was updated yesterday, but the last activity logged there is from Wed Sep  1 12:02:20 UTC 2010
<ddecator> woah
<bdmurray> Could you report a bug about five-a-day in Launchpad?
<ikt> bdmurray, sure
<ikt> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/five-a-day-stats/+bug/734169
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734169 in five-a-day-stats "members listed as having done 5 a day yesterday when they haven't (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/five-a-day-stats/+bug/436833
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 436833 in five-a-day-stats "Personal statistics for bug counts (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ikt> damn that looks good
<arand> Bug #729394 Do you think I should split off into a new bug report? Symptoms are exactly the same however original reporter claims to not hav a blank LV, which was the cause of the bug in my case...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729394 in partman-base (Ubuntu) "partman fails to load during install on LVM systems (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729394
<holizz> zeroseven0183: Hey. Thanks for responding about that bug - I wasn't here, as I'm sure you gathered.
<zeroseven0183> No problem, holizz
<geoffmcc> Bug #734269  -- Should be set wishlist please
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734269 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "clicking "Edit my account" shouldn't require logging in again (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734269
<njin> hello, i've received this - Please the server of Ecuador is very slow, if possible change this for:
<njin> http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu or similar on speed, the local run at 15kbits and
<njin> take long time to download packages, I changed after first installation,
<njin> better if is charged at start installation.
<njin> what can i do to help in this situation?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-05
<njin> hello guys, there's a bug in ubuntu dvd but not in ubuntu, how assign it ?
<micahg> njin: that's not specific enough to answer the question
<jalcine> Ubuntu DVD?
<jalcine> You mean in the disc itself?
<jalcine> s/disc/iso
<njin> hello, i've to assign a bug to the ubuntu dvd image that still shipping casper 1.305 instead 1.304  haw can I do it
<njin> micahg: sorry ^^
<roignac> njin: seems, that 20120303 ships casper 1.305 - see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20120303/precise-dvd-i386.manifest
<njin> roignac, yes but is wrong it need to be downgraded to 1.304
<roignac> i suppose, this is a regression, so this should be fixed and a new fixed version should be shipped
<njin> bug 946406 , we have a buggy version of casper, in ubuntu cd now it is downgraded, but in ubuntu dvd no.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946406 in casper "suspect race condition Keyboard layout, oem-config not set on persistent USB image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946406
<bkerensa> Bug #947248
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947248 in virtualbox "process does not have unique icon in system monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947248
<njin> bug 945774 , can someone translate from german ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945774 in ubuntu "Probleme mit xserver on G72 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945774
<Snicksie> im translating for you njin :)
<njin> ok great Snicksie, thanks
<Snicksie> I hope the translation is sufficient for you njin :)
<Snicksie> this question is the same problem njin : https://answers.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+question/189555
<njin> Snicksie, thanks i'm looking
<marcin_> Hi i wrote on lauchpad about serious bug that i expiriencing in versions 11.04 and higher and someone adviced me to check out this chanel so i'm here and now i should get to the point problem is that i can't even start system because starting system stop at black dos like screen and computer stop responding maybe someone of you would know how to fix this bug
<marcin_> ??
<marcin_> and one important thing i don't have great knowlage about kenel fix things and doing some fix like things in system
<hggdh> marcin_: it stops when? During boot? after logging in?
<marcin_> during boot
<hggdh> what version of Ubuntu right now?
<marcin_> right now i use version 10.04 becouse higher versions don't work at my laptop
<hggdh> marcin_: so you have 10.04 and 11.04 installed?
<marcin_> no i tried instaling but 11.04 didn't worked without acpi=off so i instaled older wersion
<marcin_> i have only 10.04 instaled but today i tried to run 12.04 and i didn't worked
<hggdh> ok. and when you tried 12.04,(1) what happened? and (2) what/how did you try it?
<marcin_> today downloaded maybe 2 houres ego
<hggdh> (1) what happened? (2) what/how did you try it?
<marcin_> system stoped at dos like screen and computer stoped responding and usb devices seen to lost power
<marcin_> i tried from live cd
<hggdh> just booting from live cd, no kernel parms, or any other option?
<marcin_> no but with acpi=off system start but it disable basic information about computer (batery state etc.)
<hggdh> OK. So you *are* able to boot, but only if you specify 'acpi=off'. Correct?
<marcin_> yes
<hggdh> and what would be the bug number you opened on LP?
<marcin_> #946641
<hggdh> bug 946641
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946641 in ubuntu "System stop at black dos like screen. Ubuntu 11.04 a higher" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946641
<marcin_> it also work with nolapic but it makes system stop at logon screen
<marcin_> so i don't consider it as working option
<hggdh> unfortunately your bug does not say anything about the hardware... and I do not know if the live CD carries ubuntu-bug.
<hggdh> hum
<marcin_> i don't have any idea whats it about but i gues it something wrong with kernel or acpi in linux files
<wylde> hggdh:  can you not install it while in the live cd if it's not?
<hggdh> wylde: I *think* you can, but not really sure, since it is all tempfs
<wylde> hggdh: I've managed to install some packagaes into a live session before, but never ubuntu-bug, might be worth trying
<hggdh> marcin_: there is always a chance of something wrong on ACPI/kernel (which are related, BTW). There is also a better chance of your BIOS/ACPI to be hosed
<hggdh> marcin_: try the following: (1) boot on live cd; (2) login; (3) on a terminal, run 'sudo apt-get install apport'; (4) then run 'apport-collect 946641'
<njin> Please help me, I'm wothout work !! ubuntu has only 8 bugs without package, so i'm searching for a mentor, there's someone with a lot of patience that want to spend his time in a so bad manner ?
<hggdh> marcin_: also, please state the details of what you tried
<marcin_> I do it and i get back as i done
<wylde> hggdh: hope you don't mind my sticking my nose in, just trying to help :)
<wylde> hggdh: just for reference I loaded xubuntu 10.04 in virtualbox and it has ubuntu-bug available:
<hggdh> wylde: no problems :-)
<hggdh> I do not have any machine available to play install, and your observation helped
<wylde> it's always good to be useful, I have a few on hand to mess with, and far too much time on my hands
 * njin is looking for a mentor, if someone need help just ask
<wylde> njin: I'm far being able to be anyone's mentor, I have tons to learn myself :)
<bkerensa> =o time to go do a presentation on bug triaging
<wylde> far from*
<wylde> bkerensa: online? and where, I could use that kind of info!
<bkerensa> Doing it via video conference with a university
<bkerensa> :(
<wylde> alrighty, back to reading the wiki hehe :)
<ubuntu_> i'm back here is results
<ubuntu_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ubuntu_>   File "/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk", line 468, in <lambda>
<ubuntu_>     GLib.idle_add(lambda: self.collect_info(on_finished=self.ui_update_view))
<ubuntu_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apport/ui.py", line 830, in collect_info
<ubuntu_>     if (self.report['ProblemType'] == 'Crash' and 'Stacktrace' in self.report) or \
<ubuntu_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/UserDict.py", line 23, in __getitem__
<ubuntu_>     raise KeyError(key)
<ubuntu_> KeyError: 'ProblemType'
<hggdh> dammit
<ubuntu_> so bad ??
<hggdh> ubuntu_: (who I believe to be Marcin): well, this is a *different* error
<hggdh> what did you run?
<ubuntu_> as you told but i can run it again
<hggdh> can you type in here the exact command?
<ubuntu_> apport-collect 946641
<hggdh> dammit again!
<hggdh> this was on 12.04?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> any ideas whats wrong ?
<hggdh> on your original problem, no. Neither on this new one (which I will try now myself)
<ubuntu_> i dont understad this but can this error be related with bug that i expiriencing ??
<ubuntu_> of course i booted system with acpi=off
<hggdh> no, it is a different issue, on apport itself
<hggdh> I just reproduced it, and I am opening a bug on apport now
<wylde> ubuntu_: you need to be careful doing that, you can disable your fans and burn up your cpu that way
<ubuntu_> i know but in other case system just dont boot
<wylde> I understand, just making sure you knew the risk :)
<ubuntu_> about fan i don't afraid it sometimes realy anoying (so loud) i got to clean it
<hggdh> I opened bug 947519 about the apport issue
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947519 in apport "apport-collect crashes when run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947519
<hggdh> bdmurray: ^
<hggdh> marcin, there is not much we can do right now. It does sound like ACPI-related, but we have *no* data to look at
<hggdh> and bloody apport-collect broke :-(
<ubuntu_> so what can u do ?
<ubuntu_> *i
<hggdh> (this would collect a wealth of data from your system, perhaps what we would need to at least have an idea of what is wrong
<hggdh> right now go back to 10.04
<hggdh> you might as well check is there are upgrades to your BIOS
<bdmurray> hggdh: I saw that and tried it apport-collect and couldn't recreate it
<bdmurray> hggdh: or one like it
<bdmurray> hggdh: oh I'm thinking about a different one
<ubuntu_> i try maybe it help someway
<hggdh> bdmurray: easily done here, collecting for bug 947507
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947507 in coreutils "NOT A BUG testing apport-collect on Precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947507
<hggdh> bdmurray: try to collect on this bug
<hggdh> bdmurray: FWIW: I had just dist-upgraded my system
<wylde> Imay be grasping at straws but marcin do you have any other live cd's on hand that do this? maybe apport-collect will run alright on those?
<ubuntu_> i should have but i'm not sure
<wylde> I was just wondering since you said anything over 10.04 caused the same thing right?
<ubuntu_> yes 11.04 and higher don't work as they should
<ubuntu_> and it is the same problem
<wylde> wait to see what hggdh thinks about the idea, it might be a far fetched plan on my part
<ubuntu_> i have 11.10 so i can check it there
<hggdh> the issue here is finding what in (probably) ACPI causes the failure. apport-collect would get us some data on 12.04 (or another non-working version) that might help
<hggdh> try on it; then go back to 10.04, and apport-collect from there also
<ubuntu_> ok so i get back in moment
<wylde> oh, and another "for future reference" the xubuntu 10.04 i386 xubuntu iso I have includes apport-collect on the live cd
<wylde> just thinking if the newest one in repos in borked then the one on marcin's actual live cd may still work properly..
<ubuntu> i tried it in 11.10 and there is something more but i don't know how to copy it
<wylde> that's ok, if you look at your bug report apport already uploaded the info it gathered
<wylde> but if there's something other than that info by all mean add a comment describing it
<ubuntu> what do you mean by writing other ?
<wylde> if there was something else that happened that you think should be mentioned to help
<ubuntu> i see few warnings a section "acpi tables" but i don't know if it help anyway
<wylde> ahh ok, they should have made it into the info apport collected anyway :)
<ubuntu> and i saw few disabled devices i guess because system become unstable when i get down list of something
<wylde> ok
<ubuntu> and i don't noticed what was wrote  and nothing suspicius in my opinion but i don't know what exacly i should look for any way i got to get up erly tomorow so thanks for help and i got to go
<krnekhelesh> JanC: ping
<krnekhelesh> can anybody pls mark this bug as wishlist.
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/947323
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947323 in unity "Network Indicator should change icon to indicate Airplane Mode" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> jacob: ping
<krnekhelesh> jtaylor: ping
<jtaylor> ?
<krnekhelesh> can you mark this bug report as wishlist since i do not have permissions
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/947323
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947323 in unity "Network Indicator should change icon to indicate Airplane Mode" [Wishlist,New]
<krnekhelesh> it has been done
<krnekhelesh> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-06
<pocata> hi i`am problem
<pocata> help me
<pocata> my problem is that when you minimize a program appears on the bottom bar i`am ubuntu
<glosoli> Sorry for asking, but may , but it's the first time I found this irc channel, and want to ask if I can report here a bug, and ask for help solving or smth like that ?
 * glosoli lost connection
<roignac> glosoli: this channel is for triaging and related questions mostly
<roignac> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for instructions on how to report a bug
<glosoli> roignac: my english isn't that good, would you mind explaining what's triaging ?
<glosoli> roignac: the bug was already reported. In Oneric, but they made it to come up in Precise.... makes be sad
<roignac> glosoli: triaging is setting correct status/severity for bug, also forwarding to other bug trackers
<roignac> glosoli: could you please try to reproduce it in precise? You may also paste bug number here, I'll try to verify it on Precise
<glosoli> roignac: Ah, i have seen there was a different problem on report. My problem is I can't disable dim screen, i open power managament and less in the half second it hides dim feature. But when I don't use computer for some seconds, it tries to dim the sceeen which is already and lowest brightness, and then I move mouse it comes to Full brightness
<trijntje> Running Precise my touchpad sometimes doesnt work. What package should I report this bug against?
<roignac> glosoli: coudl you please paste the bug url here?
<roignac> trijntje: that is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<trijntje> roignac: cool, thanks a lot!
<glosoli> roignac: Sorry I said it was my fault, thought that bug was exact for me, but when I read comments and read bug report again, it occured that's not the same problem....
<glosoli> sorry gotta go, thanks to that stupid bug my laptop is low on battery..
<AnAnt> Hello, I tried to upgrade from Lucid 10.04.4 to Precise beta, but it failed, saying that it cannot compute upgrade path
<AnAnt> I was told on #ubuntu+1 that Lucid -> Precise upgrade only works at final release , is that true ? doesn't that need to be tested first before release ?
<EvilResistance> AnAnt, that's correct, you can only upgrade to 12.04 directly once its released as stable.  Also, this is the BUgs Team support, 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<AnAnt> aha
<AnAnt> ah, #ubuntu-bugs is for released distros ?
<EvilResistance> this is the channel for the Bug Squad
<EvilResistance> they deal with a lot of the bugs you find in Ubuntu, but handle the reports and what not
<EvilResistance> support is in #ubuntu for current releases (including the LTS), and #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 beta
<EvilResistance> i came in here to ask a question about bug triaging, but then i fell asleep in front of my computer and therefore never left here xD
<AnAnt> EvilResistance: but shouldn't the upgrade from LTS to LTS+1 be tested before release ?
<EvilResistance> AnAnt: it'll probably be tested at some point, yes.  But a lot of people here recommend *not* upgrading on a production system or on a regular-use system
<EvilResistance> also, i'd ask these questions in #ubuntu+1, i think at least a few of the Precise devs are there
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<hggdh> for the record, yes, the upgrade 10.04 -> 12.04 *is* being tested. Failures should be made into bugs
<jibel> and users can upgrade before release with "update-manager -d" or "do-release-upgrade -d". Use it at your own risk and report bugs
<ogra_> hggdh, nah, bugs should be made into fixes :P
<hggdh> ogra_: LOL
<pabelanger> Afternoon, I am looking for a bug supervisor to help nominate bug 920020 for an SRU.  Attached is the debdiff for oneiric-proposed and precise too
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 920020 in asterisk "NOT FOUND answer on OPTIONS request" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920020
<micahg> pabelanger: done
<micahg> pabelanger: please adjust the tasks appropriately
<pabelanger> micahg: will do, thanks
<kamusin> would be very nice if a ubuntu dev  could check this report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/948328
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948328 in tzdata "update database due to a change in Chilean timezone" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> tremolux: ^^
<sarrvesh> hi
<sarrvesh> I need help with pulling a branch using bazaar
<sarrvesh> I tried executing the command bzr branch lp:ubuntu/unity-greeter
<micahg> sarrvesh: #ubuntu for support or #bzr for bzr specific help
<sarrvesh> ok
<micahg> sarrvesh: unless you're trying to report a bug ;)
<njin> bug 948121
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948121 in ubuntu "Link to Lubuntu Desktop amd64+mac daily image missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948121
<psusi> design decisions are to be discussed on the ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list rather than in a bug report aren't they?  So shouldn't bug #898110 be closed?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 898110 in grub2 "please remove the "Previous Linux versions" sub-menu and display all kernels again" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898110
<micahg> psusi: it's a feature request which is fine as a bug
<zfk> Perhaps my Google-Fu is weak, but may I ask for help regarding a simple invisible cursor here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-07
<Theaxer> hello, I think I have run into a bug but I need a little help in making sure I report it in the right place
<hspcd> Hi - hoping to get some help determining which package is causing an issue that I filed a bug report on
<Rcart> hspcd: what's the problem?
<hspcd> Filed a bug on Launchpad earlier today.  After undocking my HP notebook it will fail to suspend and hard lock.  I filed the bug without a package.
<hspcd> pm-utils could be to blame but since hardware is involved (removing the dock) it could be kernel.
<hspcd> Any thoughts?
<hspcd> I want to make sure I've specified the right package for the bug ticket
<hspcd> rcart: here's a link to the bug I filed http://bit.ly/zmK72c
<Rcart> hspcd: did you see /var/log/syslog? It may clarify things
<Rcart> btw, you could write "bug #" to use the bot here (:
<Rcart> bug 948485
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948485 in pm-utils "Suspend after undocking laptop doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948485
<hspcd> Rcart: I'll repro again tomorrow at work and see if I can get more details.
<hspcd> Rcart: Nifty thing to be able to reference the bug here
<hspcd> Rcart: Thanks for your time
<Rcart> hspcd: Greate. I'd filed against the kernel, but take a closer look to logs (;
<Rcart> you're welcome and thanks for reporting that bug
<psusi> micahg, it's actually a request to *reverse* a feature
<micahg> psusi: to reverse a change or to create an option to override
<micahg> and it's not clear that was a clear desire to not have such an option
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #619395 to wishlist, as this is a feature request?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 619395 in kdepim "kmail: text mails should be displayed with a monospace font by default" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619395
<brendand> veger, done
<veger> brendand: thank you
<veger> bug #619395 is a feature request (which is silly IMHO, but I tried to nuance this opinion in my response). Furthermore, I responded that it should be reported upstream. Is this the correct way to go, or should I do 'other things' with/to the report?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 619395 in kdepim "kmail: text mails should be displayed with a monospace font by default" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619395
<veger> should there be a 'vote' for feature requests?
<roignac_> veger, a bug triager will report this upstream and will link this issue with upstream one
<roignac_> btw you can send issue upstream by yourself
<roignac_> votes: launchpad doesn't have one, instead a 'bug heat' is used
<veger> roignac_: I know I can send it upstream, but I hope the OP will do so, since it is his request, so he'll be better able to 'defend' it, if required
<veger> I have send some report upstream, that I was not really supporting, and noticed it is 'hard' to give it the proper defence
<veger> so for the 'vote' nothing needs to be done? Just hope (for the OP) that the heat of the report will go up?
<roignac_> veger: heat does up on affected users mostly, see https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugHeat
<roignac_> and it is always a good idea to help bug OP or triager by sending the bug upstream
<veger> ok, I'll soon send an upstream report (I'll wait whether the OP will send one, to prevent duplicates)
<veger> thank you for helping out
<roignac_> np
<veger> I believe bug #619395 is Traiged, could someone check and set the status if I am not mistaken?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 619395 in kdepim "kmail: text mails should be displayed with a monospace font by default" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619395
<pabelanger> Boo, getting Hash Sum mismatch from the ubuntu mirror I am using
<mfisch> is the bug control meeting now or can I not do time zone math
<mfisch> ah there it is
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 03/14/12 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mfisch> bdmurray: can we repsond to a bug control app with a simple +1?
<hggdh> mfisch: if the application has nothing to be commented on, yes
<bdmurray> mfisch: we could but consider the work the application put into their application.  I think the right thing to do is say a bit more.
<mfisch> bdmurray: understood
<hggdh> bdmurray: I agree
<mfisch> I actually wanted to discuss a bug in his app here
<bdmurray> which one?
<mfisch> bug 927358
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 927358 in icedtea-web "Geogebra package doesn't install" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927358
<mfisch> let me load it up
<mfisch> vadim said "high" since the app won't even install
<mfisch> are all "broken deps, wont install" bugs high?  even for universe, non-essential apps?  The importance table implies yes, I think
<bdmurray> "Prevents the application or any dependencies from functioning correctly at all"
<mfisch> yep
<bdmurray> so High is correct
<hggdh> the 'High' applies to the package; then we have to look at the Ubuntu as a whole.
<bdmurray> mfisch: was there more to it then that?
<mfisch> bdmurray: no.  what hggdh said is true thoug
<mfisch> Its High to the package, but as a whole Ubuntu may not really care too much, for some packages
<hggdh> well, actually, in this case, it could impact all users of java-under-browser
<bdmurray> right one thing that needs clarification / updating is that (in my opinion) importance is for the package and release task / milestones are for importance within ubuntu as a whole
<bdmurray> the Bugs/Importance page doesn't make this clear
<mfisch> hggdh: right, my example was hypothetical that ubuntu as a whole "doesn't care too much"
<mfisch> while we're discussing Importance, why is "network card" marked as non-essential hardware?
<hggdh> IDK. Nowadays I think it should be considered a critical piece of the computer. bdmurray?
<hggdh> of old it was not
<bdmurray> I seem to recall it was because it was replacable
<bdmurray> so perhaps clarifying between pci network card / laptop built in network card would help
<mfisch> bdmurray: that disctinction is there
<mfisch> bdmurray: dont most modern desktops have built-in networking?
<mfisch> why don't we say "replacable network card" - Medium, "built-in networking" - High
<hggdh> there is also a difference between hardware issues on the NIC versus driver issues
<bdmurray> ah right haven't been desktop shopping in a while
<mfisch> bdmurray: pretty much only graphics, if that, is a separate card
<bdmurray> mfisch: that works for me
<mfisch> okay, modifying now
<hggdh> cool
<bdmurray> where bugs with the unity dash belong?
<hggdh> unity itself?
<bdmurray> that was my thought but I'm not positive its correct
<bdmurray> I was wondering if there is something more specific is all
<hggdh> bdmurray: Daekdroom | hggdh, unity, unless it's specific to a lens/scope.
<bdmurray> hggdh: thanks, gonna update the dash package bug report guidelines. ;-)
<blackbug> I want to know if i have raised a bug and now i am facing some crashing issues( where ubuntu itself ask for sending the information to ubuntu server ). Now if i want to add this information to my raised bug also, is there any way to do so?
<bkerensa> Can Bug #894112 be wishlisted please
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894112 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Precise Pangolin - Please include ubuntuforums.org in the slideshow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894112
<bdmurray> bkerensa: done
<bkerensa> thanks
<Rcart> I think this bug 947643 is complete to be triaged. It has a really good description and procedure to reproduce it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947643 in pidgin "In Precise, Pidgin creates a second icon in the launcher when opened by dash or HUD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947643
<bdmurray> Rcart: did you test with unity-2d or 3d?
<Rcart> 2d
<bdmurray> Rcart: and do you have an idea of the importance that it should have?
<Rcart> I does not break the app functionality
<Rcart> I think it should be wishlist
<Rcart> Upps, seems like is a Low importance
<bdmurray> Rcart: okay, set to triaged an low.  thanks
<Rcart> bdmurray: would you please take a look at bug 947551
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947551 in mpd "Missing apport hook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947551
<bdmurray> Rcart: ah, neat.  thanks for doing that
<Rcart> I'd would like to work on a branch to include it, but got a problem getting it: bug 947451
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947451 in udd "apport branch OUT-OF-DATE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947451
<bdmurray> Rcart: apport package hooks are included in the source package of the software the hook is for
<bdmurray> Rcart: so in this case that would be mpd
<Rcart> bdmurray: In the source package, where the script should go?
<bdmurray> Rcart: for most packages they are in the debian directory
<Rcart> bdmurray: Great. Working on ...
<bdmurray> cyphermox: around?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> so I was using powertop and read about setting wol to d via ethtool which seemed like a good idea to save power however when I set 'ethernet-wol d' in my /etc/network/interfaces file things didn't go so well
<bdmurray> cyphermox: so I'm wondering what the "right" way to do this is
<cyphermox> bdmurray: well, is the interface otherwise configured in /etc/network/interfaces normally?
<cyphermox> there isn't really another way that I know of
<cyphermox> perhaps setting it with ethtool in /etc/rc.local?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: no, but if I add information about the interface there won't it become unmanaged?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: indeed, it will
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-08
<bkerensa> Can I have Bug #949578 marked as Wishlist
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949578 in xorg-gtest "[MIR] xorg-gtest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949578
<bkerensa> and Bug #949568 and Bug #949575
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949568 in gnome-session "Default GNOME fallback session should be "GNOME Classic (no effects)" (Metacity)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949568
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949575 in gtest "Main inclusion request for libgtest-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949575
<veger> bug #799460 is not being caused by akregator (kdepim), but by an other application of which I am not sure (nspluginviewer/firefox/???). What to do with this report? Just setting the kdepim status to invalid seems a bit harsh to me...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 799460 in kdepim "nspluginviewer crashes when attempting to display flash content in Akregator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799460
<matthew-parlette> not sure if my last message went through:
<matthew-parlette> hey all, I'm working on bug 950006, which appears to have all error messages included and I can't find any duplicates based on the error text, is there anything else I need to do on this before confirming it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950006 in update-manager "Upgrade from oneiric to precise fails because of py3clean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950006
<bdmurray> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72478714/bad%20bad%20bad%20very%20bad%20video.ogv
<bdmurray> lol
<yofel> nice one :D
<mdeslaur> hehe
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> there's a critical bug in ubuntu
<bdmurray> do you mean one that isn't marked as critical?
<JohnNapster> please listen
<JohnNapster> if you set your admin account to hve a blank password, you will regret it for the rest of your life
<JohnNapster> because you will not be able to log into your admin user account once you reboot your machine
<JohnNapster> i tried EVERYTHING
<hggdh> ? why not sudo?
<JanC> I think the only bug there is that you could set an empty password
<hggdh> by 'admin' I understand root
<JohnNapster> nope
<JohnNapster> by admin i mean an administrator account
<JohnNapster> not root
<hggdh> an account that is a member of the admin group, right?
<JohnNapster> admin = administrator type account (not standard)
<JohnNapster> yes
<jalcine> You should be able to reset the password of the account using sudo though,
<JohnNapster> like how ??
<jalcine> if you have another account in the sudoers group.
<JohnNapster> i don+t
<hggdh> ok. One way out of this mess, right now, is to boot into recovery
<JohnNapster> that's my problem
<JanC> log in to the rescue console
<JohnNapster> okay just tell me and i'll try at reboot
<JanC> well, boot into the rescue console
<JohnNapster> how?
<JanC> JohnNapster: hold shift while booting, then choose the appropriate option in the boot menu
<JohnNapster> please bare with me, i am really dumb :)
<hggdh> (1) reboot; (2) hold the SHIFT key until you see the GRUB boot menu; (3) select recovery
<JohnNapster> ok
<hggdh> you will be put into a console
<JohnNapster> then what should i do?
<hggdh> as root. Then, you enter "passwd <your account>",
<hggdh> where <your account> is the one you do not have a password
<JohnNapster> just like that?
<JanC> it will give you a menu, choose the root shell option
<JohnNapster> so like   abc123 myaccountname   ??
<hggdh> then you enter the new password. It is a VERY GOOD idea to make it the same you had before
<JohnNapster> no sudo in front or some other command?
<JanC> it gives you a root shell  ;)
<JohnNapster> i see
<hggdh> like 'passwd hggdh', where 'hggdh' is the account
<JohnNapster> i see
<hggdh> now
<JohnNapster> okay now i get it... nw i have  question
<JanC> and yes, you can disable/restrict that option in the grub boot menu  ;)
<JohnNapster> why don't u block making a blank password?
<hggdh> it is really NOT a very good idea to have an admin-capable account without password, EVEN if the machine is at home, in a safe
<hggdh> because there are uses for it
<JohnNapster> yeah, like if you anna break everything like i did
<JanC> hggdh: I disagree that there are uses for 99.99% of users that use the GUI installer
<hggdh> this is a bug, though: an account member of the admin group should NEVER be allowed not to have a password
<JohnNapster> please inforce that
<hggdh> JanC: I am not discussing the merit of password-less accounts ;-) I frankly do not see any reason for them, at all
<JohnNapster> because otheerwise we experience nasty effects (like not being able to login to the admin type account)
<hggdh> yes, this is an usage issue (user expectation). This should not be allowed
<JohnNapster> if we set a blank password
<JanC> hggdh: oh, I can see uses for them, but not for members of group admin in Ubuntu  ;)
<hggdh> there is a thread, somewhere, about this. JohnNapster, what is your Ubuntu version?
 * hggdh thinks this is a bit recent
<JohnNapster> can you guys force the user not being able to set a blank password in the User Accounts section for the group admin accounts??
<JohnNapster> my version is 11.10
<hggdh> thanks. JohnNapster, I believe you have ways of pinging us here if you have an issue during the resetting of the password. Please holler if so
<JohnNapster> i'll try your suggestion
<JohnNapster> brb
<hggdh> some sort of decision must be taken (either correcting the error you get when you try to 'sudo', or not allowing a password-less admin account)
<JanC> JohnNapster: and please file a bug report about this
<JohnNapster> oh and about that bug... are you gonna fix it?
<JohnNapster> please ou do it
<hggdh> if you open the bug, why, yes, we will :-)
<JohnNapster> i am very limited on this machine
<JohnNapster> someone ought to do this
<JohnNapster> i can't, really
<JohnNapster> hggdh: would you do the honors?
<hggdh> JohnNapster: I will try to reproduce. If I can, I will (may be related to 11.10, only, and I will have to install it)
 * hggdh thinks this sounds like a regression
<JohnNapster> i can get into the recovery console by Ctl+Alt+F4
<JohnNapster> i did what you said and it spitted out  command mypassword123   not found
<JohnNapster> and then Alt+F7 to come back
<JohnNapster> and yes, i was doing the thing u said as root
<JohnNapster> root@Machine   mypassword123 myaccountname1234
<JohnNapster> and it says  mypassword123: command not found
<JohnNapster> anyother suggestion?
<hggdh> passwd account
<hggdh> passwd is the command
<JohnNapster> oh
<JohnNapster> silly me
<hggdh> JohnNapster: let's say your account is named 'john'
<JohnNapster> ok
<hggdh> so you type in 'passwd john'
<JohnNapster> oohh
<JohnNapster> so you mean like  passwd john mysecretpassword123   ?
<hggdh> and, again, it is a VERY good idea to set the password to what it was before
<JohnNapster> ok, gotcha
<hggdh> there are other parts of the desktop experience that will be happier this way
<JohnNapster> they shouldn't be "happieer"
<JohnNapster> they should adapt to the new password
<JohnNapster> ubuntu is very broken in this regard
<hggdh> they do. But you are outside the desktop, right now
<JohnNapster> not really
<hggdh> actually, Ubuntu (or Linux, in general) is not broken on this...
<JohnNapster> i am in a guest account in firefox
<JohnNapster> tring to get some help from ou guys
<JohnNapster> tring
<JohnNapster> god dammit :)
<JohnNapster> trying*
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> JohnNapster: I am confused. If you are under a guest account, how can you run the password change process?
<JohnNapster> Ctrl+Alt+F4
<hggdh> that would not really help, since you cannot login as root
<JohnNapster> gets me into the console and then i get out by Alt+F7
<JohnNapster> i can!
<JohnNapster> i already did login as root that way
<hggdh> so, so you CAN login as root. Did you change the password for your account?
<JohnNapster> it didn't work
<hggdh> please give us the exact command you executed, and the EXACT output
<JohnNapster> ok let me retype
<JohnNapster> too much to retype...
<JohnNapster> it was like so...
<JohnNapster> i typed   su
<JohnNapster> and then i was root
<hggdh> and?
<JohnNapster> then i typed  passwd and pressed enter
<hggdh> NOOOOOO
<JohnNapster> it said   please type new UNIX password
<hggdh> passwd <account>
<JohnNapster> oh
<hggdh> you most probably just changed the root password
<JohnNapster> wait
<JohnNapster> i did yeah
<hggdh> better not forget it...
<JohnNapster> okay now i did it
<JohnNapster> let me try this baby
<JohnNapster> my sincere condolences, but this does not work guys
<JohnNapster> i am still not able to login to my admin group account
<JohnNapster> i am logged in as guest
<JohnNapster> and i can't even mount my usb key
<hggdh> did you login with your account?
<JohnNapster> yes
<JohnNapster> but it threw me out
<JohnNapster> i had no choice but to pick the Guest account at the Unity login
<hggdh> what happened?
<JohnNapster> or how it's called
<JohnNapster> some text was displayed after i clicked on my account .... you know  where it says  blah blah blah[OK]
<JohnNapster> and then it put me right back to the login screen
<bdmurray> blah blah blah isn't very descriptive
<hggdh> so we go back to resetting the password on your admin account
<JohnNapster> my account (the admin group one) did not have the password field... just a button labeled Login
<hggdh> which means it does not have a password
<JohnNapster> bt i must hve
<hggdh> I thought this was what we asked you to do
<JohnNapster> i changed it
<hggdh> let's do it again
<JohnNapster> logged in as root, did the  passwd john password123
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> passwd john
<JohnNapster> i mean passwd john
<JohnNapster> yeah
<hggdh> ok
<JohnNapster> then when it asked i typed the password
<hggdh> now STILL on the console, log out, and log in as john
<JohnNapster> like type  exit  to get out of root ?
<hggdh> yes, and get back to the console login
<JohnNapster> like which console login?
<hggdh> ctrl-alt-f1
<JohnNapster> oh that one
<JohnNapster> ok
<JohnNapster> my machine name is Monk
<JohnNapster> it says  Monk login
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> now type in your account name
<hggdh> then you will be prompted for a password, type the new password in
<JohnNapster> you know what?
<hggdh> shoot :-)
<hggdh> it did not work...
<JohnNapster> i typed    john  in there and i had to type my password
<JohnNapster> i typed the one i set before
<JohnNapster> it worked!
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> OK
<JohnNapster> but i still can't login to that account at the GUI level
<JohnNapster> i am not even asked for password
<JohnNapster> this is a terrible bug
<hggdh> nope
<JohnNapster> why did i make the account password blank, oh for the love of god why
<JohnNapster> ok what do you propose now?
<hggdh> as root, enter "sudo restart lightdm" <- you WILL lose your gueste session. Then login again, and come here again
<JohnNapster> ok
<JohnNapster> see ya ;)
<hggdh> we will be here
<JohnNapster_> htorhello
<JohnNapster_> hggdh: thank you a million times!!
<JohnNapster_> now i am logged into my   john account
<JohnNapster_> thanks so much
<JohnNapster_> another thing... why does a blank password corrupt the admin group account?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-09
<hggdh> JohnNapster_: I am not sure, but I think it related to something called PAM (not entering in much technical detail)
<hggdh> I will try to reproduce, and then we will know better
<hggdh> sudo-related?
<JohnNapster_> hggdh: still here?
<JohnNapster_> i was watching Top Gear on the telly
<JohnNapster_> anyway... i don't know whether this issue is sudo related
<JohnNapster_> when you will install Ubuntu 11.10 in your machine... create an account and set a password for it... once installed, go to User Accounts...
<JohnNapster_> and in there, change the password of your account to None
<JohnNapster_> restart your machine and now observe that you will not be able to login to that account of yours
<hggdh> JohnNapster_: I will try that -- but tomorrow, today I am due a double pure malt
<JohnNapster_> okay
<hggdh> and thank you for the steps to reproduce
 * hggdh loves top gear
<JohnNapster_> if you will be able to reproduce the bug, please file a bug report
 * JohnNapster_ too :)
<hggdh> will do. I do not like the effect this has
<JohnNapster_> it's a nasty bug
<hggdh> but I was watching american idol, SO required me to tonight ;-)
<JohnNapster_> oh that :P
<hggdh> it is, even if I think admin account should never be without a password, this break bad
<JohnNapster_> you see?
<JohnNapster_> it's a regression bug
<JohnNapster_> you'll notice it in 11.04 as well
<hggdh> not yet, tomorrow, I was behind on some due tasks. I do apologise for the delay, but I will get there
<JohnNapster_> ihope this gets fixed before 12.04 final
<hggdh> yes, I thought it looked like a regression. I do not remember hearing about this before
<hggdh> me too
<JohnNapster_> anyway, i'm off to bed (2.26 a.m. here)
<hggdh> heh. Cheers, sir
<JohnNapster_> that's because no one ever changed his password to blank :P
<hggdh> oh, not a lot of people do that
<hggdh> s/not//
<JohnNapster_> maybe not on admin group accounts ;)
<hggdh> this is commonish
<JohnNapster_> it is?
<JohnNapster_> why wasn't it ever reported?
<hggdh> even on admin accounts -- most folks that install Ubuntu install it on the personal box
<hggdh> so only one account, ergo admion
<hggdh> admin, even
<JohnNapster_> hmm
<hggdh> but I am mostly a console guy, so I do not pay too much attention to the graphic piece
<JohnNapster_> can you try making the password be blank and also make the Automatic Login be True and then another time be False (still having the blank password)
<JohnNapster_> please play a bit with this
<hggdh> you mena a null password
<hggdh> I will
<JohnNapster_> yup
<hggdh> dammit, the wisky is already working
<hggdh> cannot tupe for me life
<hggdh> ah rats
<JohnNapster_> you're irish i presume?
<JohnNapster_> i nice lad :)
<hggdh> no, not at all. Just the wisky (or wiskey)
<hggdh> heh
<JohnNapster_> now that whiskey is running in your vains, you're half irish :D
<hggdh> most certainly. Although, to be honest, Ireland sounds like a nice place
<hggdh> but the language, oh the language...
<JohnNapster_> well, it's quite nice
<JohnNapster_> i hear it on the tell
<JohnNapster_> telly
<hggdh> heh
<JohnNapster_> i find it amusing :)
<hggdh> got to see the bloody show again, beatuful JLo is talking
<JohnNapster_> the american idol?
<JohnNapster_> anyway, please test that nasty bug tommorow
<JohnNapster_> i really am going now :)
<JohnNapster_> bye, talk to you later
 * JohnNapster_ thinks JLo is so fuc*ing hot :P
<pangolin> Hey folks, I'm not sure if I am in the right place but here goes. I keep getting assigned to some Lubuntu bugs and I have no idea why that would be, how do I figure out why this is happening?
<mitya57> can anybody please triage & raise importance of bug 885730?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 885730 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard layout indicator reacts incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885730
<mitya57> as someone said, "I survived Unity migration, but not this "tiny" bug" :)
<brendand> mitya57, can you work me through the steps to reproduce? i can't seem to here
<mitya57> brednand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/885730/comments/4
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 885730 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard layout indicator reacts incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> mitya57, i have two keyboard layouts, en (uk) and en (us)
<brendand> mitya57, yeah i saw that - but they don't reproduce the bug
<mitya57> this should still work for you...
<mitya57> strange...
<brendand> right now it's on EN
<mitya57> which is the default one for you (i.e. actually used for new windows?)
<brendand> EN
<brendand> i mean UK
<mitya57> so can you change the layout of your chat window to US, and open
<mitya57> a gedit window, and see if the indicator changes?
<mitya57> (it should change to uk if it's used for new windows as you said)
<brendand> that's not the bug i'm reading though
<brendand> if that's the bug then you guys are way overcomplicating the description
<mitya57> I agree
<mitya57> but from the description: "mappings which is used is often not the same as indicator shows"
<mitya57> but still,  did you manage to reproduce it?
<brendand> but the mapping used is always what the indicator shows for me
<brendand> and i had 'use the same mapping for new windows'
<mitya57> happy to hear that you're not affected by this :)
<mitya57> anyway, seb128 said that charles will look at it.
<seb128> brendand, mitya57: that bug is confusing
<seb128> do you guys use a by win layout?
<brendand> seb128, it's deeply confusing
<brendand> seb128, i can't reproduce it because i have no idea what they're saying
<seb128> well I understand what they say
<mitya57> my settings are:
<brendand> seb128, i'm not affected, just a traiger trying to reproduce
<mitya57> [x] per-window layouts
<seb128> they say "in some cases the label indicating the current layout is not reflecting the right layout"
<mitya57> [x] use default layout for new windows
<seb128> mitya57, ok, I guess that's the issue
<mitya57> seb128: that's true for me
<seb128> default is "same layout for all"
<seb128> which is what I use
<seb128> the "per-win layout" concept by itself is confusing :p
<mitya57> I had to enable it to workaround another bug that was in maverick long time ago...
<brendand> seb128, for me the per-window aspect is broken in itself
<brendand> seb128, if i follow the steps in comment 4 then when i open the terminal it is still set to 'other'
<TLE> Hallo. I just got the following during a update of precise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875964/ but I don't have kde-telepathy installed. What should I report that against?
<JohnNapster> hggdh: hello, are you here?
<hggdh> JohnNapster: yes, I am, sort of
<JohnNapster> did you manage to file that bug report?
<hggdh> no, not yet. But I will get it done today
<JohnNapster> great
<matthew-parlette> hey all, I'm looking at bug 951033, which seems to be the same as bug 870150, which says there is a fix committed in Ayatana Design, but I can't really find a link to this fix in that project. So my question is, should I just confirm the bug (I've experienced this too), or make it a duplicate?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951033 in unity "deleted files displayed in unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951033
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 870150 in unity "Dash - files deleted by dragging and dropping the file from the Dash to the Trash are not removed from the Dash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870150
<bkerensa> matthew-parlette: If it is a duplicate (the bug described is the same then go ahead and mark in duplicate)
<matthew-parlette> I was thinking that they are two methods of getting to the same error, so I wasn't sure. But thinking through it, it would make sense to make it a duplicate
<matthew-parlette> Thanks for taking a look at it
<zzecool> Whoever  have an AirPlay device  check this :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/951120
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951120 in pulseaudio "AirPlay - AirTunes (Airport Express) support stopped working on precise" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> Good evening all. :) I think bug 659344 can be marked Triaged since it a) is easily reproducible b) logs are attached c) also reported in Debian.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 659344 in billard-gl "[Maverick] Billard-gl crashes when attempt to configure video" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659344
<bdmurray> hjd: is the [Maverick] bit in the title necessary or accurate?
<hjd> bdmurray: hm, that can probably be trimmed out. I was able to reproduce it in Precise, and since the package has the same version number I would expect all releases to be affected...
<bdmurray> hjd: and do you have a thought on the importance?
<hjd> bdmurray: I am not sure. It crashes, which is pretty severe, but it only seem to happen in this specific instance so I'm torn between Medium and Low...
<bdmurray> I'm going to set it to Medium
<hjd> thank you :)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Do you think it would be a good time to submit a control app or should I perhaps wait longer?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I haven't been following your work closely
 * bdmurray does some stalking
<bdmurray> hggdh: when you are going to fix your greasemonkey gmane follower?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok well I submitted anyways :) thanks for your consideration and that of the rest of the team
<hggdh> bdmurray: I did not even know it was broken...
<hggdh> bdmurray: adding in the TODO
<bdmurray> hggdh: heh I'll look at it again my javascript is getting a bit better
<hggdh> bdmurray: no matter how bad it is, it will still be better than the GM script, it was my very first JS ever
<hggdh> :-)
<bkerensa> I will buy a beer for whomever fixes the Chrome Greasemonkey :) with Chrome having a majority share of the browser market and Adobe EOL'ing Flash for everything except Chrome it seems the way to go
<bkerensa> :D
<bdmurray> hggdh: mark it off your list ;-)
 * hggdh rubbers it off
<hggdh> bdmurray: that easy?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yeah just a modification to replace on a string
<hggdh> cool
<bdmurray> beats me why I didn't fix it earlier
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-10
<tiagoscd> hi :)
<tiagoscd> i like to start helping the bug resolution in Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> i found the follow bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity/+bug/750134 (i think that is good to start)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 750134 in ubiquity ""Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" icons differ widely in size" [Medium,Triaged]
<tiagoscd> can anyone help me to understand how it works?
<s9iper1> bdmurray: can i also comment on bug control application ?
<s9iper1> hggdh:
<hggdh> s9iper1: any member of Bug control can comment on an application for bug control
 * hggdh is not actually here
<s9iper1> hmm
<s9iper1> ok
<tiagoscd> I fixed the bug #750134 and like to add it to changelog
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 750134 in ubiquity ""Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" icons differ widely in size" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750134
<tiagoscd> how I can make it?
<tiagoscd> bdmurray, could you help me?
<trijntje> netiquette question: should I post a 'thank you' message on lp when a bug I filed gets fixed, or will that just annoy people because of the extra noise?
<tiagoscd> I fixed the bug #750134 and already built it (debuild -S). Now I need to know how to test the app and after how to submit it to LP
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 750134 in ubiquity ""Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" icons differ widely in size" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750134
<tiagoscd> Can anyone help me?
<JohnNapster> in my Overview screen it says  ubuntu 12.04 LTS  and not  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS   (ubuntu --> Ubuntu)    can someone fix ths?
<JohnNapster> Overview window...
<JohnNapster> hggdh: hello
<JohnNapster> did you manage to file that bug report?
<njin> sfarnedi, hello
<sfarnedi> hello
<sfarnedi> hello
<njin> hggdh, hello can we disturb you '
<njin> Hello sandra
<njin> hggdh: ping
<sfarnedi> a me sembra on-line
<sfarnedi> il suo pseudonimo è nella stanza
<njin> yes his nick is online, but he where is ?
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/922023   <- marked invalid I was unable to find any instances of the bug in the man page that the reporter described and I even went so far as to pull a copy of the source package from upstream just to see if it possibly existed there but no luck
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922023 in bash "Typo in bash manual ("from ~/.bashrc and ~/.bashrc")" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Can you set this bug back to git in Ubuntu... I some how broke it :P and its not letting me set it back
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/git/+bug/879427
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 879427 in git "typo in git-gui, located lib/sshkey.tcl:11" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-11
<trijntje> netiquette question: should I post a 'thank you' message on lp when a bug I filed gets fixed, or will that just annoy people because of the extra noise?
<grmls> hi
<veger> I have a problem with the newly uploaded mc package as reported by bug #952092. I think that the project page needs to be updated. What channel is the orrect one to get hold of someone who is able to fix this?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952092 in mc "can't install mc - has unmet dependency on mc-data" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952092
<veger> or shoul I contact my sponsor?
 * penguin42 wonders what to do with a difference in rendering of a file between libreoffice and callibra
<yofel> penguin42: I would file a bug at bugs.kde.org against calligra - haven't yet seen a diff where calligra ended up doing it right and libreoffice not
<hjd> Apart from changed line numbers, bug 682238, bug 945614 and bug 946973 have the same stacktrace. Should I pick the third bug when marking the others as duplicates since it contains more comments?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 682238 in jockey "File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/jockey/ui.py", line 448, in run " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682238
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945614 in jockey "Jockey-gtk doesn't start in 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945614
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946973 in jockey "0.9.7-0ubuntu2 : jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError in available(): 'Backend' object has no attribute 'handlers'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946973
<Ampelbein> veger: About the mc issue - mc-data is a arch-all package and those only get built on i386. And since it's a NEW package, it needs manual processing. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh, probably the best bet
<penguin42> yofel: Although I wouldn't bet it landing in the middle of a discussion as to which one is correct for the format definition.
<yofel> heh
<veger> Ampelbein: so, we'll just have to wait until it is processed?
<Ampelbein> veger: yes, I guess tomorrow an archive admin will look at it. Most are in their weekend currently.
<veger> Ampelbein: ok, thank you
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> hggdh: are you here?
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> anyone else experiencing out-of-sync video and audio on ubuntu 12.04 beta1 ?
<JohnNapster> flash videos on youtube
<JohnNapster> on chromium, with adobe-flashplugin installed
<JohnNapster> anyone?
<JohnNapster> it works normally on 11.04
<JohnNapster> i am dead?
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Bugs
<trinikrono> hey guys do we have anyone that can help mentor a small group of triagers we are attempting a bug jam
<jtaylor> is bug subscription broken?
<jtaylor> I'm subscribed to all new bugs of ogre and there were two reported but I got no mail
<jtaylor> even 4 bugs :O
<sfarnedi1> faccio un test richiestomi da  Paolo Rotolo e mi ricollego fra un quarto d'ora
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-04
<Colin_> hello could anyone help me with strage bug i seem to be facing i fresh install linux tryed EFI/legacy install and when i initially update it i restart then am faced with a black screen monitor looses signal?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> in the package gfxboot-examples, the example files contain reference at grub legacy for one part of the example : is that normal, or are the exemple files outdated ? (In Ubuntu Precise LTS)
<melodie> I just noticed a bug has been reported against gfxboot-examples : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-examples/+bug/1077339
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1077339 in gfxboot-examples "gfxboot examples fail to run" [Undecided,New]
<melodie_> I added a comment to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-examples/+bug/1077339/comments/1
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1077339 in gfxboot-examples "gfxboot examples fail to run" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-05
<pranith> Hi, I want to nominate a patch for LTS review/test/update. The bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1081307
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1081307 in virtualbox "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [merge request]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pranith> I updated the summary of the bug according to SRY
<pranith> SRU*
<pranith> !help
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pranith> !patience
<ubot2`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheLordOfTime> *looks*
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, i can't do anything about it right now, but all I see is an attached patch to that bug.
<TheLordOfTime> not a code merge request, nor a debdiff.
<TheLordOfTime> unless I'm mistaken, its not SRU-ready
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not on the SRU team
<pranith> TheLordOfTime, How do I make a code merge request? A fixed package exists in ppa
<TheLordOfTime> that's not enough
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, the patch in the bug, that's what you used to fix it in the PPA right?
<pranith> yes
 * TheLordOfTime checks the patch
<TheLordOfTime> and forgive slow responsiveness, my internet's lagging todya ;P
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, you're missing DEP3 tagging on the patches too.
<TheLordOfTime> s/patches/patch.
<pranith> TheLordOfTime, how do I generate a proper patch?
<pranith> and how do I make it SRU-ready?
<TheLordOfTime> well the patch is right it just needs DEP3 headers.
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, you should probably talk to the SRU team not the bugsquad on this, the bug's already marked as needing fixed in quantal and precise, so there's not much more bugsquad can do
<pranith> ah, how do I talk to the SRU team? :)
<TheLordOfTime> short of me creating and uploading a debdiff for that bug of course
<TheLordOfTime> which, while I"m more than happy to do, means you're waiting for 8 more hours
<TheLordOfTime> because I"m busyish with a client's campaign site today :P
<pranith> I can try to generate the debdiff.... could you point me to any docs or how tos?
<TheLordOfTime> not while i'm on-site at a client's, i can't.
 * TheLordOfTime pings bdmurray
<pranith> ok
<TheLordOfTime> unless someone else from the SRU team is around :P
<bdmurray> I'm busy with UDS at the moment but can look at it later today
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, they need guidance on how to fix i think
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, ther'es no merge request nor debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> and one of those is needed for SRUs, unless the SRU process changed and I missed a memo
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, just wait around, and bdmurray can help
 * TheLordOfTime has to run right now
<TheLordOfTime> (also their patch is missing DEP3)
 * TheLordOfTime seriously runs off now.
<TheLordOfTime> or not.
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, um, correct me if i'm wrong, please, but this bug is replicateable only under the Quantal kernel on Precise?
<TheLordOfTime> if i'm not mistaken, that's not a normal practice...
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, the test-case suggests changes that I don't normally see on every Precise system by a normal user.  the test case suggests that you specifically can cause this to be replicated under the 3.5.x kernels on Precise.  Precise has 3.2.x normally.
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, did you test whether including this patch will prevent it from working on 3.2.x kernels?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. will it still run and operate normally.
<TheLordOfTime> pranith, also, I get a Fail to Build Source Package when I try and build the Precise version with that patch.
<TheLordOfTime> can't even create a source debian package, unless something on my end's broken,
<pranith> TheLordOfTime, this is replicable in precise
<TheLordOfTime> but only under the 3.5.x kernel
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<pranith> yes
<TheLordOfTime> then you didn't answer my question.
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> pranith, did you test whether including this patch will prevent it from working on 3.2.x kernels?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. the kernels that ship WITH precise
<TheLordOfTime> and not the custom kernel.,
<pranith> I am using the patched package on both 3.2 and 3.5 kernels
<TheLordOfTime> without incident?
<pranith> I do not see any issue
<TheLordOfTime> did you try to build the package from precise-updates after including the patch?
<TheLordOfTime> I'm running into issues when trying to build the source package, on a stock Precise system :P
<pranith> TheLordOfTime, can you specify what the issue in compiling is?
<TheLordOfTime> i didn't say compiling
<TheLordOfTime> i misspoke
<TheLordOfTime> i meant creating the source package
<TheLordOfTime> so that I can upload it to my own build-tests PPA
<TheLordOfTime> ... eww...
<TheLordOfTime> i blame the fact that the dh clean line inclues "python_central"...
<TheLordOfTime> suggests something's missing.
<pranith> TheLordOfTime, I am not sure of what the issue might be
<TheLordOfTime> i'm testing something
<TheLordOfTime> LOL now its breaking on dkms
 * TheLordOfTime jumps to -packaging
<Maccer> Any raring python 2.x maintainers on? There was recently a fixed regression, but I want to confirm if I have found one myself.
<jtaylor> whats the issue?
<TheLordOfTime> Maccer, ^
<Maccer> jtaylor, TheLordOfTime: I have mintmenu on my system, which is a .py XFCE/GNOME2 applet. Since upgrading from 12.10 (quantal?) to raring, the script has stopped launching this gtk event that spawns the application you selected. The script itself has not changed in quite a while and received no update from raring, and is not frequently maintained anyways.
<Maccer> But I really suck at python, so it's hard for me to trace the error. But it's either the fact that applications won't launch because a gtk event is not called, or a process just won't launch.
<jtaylor> probably more a (py)gtk issue than python
<jtaylor> can you show the code?
<Maccer> jtaylor: https://github.com/linuxmint/mintmenu/tree/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintMenu << It's actually a pretty simple launcher. The applications plugin should be in plugins/applications.py
<Maccer> So far from the developers of mintmenu, this has not been tested on raring yet and that they're working on a different component and cannot test right now.
<jtaylor> gtk is not really my field of expertise
<jtaylor> is there a reasonably easy way to run it without installing mint?
<jtaylor> if the devs are aware of it probably best to let them fix it
<jtaylor> gtk2 is not really supported anymore ubuntu
<Maccer> jtaylor: It's okay, I'm going to talk to a few people. But you don't need to install mint, you just need to add their repository and install mintMenu plus a mint applet emulator on either KDE, XFCE, or GNOME.
<Maccer> Thanks though. :>
<TheLordOfTime> i think i'm going to agree with jtaylor on this part...
<TheLordOfTime> gtk2's not really supported much anymore
<TheLordOfTime> they replaced it with gtk3, right jtaylor?
<jtaylor> a few libraries may still be in the archive
<jtaylor> as we still have some unported apps
<jtaylor> I don't know much about it
<Maccer> GTK2 is still widely used in XFCE and a few other working but unmaintained applications. I'd be surprised if they pulled GTK2 out of the repositories in raring, unless you mean they will just stop submitting patches?
<TheLordOfTime> by unsupported i think we mean not updated as much
<Maccer> Although XFCE is getting a GTK3 port over time. Speaking of GTK3, is the performance now comparable to GTK2? I haven't been in the GTK3 sphere very much.
<Maccer> Ah, okay. Because in Ubuntu 12 I believe GTK1 was pulled.
<Maccer> Or is it 11...
<jtaylor> gtk 1 was dropped before lucid
<jtaylor> hardy still has it
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, what's hardy's EOL again?
<Maccer> While not a problem, I needed to manually download the GTK1 debs just for this pesky PS1 emulator.
<jtaylor> I think april
<jtaylor> not long anymore at least
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, i'm surely hoping so, since I can Won't Fix a (self-adopted) bugs in the ZNC package the moment that Hardy EOLs.
<TheLordOfTime> s/bugs/bug/
<Maccer> Is hardy basically what Debian 5.x stable was?
<Maccer> I'm poorly familiar with the release cycles of Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> hardy was 8.04
<TheLordOfTime> released april 2008 i think.
<TheLordOfTime> but i may be wrong
<TheLordOfTime> i only know the release cycle by heart from jaunty onwards
<Maccer> Oh, seems like people only use hardy for servers. Why? I'd use Squeeze instead. I understanding migration pains though.
<jtaylor> hardy was my first version of ubuntu :)
<TheLordOfTime> i use Precise on my servers
<TheLordOfTime> s/Precise/LTSes only/
<jtaylor> hardy has 5 years support, squeeze only has 3 and came 2 years later
<jtaylor> but this is not the right channel for this discussion
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<Maccer> that's true.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-06
<njin> hallo, running update-manager -d I got :
<njin> The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/raring/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/DevelReleaseAnnoncement.html not found on this server
<pranith> any update on bug 1081307?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1081307 in virtualbox (Ubuntu Quantal) "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [merge request]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081307
<pranith> How can I be a member of a team on launchpad?
<robru> pranith, if you go to the team page it should have a "join this team" button... some teams are open, some teams may require approval
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I am being building a remix of Ubuntu which I started with Ubuntu Mini Remix and built on it with several tools and now Ubuntu Builder which is the best easy to go for now. My aim is to make fast a "model" before going further. Normally I should now have found out all the necessary packages to have something working well, such as ibus packages, gtk3 packages, libc6* and such packages. I meet with 2 issues: gtk-software-properties is started in
<melodie>  the live and crashes, and also is apt-xapian-html : if I remove the file /etc/xdg/software-properties-gtk.desktop from the build directory before starting the generation of the iso, the problem is solved. My question is : is it a bug ? Or is it something which might be missing in my list of installed packages ?
<melodie> I'll leave the question opened, even if I won't be around more than about half an hour now. I'll stay connected
<melodie> hello
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-07
<freakynl> So uhm - who do I poke here to get bugs solved? Cause I'm quite fed up with waiting - it almost seems likes nobody looks at launchpad to begin with
<melodie> hello
<TheLordOfTime> hiya, melodie
<melodie> hi TheLordOfTime !
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-08
<nobuto> Could anyone nominate Bug #1096546 to quantal for SRU?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1096546 in java-package (Ubuntu) "Failed to work with jdk7u10. No matching plugin was found" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096546
<micahg> nobuto: done
<nobuto> micahg: Thanks!
<luv> hey ther - I was thinking I could help with ubuntu online accounts
<luv>  I would like to add a feature to log out (that is not just disable/enable an account) but discard the token and all so a new login is required
<luv> kinda regression not having this feature in but patching apps to use UOA instead of they auth mechanism (because the apps usually support log outs)
<luv> so
<luv> who should I talk to? is there an irc channel for UOA ?
<luv>  oh sorry, wrong channel
<mitya57> luv: maybe #ubuntu-unity
<luv> unity? ;-)
<priteshjain_> Hello Is this the right place to talk about ubuntu network bug?
<robru> priteshjain_, depends. do you just need help fixing a problem? #ubuntu is better for support. this channel is more about, if you need help triaging the bug on launchpad
<priteshjain_> robru: I actually found a solution to a bug in ubuntu which i faced somewhat weird solution so needed to clarify
<robru> do you know the bug number describing the issue, priteshjain_ ?
<priteshjain_> I just posted a comment to a similar bug
<priteshjain_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/456612/comments/58
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 456612 in modemmanager "network manager does not connect through CDMA 3G after upgrade; fix available -- Huawei EC1260" [Medium,Incomplete]
<priteshjain_> I just wanted to know what exactly nm-online and nm-tool does
<priteshjain_> as it magically fixed my modem detection bug
<robru> priteshjain_, ok, so you might want to shoot an email to cyphermox. he's the main networkmanager maintainer, would know all about that, and also would know about including your fix in ubuntu
<priteshjain_> robru: thanks a lot I will
<robru> also I'll assign that bug to him ;-)
<priteshjain_> robru: there are lots of bugs revolving around this problem its this solves it it would be a great help for us all bt I still doubt about it reading the man pages for nm-online and nm-tool
<priteshjain_> robru: thanks
<robru> priteshjain_, ok, you're welcome.
<priteshjain_> robru: one last thing can you help me with the email of cyphermox
<priteshjain_> or a way to get in touch with him
<cyphermox> yo!
<robru> cyphermox, hey
<robru> cyphermox, sorry for all the spam ;-)
<cyphermox> priteshjain_: nm-online and nm-tool just take the status info from NM and print it
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> that's why I idle here for ;)
<robru> cyphermox, if you read his bug comment he mentions installing some package and then that causing his nic to start working, I think.
<robru> dunno if that's relevant to help you fix anything in NM
<cyphermox> nah, gnome-ppp or wvdial have nothing to do with any of this
<cyphermox> unless in the off chance that one of them ships one extra file that gets dropped in /etc/ppp; but then the modem would be detected anyway, just unable to connect
<cyphermox> I suspect the actual issue was rather that usb-modeswitch was very slow to run for that particular device
<cyphermox> otherwise, there has been additional changes like downgrading MM a whole lot, which may or may not work well on precise
<cyphermox> I wouldn't try it, given that the API is likely to be different enough for NM to not agree to bring up the modem
<priteshjain_> cyphermox:  I had this issue from last more than  6 months now  but this just resolves it
<cyphermox> priteshjain_: sorry, I can't explain why this would change anything
<priteshjain_> I know its all weird but I worked on multiple machines thats what is amazing :D
<cyphermox> there has to have been some other change, a different kernel, or whatnot
<cyphermox> but if you can reproduce the failure mode and file a new bug for your particular issue then we'll be able to reproduce it
<cyphermox> (and fix it)
<priteshjain_> cyphermox: I tried it with 3.5 and 3.8 works on both
<priteshjain_> Its never got detected on any linux kernels earlier but after this it works on both versions
<priteshjain_> I had tried it on a fresh 12:10 install
<priteshjain_> too
<priteshjain_> I know this can be all crap but it means a lot for me as I had been using ppp libs to overcome this issue which always seemed crapy to me and also unreliable
<priteshjain_> may be I will try some fresh install and try again
<priteshjain_> cyphermox: thanks for all help will be leaving now too late 2:30 am :)
<priteshjain_> robru: thanks
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> feel free to ping me if you run into similar problems again
<priteshjain_> cyphermox: sure thanks
<bkerensa> Can someone have a look at Bug #1120704 I think its a good candidate for wont fix
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1120704 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu does not open OpenDocument and MSOffice files in LibreOffice if installed" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1120704
<micahg> bkerensa: I think it's a valid bug
<micahg> I agree with mr_pouit's assessment though
<bkerensa> micahg: wat
<bkerensa> micahg: if we accept the patch we would change the expected behavior which would be undesired?
<micahg> bkerensa: I think the idea is that it should be per session overrideable
<bkerensa> I see
<bkerensa> It does not seem his patch does that
<bkerensa> so the bug is valid but the patch not?
<micahg> the patch is a big hammer, where something smaller might be better (or more direct), ideally it should be a per-user preference like browser and other things, this should really be discussed in xubuntu-devel and I have to go :)
<bkerensa> I will advise the submitted and ask if they would like to contribute a smaller hammer ;)
<micahg> using the preferred applications dialog would be a good start, if the contributor would like to discuss options, #xubuntu-devel is the place
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-09
<pranith> can anyone please help on bug 1081307?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1081307 in virtualbox (Ubuntu Quantal) "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [merge request]" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081307
<njin> please open bug 1098844
<njin> bug #1098844
<njin> apport continuosly popup for this.
<pranith_>  bug 1098844
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098844 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with PermissionError in thread_collect_info(): [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/crash/openafs-modules-dkms.0.crash'" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098844
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-10
<X-warrior> should I create a bug about this error that I'm getting? http://pastebin.com/brdEYRgW
<penguin42> yes
<X-warrior> I found this one that is similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1067138
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1067138 in linux "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.5.0/fs/buffer.c:3199!; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff811b2c66>] [<ffffffff811b2c66>] free_buffer_head+0x46/0x50" [Medium,Invalid]
<penguin42> different back trace
<X-warrior> ok
 * X-warrior can't reproduce the bug ¬¬
<penguin42> not all bugs are reproducable
<penguin42> X-warrior: Best thing is to file it (with ubuntu-bug linux ) then the oops is recorded in the system, if someone else hits the *same* oops then  the kernel team can start to notice it
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-03
<hggdh> brainwash: if you verify the bug is resolved on a newer version, you can close if fix released, and stated the issue is not reproducible at version X
<hggdh> if you cannot check, then leave the bug open, as is. If you tried to reproduce, but could not due to lack of details, explain what is needed, and make it incomplete
<hggdh> for invalid... it would be invalid only if this was user, not package, error, and you can show why.
<hggdh> no matter what, ANY change in status *must* have a reasoning in the comments
<brainwash> hggdh: thanks, I'll keep that in mind :)
<daharon> Hey guys, it appears that the us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com mirror is down.  403 responses for the past 30 minutes.
<G> hmmm bugsquad e-mail, would've thought the recommendation would've been use QEMU/other virt technologies shipped by default to improve test coverage of that :)
<G> errr s/bugsquad/bug weekend/
<teward-phone> anyone  else as annoyed with Alberto's email formats on the mailing lists we watch as I am? :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-04
<brainwash> can anyone please mark bug 1173114 as "won't fix" (it targets 13.04)?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1173114 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu Raring desktop uses Quantal wallpaper by default" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173114
<brainwash> not sure about this one bug 998649
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 998649 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "package mythbuntu-default-settings (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/skel/.xscreensaver', which is also in package xubuntu-default-settings 12.04.11" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998649
<brainwash> issue has been fixed in the mythbuntu package for 13.04, and starting with 14.04 xubuntu won't ship xscreensaver anymore
<brainwash> I'll discuss this with the xubuntu team
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-05
<brainwash> anyone in the mood to mark 2 bug reports as "won't fix"?
<LarryT> hi there. Something about glib-critical bug when launching application from within terminal on ubuntu 14.04 i386 ?
<brainwash> LarryT: which application exactly?
<LarryT> I run gparted compilled from git, and it returns this warning : Source ID xxx was not found when attempting to remove it
<LarryT> Sorry, I must go. I will be back in a half
<brainwash> can anyone help me with changing the status of 2 older bug reports please?
<LarryT> brainwash : I am back
<brainwash> LarryT: welcome back :)
<LarryT> thx ;)
<brainwash> I'm pretty sure that I have seen a similar warning recently, so some bug report might already exist
<brainwash> not gparted specific
<LarryT> Yes you are right : with gnome-control-center on x64. But I just would like to report that this bug doesnt seem to come from gnome-control-center, like on x64, because this package is NOT on i386
<LarryT> and yes : not gparted specific. We just need e2fsprogs 1.48.9 to test gparted factures...
<LarryT> I mean 1.42.9 e2fsprogs
<brainwash> I'm afraid that I don't know how I could help you
<brainwash> you should file a bug report I guess, if you haven't done it yet
<LarryT> no problem. My goal was just to say that it doesnot come from gnome-control-center on i386. It is just to share what I notice :). I thing that it is a bit stupid not to share this.
<LarryT> about the bug report, I wonder if it was important to file this bug... You seem to think it is ?
<LarryT> I was afraid to report a kind of duplicate bug
<brainwash> nothing wrong with reporting it, it can be marked as duplicate one afterwards in case a report already exists
<brainwash> and has been found yet
<LarryT> ok. thx brainwash. bye. The best for you :)
<brainwash> LarryT: you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-07
<bonafide>  Sorry, I tried to pair my Wiimote but all I get is a error message. Bug is already reported.
<bonafide> What can I do?
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as a  Raw HID-Device. Any idea on how to do that?
<jtaylor> mh I did that once, but its been ages
<jtaylor> I think I did something with hciconfig and blueman
<jtaylor> though does the 12.04 kernel already support wiimotes?
<bonafide> jtaylor: good to hear. i dont know if it does.
<jtaylor> I think I did it in 13.04
<bonafide> jtaylor: how can I check? i mean the wii has been around since 2011...
<jtaylor> seems to be in since 3.1 so 12.04 should be good
<bonafide> cool, any tip on what to read to proceed, jtaylor?
<jtaylor> bonafide: maybe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XWiimote
<jtaylor> hm though I didn't use any of the software mentioned on that page, so its probably outdated
<bonafide> jtaylor: yes, it is. in addition xwii adds an extra layer to it. ill need raw HID.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-08
<brainwash> how should we handle new bug reports which target raring? mark them as "incomplete" and request the reporter to upgrade to saucy to verify the bug?
<rbasak> brainwash: IMHO it's reasonable to ask that *somebody* verifies the bug in Saucy or Trusty. Could be the reporter, or a triager, or the third party. In the meantime, "Incomplete" seems like the correct status to me.
<brainwash> rbasak: thanks for clarifying :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-09
<dkessel> good morning. I am trying to get a bug status to be 'confirmed' - which I guess requires a specific notebook (dell xps 15) . bug 1268359
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1268359 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Dell XPS 15 Built-In Webcam: cheese does not display any image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268359
<dkessel> what could i do to get it confirmed?
<cbjaxx> Quick question. Looking at bug 1277876 and its more of a request to remove the ginspector package that has a dead upstream, does not build has no depends, and is not maintained. I do not see it in the Trusty build from packages.ubuntu.com nor do i find it in apt-cach search. Might this have already been removed since it was removed from Debian?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277876 in ginspector (Ubuntu) "Please remove ginspector source and binary from trusty" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277876
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-03
<janot> Hi, everybody. I have a problem with very long/endless logout/restart in Ubuntu. This happens not every time, but maybe every 1 of 4 logouts/restarts...Should I file a bug report or ask at Askubuntu?
<wxl> janot: sounds to me like a support issue. have you tried asking at #ubuntu?
<janot> wxl: yep, 10 minutes ago - nobody answered
<wxl> janot: yeah, sometimes it takes a while. you can also try askubuntu, the ubuntu forums, mailing lists, etc. etc. etc.
<janot> wxl: at least I shouldn't file it as bug report, yes?
<wxl> janot: it doesn't sound like a bug report to me.
<janot> wxl: ok, thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-04
<roadmr> hello folks, even though there's no official vanguard, is there someone who could please look at RT#79291? we're dead in the water until that's solved :(
<DrTobbe> Hi, how can I file a "high quality bug report" for hardware problems? I just tried running ubuntu-bug but it failed when I chose "Other problem" with the information that I should choose a package or PID. As I think that it is a kernel bug, could I run e.g. ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.xyz or how should I do it?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-05
<ChrisP1948> I filed this bug report this afternoon - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1428356 I have no idea however what source pkg to file it against and that missing info needs to be added.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428356 in Ubuntu "USB printer will not print after boot" [Undecided,New]
<MegaBrutal> Hi all! I'd like to have #1423796 triaged.
<Laibsch> anybody here understand the webdav protocol well?  I've had a problem with one of my webdrives (but not others) where when mounted it is always showing 13 of 26GB full.  This could be on a 5GB webdrive or one 150GB in size.  Actual filling also doesn't seem to have any effect: bug 1052595
<ubot5> bug 1052595 in davfs2 (Ubuntu) "incorrect size information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052595
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-06
<ceda_> Hi, I need help complementing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1428952 with log, package list etc. I don't know how to run ubuntu-bug properly.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428952 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "strings in UI incorrectly displayed with lots of spacing" [Undecided,New]
<ceda_> found apport-collect
<MegaBrutal> ceda_: Do you occasionally encounter similar display errors in browser?
<MegaBrutal> ceda_: And are these symptoms constant or occasional?
<MegaBrutal> Oh, he's quit...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-07
<LooserOuting> Hi. I just downloaded the mini.iso. it shopuld be a 32mb CD Image. But instead it's DVD-Image. I am trying to make a usb-install-stick with usb-creator-gtk but it fails because my usb stick is only 4gb. I wanted to report this.
<teward> hey we don't need to be subscribed (bug control) to this do we?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1214352
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1214352 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "[SRU] GUINT32/64_SWAP_LE_BE macros do not enclose val argument in parentheses" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> teward: fun bug
<teward> penguin42: doesn't answer my question
<teward> penguin42: we don't need to be on an SRU bug, no?
<teward> (we as in bug control)
<penguin42> teward: Probably not, but it's an unusual bug in the sense that it causes weird bugs in lots of packages so it's probably useful to be aware of
<teward> mmm
<teward> penguin42: i emailed the bugcontrol list to specifically ask whether we need to be subscribed or not
<teward> but meh
<penguin42> yeh I saw it
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-09
<crystalraven_> good evening
<crystalraven_> i saw that the package krusader in the repos was a little bit out of date, so i would be asking if it is possible to upgrade it in the repos? here is the release notes: http://www.krusader.org/release/2.0.0/release_notes/
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-06
<K_Alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1670269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670269 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "Add com.ubuntu.usbcreator.format for usb creator action" [Undecided,New]
<K_Alam> I also provided a patch
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-07
<csegui> hi there
<csegui> i found a bug related to gnome, print layer in gnome to be more specific. Bugs only affects 16.04 but i can't find out the package to associate the bug with. Should i associate it to gnome meta package ?
<csegui> Thanks for your answers
<Vej> csegui: Please try to find the package using this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage.
<Vej> If this does not work out it is better to file against Ubuntu in general. This might get the attention of people who try to find packages for bugs not appropriately filed. But please check the mentioned manual first.
<csegui> Vej: already checked. Thanks for your answer
<Vej> csegui: You're welcome
<csegui> does someone know, in which package is now included the previous lib libgnomeprint ?
<Vej> "Bugs about printing problems should be assigned to the cups  package if you don't know which package they belong to. To report  printing bugs preferably use 'ubuntu-bug cups' from a terminal window  which will gather useful information about your system related to  printing like the version of Ubuntu you use, configured printers and the  versions of important printing packages installed and automatically  attach them to your bug report" (Source:
<Vej> csegui: Hope that helps
<csegui> Vej: thanks !
<csegui> Vej: i see you found out my issue. Quite critial. Over 300+ nodes, this bug can kill a lot of tree :/
<csegui> *critical
<Vej> csegui: I am still trying to understand your problem. I normaly triage backup programms ;)
<csegui> Vej: sorry if it's not clear. In fact, it's quite easy to repdouuce. Take any pdf document, open it with evince, print 2 copies, you'll get 4
<csegui> 3 gives you 9 and so on
<csegui> it's not related to the underlying cups. I printed out the same document from a diffrent machine (different gnome version) on the cups server on the failing node, and i get the correct number of copies.
<csegui> Okular, on the failing node, don't show up this issue.... it's in gnome/gtk i think.
<Vej> csegui: Frankly I had to look up the meaning of "collate". I am not a native speaker and my Ubuntu is in German.
<csegui> but it's very very annonying  (in my case, many nodes using 16.10 with users (teahcers) printing many copies).
<csegui> Vej: ok, collate is one way to aggregate copies
<csegui> the other way is not buggy
<Vej> csegui: Could not reproduce on Ubuntu 16.04.2. Must be something more specific to trigger this.
<csegui> oh
<csegui> that's odd. I got this issue on many nodes
<csegui> is there any input i can give to enlight the issue ?
<Vej> csegui: The printing experts will hopefully ask you the right questions to figure this out. If you run "apport-collect 1670630" from a affected node, you might collect relevant informations. Although I have to admit, that I do not know which apport hooks are registered for cups.
<csegui> Vej: apport done
<Vej> csegui: Thanks. That Looks like a lot of related informations.
<Vej> csegui: Good luck with that bug!
<csegui> Vej: thanks. Really hope to get support on this
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-09
<ilmaisin> hello
<ilmaisin> how long it is typical for an sru to stay in verification-needed?
<ilmaisin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1642966 this has been for three weeks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1642966 in cups (Ubuntu Yakkety) "package cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed]
<tarpman> ilmaisin: until someone verifies it
<tarpman> ilmaisin: are you able to test the proposed fix?
<ilmaisin> tarpman: yes and it seems to work, see the lastest comment
<ilmaisin> tarpman: i understood that someone in sru team has to verify it
<tarpman> ilmaisin: AFAIK you can go ahead and update the tag if you have verified it yourself. at least I've done that before and no one yelled at me
<ilmaisin> tarpman: okay, i'll make it so
 * tarpman waits for someone to correct him
<ilmaisin> hmm
<ilmaisin> till said that it should be the problem of the package installation process
<ilmaisin> however, the test case in the original bug report returns 1 for me
<ilmaisin> so perhaps it is verification-failed after all?
<ilmaisin> why, oh, why, people can't update the test cases
<hggdh> tarpman: you are correct: if you can verify the fix, then you can update the tags
<tarpman> hggdh: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-10
<scootergrisen> What package should this bug go under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1671395 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1671395 in Ubuntu "Danish translation missing in ISO files" [Undecided,New]
<EchoFog> Hi there
<EchoFog> Launchpad's bug report form seems to be broken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<EchoFog> When I try to submit a bug, I get this - Timeout error: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad
<rbasak> Works for me. Try asking in #launchpad if you continue to have issues.
<EchoFog> Okay, thanks. Will try that
<EchoFog> I've tried a few times since last evening, each time the same error
<EchoFog> Is the launchpad form the right place to report bugs related to the live installation media ISO? Not related to a specific package
<rbasak> EchoFog: against ubiquity or live-build maybe? I'm not exactly sure.
<EchoFog> folks at #launchpad suggested lubuntu-meta is the right package to log this bug against, so I submitted against that package
<rbasak> They know better than me.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-07
<tsimonq2> Putting this here for visibility: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/volunteers-wanted-for-desktop-bugs/4469
<tsimonq2> I'll probably make a dent in it myself.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-08
<arunc> Hi, I found the version of OpenCV that will be shipped with Bionic will be a 3 year old version. Is it possible to update it to 3.4.x
<arunc> Here is the bug to track https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bug/1753928
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1753928 in opencv (Ubuntu) "OpenCV version in Bionic" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-11
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1754886 as Triaged/High (application doesn't start)? TIA :)
<ubot5`> bug 1754886 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse fails to start on fresh 18.04 installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754886
<tsimonq2> hjd: Done.
<tsimonq2> hjd: Why aren't you in Bug Control already? I've seen you triage like a million different bug reports. :)
<hjd> @tsimonq2: Thanks. Part of it is that I'
<hjd> ve never gotten around to applying :p
<tsimonq2> hjd: Do it :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-03-04
<PaulW2U> klfyt reported to Launchpad (again)
<ttamm> Would a missing sound icon in gnome's top right corner be a gnome-shell bug? Not sure what to file the bug against
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-03-08
<PaulW2U> bug 1865169 has been marked Fix Released in error
<ubot5> bug 1865169 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "volume and light not working in Gnome Shell 3.35" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865169
<PaulW2U> Please can someone with necessary permissions revert to Fix Committed?
<hggdh> PaulW2U: done
<PaulW2U> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> yw
